# Birchbox January 2013



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 11, 2012)

I know that most of us haven't even gotten the December 2012 box yet (like me




) but I found this picture on instagram and thought I'd share!




Any guesses as to what the January samples could be??


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 11, 2012)

ooooooh....I think I spy nail polish all the way over to the right. PS seriously though, I can't believe there's a thread already for January!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 11, 2012)

I know it's early! But I found the pic and I reallllllllllllly wanted to start a birchbox thread


----------



## Josiekwon (Dec 11, 2012)

do it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, in the first pic, I think I see Embryolisse, Caudalie, and those deborah lippman stripper to go polish cleaners?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's my best guess so far, but if Embryolisse is included, yay~


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 11, 2012)

> I know it's early! But I found the pic and I reallllllllllllly wanted to start a birchbox thread :yay:


 I'm not complaining~it's never too early to start speculating lol Its just that.....I haven't started Xmas shopping yet..:icon_redf


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks like Deborah Lippman Strippers to Go (next to the polishes). Nail Inc polishes... wait these are flat and Nail Inc are round.... maybe Alessandro?





​


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like Deborah Lippman Strippers to Go (next to the polishes). Nail Inc polishes... wait these are flat and Nail Inc are round.... maybe Alessandro?
> 
> ...


 I hope I don't see either one of those in my box next month. I hate nail polish samples!!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

Is that a banana on the far left?? Our "lifestyle extra" of the month perhaps?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 11, 2012)

I think that's a banana, spoon, and yogurt and granola. I think the theme might have to do with the new year, new beginnings,  resolutions, eating healthy....


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 11, 2012)

BUT a banana as a lifestyle extra would be better tasting then some of the other food extras


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BUT a banana as a lifestyle extra would be better tasting then some of the other food extras


 Lol yes, I would take a banana over some of those Larabars that taste like paper. Eugh...


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 11, 2012)

Can you imagine the complaints over soft brown yucky Nanas!? Lol


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can you imagine the complaints over soft brown yucky Nanas!? Lol


 Ha! That was my first thought, too.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that most of us haven't even gotten the December 2012 box yet (like me
> 
> ...


 Aside from the stripper to go and the nail polish, I spy lait-creme concentre, it looks like carols daughters monoi split end sealer ipsy gave out a few months ago, the aerie perfume, and some caudalie


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes on the DL Stripper to Go and nail polish! Yep, spied the food and was like wtf? Lol..whatever. Maybe that larger white tube on the left is some more Embriolisse? Something about the squiggle or ESS design is giving me that idea..last, but not least, is one of the skinny tubes another serum/moisturizer or a foundation possibly? Enough guessing for me, whew..lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes on the DL Stripper to Go and nail polish! Yep, spied the food and was like wtf? Lol..whatever. Maybe that larger white tube on the left is some more Embriolisse? Something about the squiggle or ESS design is giving me that idea..last, but not least, is one of the skinny tubes another serum/moisturizer or a foundation possibly? Enough guessing for me, whew..lol


 I was thinking that too for the silvery tube.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope they have a lot of new products. I wish they would do some more of those bath bombs. I unfortunately did not get one, but they were so adorable!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 11, 2012)

Yep, the polish is from Allesandro; BB just posted a blog about it!


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm somewhat new to BB, having gotten my first box in July. Somebody mentioned one of the spoiler pix looked like possibly a foundation? How can they send out a foundation since color &amp; shade are so specific to each individual &amp; the likelihood that a random foundation shade would match ones skin tone perfectly would be pretty slim, right? Or am I over thinking this?


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm somewhat new to BB, having gotten my first box in July. Somebody mentioned one of the spoiler pix looked like possibly a foundation? How can they send out a foundation since color &amp; shade are so specific to each individual &amp; the likelihood that a random foundation shade would match ones skin tone perfectly would be pretty slim, right? Or am I over thinking this?


 Easy - if it's too light, they call it a highlighter...too dark, it's a bronzer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 11, 2012)

I actually will use darker foundations for contouring.. works great! Preferably, I'd want a perfect match, but that's a veeeeery long shot lol!


----------



## astokes (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe they will roll out some more specific profile questions. (Doubt it though haha)


----------



## kaity123 (Dec 12, 2012)

pretty sure the thing on the far left is aeries shimmer fragrance whatever spray haha

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/aerie/aerie-shimmer-1-7oz-fragrance


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 12, 2012)

I bet the food item is some healthy granola or something like that for the new year.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 12, 2012)

i just realized out of my two boxes this month i got 5 out of the 6 products they had in the sneak peek video, 4 from the month before.  I wonder if this month will be the same...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 12, 2012)

what is that light blue tube in the middle with the pink?  i can't make it out.


----------



## messjess18 (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe the nail polishes are Butter London?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (keeping my fingers crossed!)


----------



## considerately (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe the nail polishes are Butter London?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (keeping my fingers crossed!)


 This!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 12, 2012)

The nail polishes are prob Alessandro as was mentioned earlier BB just did a blog post about it

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/37712951794/exclusive-this-new-german-polish-makes-home-manis


----------



## msbelle (Dec 12, 2012)

The profile questions don't seem to have any influence on my box except for the color of the cc cream. I have on my profile that my splurge item would be polish. The only polish I've recvieved this whole year are two Color Club minis. They aren't supposed to send repeats but I guess it doesn't count if it is a different color huh. I don't know whether to go ahead and cancel or wait a while longer. I may get a polish next month, lol!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The profile questions don't seem to have any influence on my box except for the color of the cc cream. I have on my profile that my splurge item would be polish. The only polish I've recvieved this whole year are two Color Club minis. They aren't supposed to send repeats but I guess it doesn't count if it is a different color huh. I don't know whether to go ahead and cancel or wait a while longer. I may get a polish next month, lol!


 I just leave my splurge item blank. I've gotten better (at least to me) boxes since. I think this was mentioned elsewhere a while ago, but it might seem like BB doesn't give you the splurge items in your boxes because you've stated that you'll spend money on that type of item - you'll buy those items anyway. So they might try to send you items other than your splurge items to get you to spend money on other things as well, items that you typically wouldn't splurge on.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just leave my splurge item blank. I've gotten better (at least to me) boxes since. I think this was mentioned elsewhere a while ago, but it might seem like BB doesn't give you the splurge items in your boxes because you've stated that you'll spend money on that type of item - you'll buy those items anyway. So they might try to send you items other than your splurge items to get you to spend money on other things as well, items that you typically wouldn't splurge on.


 by that logic, if I put hair products I'll never get another damn hair mask again. Guh I hate those.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 12, 2012)

Eh. I might just be trying to hard to read into the meaninglessness that surrounds Birchbox boxes


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> by that logic, if I put hair products I'll never get another damn hair mask again. Guh I hate those.


 i left mine blank for the first time last month and i got the punishment box


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 13, 2012)

> I just leave my splurge item blank. I've gotten better (at least to me) boxes since. I think this was mentioned elsewhere a while ago, but it might seem like BB doesn't give you the splurge items in your boxes because you've stated that you'll spend money on that type of item - you'll buy those items anyway. So they might try to send you items other than your splurge items to get you to spend money on other things as well, items that you typically wouldn't splurge on.


 I have foundations as my splurge item and I always get the face samples like Jouer, Miracle Skin transformer, various other face creams and serums, and this month the CC cream.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have foundations as my splurge item and I always get the face samples like Jouer, Miracle Skin transformer, various other face creams and serums, and this month the CC cream.


then there is definitely no method to the madness. I had a splurge item before and I never got items related to what I had put down.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 13, 2012)

> then there is definitely no method to the madness. I had a splurge item before and I never got items related to what I had put down.


 I think they try but can't guarantee anything.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have foundations as my splurge item and I always get the face samples like Jouer, Miracle Skin transformer, various other face creams and serums, and this month the CC cream.


Same here!  Dr. Jart in Sept, Joanna Vargas serum in Oct, Miracle Skin Transformer in Nov, and the Juice CC cream this month for me, with face cream as my splurge (wouldn't be surprised if they lump that and foundation in the same category).


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Same here!Â  Dr. Jart in Sept, Joanna Vargas serum in Oct, Miracle Skin Transformer in Nov, and the Juice CC cream this month for me, with face cream as my splurge (wouldn't be surprised if they lump that and foundation in the same category).


 When I saw the CC cream in the preview video, I knew I would get it and I did! Haha!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just leave my splurge item blank. I've gotten better (at least to me) boxes since. I think this was mentioned elsewhere a while ago, but it might seem like BB doesn't give you the splurge items in your boxes because you've stated that you'll spend money on that type of item - you'll buy those items anyway. So they might try to send you items other than your splurge items to get you to spend money on other things as well, items that you typically wouldn't splurge on.


 YAY it works for you too!, I am fairly sure I was the one who started this trend, most people said to pick something you dislike as your splurge, I found out accidently that my account that had a lot of blank answers was getting tons of awesome stuff (as in the coveted samples and nearly 1 full size item each month) 

Now both accounts have blank splurges, and they both get really great boxes each month.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY it works for you too!, I am fairly sure I was the one who started this trend, most people said to pick something you dislike as your splurge, I found out accidently that my account that had a lot of blank answers was getting tons of awesome stuff (as in the coveted samples and nearly 1 full size item each month)
> 
> Now both accounts have blank splurges, and they both get really great boxes each month.


 That was you??? I was wondering who started that trend.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just leave my splurge item blank. I've gotten better (at least to me) boxes since. I think this was mentioned elsewhere a while ago, but it might seem like BB doesn't give you the splurge items in your boxes because you've stated that you'll spend money on that type of item - you'll buy those items anyway. So they might try to send you items other than your splurge items to get you to spend money on other things as well, items that you typically wouldn't splurge on.


I wish that were true or else I wouldn't have gotten the icky Nicole perfume in my box when I had perfume down as my splurge


----------



## msbelle (Dec 13, 2012)

LOL! Sounds like their logic; 'Hey, she said she'll buy nail polish so lets send her samples of everything but! And when we do send her a bottle, lets make it the one she can get locally for less than half of what we charge. Yeah!'

Oh wow, Kyuu, I got that stinky perfume this month. It is horrid.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 13, 2012)

I've had the blank splurge with my main account and my bonus account, which had almost identical info in it, except a much higher income. They both have gotten pretty good boxes, IMO. I've been getting full sized items from time to time. Not this month, but last month my main account got full size mascara, and the bonus account got full size lip gloss. I was a little surprised they didn't send me a full sized lip gloss this month, too. But not disappointed. My first box had a full size nail polish. I think that's pretty good if I'm getting full size 50% of the time.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 13, 2012)

I love that there are already spoilers and speculation for January!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, Kyuu, I got that stinky perfume this month. It is horrid.





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish that were true or else I wouldn't have gotten the icky Nicole perfume in my box when I had perfume down as my splurge


 That perfume will NOT wash off of me omg, it's been 24 hours and it's still stuck on the back of my hand like chewing gum on a school desk.


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that most of us haven't even gotten the December 2012 box yet (like me
> 
> ...


 oooh, I think I spy Deborah Lippman stripper nail polish remover pads and I'm fairly certain the tall white tube to the left is Embryolisse (sp?) moisturizer.  Next to that looks like the bottle of the Aerie shimmer fragrance....is that a banana and yogurt on the far left lol ??


----------



## kaity123 (Dec 13, 2012)

i really hope that they add more of embryolisse's line to the birchbox shop. i'm in love with the lair creme-concentre


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 13, 2012)

> i really hope that they add more of embryolisse's line to the birchbox shop. i'm in love with the lair creme-concentre


 Me too! I just ordered another tube of it today. My first tube lasted about 6 weeks ( and there's still some in there) and my skin has never looked better.i want to try the anti aging one but its $80  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sooo not in my price range.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 14, 2012)

I think it's fair to say they might 'try' to match your profile to at least one of the items you get....but I think it's unreasonable to want them to match all 4 or 5 products to your profile. That would be a personally tailored box for every subscriber. Just chiming in to get this thread up on my dashboard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was you??? I was wondering who started that trend.


 yess that was me, discovered by accident. I only figured it out when I realized that one of my profiles (second, newer one) was getting all of the good stuff, including 3 full size stilas in the span of like 4 months. I wanted to see if I could make my 1st profile any more like the second, until I realized 1/2 the answers were blank on the second account, including splurge. 

people can say it doesn't matter, but I have managed to get close to the "best" boxes every month, even the month everybody cancelled, I had awesome boxes!

(and never duplicates!)


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's fair to say they might 'try' to match your profile to at least one of the items you get....but I think it's unreasonable to want them to match all 4 or 5 products to your profile. That would be a personally tailored box for every subscriber. Just chiming in to get this thread up on my dashboard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


 I agree that I think they at least try. I also am pretty sure that you can't change your profile and expect instantaneous results for that month, I would think they have things planned ahead of time and it might take at least a box or two before any profile changes to kick in.


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

This is my opinion...BB is a business and like every other business out there they want to make a profit. They arent making a huge profit on boxes when you factor in the cost of advertising, product samples, employee wages, warehouses, postage..etc. By filling out the profiles it gives them a basic idea of things you like and would buy.The point of the spoilers and the actual samples themselves is to get you excited to try new and different things you normally wouldnt try. And that is how they make their profit, by getting the consumer to buy items from their store that they featured....and that is why I keep getting nasty lipglosses and such...cause I damn sure wouldnt buy em...but there are other women who would!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my opinion...BB is a business and like every other business out there they want to make a profit. They arent making a huge profit on boxes when you factor in the cost of advertising, product samples, employee wages, warehouses, postage..etc. By filling out the profiles it gives them a basic idea of things you like and would buy.The point of the spoilers and the actual samples themselves is to get you excited to try new and different things you normally wouldnt try. *And that is how they make their profit, by getting the consumer to buy items from their store that they featured....and that is why I keep getting nasty lipglosses and such...cause I damn sure wouldnt buy em...but there are other women who would!*


 
LOL I'm the same way with perfume samples. I even told them that sending me perfume is pointless because I have never and will never buy a perfume from them unless it's Ineke Hothouse (obsessed with that perfume now). When I make my purchases on Birchbox it's cosmetics - eye shadows, foundations and even lip balm or hair care products; I've even bought toothpaste from them. I rather try more samples of items I'm more likely to buy.


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

I rather try more samples of items I'm more likely to buy....same here.. I have eye creams as my splurge and if they had sent me the Its potent eyecream to try out ,I would damn sure have bought it!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> LOL I'm the same way with perfume samples. I even told them that sending me perfume is pointless because I have never and will never buy a perfume from them unless it's Ineke Hothouse (obsessed with that perfume now). When I make my purchases on Birchbox it's cosmetics - eye shadows, foundations and even lip balm or hair care products; I've even bought toothpaste from them. I rather try more samples of items I'm more likely to buy.


 I got Hothouse in my Beauty Army box and I *LOVE* it! It's such a fresh floral - I think I might buy the full size, but it's a tie between Ineke and Juicy Jewel for me. I'll probably get both, lol.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I rather try more samples of items I'm more likely to buy....same here.. I have eye creams as my splurge and if they had sent me the Its potent eyecream to try out ,I would damn sure have bought it!!!


It's 50% of my eye cream routine. And it feels amazing. I would recommend buying it with or without the sample. Although the sample size will last you for MONTHS. so.


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

I know that before I ever started to get BB I couldnt just run out and buy a eye cream only to find it didnt suit me, I didnt even know alot of companines gave samples out. But once I started getting BB I have been introduced to a whole lot of thing I didnt know existed and I get to try them .And thanx to MUT I figured what Im suppose to do with them..lol


----------



## OiiO (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yess that was me, discovered by accident. I only figured it out when I realized that one of my profiles (second, newer one) was getting all of the good stuff, including 3 full size stilas in the span of like 4 months. I wanted to see if I could make my 1st profile any more like the second, until I realized 1/2 the answers were blank on the second account, including splurge.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the tip! I've always had Eye cream as my splurge and gotten pretty good boxes up til now but never the best ones. I went and changed it now to blank, so we'll see if it affects my box in January  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's 50% of my eye cream routine. And it feels amazing. I would recommend buying it with or without the sample. Although the sample size will last you for MONTHS. so.


 Can you tell us about it,please? What is it suppose to do? Im sorry I dont mean to grill you..Im just so curious about it.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you tell us about it,please? What is it suppose to do? Im sorry I dont mean to grill you..Im just so curious about it.


It's a brightening eye cream, which works well for me and my pasty insomniac self. I use it in the morning and an anti-aging cream at night, and since I started using the sample jar I got in October (!) I've noticed an increase in moisture and decrease in dark circles.


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a brightening eye cream, which works well for me and my pasty insomniac self. I use it in the morning and an anti-aging cream at night, and since I started using the sample jar I got in October (!) I've noticed an increase in moisture and decrease in dark circles.


 LOL!! Thank you! That is exactly what I have been looking for...I have given up on finding something to get rid of fine lines...it doesnt exist...but I really need something for dark circles...thank you!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 14, 2012)

i got the email about that nail polish being new to the shop so hopefully we get those!!  i love polish!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh great now that my order is set to arrive I see they updated the +2 packs...Talika Lipocils and Jouer!!!! Damn!! My 2 favorite things!!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 15, 2012)

I know we moved on from talking about how to get your perfect box using your profile but I wanted to put in  my two cents real quick. I have on my profile that my hair is color treated and i am looking for new hair products (I changed it too face products for this months) in both of the boxes i have recived there was a hair product that was formulated for colored hair. I dont think they really is any method to the maddness but to just tell the truth and hope for the best.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 16, 2012)

Ehhh...I hope to not get polish.  I have hundreds (literally...hundreds) of polishes.  I mean, I won't be that mad over it...but I'd prefer to buy what I know I like.


----------



## msbelle (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a lot of polish too but did want to try out their new brands. Oh well, if they send them great, if not I'll never purchase them. I don't like to buy something I haven't tried, and then have to give/throw it away or spend money on postage to send it back. I'll just not buy the item. 

I did blank out my questions but maybe I should go back and list the polish as my splurge item. I don't expect a box filled with all my choices on the profile, just think your splurge item should be the one they try to send.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ehhh...I hope to not get polish.  I have hundreds (literally...hundreds) of polishes.  I mean, I won't be that mad over it...but I'd prefer to buy what I know I like.


 me too. I finally counted a couples weeks ago when I was swatching them to procrastinate on writing a paper, and I had 277, which after a couple of online sales have turned into 287. I always think I want polish in the box, but I always have a dupe for the polishes they send. Nowadays I am pretty particular about which I buy since I have so many.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

I resubbed for January after cancelling in September. I found myself missing the fun of saving up points to buy myself a splurge I wouldn't otherwise buy. HOpe I don't regret it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't really want polish, but I'd use it. The one thing that appears to be in the preview that I really don't want is the Carol's Daughter split end treatment...I already have a sample from Ipsy, a sample I got somewhere I can't remember, and a full size from Klout. NO MORE.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 18, 2012)

How am I not seeing where the split end treatment is in the picture?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How am I not seeing where the split end treatment is in the picture?


 Someone earlier in the thread said they thought they saw it. I frankly can't ID anything in the picture, so I don't know. But one of the items toward the middle is roughly the size and shape of the sample Ipsy sent out.


----------



## Annie92 (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope they send more lip stains/ sticks. I hate trying them out in store because they seem so unsanitary, but it's also really hard to tell what a color will look like on my lips and with my skin-tone.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 18, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but if anyone still has their tiny sample of the YuBe cream from a few months back I finally got a chance to use it for what I was saving it for--rubbing on my nose during a nasty cold (the one I've got is a doozy, I think it is my winter break present from the hospital I study at).  If anyone still has it tucked away in their sample stash try it for a rubbed raw nose, it works fantastic!

On topic, I would love to see more hair styling products--mousses, hairsprays, etc.  I'm sick of shampoo and 'oil', but I keep a diverse rotation of styling products for different looks, so I'd love to try something new.


----------



## antonella (Dec 18, 2012)

i think the jan bb is going to be a collaboration with ruffian it says about it on the birchbox blog


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think the jan bb is going to be a collaboration with ruffian it says about it on the birchbox blog


 Well, I certainly hope it goes over better than the goop box.  Lawdy...what a mess that was!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I certainly hope it goes over better than the goop box.  Lawdy...what a mess that was!


 yeah it seems like every other themed box was a hot mess.

march teen vogue box - good

may gossip girl box - eh

july glamour box - good

october goop box - horrible


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah it seems like every other themed box was a hot mess.
> ...


 
*crosses fingers*  Well, if it goes the same pattern then we should be good...maybe!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> *crosses fingers*  Well, if it goes the same pattern then we should be good...maybe!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yup. i hope that the boxes start off on the right track for the new year!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they send more lip stains/ sticks. I hate trying them out in store because they seem so unsanitary, but it's also really hard to tell what a color will look like on my lips and with my skin-tone.


 Based on their blog post featuring markers, I have a feeling we might be seeing more of those in future boxes, and not limited to lip (I *love* that Pixi marker I got over the summer, although it seems to have been discontinued) and eye (sure, they've sent out the Eyeko marker-style liners, but this is not the only brand that makes them)!



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On topic, I would love to see more hair styling products--mousses, hairsprays, etc.  I'm sick of shampoo and 'oil', but I keep a diverse rotation of styling products for different looks, so I'd love to try something new.


 
Ugh, I absolutely despise hair styling products!  The smell (and droplets, if we're talking about a spray) pretty much always triggers a headache.  I had to stop going to a certain unisex barber shop I otherwise loved because of the insane amounts of hairspray they used.  I can feel my throat closing up just *thinking* about it.  And my hair is so silky-fine and thick that it just does whatever it wants.  I've gotten to the point where I've had to start thinking of it as a pet.  I've named it Lucy.  She likes cheap shampoo (whatever Fred Meyer has for under a buck a bottle) every day and a touch of hair serum/oil worked in right after a shower every few days (every other day at the absolute most frequent), but not multipurpose oil like the Nuxe stuff that my skin is fond of in the winter.  

But I do have a couple of ounces of various hair oils/serums from various sample boxes that I collected but never got around to using when my hair was still in a pixie cut (and keep on collecting whenever something of this nature shows up in a box now that I know how well this stuff works for me), so it would be nice to make a dent in my stash before I get any more.  Some hairpins (like the Jane Tran pins currently in the shop) would be neat.  My hair is at the in-between stage where it's just long enough to need to be pulled back, heavy enough to scoff at twistbands, and too short for a ponytail, so I am relying heavily on bobbypins since it's also too silky to stay in barrettes, but bobbypins are a-ok.



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think the jan bb is going to be a collaboration with ruffian it says about it on the birchbox blog


 
I think the Ruffian box is going to be later in the year, not the January box.  The blog says something like, "Be on the lookout," and they have had precisely zero promotion that I've been able to find about it aside from that blog post.  The other times they've done curated boxes, it's been *all over the place* for what seems like a month ahead of time.  My guess would be September for Fashion Week/Fashion's Night Out.  *Maybe* February for the fall/winter FW, but September seems more likely due to FNO.  At least that's what I would do if I were scheduling this sort of thing. Cross-promotion ahoy!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 19, 2012)

it doesn't specifically say January. I would be excited for a high fashion collaboration. maybe it will have two nail polishes to do a ruffian manicure with, since thats kind of the only beauty related thing Ruffian is known for, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I certainly hope it goes over better than the goop box.  Lawdy...what a mess that was!


 The Goop box actually turned out to be one of my favorites, which is apparently not true for anyone else haha.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I absolutely despise hair styling products!  The smell (and droplets, if we're talking about a spray) pretty much always triggers a headache.  I had to stop going to a certain unisex barber shop I otherwise loved because of the insane amounts of hairspray they used.  I can feel my throat closing up just *thinking* about it.  And my hair is so silky-fine and thick that it just does whatever it wants.  I've gotten to the point where I've had to start thinking of it as a pet.  I've named it Lucy.  She likes cheap shampoo (whatever Fred Meyer has for under a buck a bottle) every day and a touch of hair serum/oil worked in right after a shower every few days (every other day at the absolute most frequent), but not multipurpose oil like the Nuxe stuff that my skin is fond of in the winter.


 Proof that Birchbox could never please everyone!  Haha.  I have superfine hair as well, but it's thin too, and straight, but not straight enough to look good without styling.  My hair stylist says it's like a 5 year old's hair. I'm determined to make it stay the way I put it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 19, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I kind of really want to try these!  They gotta work better than those stupid sticker liners lol!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 19, 2012)

> Call me crazy, but I kind of really want to try these! Â They gotta work better than those stupid sticker liners lol!


 They look the same to me, just in Technicolor...lol. Could definitely rock them at the big Gay Pride party Seattle throws every year. I never tried these and was a little curious, but worried about the fit.. hmmm.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call me crazy, but I kind of really want to try these!  They gotta work better than those stupid sticker liners lol!


 Count me out! I can't cut a straight line and am not very arts-n-crafty.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 19, 2012)

It's just a temporary tattoo, that's what I meant by 'better than the stickers' lol...and they have other solid colors too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just ordered the rainbow set from the violent lips website because they had 30% off and free shipping! I'm always down for something fun-funky if it works! Check out Kandee Johnson's video on them!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol, she's funny. Scooby, snap a pic! I'd love to see how they work for you! I think the skinny strip would be nice with a bright, colorful lid!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol, she's funny. Scooby, snap a pic! I'd love to see how they work for you! I think the skinny strip would be nice with a bright, colorful lid!


 I definitely will! I'll reserve them for an event of some kind, like a concert or a fair 






Unless they come in time for new years...then I'll have to try them out for dinner at The Melting Pot LOL


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I'd fashion myself a rainbow glitter mustache out of those things.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'd fashion myself a rainbow glitter mustache out of those things.


 That. Would be. Hilarious!


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't know, I think when it comes to the whole profile thing, it's really just important to remember that quality of a box is in the eye of the beholder. What works for some people/gives them great boxes doesn't always work for others. I've found that I get my splurge item sometimes, and sometimes I don't.

In the end, my advice to any new BB subscriber is just not to expect anything.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 20, 2012)

The friends I know who are not on MUT and don't read anything about the boxes online always love their boxes and consider them a treat even if they don't use/like every item.


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The friends I know who are not on MUT and don't read anything about the boxes online always love their boxes and consider them a treat even if they don't use/like every item.


 I was definitely happier before I found this thread! But I love MuT too much not to always be around. XD


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 20, 2012)

I feel the same way, I was just surprised every month and happy with almost all things! I thought we ALL got the same stuff! But I love MUT and all the great advice everyone has. Merry early Christmas y'all!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree. I also enjoy it way too much (and learn too much) not to visit! But sometimes ignorance really is bliss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The friends I know who are not on MUT and don't read anything about the boxes online always love their boxes and consider them a treat even if they don't use/like every item.


 Yeah, I think we don't do ourselves any favors sometimes by comparing, but I can't help it. :/


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to get a second BB... how do I do that and will I need to be on the wait list again???


----------



## dolceloure (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to get a second BB... how do I do that and will I need to be on the wait list again???


 I was actually just wondering the same thing! Also, if you use your own referral link, do you still get the 50 bonus points for joining? (maybe under a different name, lol)


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 20, 2012)

You can only have 1 account under 1 email address. An easy and quick way the get a 2nd account is to buy a gift subscription for yourself under your existing account. This way you don't have to wait on the waiting list. It's fine if it to you same address but you MUST have it under another email account. Also, it gets a little confusing when you redeem it- make sure you redeem as a new subscriber under your "other email" account- not your existing bb email account. Keep in mind that your first month your going to get their "welcome" box - sometimes there good- sometimes not so much. Usually a collaboration of old and new items. Hope this helps. One cool thing to is that you can use your current bb points to pay for your gift sub . Bad news- you don't get referral points doing it this way. But you do receive points on the main account- I think if you spend $30 then you get 30 points and so on. Happy Holidays ! Shauna


----------



## messjess18 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Goop box actually turned out to be one of my favorites, which is apparently not true for anyone else haha.


 What did you get in your Goop box?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was actually just wondering the same thing! Also, if you use your own referral link, do you still get the 50 bonus points for joining? (maybe under a different name, lol)


 No, they catch on pretty quickly about that.

You can sign up and skip the waitlist by giving yourself a gift sub. Unfortunately, if you don't already have an account that already got a welcome box before, it means you are getting a welcome box instead of the month's themed boxes. Which can either be awesome (Nov &amp; Dec) or awful (Oct &amp; end of Dec)


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What did you get in your Goop box?


A full-size Essie nail polish, generous Kiehl's body wash (still have about half left), Joanna Vargas daily serum (small size, but lasted me over a month with daily use), Luna bar, and the Naked Princess lip gloss.


----------



## dlynncoates (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A full-size Essie nail polish, generous Kiehl's body wash (still have about half left), Joanna Vargas daily serum (small size, but lasted me over a month with daily use), Luna bar, and the Naked Princess lip gloss.


 I got the same Goop box as you and I loved it, too!!!  I ended up buying the Kiehl's.  I loved the serum, but it's too expensive.  And the Naked Princess lip gloss is all gone, too.  I liked it, but I have so many lip glosses already I couldn't come up with a good enough reason to spend the money.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't think people always get welcome boxes as their first box. Mine was back in June and I got a regular box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think people always get welcome boxes as their first box. Mine was back in June and I got a regular box.


 You get a welcome box if you get a gift sub. Otherwise, you get a normal box


----------



## OiiO (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You get a welcome box if you get a gift sub. Otherwise, you get a normal box


 Yup, pink welcome boxes are for gift subs only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katcole (Dec 21, 2012)

How do you  get them off?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 22, 2012)

> > I don't think people always get welcome boxes as their first box. Mine was back in June and I got a regular box.
> 
> 
> You get a welcome box if you get a gift sub. Otherwise, you get a normal box


 My first box was April, the eco-box or whatever with the lime green paper, only when I opened it the paper was pink and all the samples were ones I had seen in videos from the 3 or 4 months before. I did not have a gift sub. I was on the waitlist for 6 weeks. I e-mailed Birchbox and they said, oh, you got a welcome box. I was pissed, especially after I saw a YouTube video where another girl got the regular April theme box and she was going on and on about how it was her first Birchbox, but there was nothing I could do about it. Since then, it seems like mostly gift sub people get welcome boxes, but I've sern where regular subscribers sometimes get them, too. And there was a post I think in the December thread, maybe this thread, where somebody said they e-mailed Bb because they couldn't review the items in their welcome box, and Bb customer service said there's no reviewing welcome boxes, but they will be able to review the ones after it. So watch out. I love Birchbox, but they can be sketchy.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 22, 2012)

I was actually able to review items in my Welcome box without any issues so yeah BB is super sketchy about that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a brightening eye cream, which works well for me and my pasty insomniac self. I use it in the morning and an anti-aging cream at night, and since I started using the sample jar I got in October (!) I've noticed an increase in moisture and decrease in dark circles.


 I worry about them because their skincare isn't at all natural. I'm obsessed with their face cream, but once I finish this jar I want to try to find something more natural and less chemically. When I got my eye cream, I almost bought the benefit one, but I ended up going with something that is more natural, since the skin under your eyes is so thin. Still, I will totally end up using the eye cream. Argh. I vascillate between wanting to go all natural products, but a lot of the stuff I love isn't natural at all. 



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah it seems like every other themed box was a hot mess.
> ...


 I loved the gossip girl box, glamour box had great Suki skincare and the gloss moderne masque, the goop box had the Kiehls body wash for me, and that was the only good thing about it. 



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They look the same to me, just in Technicolor...lol. Could definitely rock them at the big Gay Pride party Seattle throws every year. I never tried these and was a little curious, but worried about the fit.. hmmm.


 Omg YES. Gay Pride eyeliner. Bring it onnnnnn.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got a welcome box on my non-gift subscription AND I was able to review it. That's definitely sketchy.


 Same!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think people always get welcome boxes as their first box. Mine was back in June and I got a regular box.


I love your new picture. You really look good in bangs. I wish I did!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI love your new picture. You really look good in bangs. I wish I did!


 thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## considerately (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Ladies!​ Happy Holidays!​


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 24, 2012)

Wishing u all a Fabulous holiday!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was actually able to review items in my Welcome box without any issues so yeah BB is super sketchy about that.


 I just gifted a second sub to myself and I was NOT able to review...just wish they would be consistent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 25, 2012)

The items from my welcome box showed up under my box for reviews after a couple weeks. It did take a while though... So keep checking!!


----------



## Libby12 (Dec 26, 2012)

I was always pleased with my box, until I started looking up box reviews online and although sometimes I get upset that I didnt get something that someone else did it helps to know that I can trade it on MakeupTalk!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 26, 2012)

Excited to see what 2013 will bring!

I hope for some Tarte stuff!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 26, 2012)

I am staying one more month and then I really have to cancel. I have too much stuff. the last thing I need with moving in a few months is more stuff. maybe I'll resin one day.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 26, 2012)

sorry for extra posts. there was a glitch with my kindle


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 26, 2012)

How is there a 5-page BB post that I hadn't discovered yet???



> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am staying one more month and then I really have to cancel. I have too much stuff. the last thing I need with moving in a few months is more stuff. maybe I'll resin one day.


 Same here... signed up to try it for a month, and was very disappointed.  I don't even think I would have been happy if I hadn't been able to compare boxes on MuT.  I made some of the profile changes suggested a few pages ago, and I'm going to see if I get stuff I like as a wealthy teenager instead of a middle-class suburban mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the way, how can you make a "blank" selection in the profile on BB? I made selections for all of my categories, and I'm not sure how to change a selection back to blank.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> By the way, how can you make a "blank" selection in the profile on BB? I made selections for all of my categories, and I'm not sure how to change a selection back to blank.


 There should be an option at the top of each drop down menu that says 'Please Select'...just select that one to leave it 'blank'


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Excited to see what 2013 will bring!
> 
> I hope for some Tarte stuff!


 I agree! Hoping for a mini amazonian clay blush!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 26, 2012)

Luv luv tarte cosmetics- all makeup welcome ( no mascaras- I have so many samples to get through..lol!)


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Luv luv tarte cosmetics- all makeup welcome ( no mascaras- I have so many samples to get through..lol!)


 Me too! I love their amazonian clay blushes, I just hit pan on their bronzer, have a million of their lipsurgences and love them. I hoping they will maybe add in some of their maracuja line since its fairly new


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah I hope we get something besides lip gloss and mascara. I'm really hoping they send out the benefit eye cream again.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 26, 2012)

> There should be an option at the top of each drop down menu that says 'Please Select'...just select that one to leave it 'blank'


 Awesome thank you!


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! Hoping for a mini amazonian clay blush!


 I would die of happiness!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would die of happiness!!


 Those little half sizes they offered in the 4-pack at Sephora would be awesome!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those little half sizes they offered in the 4-pack at Sephora would be awesome!


 They even have one that is a quarter of the full size! I got it in the carried away kit and loved the color! Same packaging size, just a shallower pan


----------



## diana16 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ive never tried anything from tarte so i hope to see some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ive only tried the mascara


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! Hoping for a mini amazonian clay blush!


 That would be awesome! ::fingerscrossed::


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 28, 2012)

I would LOVE to see more genuine "deluxe" samples from BB. Starting to get bummed that so much of what they've been sending out are foil packets. I don't expect full-sized products (nice to get, but not what I signed up for), but I do expect some samples in decent packaging with enough product to let me really make up my mind. I hope the backlash from that per-fekt gloss blister pack was enough to prevent THAT fiasco again.

Off topic, but did anyone else order the Jouer Sparkle &amp; Pop crackers? I ordered a total of 7 (3 loose, and a 4 pack), and they all had the same sample product! And one of them was missing the cocktail ring. Super cute idea, the packaging was wonderful, but disappointing in the execution.


----------



## zorabell (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would LOVE to see more genuine "deluxe" samples from BB. Starting to get bummed that so much of what they've been sending out are foil packets. I don't expect full-sized products (nice to get, but not what I signed up for), but I do expect some samples in decent packaging with enough product to let me really make up my mind. I hope the backlash from that per-fekt gloss blister pack was enough to prevent THAT fiasco again.
> 
> Off topic, but did anyone else order the Jouer Sparkle &amp; Pop crackers? I ordered a total of 7 (3 loose, and a 4 pack), and they all had the same sample product! And one of them was missing the cocktail ring. Super cute idea, the packaging was wonderful, but disappointing in the execution.


I was very disappointed with my Jouer sparkle and pop as well the lip enhancer was great to get but the ring was cheap and 4 sizes too small. The bubbles are great for entertaining my cat but I felt it was a waste of $12.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 28, 2012)

Plus 2 samples gone?

Or...

Maybe they finally ran out of the chump samples in there, and are getting ready to post new ones?


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 28, 2012)

They are backordered according to an email I got. I had ordered one with my full size stuff ( hated the one choice they had but ordered it anyway). Can't complain as they credited me 100 points!


----------



## classybroad (Dec 28, 2012)

I bought the 4 cracker set and the rings were too small and they all had lip enhancers in them


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 28, 2012)

Speaking of crackers....I 'popped' (lol) on some new years eve crackers at party city because I heard everyone else mentioning 'crackers' and I'd never even heard of them! They say there is a 'riddle', a toy, and a paper crown in each one....which made the BF balk at the price, but I think they will be fun to pop open with the kids on new years!


----------



## starfighter82 (Dec 29, 2012)

I bought a 4 pack of the Jouer crackers and they all had the lip enhancer and the bow ring. They were definitely cute, but not worth the price. I am glad I used my points on them so they weren't full price!


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm so ready to see what January brings! Hopefully, like someone said above, Birchbox listens to the customers and we start seeing more deluxe samples again. I would love to see Tarte since that is one brand that I've explored the least. I'm pretty much maxed out on mascaras, lip products and skincare. So hopefully there's some different stuff! Come on BB, let's see more makeup!

How is everyone planning on celebrating the new year??


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm hoping for a magical box from BB in January... they have one more month to impress me before I cancel.  And it's sad, because I *want* to like BB so bad!  It was the first sub I heard about, and even though I had to wait quite awhile to get in, I was so excited to get my first box!  And then I hated it.  It had a few things in it that (I felt) went directly against my profile, and the rest was just nothing exciting.  I gave away my entire box, which was so not what I wanted - Birchbox is one of my *me* splurges!

It would be awesome to get makeup this month, especially because Ipsy is looking like it'll have fewer makeup items this month.  Surprise me, BB. In a good way.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 29, 2012)

I got a surprise in the mail today.

BB 1 year anniversary key chain.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I'll have to live vicariously through you guys this month as I already cancelled(after cashing in on my points of course!).  Hopefully they go back to the deluxe samples instead of packets sometime soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## considerately (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a surprise in the mail today.
> 
> BB 1 year anniversary key chain.


 *Wow, how was that?  *


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been trying to decide on a Birchbox store purchase forever just to treat myself to something. I somewhat randomly decided tonight to get the Jack Black Balm Quad because I've been wanting to try those lip balms for a long time. Paying only five dollars for a set of four Jack Black Lip Balms when one is normally about eight bucks felt pretty good. 

Back on topic, I feel like I've been waiting ages for this month to end. Seems like way more than a month ago that I received my December box, and I got mine late.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can you imagine the complaints over soft brown yucky Nanas!? Lol


 hahah if they made it over here they'd be frozen yucky brown nanas!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 30, 2012)

> I've been trying to decide on a Birchbox store purchase forever just to treat myself to something. I somewhat randomly decided tonight to get the Jack Black Balm Quad because I've been wanting to try those lip balms for a long time. Paying only five dollars for a set of four Jack Black Lip Balms when one is normally about eight bucks felt pretty good.Â  Back on topic, I feel like I've been waiting ages for this month to end. Seems like way more than a month ago that I received my December box, and I got mine late.Â


 I'm with you... This has been a long December...I'm so ready for 2013- this is going to be my best year ever! Wishing you all a Happy, Heathy, &amp; prosperous New Year!!!


----------



## kcrowebird (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of crackers....I 'popped' (lol) on some new years eve crackers at party city because I heard everyone else mentioning 'crackers' and I'd never even heard of them! They say there is a 'riddle', a toy, and a paper crown in each one....which made the BF balk at the price, but I think they will be fun to pop open with the kids on new years!


This is a tradition in my family every Christmas eve...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The paper crowns are fun and everyone gets a little joke or riddle that we read aloud. Cheesy, but I wouldn't have it any other way. We have been doing it for as long as I can remember (and now I'm 26!)


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you... This has been a long December...I'm so ready for 2013- this is going to be my best year ever!
> 
> Wishing you all a Happy, Heathy, &amp; prosperous New Year!!!


I love your attitude!  I'm with you on 2013 being the best year ever, cheers to making it so



  (been dying to use this!)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is a tradition in my family every Christmas eve...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The paper crowns are fun and everyone gets a little joke or riddle that we read aloud. Cheesy, but I wouldn't have it any other way. We have been doing it for as long as I can remember (and now I'm 26!)


 Sounds great! I'm always looking for some fun traditions to share with the kids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 30, 2012)

I just renewed my BB for a yearly subscription so I could take advantage of that double points offer. SIGH. What did I just do with my life. BB better step up their game because I sincerely hope I don't regret that.

I hope they're doing the Benefit eye creme again this month... I really wanted one! No despair though, lol. I finally got the theBalm's MLM about 3 months after it came out in the boxes.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just renewed my BB for a yearly subscription so I could take advantage of that double points offer. SIGH. What did I just do with my life. BB better step up their game because I sincerely hope I don't regret that.
> 
> I hope they're doing the Benefit eye creme again this month... I really wanted one! No despair though, lol. I finally got the theBalm's MLM about 3 months after it came out in the boxes.


 I think the MLM was a bit over hyped since it's from a well known, high end makeup brand. I got it, and honestly...eh. I actually prefer Benefit's Watt's Up. Come to think of it, I actually have two of the MLMs because Birchbox dun goofed. 

It's a couple days early, but wishing everyone a happy New Year! Here's to no buys, Spring collections (but we don't need any of this stuff since we all have so much makeup, right? ...HA. &gt;_&gt, and Birchbox remembering what "deluxe sample" is supposed to mean. Cheers, everyone!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 30, 2012)

Right there with you! Hoping they do great this coming year!



> I just renewed my BB for a yearly subscription so I could take advantage of that double points offer. SIGH. What did I just do with my life. BB better step up their game because I sincerely hope I don't regret that. I hope they're doing the Benefit eye creme again this month... I really wanted one! No despair though, lol. I finally got the theBalm's MLM about 3 months after it came out in the boxes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the MLM was a bit over hyped since it's from a well known, high end makeup brand. I got it, and honestly...eh. I actually prefer Benefit's Watt's Up. Come to think of it, I actually have two of the MLMs because Birchbox dun goofed.
> ...


 Happy New Year to you too! And may all your wishes come true!  I luv the little drunken smileys.... so perfect!


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I just checked - my January BB is already one state away, according to tracking!!?? I didn't get a notification, but the on-site tracking has it in VA - I'm in NC. Anyone else? The only slight thing I can think of is that it's on my main account which had a one year gift sub that ran out in Dec, but I got another year from the boyfriend's brother and his finace. Maybe it's sending another welcome box? But then again, it's still on the same account, and it does say January tracking. 

Shocked, but excited!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 30, 2012)

I just had a heart attack when I logged in and saw mine was in my city!!

But then I realized that was for December.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah I only have tracking for December, but I usually get one of the later boxes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 31, 2012)

I checked too... My December tracking is still up- I usually don't have tracking up for at least another week- mine usually arrives around the 13th. Another 2 weeks box free- between bb, ipsy, glossy &amp; pop sugar I wished they'd spread out evening so I'd get a box a week- oh well those 2 weeks are soooo fun!!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I checked too... My December tracking is still up- I usually don't have tracking up for at least another week- mine usually arrives around the 13th. Another 2 weeks box free- between bb, ipsy, glossy &amp; pop sugar I wished they'd spread out evening so I'd get a box a week- oh well those 2 weeks are soooo fun!!


 Oh man, if we were able to choose the date of the month our boxes were shipped, that would be AWESOME.


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 31, 2012)

Huh, so weird. Either I'm getting another welcome box...or...maybe it's the 1 year key chain thing? And the system got confused and put it as January Box? I won't get my mail until a week from Tuesday or Wednesday, so maybe I'll call this week to check what's up.


----------



## Libby12 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do they send the 1 year key chain separate from the December Birchbox? December would have been my 1 year and I haven't gotten anything.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 31, 2012)

> Do they send the 1 year key chain separate from the December Birchbox? December would have been my 1 year and I haven't gotten anything.


 November was my 2 year anniversary, and I got the key chain separately. It came near the end of November.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 31, 2012)

> Oh man, if we were able to choose the date of the month our boxes were shipped, that would be AWESOME.


 This^


----------



## brio444 (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> November was my 2 year anniversary, and I got the key chain separately. It came near the end of November.


 February 2012 was my 1 year and I got the key chain in November with a note saying happy one year.  It was a bit... wtf, addition, Birchbox.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 31, 2012)

What does the key chain look like 8D


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 31, 2012)

November was my one-year anniversary, and it came as a separate package, late December.

Looks like this.

(the one that holds a little lip balm, not the elephant or the strappy ones)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2012)

I have that keychain and you need to be careful because it tends to pop open. I had money hidden in mine and lost it. I DID find the money in the house but it could have easily have fallen outside of the house. It's also short so anything but a lip balm won't fit.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 31, 2012)

Birchbox is the only subscription service that I will be keeping in 2013. I cancelled all of the others, except Julep and Stylemint, both of which I need to call by phone, when they get back to business hours.

I do agree that Watts Up by Benefit is the best highlighter. But I love Mary Lou as eyeshadow, when I want to look like I'm not wearing makeup.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 31, 2012)

> They look the same to me, just in Technicolor...lol. Could definitely rock them at the big Gay Pride party Seattle throws every year. I never tried these and was a little curious, but worried about the fit.. hmmm.


 Took me forever to find this post! HauteLook is having a sale on Violent Lips. They have these and a few other eye liners on sale for $5 and the lip tattoos for $7.50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Grrrrrrrr....I hate posting on my iPad! It picked the wrong post. This is for Scooby384!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classybroad (Dec 31, 2012)

If you get a keychain for 1 year do they still email you a 20% off code?


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 31, 2012)

25% off


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ooh this is so exciting- my 1 year is in February- if I get a 25% off, I think I'm going to go for the clarisonic!! I have pretty great skin, it's the blackheads on my nose that drive me bananas- will the clarisonic help??


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Took me forever to find this post! HauteLook is having a sale on Violent Lips. They have these and a few other eye liners on sale for $5 and the lip tattoos for $7.50.
> 
> ...


 Aww thanks! I ended up ordering a set of the Violent Eyes off their home site with a 30% off code.....I ordered the rainbow glitter Violent Eyes, and they sent those plus a sheet of purple glitter ones I guess as a bonus? lol Anyway, I ended up using some rainbow ones on Christmas Eve, and got one stuck on my eye lid...like, stuck. Wouldn't come off! Was like that all Xmas day too hahaha. Only then did I realize they tell you to wear them on top of eye makeup or primer lol. I did like them though, I got tons of compliments from ladies while I was out haha


----------



## Cathie (Jan 1, 2013)

Did anyone else get a BB email this morning...it said to be on the lookout for a wish list!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 1, 2013)

Shit, I just remembered that I forgot to update my billing info. Hopefully my box won't be too delayed.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get a BB email this morning...it said to be on the lookout for a wish list!


The mention of more international brands piqued my interest.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The mention of more international brands piqued my interest.


 I think thats how we got the Sampar sample,Thats a company in Paris


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shit, I just remembered that I forgot to update my billing info. Hopefully my box won't be too delayed.


 You and me both!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hmmm, just watched a video on YouTube of a girl that called BB and straight up asked them how to get better samples.  I love her boldness!  Basically, she was told to 1) pick only one style type (apparently she had all 4 selected before), and to go with Adventurous and/or Trendy if you want the newer stuff, and Classic/Low Maintenance for less makeup, more "Lifestyle" type stuff, and 2) increase your income level for "higher-end" samples.  The BB rep told her that "you will never get a sample of a $400 face cream if you put your income level in the lowest bracket".  Yikes!  

This may seem like "duh" advice, but I just went and changed my profile to Adventurous (I had Classic, no wonder I hated my first box!), upped my income, and made myself much, much younger to avoid anti-aging stuff.  I gave the "29" blister packs to my older sister for Christmas, hopefully she wasn't too insulted!  

Hoping for a better box this month.  Honestly, I can't complain, because I did not get one of the "punishment" boxes, just not one that was right for me.  I do have expensive taste and a small budget, but if I find an HG product, I will STALK the website til I find a good deal! 

Does anyone else get all pathological liar on their profile?  What did you put?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a great tip. I know I'm down as a classic, but I love makeup. I just don't want crazy colors. Guess I am going to review what I put down.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2013)

I had classic last month, and only got one makeup item - although it was a full-size product, the ModelCo mascara.  Which, once I thought about it, is a very "classic" product.  So I only have myself to blame!  I'm guessing Adventurous gets you things like the Juice Beauty CC Cream and the Hot Mama blush... so I'm switching!  Adventure all the way!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't see those as adventurous at all. Lime green eyeliner is adventurous lol


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 1, 2013)

I had cancelled BB and just got a gift sub from a friend. So I am back on the BB bandwagon.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone else get all pathological liar on their profile?  What did you put?

 I am already a compulsive liar on Beauty Army so why not go for broke and be the adventurous, super young, filthy rich diva that I aspire to be hahaha,


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, i'm with you on that... but given the actual range of samples they send out, those items probably are more on the adventurous side than anti-aging stuff, shampoo, and black mascara.  And perfume and nail remover wipes.  Which were all in my box.  So while I personally wouldn't see those things as adventurous, they're "less boring". And maybe that's their mindset... who knows.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had cancelled BB and just got a gift sub from a friend. So I am back on the BB bandwagon.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am already a compulsive liar on Beauty Army so why not go for broke and be the adventurous, super young, filthy rich diva that I aspire to be hahaha,


 Ha! That's exactly my profile now.  Hopefully they don't catch on that I'm actually a boring suburban mom.  I do have my VIP Diva card from a Chuck E. Cheese photo machine, though... does that count?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 1, 2013)

Honestly- I have 2 completely opposite profiles and sometimes I get the same both for both- it's like the profile isn't considered!! I really don't mind- I pretty much like trying everything


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 1, 2013)

This will be my first and maybe my last birchbox. I've heard so many mixed reviews but I was still tempted to try it. So I'm hoping this is a good box. Hoping for the nail polish stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2013)

My first box was great. Second was just ok. This will be my third. I have a full year so I hope it is a good one.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 1, 2013)

I am DYING for some spoilers already. Oh hell. I'm assuming January's theme will have something to do with New Year's resolutions. Maybe stuff that goes along with things we should do but don't always do, like removing makeup before bed. If that's the case, I'm always down to try a new makeup remover, particularly one that completely takes off the damn Revlon ColorStay Foundation. That stuff is like super glue after you put it on.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am DYING for some spoilers already. Oh hell. I'm assuming January's theme will have something to do with New Year's resolutions. Maybe stuff that goes along with things we should do but don't always do, like removing makeup before bed. If that's the case, I'm always down to try a new makeup remover, particularly one that completely takes off the damn Revlon ColorStay Foundation. That stuff is like super glue after you put it on.


 Ugh I really need to try colorstay. I'm a dog groomer and I am splashed often at work and also have to dust dog hair off my face... so foundation doesn't last long on me. Thinking of grabbing the whipped version (dry winter skin) and see what I think... but I have not being able to test colors. Ugh.

Back on topic... I am excited for spoilers as well. I am going to update my profile though... my boxes haven't been too bad but I have gotten food in every box so far and I cannot eat that stuff for dietary reasons so gonna try to get that off of there. I did enjoy my last perfume though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 1, 2013)

> Ugh I really need to try colorstay. I'm a dog groomer and I am splashed often at work and also have to dust dog hair off my face... so foundation doesn't last long on me. Thinking of grabbing the whipped version (dry winter skin) and see what I think... but I have not being able to test colors. Ugh. Back on topic... I am excited for spoilers as well. I am going to update my profile though... my boxes haven't been too bad but I have gotten food in every box so far and I cannot eat that stuff for dietary reasons so gonna try to get that off of there. I did enjoy my last perfume though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've been a fan of Color Stay for some time and use the whipped creme foundation in the winter months. Works great and stays put for long hours.. my makeup is still pretty spot on after a 12 hour shift! Yes, definitely ready for some spoilers!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2013)

Profile changed. I am now trendy and adventurous and I make 110,000 and I left the splurge blank instead of having foundation down. The rest I left the same I think. When do the % off come? This will be my third box and I have $30 in points saved already... I think a good % off would make for a great buy!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2013)

If it's your first order, and over $25, you can use "welcomeoffer20" to save 20%


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you remember who did the video??



> Hmmm, just watched a video on YouTube of a girl that called BB and straight up asked them how to get better samples. Â I love her boldness! Â Basically, she was told to 1) pick only one style type (apparently she had all 4 selected before), and to go with Adventurous and/or Trendy if you want the newer stuff, and Classic/Low Maintenance for less makeup, more "Lifestyle" type stuff, and 2) increase your income level for "higher-end" samples. Â The BB rep told her that "you will never get a sample of a $400 face cream if you put your income level in the lowest bracket". Â Yikes! Â  This may seem like "duh" advice, but I just went and changed my profile to Adventurous (I had Classic, no wonder I hated my first box!), upped my income, and made myself much, much younger to avoid anti-aging stuff. Â I gave the "29" blister packs to my older sister for Christmas, hopefully she wasn't too insulted! Â  Hoping for a better box this month. Â Honestly, I can't complain, because I did not get one of the "punishment" boxes, just not one that was right for me. Â I do have expensive taste and a small budget, but if I find an HG product, I will STALK the website til I find a good deal!Â  Does anyone else get all pathological liar on their profile? Â What did you put?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you remember who did the video??


 minzor9  - here's a link to the video:

*embed vids please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks. I'm a recent videoaholic


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the video Magic!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2013)

lol no prob! But thank the mods... I just put in the link, apparently we're supposed to embed videos... oops!  Someday I'll learn to use a computer!  




 Thank you mods!!!


----------



## JessP (Jan 1, 2013)

> I am DYING for some spoilers already. Oh hell. I'm assuming January's theme will have something to do with New Year's resolutions. Maybe stuff that goes along with things we should do but don't always do, like removing makeup before bed. If that's the case, I'm always down to try a new makeup remover, particularly one that completely takes off the damn Revlon ColorStay Foundation. That stuff is like super glue after you put it on.Â


 I'll have to try this foundation - my current favorite is Laura Mercier's Silk Creme but I'd like to try something with more staying power (aka more super glue-like lol). I'd also like to see something in the way of makeup remover and things like beauty resolutions - seems like they could get creative with that category!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2013)

I just bought the Sprout makeup remover from the BB store last week, so my luck, we'll definitely get a makeup remover, lol.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone have any january shipping info yet? I have two months left on my gift sub. I am really hoping for two good boxes so I can convince myself to stick around. I looked at the sample values for the 3 boxes I've gotten so far, and if I'm really honest with myself its not worth $30. Come on BB no more perfume samples I can get for free or scraps of elastic (twistbands haha what a joke and I've gotten two!) or plastic bags. Also, I've gotten 3 hair masks. One in every box. I seriously need some good variety in the next two months!


----------



## diana16 (Jan 2, 2013)

Im actually really excited for my BB this month, last month I loved my box. No foil samples and all deluxe sized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope BB keeps it up


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 2, 2013)

> Anyone have any january shipping info yet? I have two months left on my gift sub. I am really hoping for two good boxes so I can convince myself to stick around. I looked at the sample values for the 3 boxes I've gotten so far, and if I'm really honest with myself its not worth $30. Come on BB no more perfume samples I can get for free or scraps of elastic (twistbands haha what a joke and I've gotten two!) or plastic bags. Also, I've gotten 3 hair masks. One in every box. I seriously need some good variety in the next two months!


 I would agree in and of itself BB is ever rarely worth $10 the way, for example, ipsy is. based on the rantings of half our members, it seemed to be at one point but not anymore. However, the appeal of BB is much more its point system and frequent, unrestricted discounts on high extend cosmetics that you usually don't see from sephora or ulta. Also came in with the assumption that the box would be the highlight, but you gotta go in with the mindset at least you get points out of it or you'll be disappointed


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 2, 2013)

Do they usually do spoilers, like ipsy? I know that's a dumb question but this is my first box so I'm dying from the anticipation.


----------



## grayc (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they usually do spoilers, like ipsy? I know that's a dumb question but this is my first box so I'm dying from the anticipation.


  They normally do a video talking about a few products; but there have been months that i didn't receive any of the products shows.  They have so many variance in boxes were as ipsy just has the 1.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone! Anyone know if Birchbox still sends a code for a discount @ the one year mark? My daughter already received the key chain, I have not yet I have been holding on to points waiting for a discount code before I spend them.

I have seen different things, some say 20%, others have said 25%, I got and took full advantage of the discounts @ 6 &amp; 9 month marks.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm all for lying to corporations online that ask my income level. Let me explain. When I go to a store, I always get better service if I look like I have, or might potentially have money. Why do they even want to know? They're a corporation, why do you think? On BB I have my income level set to the next to highest, because I thought that was more believable. I love getting samples of expensive products. Sometimes I splurge, when I've had the chance to try something and knew it would be worth it.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 2, 2013)

Holding onto my BB points for dear life now that I am unemployed and can't justify buying everything from Sephora that I want haha. Hope that January's box is great!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2013)

I



> Happy New Year everyone! Anyone know if Birchbox still sends a code for a discount @ the one year mark? My daughter already received the key chain, I have not yet I have been holding on to points waiting for a discount code before I spend them. I have seen different things, some say 20%, others have said 25%, I got and took full advantage of the discounts @ 6 &amp; 9 month marks.


 I haven't received an anniversary-type discount code since month 9, and I'm now at month 21.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm all for lying to corporations online that ask my income level. Let me explain. When I go to a store, I always get better service if I look like I have, or might potentially have money. Why do they even want to know? They're a corporation, why do you think? On BB I have my income level set to the next to highest, because I thought that was more believable. I love getting samples of expensive products. Sometimes I splurge, when I've had the chance to try something and knew it would be worth it.


 I have my profile on the lowest income level and I've gotten some of the nicest boxes in the 10 months I've been subscribed (except for 2 or 3 months, I've gotten the "big ticket item" usually).


----------



## minzor (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting this. This is my video! Someone commented that it had been posted here and I really appreciate it, since I've never been to MUT before. Yeah, I guess I am going kind of pathological liar on them, LOL but that is what they seem to advise! Honestly I'm not sure if I've really noticed a difference in what I get in the boxes. However, in December I DID get purple liquid eyeliner, so maybe that's what I get for choosing to be adventurous. Thanks for introducing me to this community!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear you got a better box this time! I changed up my profile based on your recommendations, and now I'm crossing my fingers for a better January box!


----------



## minzor (Jan 2, 2013)

That is so interesting. It definitely seems like the vast majority of the time they pay absolutely no attention to what you have in the profile. I feel like they are totally swamped with products and box filling to really take the time to match the products, which doesn't strike me is ethically wrong on their part. Maybe they have them organized with some sort of algorithm......... who knows! Definitely feels like sometimes the profile is just for show, something to show their clients that they really do select the most relevant audience for each sample.

As much as I love eating them, I wouldn't mind opting out of any future lara bars or soy joy bars! lol load me up with perfume samples before you give me more granola bars. Am I right?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *minzor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this. This is my video! Someone commented that it had been posted here and I really appreciate it, since I've never been to MUT before. Yeah, I guess I am going kind of pathological liar on them, LOL but that is what they seem to advise! Honestly I'm not sure if I've really noticed a difference in what I get in the boxes. However, in December I DID get purple liquid eyeliner, so maybe that's what I get for choosing to be adventurous. Thanks for introducing me to this community!


 hehe - that would be me!  Welcome to the MUT community


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 2, 2013)

Off Topic-ish:

Is the BB website acting super sluggish for anyone else?

EDIT:  Ugh - down for maintenance!

Edit again:  so it's back up but it's totals are WAY off - it is saying the 40 bucks of stuff in my cart is adding up to 152 bucks!


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anyone else used the Mary Lou as an eye shadow? I've been wearing it the last couple days and I absolutely love it. I am wondering if there is an eye shadow out there that is a close dupe of this color? If I can't find one, then I think I know what I'll be using my BB points for even tho that would be a mega splurge for me for just one eye color. A full size Mary Lou would last me forever if I use it as just an eye shadow tho haha


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else used the Mary Lou as an eye shadow? I've been wearing it the last couple days and I absolutely love it. I am wondering if there is an eye shadow out there that is a close dupe of this color? If I can't find one, then I think I know what I'll be using my BB points for even tho that would be a mega splurge for me for just one eye color. A full size Mary Lou would last me forever if I use it as just an eye shadow tho haha


 Maybe NYX has a similar color:

http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-2-single-eye-shadow.aspx


----------



## Alycia (Jan 2, 2013)

has anybody been charged for january yet?


----------



## Cathie (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anybody been charged for january yet?


 I have..they tried to put it thru yesterday! But its showing as paid today


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes I have been!



> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anybody been charged for january yet?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anybody been charged for january yet?


 me too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anybody been charged for january yet?


 Yup, on the 1st like clock work!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 2, 2013)

Yep.. BB charges me on the first, too. One nice thing, I always have my money removed the same day/time every month.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 2, 2013)

Whooho! Stalking their youtube page for the Sneak Peak video...they are a little behind!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 2, 2013)

> Whooho! Stalking their youtube page for the Sneak Peak video...they are a little behind!


 they usually release the sneak peak video on the 5th.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 2, 2013)

I got a question...I subbed in January...then unsubbed in Feb..then resubbed in March,and have been subbed ever since.So which month would be my one year, Jan or March?


----------



## daisyyflower (Jan 2, 2013)

> Whooho! Stalking their youtube page for the Sneak Peak video...they are a little behind!


 Same here! I can't wait.  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi!

This is my first time posting on here...but I've been reading through the posts, so addicting. I wanted to let you ladies know, if you haven't seen, Birchbox posted on Facebook that they're getting moved into a new office. So that is probably why no sneek peek posts.


----------



## drk51284 (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a question...I subbed in January...then unsubbed in Feb..then resubbed in March,and have been subbed ever since.So which month would be my one year, Jan or March?


 Did you get a box in February?

If yes - maybe January, but most likely March.

If no - March. Definitely March.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get a box in February?
> 
> ...


 No,I didnt get a feb box..thank you for answering...now Im gonna go pout..lol


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else used the Mary Lou as an eye shadow? I've been wearing it the last couple days and I absolutely love it. I am wondering if there is an eye shadow out there that is a close dupe of this color? If I can't find one, then I think I know what I'll be using my BB points for even tho that would be a mega splurge for me for just one eye color. A full size Mary Lou would last me forever if I use it as just an eye shadow tho haha


I'd check Temptalia for dupes!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 2, 2013)

> Has anyone else used the Mary Lou as an eye shadow? I've been wearing it the last couple days and I absolutely love it. I am wondering if there is an eye shadow out there that is a close dupe of this color? If I can't find one, then I think I know what I'll be using my BB points for even tho that would be a mega splurge for me for just one eye color. A full size Mary Lou would last me forever if I use it as just an eye shadow tho haha


I do! I like it with a little brown eyeliner and a dab of some dark color from naked 2 in the corners.


----------



## murflegirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't wait for Birchbox this month!


----------



## kewhicker (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anybody been charged for january yet?


 They charged me bright and early yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindalou3 (Jan 2, 2013)

I live in the Boston area and Hayley/Katia are on the cover of a local magazine...here is the link to their article: http://www.improper.com/features/good-things-in-small-packages/

Thought I'd post it here as an fyi - not much new news really


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm all for lying to corporations online that ask my income level. Let me explain. When I go to a store, I always get better service if I look like I have, or might potentially have money. Why do they even want to know? They're a corporation, why do you think? On BB I have my income level set to the next to highest, because I thought that was more believable. I love getting samples of expensive products. Sometimes I splurge, when I've had the chance to try something and knew it would be worth it.


 I found this to be VERY true today at Macy's!  Usually I'm dressed and presentable...but today we were bumming around but I needed to get into the mall for something, so I got my new iPhone case (lol) and stopped in Macy's to see if there was anything I wanted to use my $500 GC I got for Christmas from my hubs.  Now...USUALLY I get pretty great service in Macy's.  Not as super as Neiman's or Nordies, but quality service...at least a greeting.  But today, while wearing some grubby capri pants, grubby teeshirt and my Chucks, none of them even tried to help me.  Not one single bored Coach counter clerk or chick at the makeup counters (they weren't busy at all today, most were just standing around chewing their tongue) even looked my way.  So...huh...okay, Macy's.  I WAS looking to buy some stuff, but now I'll just use up my GC and just won't be back if that's how you're gonna be!  

I'm highest on BB, but that's what our incomes are (we live in the San Francisco bay area...so that's like middle income here, sad but true) so that's what I've always put on there.  I've gotten some REALLY STINKER boxes...so who knows what they really use!  I signed up for a year and I'm so hoping they don't crap out on me!  LOL


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I found this to be VERY true today at Macy's!  Usually I'm dressed and presentable...but today we were bumming around but I needed to get into the mall for something, so I got my new iPhone case (lol) and stopped in Macy's to see if there was anything I wanted to use my $500 GC I got for Christmas from my hubs.  Now...USUALLY I get pretty great service in Macy's.  Not as super as Neiman's or Nordies, but quality service...at least a greeting.  But today, while wearing some grubby capri pants, grubby teeshirt and my Chucks, none of them even tried to help me.  Not one single bored Coach counter clerk or chick at the makeup counters (they weren't busy at all today, most were just standing around chewing their tongue) even looked my way.  So...huh...okay, Macy's.  I WAS looking to buy some stuff, but now I'll just use up my GC and just won't be back if that's how you're gonna be!
> ...


 That kinda crap bugs me to no end.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That kinda crap bugs me to no end.


 agreed. i can't help but think about julia roberts in pretty woman and how those snobby sales ladies treated her smh


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> agreed. i can't help but think about julia roberts in pretty woman and how those snobby sales ladies treated her smh


 BIG mistake..big. HUGE!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BIG mistake..big. HUGE!


 Word! I loved it when she came back to the store after her makeover and rubbed it in their faces, haha


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 2, 2013)

Im really hoping for some benefit products this month. It is becoming my new favirote brand.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 2, 2013)

I am almost always uncomfortable around makeup counters. Eek!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That kinda crap bugs me to no end.


 Me too!  I'm a pretty good spender, too!  They must just not want my money then.  Hmph.  Their loss!



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> agreed. i can't help but think about julia roberts in pretty woman and how those snobby sales ladies treated her smh


 OMG I had completely forgotten about that!  It was almost totally like that only they didn't even greet me rudely!  LOL


----------



## AMaas (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi!  I think Stila Kitten is a very similar color...might be a bit more shimmery, but close shade match.  There's a shadow version as well as a smudge pot (cream).  Both faves of mine!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am almost always uncomfortable around makeup counters. Eek!


 Haha!  Me too!  And it isn't like I'm not well-versed in makeup and skincare.  I just feel like a doodoobird.


----------



## AMaas (Jan 2, 2013)

Meant to include link to the Stila eyeshadow on Birchbox: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/stila-eyeshadows


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 2, 2013)

> BIG mistake..big. HUGE! Â


 LMAO!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't think about Kitten! I have that too... somewhere....


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2013)

My mom had a really bizarro experience shopping for jewelry that's similar but kind of reversed.  Back story:  Some time in the early '70s, my dad started working as a timber cutter, and Mom confiscated his wedding band and put it in a cupboard because she was terrified he would rip his finger off at work (putting aside the phenomenally high mortality rate of timber cutters, if you know my family, you would know that the idea of him catching his wedding band on something and having his finger ripped off is not an irrational fear but rather a pretty safe assumption.  We are an accident-prone people).  Then we moved, but she forget about the ring, so Dad had no wedding band for over two decades.  

Flash forward twenty-some years.  She had A Thing for diamonds, and her favorite ring had an oval diamond worth around $25k.  She finally decided it was time to get Dad a replacement wedding band because, hey, twenty-fifth wedding anniversary.  Might as well.  Since she had The Rock, she decided *he* should have a nice wedding band even though she still had the same band she got when they got married at the tender ages of 19 and 21 as the daughter of a carpenter and the son of a timber cutter (read:  not ultra high-end).  So she went to the nice (well, as nice as the Portland-Vancouver area gets) jewelry stores she was used to shopping at for her own jewelry.  This time around, she was willing to drop several thousand dollars on it because it was their 25th anniversary, and she had The Rock, so he deserved something really nice. 

Anyway.  She looked for several months, but she had a hard time finding one she thought was right for Dad because they were all too thin or too fancy (price didn't matter, but this is *not* a man who would *ever* wear anything engraved on the outside or that had any sort of gemstones), but she *finally* found the *perfect* band in the case of some snooty jewelry store, so she asked to see it.  The sales slime's response, in a tone so dripping with condescension that I can *still* feel it fifteen years later:  "That's not one of our more popular models.  The only people who are interested in that are loggers and carpenters."  Mom's response, while flashing her $25k ring and walking out the door:  "My husband happens to be a logger."

Dad ended up with a replacement wedding band from Costco.  It was $50.  He was *thrilled* with it.  I think he bought a laptop with the leftover money.


----------



## AMaas (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I own all the Kitten products...the only one that isn't true to shade, in my opinion, is the glitter liner.  I love it, but it's more coppery than pinky/champagne like the rest of the Kitten shades.

I think Stila should do a Kitten extravanganza like Urban Decay has done with the Naked line...which, by the way, I am SUPER excited about because The Naked Beauty Balm comes out tomorrow! 

I don't know if I can sway permanently from Dr. Jart or Missha BB's, but I'm willing to give UD a shot...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 2, 2013)

Snooty snots get my rage going!  I just want to tell them off and let them know what kind of person they truly are. GRRRRR.  



:

I just don't get people!  I work with them everyday.  What makes them think it is okay to treat another person in such a fashion.  I've heard things such as, "No dad, go ahead abuse the nurses, they deserve it anyway," to "Your ring isn't big enough *a patient's family member remarking on my engagement ring*"    Luckily, I have enough wits to have a gentle come back.  But still - treated another person as scum or trying to be all "I have much more money than you," really burns me.  **stepping of soap box**

Meganola - I love your parent's story.Your mom rocks - I would be tempted to be extremely witchy back to the sales person.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 2, 2013)

Stila's Kitten is indeed close to TheBalm's Mary-Lou Manizer. It's also close to one of the colors in the Saucebox Creme de la Creme palette.





Top: cream color from Saucebox Cosmetics' Creme de la Creme palette

Middle: theBalm's Mary-Lou Manizer

Bottom: Stila's Kitten


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 2, 2013)

To me, it looks like the Mary-Lou is more golden where as the other two are silvery


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 2, 2013)

It's close but still not a good dupe. To me Mary-Lou has more of a yellow undertone to it so it comes off as golden. I'll continue to check tomorrow because I want to double check some of my WnW items.


----------



## AMaas (Jan 2, 2013)

What is this Saucebox you speak of?  Not familiar with that brand!  And what does WnW stand for?


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stila's Kitten is indeed close to TheBalm's Mary-Lou Manizer. It's also close to one of the colors in the Saucebox Creme de la Creme palette.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for those swatches. And thank you for adding the apostrophe "s." Saying "Stila Kitten" bugs the crap out of me because it sounds like "steal a kitten." I have no idea why the hell that bugs me so much. Every time a Youtube guru does it I silently rage. It's like when someone mispronounces "chipotle," or says "St. Patty's" day (it's "St. _*PADDY'S*_" day, people!). 

That was an odd tangent. On a somewhat related to Birchbox note, I got the Atelier Orange Sanguine perfume/cologne sample with my Sephora order today (I chose that one because I tend to like more fresh and fruity scents), and it smells just as awful as the Rose Anonyme perfume/cologne that Birchbox sent out last month. The dry down is very similar to what your hands smell like after you've done a sink of dishes. The other thing is that it doesn't last very long. Not sure if anyone was considering buying the Atelier fragrance(s), but I figured I'd throw in that tidbit.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is this Saucebox you speak of?  Not familiar with that brand!  And what does WnW stand for?


 Wet n Wild cosmetics.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126819/imats-la-saucebox-cosmetics


----------



## AMaas (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, queenofperil.  Isn't it Wet 'n Wild?  Just kidding.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm ready for a spoiler video...


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 3, 2013)

On the topic of snooty makeup counters, I always feel like the girls (and boy) at the MAC counter in my Macy's turn themselves off the second they realize I have back to MAC to turn in.  Yes, I want my free lippie, but shouldn't the fact that I have 6 empty containers on hand indicate that I um...spend money on makeup?

I know someone who used to have an executive position for a department store group, and I know he's chewed out a few store managers for not disciplining the makeup counter staff.  That said, the Sephora in my JCP has some of the nicest e,ployees around, not trying to overgeneralize.  It seems to be a shared sentiment though.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 3, 2013)

> > Stila's Kitten is indeed close to TheBalm's Mary-Lou Manizer. It's also close to one of the colors in the Saucebox Creme de la Creme palette. Top: cream color from Saucebox Cosmetics' Creme de la Creme palette Middle: theBalm's Mary-Lou Manizer Bottom: Stila's Kitten
> 
> 
> Thank you for those swatches. And thank you for adding the apostrophe "s." Saying "Stila Kitten" bugs the crap out of me because it sounds like "steal a kitten." I have no idea why the hell that bugs me so much. Every time a Youtube guru does it I silently rage. It's like when someone mispronounces "chipotle," or says "St. Patty's" day (it's "St. _*PADDY'S*_" day, people!).Â  That was an odd tangent. On a somewhat related to Birchbox note, I got the Atelier Orange Sanguine perfume/cologne sample with my Sephora order today (I chose that one because I tend to like more fresh and fruity scents), and it smells just as awful as the Rose Anonyme perfume/cologne that Birchbox sent out last month. The dry down is very similar to what your hands smell like after you've done a sink of dishes. The other thing is that it doesn't last very long. Not sure if anyone was considering buying the Atelier fragrance(s), but I figured I'd throw in that tidbit.


 Atelier seems to have problems with their samples not smelling right. I own Orange Sanguine in the 30 ml size. It smells like orange oil, and the drydown is heavy on bergamot but the orange is still there. I would say go to a perfume counter and get a spritz from a tester bottle because Atelier does not seam to put the 15% concentration of fragrance in their samples. Orange Sanguine lasts longer on me than any other perfume and I'm a habitual re-sprayer if I can't smell my perfume anymore.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 3, 2013)

> > I am almost always uncomfortable around makeup counters. Eek!
> 
> 
> Haha! Â Me too! Â And it isn't like I'm not well-versed in makeup and skincare. Â I just feel like a doodoobird. Â  :lick:


 I have decided the ladies who work at Sephora inside JC Penney are doodoobirds. I'm 34 and they treat me like I'm 12. Granted, I usually go in looking for eyeliner and I'm not wearing makeup at all and I may have been dressed like a bum. The ladies at Ulta are nice, though, although one did sell me the Benefit Triple Performing Face Emulsion by telling me she uses the one for dry skin (she was oily as heck that day) but the one she recommended for me was for oily skin. I think she knew an easy mark when she saw one. That was a very bad purchase. It makes me break out really bad. But I've had multiple bad experiences in Sephora in JCP and no actual bad experiences in Ulta except one lady was a little pushy about China Glaze vs OPI Just Spotted the Lizard.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 3, 2013)

> On the topic of snooty makeup counters, I always feel like the girls (and boy) at the MAC counter in my Macy's turn themselves off the second they realize I have back to MAC to turn in. Â Yes, I want my free lippie, but shouldn't the fact that I have 6 empty containers on hand indicate that I um...spend money on makeup? I know someone who used to have an executive position for a department store group, and I know he's chewed out a few store managers for not disciplining the makeup counter staff. Â That said, the Sephora in my JCP has some of the nicest e,ployees around, not trying to overgeneralize. Â It seems to be a shared sentiment though.


 I'm glad the employees in Sephora inside JCP somewhere are nice. It's obviously not the one in Council Bluffs. Here they are horrible.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha!  Me too!  And it isn't like I'm not well-versed in makeup and skincare.  I just feel like a doodoobird.


 which macys did you go to? I hate going to macys around here! the employees are such pains! much prefer going to nordstroms! especially the stonestown one


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 3, 2013)

I need a spoiler to keep me warm! It is 12 degrees outside!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need a spoiler to keep me warm! It is 12 degrees outside!


 I'm home from school for winter break, but my friend just texted me that it's -8. Screw it. I'm moving to Cali! Also, I canceled my BB but then resubbed after I saw the "how to get a better box" thing. I'm such a sucker.


----------



## lauravee (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm home from school for winter break, but my friend just texted me that it's -8. Screw it. I'm moving to Cali! Also, I canceled my BB but then resubbed after I saw the "how to get a better box" thing. I'm such a sucker.


 How to get a better box? I must have missed that! link?


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 3, 2013)

On the topic of Sephora employees - the ones inside my jc penney are the best. On two separate visits two different employees recognized me just from coming in there once and talking to them for advice. I wish they carried more products so I could go only to that store!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 3, 2013)

P



> How to get a better box? I must have missed that! link?


 Page 7, middle to bottom of the page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry, I'm posting using my phone so I can't embed it again!


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I own all the Kitten products...the only one that isn't true to shade, in my opinion, is the glitter liner.  I love it, but it's more coppery than pinky/champagne like the rest of the Kitten shades.


 I bought the Kitten eyeliner online, and I was pretty surprised when I received it that it was so coppery. I do absolutely love it though, I get compliments about how the color brings out the green in my hazel eyes.


----------



## grayc (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the topic of Sephora employees - the ones inside my jc penney are the best. On two separate visits two different employees recognized me just from coming in there once and talking to them for advice. I wish they carried more products so I could go only to that store!


the only think i don't really like about our JCP Sephora is they NEVER offer any samples... and i always feel bad asking since they don't ever offer.  We have a full size Sephora at another mall and they are always so willing to try things out and give samples.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the only think i don't really like about our JCP Sephora is they NEVER offer any samples... and i always feel bad asking since they don't ever offer.  We have a full size Sephora at another mall and they are always so willing to try things out and give samples.


 i HATE the sephora in my mall.  The girls just stare at me when I walk around. No one greets me or even talks to me. It's really rude so i NEVER shop in store.  I only go in when I want to swatch something..


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 3, 2013)

The sad thing is that the Sephora employess know me. And I usually go to the 5th Ave NY store.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 3, 2013)

The girls (and guys) at the Sephora store here in KC know me by now. Actually, there is one employee in particular who always calls out to me when I'm in there because he did my makeup once and he's awesome. I've found that the Sephora store employees here are better than the Sephora in JCP. Although, I haven't been in the JCP Sephora in a while, so it may have changed.

I often get treated like crap at Ulta which is probably why I don't like to go there very often.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sad thing is that the Sephora employess know me. And I usually go to the 5th Ave NY store.


 I've only been there one time, and the employees were incredibly pretentious, IMO, but that store was AWESOME.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sad thing is that the Sephora employess know me. And I usually go to the 5th Ave NY store.


 That's my Sephora too. And the one on 57th and Lex.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the only think i don't really like about our JCP Sephora is they NEVER offer any samples... and i always feel bad asking since they don't ever offer.  We have a full size Sephora at another mall and they are always so willing to try things out and give samples.


 Complete opposite for me! Even if I'm not buying anything, the Sephora inside JCP girls always offer to make me samples, even when I'm done with my purchase or not looking at anything in particular. I've never once been offered that by regular Sephora employees...weird how it's not consistent.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's my Sephora too. And the one on 57th and Lex.


 I used to go to that one a lot.  I was mayor of the Union Square location on 4sq at one time, lol.  I miss NYC...sometimes.


----------



## libedon (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The girls (and guys) at the Sephora store here in KC know me by now. Actually, there is one employee in particular who always calls out to me when I'm in there because he did my makeup once and he's awesome. I've found that the Sephora store employees here are better than the Sephora in JCP. Although, I haven't been in the JCP Sephora in a while, so it may have changed.
> 
> I often get treated like crap at Ulta which is probably why I don't like to go there very often.


 I have like ten minute conversations with the employees at my local Sephora at this point. They're amazing. I've also been treated like junk at all 3 of the Ulta stores I've been to in three different states - I will only go in there for a ridiculous sale at this point. 

Back on topic, I am freaking dying for some sort of spoiler video situation. I mean I know they have a whole new office and all of that magic but SHOW ME MY STUUFFFFFFF


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Back on topic, I am freaking dying for some sort of spoiler video situation. I mean I know they have a whole new office and all of that magic but SHOW ME MY STUUFFFFFFF


 I feel you. I'm on a no-buy but keeping my BB so I want some really awesome stuff.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 3, 2013)

Yay! My page has flipped over to January shipping information!  It's not a link, so I guess it hasn't shipped, but... it's coming soon, I hope!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 3, 2013)

Omg I think I must be the opposite of the rest of you. If employees leave me alone I don't even consider it rude, but more that they are respecting my wishes lol. To me "rude" employees are ones that actually talk down to you, or give you dirty looks etc. But I worked in customer service for a long time so I know how exhausting constantly greeting everyone is when someone is forcing you to do it.


----------



## brio444 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's my Sephora too. And the one on 57th and Lex.


 That one's mine!  Used to be the one at 150ish B'way, but I changed jobs, so changed Sephoras. Haha.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That one's mine!  Used to be the one at 150ish B'way, but I changed jobs, so changed Sephoras. Haha.


 I love the Lexington location. It's big but not overwhelming. Plus it's not touristy like 5th ave!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jan 3, 2013)

What about Urban Decay's Half Baked as a dupe for Mary Lou-Manizer? I have it in my UD Naked 2 palette, and it seems similar. (I don't have the Lou-Manizer to compare with anymore, though.)


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to go to that one a lot.  I was mayor of the Union Square location on 4sq at one time, lol.  I miss NYC...sometimes.


 That is seriously hilarious Ms Mayor of Makeup!


----------



## zorabell (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about Urban Decay's Half Baked as a dupe for Mary Lou-Manizer? I have it in my UD Naked 2 palette, and it seems similar. (I don't have the Lou-Manizer to compare with anymore, though.)


I will have to find my palette with half baked and compare, I seem to have miss placed lots of makeup during the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about Urban Decay's Half Baked as a dupe for Mary Lou-Manizer? I have it in my UD Naked 2 palette, and it seems similar. (I don't have the Lou-Manizer to compare with anymore, though.)


 Noooo! They are nowhere close to being dupes.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is seriously hilarious Ms Mayor of Makeup!


 Yup. It didn't last long though.  I am the mayor of the Sephora by my house and all of the cast members are very helpful there!  In NYC I would be ignored at Sephora all the time smh.  The Ulta in Queens was very helpful though but I didn't feel like travelling there all the way from the Bronx though


----------



## sarahmatz (Jan 3, 2013)

Birchbox just posted on their Facebook page that as soon as they get 200 comments about new years resolutions on the post, they will unlock the preview video!!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 3, 2013)

> Noooo! They are nowhere close to being dupes.


 Yes very different shades, but very pretty worn together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Scooby is right no where near being close. Shimmer wise yes, color wise no.


 However, ML is closest to Sin from UD Naked...Sin is more on the pink side, but close.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 3, 2013)

Spoiler video is about to be released.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Spoiler video is about to be released.


YAY! Where will I be able to find it and do you know about when?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/39594152906/birchbox-january-2013-sneak-peek-we-can-hardly


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 3, 2013)

It's pretty much a guarantee that I'm getting that moisturizer since I always get the oil-free moisturizers haha.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/39594152906/birchbox-january-2013-sneak-peek-we-can-hardly


 I'm optimistic about this month's boxes, for once, lol


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee that I'm getting that moisturizer since I always get the oil-free moisturizers haha.


Haha me too!


----------



## lauravee (Jan 3, 2013)

I want the polish! I always want the polish. Is it me or are they getting more natural with these videos? Either i've gotten used to their tone of voice or they are finally relaxing a bit with the camera  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classybroad (Jan 3, 2013)

Just saw the video

hoping I don't get the mascara since I got the model co one in Nov. Also I am kinda stocked up on nail polish. I wouldn't mind the remover pads though, anyone try them??


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol I still think their videos are so awkward, especially the beginning part that has their "outtakes"...seems so forced!



> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the polish! I always want the polish. Is it me or are they getting more natural with these videos? Either i've gotten used to their tone of voice or they are finally relaxing a bit with the camera  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## libedon (Jan 3, 2013)

I feel like at least two of the featured products (caudalie, aerie) were in previous boxes, or am I mistaken?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the polish! I always want the polish. Is it me or are they getting more natural with these videos? Either i've gotten used to their tone of voice or they are finally relaxing a bit with the camera  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha! I was just thinking about how unintentionally funny I find these videos.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like at least two of the featured products (caudalie, aerie) were in previous boxes, or am I mistaken?


 I thought aerie was from last month and caudalie was from the gossip girl box (I loved their hand cream from that box, btw)


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 3, 2013)

I've gotten the Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ©me ConcentrÃ¨ too


----------



## libedon (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought aerie was from last month and caudalie was from the gossip girl box (I loved their hand cream from that box, btw)


 ah maybe the caudalie was the gossip girl or the goop box? I remember my mom got it and loved it. Or maybe it's another caudalie product that's packaged the same way. Either way I'd love it, it works like a charm.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 3, 2013)

The Caudalie product from the Gossip Girl box was a hand cream, unless they sent out a few different products!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 3, 2013)

Would love to try the Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ©me For those of you who got it in a previous box what was your profile like if it's not too much to ask please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Would love to try the Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ©me
> 
> For those of you who got it in a previous box what was your profile like if it's not too much to ask please!


You really really don't. It's literally two foil packets worth less than $2. Which is fine, except that's the place one of your "deluxe" samples. :

You can try asking the company directly if they're possibly send you samples. You'll probably have to pay for shipping, but they'll probably send you more than 2 foil packets at least.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2013)

i'd love to get the mattifying moisturizer. i've been making a point this year to start using moisturizer. i've been patiently waiting for them to send me something mattifying since i have oily skin down for my account, but out of the 2 or 3 times they've sent out products like that i haven't gotten any.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 3, 2013)

> You really really don't. It's literally two foil packets worth less than $2. Which is fine, except that's the place one of your "deluxe" samples. : You can try asking the company directly if they're possibly send you samples. You'll probably have to pay for shipping, but they'll probably send you more than 2 foil packets at least.


 I don't think it'll be that way this time, because the samples they send out are the ones they show in the video, this time being a little tube.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I would be happy with anything/everything in the video!  Yea for the January boxes!


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hoping I don't get the mascara since I got the model co one in Nov. Also I am kinda stocked up on nail polish. I wouldn't mind the remover pads though, anyone try them??
> I actually think I got the remover from Birchbox before, and I was using them while out one day because my nails were chipping....anyways, I do think you need one for each hand. I only had one mitt on me, and only got 75% of my polish off. so that was disappointing.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'd love to get the mattifying moisturizer. i've been making a point this year to start using moisturizer. i've been patiently waiting for them to send me something mattifying since i have oily skin down for my account, but out of the 2 or 3 times they've sent out products like that i haven't gotten any.


 I would like to try that as well as the Caudalie product.  Hoping not to receive the mascara, I have a mascara overload right now.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee that I'm getting that moisturizer since I always get the oil-free moisturizers haha.


 Same here. Honestly, the best looking thing in that video was the yogurt and banana. But I'm glad Caudalie is being sampled this month. That means I can order the Caudalie Beauty Elixr and get free shipping.


----------



## AMaas (Jan 3, 2013)

Found a couple of Pixi shades that might work. 

http://www.pixibeauty.com/pixiglow/catching-shadows-crayon - I did a comparison on my hand (bad camera so didn't share pic), and this pencil is more opaque than Mary-Lou so the color comes off a little darker, but it's the same gold shade.  Plus, this stuff is long-lasting so it would be great on the eye.   

And I don't have this product myself, but I wonder if it might be close as well?  It says cream-gold glimmer. 

http://www.pixibeauty.com/pixiglow/fairy-dust


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 3, 2013)

Blah! The only thing I would be interested in would be the mascara. Everything else would go up for trade or given away. But those are just a few things that could be in a box. I usually get good boxes so no worries!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 3, 2013)

I love the sizes! Looks like mini tubes.. definitely see two or three items that look interesting. Yet, there's so many variations, I hope to get at least one of the featured items in either of my boxes!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 3, 2013)

I love all of the products mentioned in the video.

I got the aerie shimmer last month i thought it smelled nice i didnt like that it wasnt a spray bottle though. I really dont want to get the mascara because i recived the lash stash kit from sephora for christmas. it has about 9 differnt mascaras im good for now on that end lol.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found a couple of Pixi shades that might work.
> 
> ...


 I love Pixi products!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 3, 2013)

I saw several things I would be interested in trying.


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 3, 2013)

The sneak-peak products look promising!  I am excited to see what I get...I wish I could stop myself from peaking this month but...yeah, thats not gonna happen..

Another idea for a more golden toned shimmer shadow is MAC Naked Lunch (love the name too)...its my favorite go to for a not-a-lot-a makeup look but really brightens the eye area.


----------



## artemis76 (Jan 3, 2013)

I've gotten Caudalie products twice so far - the hand cream in the Gossip Girl box (that finally ran out last month boo!) and a serum in the Goop box. I've liked both of them so I'd welcome this as well!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Would love to try the Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ©me
> 
> For those of you who got it in a previous box what was your profile like if it's not too much to ask please!


 I have the full sized one and absoutely love it! its my favorite moisturizer to use under my makeup. lightweight and nearly no smell.


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 3, 2013)

I would like to try any of the products in this months video, except the mascara.  I love mascara, but my lashes are almost too long as it is so I stay away from ones that add length. 

I saw a Stila brush set under the "new" items in the Birchbox shop.  If anyone is thinking of purchasing this set, I highly recommend it.  I purchased a similar Stila brush set a couple of years ago, and I'm really happy it.  I have a other brushes by MAC and Sephora, but the Stila brushes I use almost daily.  The handles are a medium length, which I find is easier to use than longer handled brushes. They are good quality.  I wash mine about once a week, and they have held up well and dont shed.


----------



## Melsy17 (Jan 3, 2013)

> I have the full sized one and absoutely love it! its my favorite moisturizer to use under my makeup. lightweight and nearly no smell.


 I got the embryolisse sample a couple boxes ago and loved it. Bought the full size as soon as it was available.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the topic of Sephora employees - the ones inside my jc penney are the best. On two separate visits two different employees recognized me just from coming in there once and talking to them for advice. I wish they carried more products so I could go only to that store!


 Really?! The ones at mine are completely clueless. I'm sure a lot of us feel this way, but.... I swear I must know 1000% more than them about the products. I remember walking in and asking if they had a certain product, I think it was something by Lavanila, and they said they had never heard of that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it'll be that way this time, because the samples they send out are the ones they show in the video, this time being a little tube.


 The tube is the full-sized item, worth like $18 (? $16) dollars. They pretty frequently show the full sized item rather than the sample size. I'm pretty sure they did for the MLM in the spoiler vid a couple months back


----------



## gemstone (Jan 3, 2013)

> The tube is the full-sized item, worth like $18 (? $16) dollars. They pretty frequently show the full sized item rather than the sample size. I'm pretty sure they did for the MLM in the spoiler vid a couple months back


 yes but they don't dialysis a smaller version of a proficiency to a big container, posing as the sample . usually only the full size is featured in the video, and not paired with another size.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 3, 2013)

Im excited for everything but i hope i actually get one of those products in my box


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes but they don't dialysis a smaller version of a proficiency to a big container, posing as the sample . usually only the full size is featured in the video, and not paired with another size.


 That first sentence does not make any sense to me. o_0

Edit: HOLY SHIT. Has anyone seen the price tag of the My Mattifying Moisturizer? $85!!!! Hahahahaha, nope!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes but they don't dialysis a smaller version of a proficiency to a big container, posing as the sample . usually only the full size is featured in the video, and not paired with another size.


 


> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The tube is the full-sized item, worth like $18 (? $16) dollars. They pretty frequently show the full sized item rather than the sample size. I'm pretty sure they did for the MLM in the spoiler vid a couple months back


 I think gemstone meant to say (correct me if I'm wrong) that if a smaller version (sample size) of a full sized product is shown in the video, the small size is the one that should be in the boxes. (like the aerie perfume was shown with a sample and so was the lashem mascara) The Embryolisse shown in the video was of a full sized tube and a mini tube housed in a little cardboard box. I think this time around the BB boxes will get a little tube of the Embryolisse instead of the two foil packets. Sometimes BB will show the sample size along with the full size  and sometimes they'll just show the full size product. I think in the case of showing the full size product they either are 1) going to put full sizes in the boxes or 2) a sample size of the product was not available when they filmed the sneak peek video since those videos seemed to be filmed over a month in advance. 

Edit: forgot about spoilers....


----------



## ahkae (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if they still send out anniversary codes for 3v34y 3,6,etc months? I passed my 12th month in December and my 15th month should be March. I really want the Clarisonic Mia but it looks like they took the brand off the the site but the Mia is still for sale.


----------



## zorabell (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they still send out anniversary codes for 3v34y 3,6,etc months? I passed my 12th month in December and my 15th month should be March. I really want the Clarisonic Mia but it looks like they took the brand off the the site but the Mia is still for sale.


I just ordered my Mia last month and I just check and they still have Clarisonic listed as one of the brands http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/clarisonic

I am wondering about the anniversary codes too, I just got my 9 month code and I only order from BB about every 3 months so I like using my anniversary codes.


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 4, 2013)

They stop sending anniversary codes after 9 months.  At 12 months you get the option to upgrade to yearly for extra birchbox points.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 4, 2013)

> That first sentence does not make any sense to me. o_0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hahahahaha not editing it because it is such a bizarre autocorrect (and tinkerbll695 explained it so eloquently)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 4, 2013)

They stop sending out percentages off after a year??  I was counting on being good and saving up my points for a few months (like 6 more) and cashing them in when i get another 20% off down the road.  If I've already been with them for a year, you're saying this won't happen anymore?  Now my big plans are foiled!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They stop sending out percentages off after a year??  I was counting on being good and saving up my points for a few months (like 6 more) and cashing them in when i get another 20% off down the road.  If I've already been with them for a year, you're saying this won't happen anymore?  Now my big plans are foiled!


 I've had it happen where I've used my anniversary code and a better public code has come out, so I wouldn't worry too much, just take advantage of those.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They stop sending out percentages off after a year??  I was counting on being good and saving up my points for a few months (like 6 more) and cashing them in when i get another 20% off down the road.  If I've already been with them for a year, you're saying this won't happen anymore?  Now my big plans are foiled!


 Here's an interesting question then: What's the benefit of not "resetting" your account? If you skip for one month, technically your account is back to one month...do you get the 20% off codes again (has anyone tried this)? Or is there a 2-year anniversary gift for BB too that's worth sticking around for?


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 4, 2013)

> Here's an interesting question then: What's the benefit of not "resetting" your account? If you skip for one month, technically your account is back to one month...do you get the 20% off codes again (has anyone tried this)? Or is there a 2-year anniversary gift for BB too that's worth sticking around for?


 I recently got the key chain as a 2 year anniversary gift. I didn't get a 1 year gift.


----------



## brio444 (Jan 4, 2013)

I actually opened a second account that coincided with my first (so the 3 month coupon came at 12 month + 3 months on the original account) and was weirdly able to use the codes on both accounts at the same time.  But once I closed the second account, I haven't been able to get the codes to work, even at the right times.


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's an interesting question then: What's the benefit of not "resetting" your account? If you skip for one month, technically your account is back to one month...do you get the 20% off codes again (has anyone tried this)? Or is there a 2-year anniversary gift for BB too that's worth sticking around for?


I was thinking of doing this but I wasn't sure if it would work.  I emailed birchbox about not getting any anniversary codes after a year and they gave the stock "We are working on it, thanks for your feedback" answer.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Is anyone else a BB Affiliate? I had around $60 in my YTD account, and I know they don't actually pay you until you reach $100, but now my account says $0 because it's 2013. Grrr. I emailed the melissa person a few times and she hasn't replied. Does anyone have any personal experience to share?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bought the 4 cracker set and the rings were too small and they all had lip enhancers in them


so funny everyone said the rings were too small.  My hands aren't that tiny (I dunno maybe they are--I wear a 6 ring size) and the ring didn't fit on any of my fingers....I guess if anyone wants to trade...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had it happen where I've used my anniversary code and a better public code has come out, so I wouldn't worry too much, just take advantage of those.


 you're probably right.  i won't start fretting just yet.  i'll just have to keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> so funny everyone said the rings were too small.  My hands aren't that tiny (I dunno maybe they are--I wear a 6 ring size) and the ring didn't fit on any of my fingers....I guess if anyone wants to trade...


I literally threw mine away, because it was such a POS. I couldn't imagine a hobo wanting it. And I like silly costume jewelry. *shrug*


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 4, 2013)

Crackers are _supposed _to be filled with junk.  I think the Jouer ones were just an upgrade to normal crackers by virtue of being girly.  They aren't really a big thing in the US, so I'm not surprised people are disappointed.  You are supposed to set the table with them, and pull them with your dinner neighbors.   The rings are probably meant to like sit on your pinkie through the meal before being forgotten, like the paper crowns.  I really miss Christmases in the UK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bambam (Jan 4, 2013)

A little bit off topic, but how does the Birchbox feedback/reviews for points work now? I submitted reviews for all my box items quite awhile ago and haven't received points.....am I missing something?


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little bit off topic, but how does the Birchbox feedback/reviews for points work now? I submitted reviews for all my box items quite awhile ago and haven't received points.....am I missing something?


After submitting a review you should get a page that says something like "Thanks for your feedback! Here's 10 points!" the points are added right away. You can check what review items got points under "Points History"


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You really really don't. It's literally two foil packets worth less than $2. Which is fine, except that's the place one of your "deluxe" samples. :
> ...


 I am wondering about the emryolisse sample though, because all the other products they showed had great sized samples, including the mascara/fragrance/skin care etc.  There was a sample size box by the cream, so that is what I assumed it would be as well.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope I get the Caudalie sample. I love their products.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else used the Mary Lou as an eye shadow? I've been wearing it the last couple days and I absolutely love it. I am wondering if there is an eye shadow out there that is a close dupe of this color? If I can't find one, then I think I know what I'll be using my BB points for even tho that would be a mega splurge for me for just one eye color. A full size Mary Lou would last me forever if I use it as just an eye shadow tho haha


You might try Maybelline Color Tattoo Metal in 70 Barely Branded.  I just bought it the other day, and I like the color - more glittery than I expected, though.  I swatched it next to Mary Lou-manizer this morning, and they look about the same.  I paid $7.99, I think, for the Maybelline at Walgreens.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I still think their videos are so awkward, especially the beginning part that has their "outtakes"...seems so forced!


 It's their OhMyGawd valley-esque voices.


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 4, 2013)

i'm hoping i don't get the mascara because i've gotten mascara like every month they have it as an option and i'm up to my ears in it now!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm hoping i don't get the mascara because i've gotten mascara like every month they have it as an option and i'm up to my ears in it now!


 Agreed! After getting a sample bag from Sephora and UD which both had a mascara sample AND getting the ModelCo mascara, I'm all good in that department.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! After getting a sample bag from Sephora and UD which both had a mascara sample AND getting the ModelCo mascara, I'm all good in that department.


 I got the ModelCo mascara in my Dec BB, Benefit mascara in the Ipsy Nov bag, the Lancome Hypnose in the Sephora It Kit, and I made a year-end order thru Urban Decay that will include THREE of the Curling Mascara (one in the Mystery Bag, one in the Ipsy GWP, and one as an "extra" sample for their inventory/shipping being shut down for the holiday).  I'm good on mascara for more than a year! No more!!! lol


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's their OhMyGawd valley-esque voices.


Yes. And why did we need to meet her husband? That was a little weird. I'm excited about the samples this month, though.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. And why did we need to meet her husband? That was a little weird. I'm excited about the samples this month, though.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree the samples this month seem really fun!

Btw, I know you are an Algenist fan like I am. New Beauty Test Tube (the QVC version) has a half size eye balm (.23oz) in this quarters tube. It's a great deal if you like some of the other products that they are sending in the tube. 

Here's the link in case you're interested.

http://www.qvc.com/New-Beauty-9-Piece-Test-Tube-with-Magazine-Search-Results.product.A227039.html?sc=A227039-SRCH&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-3-_-A227039&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/39/a227039.001?$uslarge$

Wow. That's a massively large link. Sorry.

Anyway, I get the regular NBTT every quarter. May get the QVC one as well.


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 4, 2013)

Off topic for those nail polish addicts zoya is doing a try 3 for free polished but have to pay $10 for shipping so it's basically 3 for $10 code zoya2013!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 4, 2013)

> Â Crackers areÂ _supposedÂ _to be filled with junk. Â I think the Jouer ones were just an upgrade to normal crackers by virtue of being girly. Â They aren't really a big thing in the US, so I'm not surprised people are disappointed. Â You are supposed to set the table with them, and pull them with your dinner neighbors. Â  The rings are probably meant to like sit on your pinkie through the meal before being forgotten, like the paper crowns. Â I really miss Christmases in the UK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I thought the same thing! crackers are always more money than the items inside are "worth" ! they are just supposed to be a novelty item . I definitely thought the jouer ones were a major upgrade from the usual paper hat/joke/plastic toy versions.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the ModelCo mascara in my Dec BB, Benefit mascara in the Ipsy Nov bag, the Lancome Hypnose in the Sephora It Kit, and I made a year-end order thru Urban Decay that will include THREE of the Curling Mascara (one in the Mystery Bag, one in the Ipsy GWP, and one as an "extra" sample for their inventory/shipping being shut down for the holiday).  I'm good on mascara for more than a year! No more!!! lol


 Minus the Ipsy, I have the same stuff too! I ended up with 3 curling mascaras from the mystery bag, the inventory thing too, and my sister threw one in as a stocking stuffer.

I do not have enough eyelashes for all these mascaras!


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Minus the Ipsy, I have the same stuff too! I ended up with 3 curling mascaras from the mystery bag, the inventory thing too, and my sister threw one in as a stocking stuffer.
> 
> I do not have enough eyelashes for all these mascaras!


I didn't get all of mine in the same way but I have about 8 floating around at the moment haha. Luckily all but one are sample sizes.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahahahaha not editing it because it is such a bizarre autocorrect (and tinkerbll695 explained it so eloquently)


 I thought that may have been what happened, but for a while I honestly questioned whether or not I knew the definition of certain words. I questioned my own sanity for a bit, ahahah.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. And why did we need to meet her husband? That was a little weird. I'm excited about the samples this month, though.


 Yeah, WTH was he doing there in the first place? Doesn't he have his own thing to do? lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, WTH was he doing there in the first place? Doesn't he have his own thing to do? lol


 it says that he is a producer


----------



## diana16 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, WTH was he doing there in the first place? Doesn't he have his own thing to do? lol


i thought it was unnecessary too! Like I want to see spoilers not your husband! lol


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm hoping i don't get the mascara because i've gotten mascara like every month they have it as an option and i'm up to my ears in it now!


 I'm the opposite, I love getting mascara! Even with all the samples I've gotten recently, at any one time I am wearing up to 4 different mascaras all together so I use them up like crazy!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish that I had a mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have yet to receive one since I've became a member of BB and I've been subbing since Jan 2012.  I got that lame eyebrow gel in the ipsy bag.  I'm crossing my fingers for one this month or I'm cashing in my points and getting the model co one my damn self.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i thought it was unnecessary too! Like I want to see spoilers not your husband! lol





> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it says that he is a producer


 It was very awkward. He made me uncomfortable.




 Hahahahaha!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, WTH was he doing there in the first place? Doesn't he have his own thing to do? lol


 Well I think the point was to show that he has a "behind the scenes role" in the spoiler videos being created since he was labeled as "producer."


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would agree in and of itself BB is ever rarely worth $10 the way, for example, ipsy is. based on the rantings of half our members, it seemed to be at one point but not anymore.
> 
> However, the appeal of BB is much more its point system and frequent, unrestricted discounts on high extend cosmetics that you usually don't see from sephora or ulta. Also came in with the assumption that the box would be the highlight, but you gotta go in with the mindset at least you get points out of it or you'll be disappointed


 I have to 100% disagree. I have calculated the actual value of my boxes every month, and they are consistently between $20-$40 worth of stuff, every single month, for 24 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I pretty much figured out the profile tricks to max out the best samples more than a year ago, and get pretty much the best boxes, and never duplicates on my two accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Jan 5, 2013)

I have posted several reviews that haven't shown up yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 5, 2013)

i don't know why i bother watching the "spoiler" video each month. i never get anything that's featured in my box and it only increases my box envy.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I found this to be VERY true today at Macy's!  Usually I'm dressed and presentable...but today we were bumming around but I needed to get into the mall for something, so I got my new iPhone case (lol) and stopped in Macy's to see if there was anything I wanted to use my $500 GC I got for Christmas from my hubs.  Now...USUALLY I get pretty great service in Macy's.  Not as super as Neiman's or Nordies, but quality service...at least a greeting.  But today, while wearing some grubby capri pants, grubby teeshirt and my Chucks, none of them even tried to help me.  Not one single bored Coach counter clerk or chick at the makeup counters (they weren't busy at all today, most were just standing around chewing their tongue) even looked my way.  So...huh...okay, Macy's.  I WAS looking to buy some stuff, but now I'll just use up my GC and just won't be back if that's how you're gonna be!
> ...


 Yay Super Expensive Bay Area, I can't find a single 3br apartment under 5k/month. grrumph

anyyyway 

I have the exact opposite, yet still wrong interaction with sales associates. I have no income myself to speak of, and spend my meager budget (that's supposed to be for food, but I skimp there too) from my parents very very cautiously, always making sure I get a really great deal, but I have some branded designer bags from I have gotten from my boyfriend, and in every department store, every single sales associate thinks I want to but their absurdly expensive whatever the heck they are hawking. No thanks! I just go to those stores to get inspiration so I know what I want to look for on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

people are so stupid when it comes to making judgements like that.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jan 5, 2013)

Alright I need your help everyone! I am taking the plunge finally and spending my BB points!!! I have a few questions:

Can you stack your 20% anniv code with any other discounts or promotions other than the +2 packs? it kind of looks like it's just 1 code per order. 

Since i'll be using points will my 70 worth of stuff for free qualify for free shipping anyways? (not sure if the free for 50+ is before or after points come off)

I don't have my anniversary code yet, but i'm planning now so i know what i'm getting and won't have to agonize over it. I thought I'd wait until my 1 year and then FINALLY buy the Algenist that I loved in my first box in May, but I think Id rather have a bunch of smaller stuff for free than 1 awesome thing for cheap, lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 5, 2013)

Nope, one promo code per order.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. And why did we need to meet her husband? That was a little weird. I'm excited about the samples this month, though.





> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, WTH was he doing there in the first place? Doesn't he have his own thing to do? lol





> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i thought it was unnecessary too! Like I want to see spoilers not your husband! lol





> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was very awkward. He made me uncomfortable.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I think the point was to show that he has a "behind the scenes role" in the spoiler videos being created since he was labeled as "producer."


 
HAAHAHHA, You guys, he WORKS with Birchbox, he is a film/commercial/new media producer. hahahahahah, not just a random hubby.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAAHAHHA, You guys, he WORKS with Birchbox, he is a film/commercial/new media producer. hahahahahah, not just a random hubby.


 That's essentially what I was saying in my comment you quoted.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't know why i bother watching the "spoiler" video each month. i never get anything that's featured in my box and it only increases my box envy.


 LOL..so true!!!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 5, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how well do you think they pay? I was perusing their careers section and they have some interesting positions open.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity, how well do you think they pay? I was perusing their careers section and they have some interesting positions open.


I applied for the operations associate.  Not sure what there salary range may be. But the employee perks are great! Especially the free Health Care.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you! You're right, that is a good deal. I'm on a new spending freeze, though, and I have two deluxe moisturizer samples from them under my sink, waiting for me to need them. I think at the rate I am going through the serum, I'll always have at least one backup of moisturizer.

Back OT, I still think that the husband portion of the video was awkward, even if he works there. I don't mean to be mean, but she really makes me cringe when she is on camera. I don't know why.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 5, 2013)

Could have been worse, they could have had him gush about how he loves leftover men's cologne samples.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's essentially what I was saying in my comment you quoted.


 whoops, I knew there was one I didn't need to grab. I wish the multi quote clipped as you went rather than all at once.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i thought it was unnecessary too! Like I want to see spoilers not your husband! lol


 HAHAHAHA so true! Okay, we get it, you really do have a hubby.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I'm the only person that really enjoyed seeing her hubby involved in her business. I'm in a family business &amp; it's all about supporting one another. We're as close as a family can get &amp; we have each others back like no other.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 5, 2013)

> I think I'm the only person that really enjoyed seeing her hubby involved in her business. I'm in a family business &amp; it's all about supporting one another. We're as close as a family can get &amp; we have each others back like no other.


 That's cool! I didn't mind seeing the hubby in the vid..he works there and was featured for a few seconds, no big deal. Now...I don't remember filling out all my December reviews..oops. Better finish those up and get my points!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's cool! I didn't mind seeing the hubby in the vid..he works there and was featured for a few seconds, no big deal.
> 
> Now...I don't remember filling out all my December reviews..oops. Better finish those up and get my points!


 Go get them points, girl! They're worth $$$!

I thought seeing the hubby was cute, just thought the placement was awkward. And good lord that man has some WHITE teeth!


----------



## CarmenVF (Jan 5, 2013)

On the plus side, BB sent me a 25% off code as a thank you for subscribing for 12 months. I won't quibble about the fact that I reached that milestone three months ago. The bigger problem is that they sent the code over the holiday and I was out of the country until today and the code expired yesterday. Do you think if I call and plead my case, they'll figure out a way to let me apply it?


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 5, 2013)

blahhh i dont want any of that! I kinda wish i was signed up for ipsy instead this month..their box looks awesome!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> blahhh i dont want any of that! I kinda wish i was signed up for ipsy instead this month..their box looks awesome!


 I think you can still sign up to get this month's box...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 5, 2013)

> Could have been worse, they could have had him gush about how he loves leftover men's cologne samples.


 I about fell over laughimg when I read that. ^ They'll probably do that next month.


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The girls (and guys) at the Sephora store here in KC know me by now. Actually, there is one employee in particular who always calls out to me when I'm in there because he did my makeup once and he's awesome. I've found that the Sephora store employees here are better than the Sephora in JCP. Although, I haven't been in the JCP Sephora in a while, so it may have changed.
> 
> I often get treated like crap at Ulta which is probably why I don't like to go there very often.


 I go to the Sephora in KC every time I get a chance, I've always had good service there, even though half the time I look like a bum...lol  The only thing we have close to my area is Ulta and Macy's, (I live in SEKS and have to go to Joplin to shop) and while I love their selection at Ulta, they never make any effort to help me.  Ever.  I spent probably 30 minutes the last time I was in Ulta looking for a specific hair product and never did get help.  True, I'm not all glam-y or whatever, but I am just as willing to spend $ on the things I love and am happy with as I am to buy the cheap stuff.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 6, 2013)

> On the plus side, BB sent me a 25% off code as a thank you for subscribing for 12 months. I won't quibble about the fact that I reached that milestone three months ago. The bigger problem is that they sent the code over the holiday and I was out of the country until today and the code expired yesterday. Do you think if I call and plead my case, they'll figure out a way to let me apply it?


 Yes, call them &amp; they'll apply your discount manually. So excited for u 25% off is awesome!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you! You're right, that is a good deal. I'm on a new spending freeze, though, and I have two deluxe moisturizer samples from them under my sink, waiting for me to need them. I think at the rate I am going through the serum, I'll always have at least one backup of moisturizer.
> ...


 Maybe it's because she/they get overly bubbly and inappropriately giddy about the most mundane things?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am skipping the Algenist tube as well. Same here, I've been going through the serum quickly but not using up the creams as fast.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could have been worse, they could have had him gush about how he loves leftover men's cologne samples.


 That is hilarious!!!!! Did anyone notice if he was wearing a skinny knit tie?


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 6, 2013)

There'll be a new spoiler soon, BB just posted on Facebook:

It's that time againâ€”January Birchbox spoilers! Here's today's clue: What tri-colored product is taking our hair from totally damaged to smooth and soft in just one application?

Take a guess in the comments below. When we hear from 100 people, we'll reveal the product, which some of our subscribers will receive this month!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 6, 2013)

spoiler!!

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/39872870728/a-mesmerizing-tri-colored-hair-oil-that-mends-stressed?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_010613_ojonjanuaryspoiler

thats what some of us with be getting!! its PRETTINESS


----------



## diana16 (Jan 6, 2013)

I really really hope I get it !


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 6, 2013)

i kind of hope i dont get it because I recived something very similar for christmas. I seem to keep running into that problem for this month based on the spoilers given so far.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 6, 2013)

I got it as a 100 pt perk from Sephora, must say, I am a huge Ojon fan. 

I have a ton of bumble and bumble to get through, but I will definitely be incorporating more ojon into my routine.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> spoiler!!
> 
> ...


 Damn. I probably won't be getting it since I have my hair listed as fine and oily (which it is, but I use Argan Oil for the ends since previous bleaching left my hair in HORRIBLE condition). I've wanted to try this for a long time, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh, I've been wanting to try this so bad! Here's hoping I get it in my box! (Fingers crossed)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 6, 2013)

I have frizzy hair, which is listed in my profile... come to mama!!!

Well, if I had any faith that my profile meant anything.  Still, sounds amazing!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone have a tracking number yet? My account has updated to January shipping info but no tracking number yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone have a tracking number yet? My account has updated to January shipping info but no tracking number yet.


 Same here. It's been like that for a few days.


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 6, 2013)

I love my Orofluido and doubt I would change.  I know a lot of people love Ojon though.  I used another Ojon oil before BIrchbox introduced me to Orofluido and I liked the Ojon, but I love, love. love Orofluido. 

The thing about the Orofluido is that I have seriously crazy-lady hair.  It's part straight, part curly, and sticks up and out all over the place.  If there is even a hint of humidity in the air or precipitation in the forecast, my hair is even worse.  Orofluido is the ONLY product I have ever tried that tames my hot mess of hair.  I can honestly say that I now have pretty, sexy hair.  People actually compliment me on it all the time now.   But I have freinds who have tried the Orofluido and hate it and love Ojon, so I guess its an individual thing.

What I'm really hoping for is the Embriosse cream that was in the video.  I'm also hoping they will sample one of the Elizabeth Arden products that are on the website.  I purchase EA at my local TJ Maxx, but would love a sample of one of their newer products.  I'm always delighted with anything related to skin care, so chances are I will be happy when I get my boxes!


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 6, 2013)

I wonder when the Birchboxes will start to ship this month?  A lot of the boxes had been shipping early the past few months.  I have 2 subs, and I'm hoping at least one will ship before the 10th for a change.


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i kind of hope i dont get it because I recived something very similar for christmas. I seem to keep running into that problem for this month based on the spoilers given so far.


 Some problem - lucky you!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 6, 2013)

I finally got invited for my first birchbox! Whew took 5 weeks! Super excited to get this month's box!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 6, 2013)

I just resubscribed yesterday. Anyone know if I will get the January box or will it be February?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just resubscribed yesterday. Anyone know if I will get the January box or will it be February?


 Probably January but it would be shipped later than everyone else's...


----------



## gemstone (Jan 6, 2013)

> Damn. I probably won't be getting it since I have my hair listed as fine and oily (which it is, but I use Argan Oil for the ends since previous bleaching left my hair in HORRIBLE condition). I've wanted to try this for a long time, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 if I get it, I will be looking to trade it as I JUST bought the full sized orofluido, and definitely don't need to fall in love with another hair oil any time soon!


----------



## brio444 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm sure I will get that.  I don't use silicone products in my hair and dimethicone is the first listed ingredient.  It will join my trade pile of silicone disguised as hair oil.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 6, 2013)

This is going to sound really stupid and i should probably know this but can silicone cause color treated hair to fade out quicker?


----------



## CarmenVF (Jan 6, 2013)

​


> Yes, call them &amp; they'll apply your discount manually. So excited for u 25% off is awesome!!


 Thanks! I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2013)

i forgot that i emailed birchbox on new years eve about how the join110annual code didnt work. someone emailed me back saying that if i upgrade they'll honor that promo code. i want to do it since extra points is nice but i don't want to see that charge all at once. hah. also, i've waited a week since the promo ended...sooo maybe they won't honor it on account of me being incredibly slow and indecisive. 

i guess it shows that their customer service is great though?


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably January but it would be shipped later than everyone else's...


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can live with a later delivery.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 6, 2013)

> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can live with a later delivery.


 You're welcome. I resubbed in the middle of November and I got my box by the end of the month. If you add the sub to your cart it should show the estimated shipping date for your box.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't get all the hype around silicones. Would love to hear some of the benefits others experience from cutting them out.

I have no texture to my hair, so I like the smoothness silicone products give me. Makes my blonde super shiney and I clarify wash once every 10 days or so I don't really get "build up"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get all the hype around silicones. Would love to hear some of the benefits others experience from cutting them out.
> 
> I have no texture to my hair, so I like the smoothness silicone products give me. Makes my blonde super shiney and I clarify wash once every 10 days or so I don't really get "build up"


 I use silicones occasionally, but try to avoid them most of the time (don't really buy them, but I'll try a sample I get in a sub, for example). For me, it's because it coats the hair, so treatments and oils don't penetrate the hair and become a waste (so all those "argan oil" treatments that are full of cones might as well just be a silicone serum...will leave your hair smooth and shiny, but aren't actually nourishing anything), and yes, silicones cause major buildup, my hair starts to get dull and heavy feeling...and I personally prefer not to have to remember to use a harsh clarifying shampoo to remedy the problem, when for me, it is easier just to use other things most of the time. I generally try to avoid sulfates, as well, and they're just about necessary to really wash out silicones.

It's just a personal preference.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use silicones occasionally, but try to avoid them most of the time (don't really buy them, but I'll try a sample I get in a sub, for example). For me, it's because it coats the hair, so treatments and oils don't penetrate the hair and become a waste (so all those "argan oil" treatments that are full of cones might as well just be a silicone serum...will leave your hair smooth and shiny, but aren't actually nourishing anything), and yes, silicones cause major buildup, my hair starts to get dull and heavy feeling...and I personally prefer not to have to remember to use a harsh clarifying shampoo to remedy the problem, when for me, it is easier just to use other things most of the time. I generally try to avoid sulfates, as well, and they're just about necessary to really wash out silicones.
> ...


 Ah, yes, I use the clarifying shampoo to get off mostly styling products, and clarifying shampoos really do a number on all my blonde, it always makes my blonde so super luminous, but I guess generally people use a routine that works best for them. Sulfate free stuff gunks up my hair into a total greaseball, but really helps my boyfriend's thick dry curly hair. 

I guess i just judge based on performance and my reaction to it, not solely on the labels, I'll try anything once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my Orofluido and doubt I would change.  I know a lot of people love Ojon though.  I used another Ojon oil before BIrchbox introduced me to Orofluido and I liked the Ojon, but I love, love. love Orofluido.
> 
> The thing about the Orofluido is that I have seriously crazy-lady hair.  It's part straight, part curly, and sticks up and out all over the place.  If there is even a hint of humidity in the air or precipitation in the forecast, my hair is even worse.  Orofluido is the ONLY product I have ever tried that tames my hot mess of hair.  I can honestly say that I now have pretty, sexy hair.  People actually compliment me on it all the time now.


 I also have crazy hair, and I have discovered several excellent products in the beauty subscriptions, which have transformed my hair into being much less crazy.  I would have never found all of them on my own, and if I did, the search would have cost me as much as I have paid for several of my subscriptions.  So, for me, the beauty boxes are worth the price.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 7, 2013)

Hair treatment has gotten so much more convoluted and complicated. Remember when we all just used shampoo and conditioner like our moms? I miss the days of just picking out whatever was on sale and smelled good. I guess when I was younger I never really noticed a difference. Now I'm kind of curious to know what women from older generations think about this stuff (silicones, sulfates, etc.).


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 7, 2013)

Young hair, like young skin, is beautiful.  When you get older, your hair needs more attention, just like your skin.  My hair color has darkened over time, and the texture and wave are not the same.  Then, once the grays started, I had another color and texture to deal with.  So, I have welcomed products to keep my hair looking nice, and haven't given much thought to the chemicals in them.  I look at the beautiful skin and hair of my younger friends and relatives and tell them how beautiful they are.  I hope they appreciate what they have.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hair treatment has gotten so much more convoluted and complicated. Remember when we all just used shampoo and conditioner like our moms? I miss the days of just picking out whatever was on sale and smelled good. I guess when I was younger I never really noticed a difference. Now I'm kind of curious to know what women from older generations think about this stuff (silicones, sulfates, etc.).


 I grew up using only shampoo, conditioner, and sometimes mousse or gel...and the shampoo and conditioner was whatever smelled good. BUT, I had long, thick hair that was always fighting tangles, it wasn't shiny...and knowing what I know now, my hair looks and feels so much better. Looking at childhood pictures, there is a noticeable difference in my hair when I was 10 and when I was 16, after I had discovered different hair products (I think the first products that really wowed me were Tigi Bedhead products...I thought they were such a splurge.)

Of course, that difference in my hair wasn't about the silicones and sulfates, as those things were still in products I was using, but more about using the right things for my hair and higher quality products.

Even things of similar quality...if we're talking mainstream drugstore products with sulfates and cones...I can use Suave Professionals, for example, and my hair looks and feels pretty okay...but I can use Pantene and it feels and looks awful. My hair does okay with Herbal Essences, but it hates Garnier.

I know people who can use anything, and their hair looks and feels nice. Others like me just have fussy hair with no apparent rhyme or reason to its preferences.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 7, 2013)

I avoid silicones because I conditioner wash, which doesn't get them out.  I can honestly say I don't miss the old days of whatever shampoo and conditioner, because I've had PITA hair my entire life (despite dropping massive amounts of money into every salon product made)--superfine, thin, won't hold style, damages easily, flyaways, greasy after a single day.  I've been really happy with my results, and if it means no silicone, well that's one less thing to buy.

As far as older women, I got my mom on the no-sulfate train and she is ecstatic.  She has a bit of a weird jewfro which tends to be difficult to manage (and she straightens it almost daily), and loses hair from stress.  Her routine is different than mine, but she loves all the new ways to take care of hair, and wishes it was around when she was a teenager and straightening her hair on an ironing board.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 7, 2013)

what does having pita hair mean?  

also, i'm not looking forward to trying the Ojon either because of the silicones.  it weighs down my fine hair making it flat and i don't like washing out with harsh sulfates either.  i've been doing coconut oil masks to strengthen my hair while using gentile shampoos/conditioners that won't strip out the good oils.  my hair is a lot healthier than it used to be.


----------



## Auntboo (Jan 7, 2013)

PITA: pain in the arse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Jan 7, 2013)

My hair is insanely thin and fine (I use child sized barrettes and such). I don't hate cones but in general prefer to avoid the heavier ones like dimethicone and stick with lighter, more easily removed ones like amodimethicone. I do clarify every few weeks, whether I use cones or not because I find that oils buildup too. I use coney serums most often on the last 6" or so of my hair, which is the part most prone to tangling. Sulfates don't really bother me -as I understand it, they aren't a problem unless you have a sensitivity to them but it has become fashionable to avoid them whether you do or not. I do dilute my shampoo in water before I use it - that helps me avoid using too much and stripping my hair of too much oil while still cleaning my scalp.


----------



## ddave (Jan 7, 2013)

I've got thin hair and using hair products with sillicones over time made my hair really weighed down and dull; it felt super gross so I try to avoid them now. I use L'oreal eversleek and it makes my hair soft and shiny but not lifeless


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That is hilarious!!!!! Did anyone notice if he was wearing a skinny knit tie?


 Oh, god - that tie. My boyfriend loves the products he gets in his BBM, but we always have a good laugh at some of the pretentious lifestyle items like the felt wallet and that stupid tie. We refer to it as painfully desperate hipster fashion, but maybe since we're from the woods we just don't "get it" lol. He did love the Marlon Brando shirt and boxers though. 





I'd love to receive something comparable in the ladies' boxes like cool tights or a hair scarf on occasion. Can't be much more cost than those earbuds they sent last summer.


----------



## brio444 (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get all the hype around silicones. Would love to hear some of the benefits others experience from cutting them out.
> 
> I have no texture to my hair, so I like the smoothness silicone products give me. Makes my blonde super shiney and I clarify wash once every 10 days or so I don't really get "build up"


 I think my experience is pretty similar to a lot of people who already responded.  I have long-ass hair (currently at my waist, eek).  It's naturally really straight, and I have a lot of fine hair.  I was using loads of silicone products (not on purpose, it's just in everything) and my hair needed so much conditioner.  Like, I couldn't comb it without tons of conditioner, probably plus a leave in or something too.  It was generally rather weighed down and kind of lifeless.  At some point, I read about how silicones can kind of dehydrate your hair - like it seems to make your hair healthier, but at the same time coats the strands and keeps moisture from getting in: short term nice, long-term damage, which was really in line with my experience.

I tried Lush, which is silicone free, and they tell you it has a bit of a curve at the get-go: the first week or so you're kind of like, eek, this sucks, as the silicones are washed out and your hair kind of has to start fending for itself again.  After that first week or so, it was awesome.  Anyway, that was about 3 years ago, and I love my hair now.  I can use really light conditioners - I no longer need the most intense conditioners known to man (like, I used to use weekly treatment style conditioners as a daily conditioner).  My hair dresser no longer tells me my ends are like straw.  My hair feels bouncier and thicker, generally much less weighed down.  

This is not to say that I haven't tried some silicone products accidentally that I've loved (that kerastate crystaliste serum - initially the BB site ingredients were incorrect.  Turns out it DOES contain silicone), but even if being non-silicone is kind of a pain-in-the-ass with sub boxes, I think it's generally a lot less of a pain in the ass, as I think my hair is overall way lower maintenance (and way cheaper) than it used to be.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 7, 2013)

Huh. I have always had fine, greasy hair, but I find that as long as I stay away from shampoos that claim to moisturize, I'm okay. *small voice* I like my Herbal Essences shampoo...


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, god - that tie. My boyfriend loves the products he gets in his BBM, but we always have a good laugh at some of the pretentious lifestyle items like the felt wallet and that stupid tie. We refer to it as painfully desperate hipster fashion, but maybe since we're from the woods we just don't "get it" lol. He did love the Marlon Brando shirt and boxers though.
> 
> ...


 There are a lot of box variations. One time they did send out ModCloth Hair bands. I agree tho!

Some gloves maybe or other beauty related tools as a lifestyle product would be awesome. How about some Pencil sharperner ladies?


----------



## CBritt (Jan 7, 2013)

I just checked my account page and my shipping info has the number, but when I click on it it goes to the ups site with no info.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are a lot of box variations. One time they did send out ModCloth Hair bands. I agree tho!
> 
> Some gloves maybe or other beauty related tools as a lifestyle product would be awesome. How about some Pencil sharperner ladies?


 Ooo I missed the head band. I was hoping they could do it as something they put in all of the boxes like the earbuds.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 7, 2013)

The dearth of spoilers is frustrating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On the plus side, BB sent me a 25% off code as a thank you for subscribing for 12 months. I won't quibble about the fact that I reached that milestone three months ago. The bigger problem is that they sent the code over the holiday and I was out of the country until today and the code expired yesterday. Do you think if I call and plead my case, they'll figure out a way to let me apply it?


 Might as well try!


----------



## ahkae (Jan 7, 2013)

For the ladies that use silicone free shampoo/conditioners, is there any you recommend? My hair is really long and lifeless, I'm starting to think I need to change shampoo/conditioners. There's always this spot at the end of the head that gets really greasy for some reason no matter how I wash it.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 7, 2013)

My hair is very thick, dry, and reacts crazily to the Houston humidity. I use Cynthia Sylvia Stout shampoo and Retread conditioner from Lush, and my hair loves them. I do use silicone styling products, though...they really help to keep my hair smooth and add some shine and depth to my color. I also feel that they make it easier to straighten my hair, and protect from flat iron damage.

Bring on the Ojon!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 7, 2013)

Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Huh. I have always had fine, greasy hair, but I find that as long as I stay away from shampoos that claim to moisturize, I'm okay. *small voice* I like my Herbal Essences shampoo...
I found that my hair ended up being like my skin--when I was a teenager I had oily skin and nasty acne breakouts, and used a lot of acne products.  My mom sent me for a facial once and the girl gave me some gentler cleansers and a moisturizer (which I had always avoided since I was so oily) and my skin normalized (although nowadays it's very dry).  When I stopped washing my hair so much, it stopped getting so greasy.  It did look nasty for a while though, until my scalp adjusted.

(Also, yay my box shipped!)


----------



## alphaloria (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get all the hype around silicones. Would love to hear some of the benefits others experience from cutting them out.
> 
> I have no texture to my hair, so I like the smoothness silicone products give me. Makes my blonde super shiney and I clarify wash once every 10 days or so I don't really get "build up"


 I've found two benefits:

1. I have fine wavy/curly hair. Silicones weigh it down and pull the curl out.

2. I had a scalp analysis done by a Phyto rep once, and they showed me that I had build-up on my scalp and told me that my hair was "anemic." Without 'cones, my hair has been growing in thicker and stronger. It breaks far less than it once did.

I have a friend who uses cheap shampoos and conditioners with SLS and 'cones and whatnot, and she has no issues whatsoever. So you might get zero benefit from avoiding 'cones.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the ladies that use silicone free shampoo/conditioners, is there any you recommend? My hair is really long and lifeless, I'm starting to think I need to change shampoo/conditioners. There's always this spot at the end of the head that gets really greasy for some reason no matter how I wash it.


EO makes a citrus shampoo that would be great for that. Citrus oils naturally degrease.

Did you guys see them put up another spoiler on facebook?

Something Amika. I've already gotten the leave in conditioner, so unless it's something else, it isn't a spoiler for me.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 7, 2013)

Sneak Peak # 2 just posted!

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/39963724130/from-russia-with-love-and-shine-amikas-color?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_010712_amikaspoiler


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 7, 2013)

I want this so bad! This is the first one that I really want. I just re-dyed my hair so I am really hoping for this.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 7, 2013)

my box shipped today! this is awesome news because i am usually one of the last to get shipment notifications!

weight is 0.5405


----------



## ahkae (Jan 7, 2013)

My box shipped as well with an estimate date of 1/11. The weight is .54. Excited!


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box shipped today! this is awesome news because i am usually one of the last to get shipment notifications!


haha, and you are def the first now.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 7, 2013)

Of course you sent me dashing to the site to look. And of course there is no info for me. I am such a sucker!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Of course you sent me dashing to the site to look. And of course there is no info for me. I am such a sucker!


 Ditto!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found that my hair ended up being like my skin--when I was a teenager I had oily skin and nasty acne breakouts, and used a lot of acne products.  My mom sent me for a facial once and the girl gave me some gentler cleansers and a moisturizer (which I had always avoided since I was so oily) and my skin normalized (although nowadays it's very dry).  When I stopped washing my hair so much, it stopped getting so greasy.  It did look nasty for a while though, until my scalp adjusted.
> 
> (Also, yay my box shipped!)


 Word to all of this, except the box shipping.  It took a while, but once my hair adjusted, it's so much better now.


----------



## fanchette (Jan 7, 2013)

+1 on the shipping notices. Of course the number doesn't even link to the box, but to a "enter shipping numbers" page. But at least its progress!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Of course you sent me dashing to the site to look. And of course there is no info for me. I am such a sucker!


 lol...me too. No info on either of my boxes.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 7, 2013)

Got my full sized order from BB...SOOOO ticked.

Got Balla powder as a little gift for the fiance to try... cap cracked, twist top open...powder everywhere on my purchases.  The cap is NOT sealed. God knows if it is suppose to be.  I don't know if this was something used and sent back or what.  



  This was after I attempted to clean it all up.  The damn stuff filled the a the whole cap (so 2+ inches).  I sent them an email asking for a new one free of charge or a full refund.  It's all caked in the ridges. I can't make a up a nice little gift set for my guy using this.  GRR - this was just the icing on the cake after getting home from a cruddy day.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 7, 2013)

> Got my full sized order from BB...SOOOO ticked. Got Balla powder as a little gift for the fiance to try... cap cracked, twist top open...powder everywhere on my purchases. Â The cap is NOT sealed. God knows if it is suppose to be. Â I don't know if this was something used and sent back or what. Â
> 
> Â  This was after I attempted to clean it all up. Â The damn stuff filled the a the whole cap (so 2+ inches). Â I sent them an email asking for a new one free of charge or a full refund. Â It's all caked in the ridges. I can't make a up a nice little gift set for my guy using this. Â GRR - this was just the icing on the cake after getting home from a cruddy day.


 Ugh that's so annoying, sorry you had to deal with that. I'm sure bb will send you a replacement product. I know how it can be when you've been looking forward to something.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh that's so annoying, sorry you had to deal with that. I'm sure bb will send you a replacement product. I know how it can be when you've been looking forward to something.


 Lol my typing is so off - I so gotta go to bed - 5 AM comes WAY too early.  

I hope they do - I couldn't figure out how to send a pic on my lap top - but of course I sent them an e-mail back saying "Hey I figured it out!"  Hopefully they will be able to see it -- e-mail gets funny with macs and pictures sometimes.  

They need to figure out how to package the products or have some sort of system of checks before they just throw the stuff in the box.  I spent 15 bucks (while not a lot..it's still my hard earned money) - I want a full product.  It's not like I dropped it and went darn it! That's why I tried to include some pictures of other stuff.  Hopefully it's a good enough pic!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my full sized order from BB...SOOOO ticked.
> 
> ...


 I've had great luck with their CS. The one time I received a damaged product, the sent a new one out right away and also gave me 100 pts.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 7, 2013)

Annnnd weight: 0.5520


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 7, 2013)

No shipping info yet. Eek.


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak Peak # 2 just posted!
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/39963724130/from-russia-with-love-and-shine-amikas-color?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_010712_amikaspoï»¿


 Jazbot, thanks for posting the link.  That looks like a great product.  January looks like a good month for Birchbox.


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've found two benefits:
> ...


 That's interesting that your hair has become thicker and stronger with out the "cones".  I have been using Orofluido for months, and I use a lot of it.  I put in my hair when its wet and again after I blow dry it.  I'm not sure if that has any of the cones in it, but I think it might.  I noticed that my hair seems to feel weighed down lately and doesnt behave the same as it did when I first started using my beloved Orofluido.  There is no way in hell I am going to give up using the Orofluido, but  I have been thinking a clarifying shampoo might benefit me at this point.  I also read that a cider vinegar rinse will remove build up as well, so I might try that first.  I have heard that clarifying shampoos can be drying and can strip color from color treated hair, so I'm a little reluctant to try one. 

My sister in law colored her hair at home, and the color in the bottle wasnt what the package said it was.  SHe called the 800 # on the box and was told by the help line person to use a clarifying shampoo to remove some of the color.  That makes me afraid to try one unless I'm ready to have my hair colored again, but then I would be afraid it would be too drying to use right before a color.


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have crazy hair, and I have discovered several excellent products in the beauty subscriptions, which have transformed my hair into being much less crazy.  I would have never found all of them on my own, and if I did, the search would have cost me as much as I have paid for several of my subscriptions.  So, for me, the beauty boxes are worth the price.


 I agree.  I had never even heard of Orofluido before I rec'd a sample in my Birchbox and I never would have purchased it if I hadnt tried it first.  I would have wasted my money on stuff that didnt work for me. 

What are the other products you like? 

I should read the ingredient list on the Orofluido, but if it contains "cones" or not, doesnt matter to me.  I like having hair that doesnt make me look like an unkempt bag lady in desperate need of a brush and comb.


----------



## alphaloria (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's interesting that your hair has become thicker and stronger with out the "cones".  I have been using Orofluido for months, and I use a lot of it.  I put in my hair when its wet and again after I blow dry it.  I'm not sure if that has any of the cones in it, but I think it might.  I noticed that my hair seems to feel weighed down lately and doesnt behave the same as it did when I first started using my beloved Orofluido.  There is no way in hell I am going to give up using the Orofluido, but  I have been thinking a clarifying shampoo might benefit me at this point.  I also read that a cider vinegar rinse will remove build up as well, so I might try that first.  I have heard that clarifying shampoos can be drying and can strip color from color treated hair, so I'm a little reluctant to try one.
> 
> My sister in law colored her hair at home, and the color in the bottle wasnt what the package said it was.  SHe called the 800 # on the box and was told by the help line person to use a clarifying shampoo to remove some of the color.  That makes me afraid to try one unless I'm ready to have my hair colored again, but then I would be afraid it would be too drying to use right before a color.


Yes, it has 'cones. The thing with using 'cones is that the buildup will not get washed away with sulfate-free shampoos or co-washing. Over time your hair will feel more and more weighed down unless you clean that stuff off. Hopefully the cider vinegar will work for you. If not, as long as you follow a clarifying shampoo with a moisturizing conditioner, I think your hair will be fine (how it affects the color might be a different story).


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 8, 2013)

I woke up this morning thinking it was the 9th.  In my addict mind that meant just one more day until I'd find out what is in my boxes that I won't even get until whenever I go back to America whenever that is.  I don't even care when it ships.  I just want to know what it is!  I'll be 30 in a month, and I don't think I'll ever grow out of the grab bag surprise thrill.  How in the world does it hold my attention so much??  It needs to be the 10th now so that I can please and thank you go back to waking up with normal person thoughts!  





Hello.  My name is Jamie, and I have a Birchbox problem.


----------



## carebear (Jan 8, 2013)

No shipping information on my main BB account but I checked my other account and they shipped my box on the 7th with a projected delivery date of the 14th! My weight is .5300


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jan 8, 2013)

Projected Delivery Date:
Dec 12 2012
  Date/Time
Event Name
  27 Dec 2012 13:56 Package delivered by local post office
  22 Dec 2012 09:39 Package delivered by local post office
  22 Dec 2012 09:18 Package out for post office delivery
  22 Dec 2012 09:08 Package Sorted by local post office
  22 Dec 2012 08:49 Received by the local post office
  08 Dec 2012 04:21 Package processed by local post office
  07 Dec 2012 20:31 Shipment Acceptance at PO
  07 Dec 2012 11:58 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
  
Date
Description
  Dec 7 2012 Ready for post office entry   Dec 7 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility   Dec 6 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations   Dec 6 2012 Package received for processing 

December has been by far my fastest shipping 



. Atleast I got a replacement box, two of the full sized lipglosses... not complaining.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jan 8, 2013)

My 2nd account finally updated weight is 0.5340 . Nada on my main account. Here's to hoping its not super late like last month!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 8, 2013)

PackageID:
MI12003bb3917463
Sequence Number:
041520108130109807
Zip Code:
  Weight (lbs.):
0.5300
Projected Delivery Date:
Jan 14 2013
        Date
Description
Location
Jan 8 2013 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Jan 7 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Jan 7 2013 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

Looks like we've all got the same box coming to us.  I hope it's not one of the sad first ones they send out in the beginning.  0.53 is a pretty normal if not good weight.  Come on BB!


----------



## diana16 (Jan 8, 2013)

Still no tracking! But I am always one of the last ones to get it :/


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 8, 2013)

I got the "Your box has shipped" on my first account although my account hasn't updated and the tracking number just takes me to the UPS site with no info on it.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 8, 2013)

Box shipped with a weight of 0.505! I think this is the soonest I have ever gotten updated info.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 8, 2013)

I take it back.  Last month's first boxes were pretty good!  Here's hoping!


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol my typing is so off - I so gotta go to bed - 5 AM comes WAY too early.
> 
> ...


 I don't think you should have a problem. I ordered the Zoya blogger trio, and when I got it, one of the nail polishes looked half empty. which was really bizarre because there was no nail polish inside the packaging or anything. But I emailed them saying two of the colors were fine, but I didn't know what happened to the third, and they just went ahead and sent me the whole set over again, with their apologies.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's interesting that your hair has become thicker and stronger with out the "cones".  I have been using Orofluido for months, and I use a lot of it.  I put in my hair when its wet and again after I blow dry it.  I'm not sure if that has any of the cones in it, but I think it might.  I noticed that my hair seems to feel weighed down lately and doesnt behave the same as it did when I first started using my beloved Orofluido.  There is no way in hell I am going to give up using the Orofluido, but  I have been thinking a clarifying shampoo might benefit me at this point.  I also read that a cider vinegar rinse will remove build up as well, so I might try that first.  I have heard that clarifying shampoos can be drying and can strip color from color treated hair, so I'm a little reluctant to try one.
> 
> My sister in law colored her hair at home, and the color in the bottle wasnt what the package said it was.  SHe called the 800 # on the box and was told by the help line person to use a clarifying shampoo to remove some of the color.  That makes me afraid to try one unless I'm ready to have my hair colored again, but then I would be afraid it would be too drying to use right before a color.


 First off, I have color treated hair (normally a reddish brown shade) and the one time I used a clarifying shampoo, it did strip out a lot of the red. I don't normally use anything along those lines now. But I also don't use much product in my hair at all. I normally put a tiny bit of oil in it while wet. When I was reading your post, what it seemed to me was that maybe you're using too much of the Orofluido? I know we all have different hair, but if I use much product, mine looks greasy. Maybe your hair is just being weighed down too much by the product(s). I would suggest reducing for a week and seeing how that goes


----------



## brio444 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hair is very thick, dry, and reacts crazily to the Houston humidity. I use Cynthia Sylvia Stout shampoo and Retread conditioner from Lush, and my hair loves them. I do use silicone styling products, though...they really help to keep my hair smooth and add some shine and depth to my color. I also feel that they make it easier to straighten my hair, and protect from flat iron damage.
> 
> Bring on the Ojon!


 I've been wondering, since "they" (aka, the internets) say that a sulfate-containing shampoo will take out the silicones, and Lush is awesome in my book, but NOT sulfate-free, do you find that the Lush + silicone styling products works?  Like, part of me wonders if I can use a lightweight silicone styling product, continue with the Lush to clean it out on a daily basis and end up with the best of both worlds: healthy and full underneath on the cleaning side, and then extra-shiny on top with the 'coney styling products.


----------



## cmello (Jan 8, 2013)

my box shipped too

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5320


----------



## messjess18 (Jan 8, 2013)

My shipping number hasn't even appeared yet on my account. WHYY?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping number hasn't even appeared yet on my account. WHYY?


 Some boxes ship later than others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 8, 2013)

Would love to see some spoiler pics!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping number hasn't even appeared yet on my account. WHYY?


 Mine either!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine either!!!


Me either! And I want spoilerrrrrrrrrrrrs!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak Peak # 2 just posted!
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/39963724130/from-russia-with-love-and-shine-amikas-color?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_010712_amikaspoiler


 I would be excited about this, but I hate getting shampoos with no conditioner.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's interesting that your hair has become thicker and stronger with out the "cones".  I have been using Orofluido for months, and I use a lot of it.  I put in my hair when its wet and again after I blow dry it.  I'm not sure if that has any of the cones in it, but I think it might.  I noticed that my hair seems to feel weighed down lately and doesnt behave the same as it did when I first started using my beloved Orofluido.  There is no way in hell I am going to give up using the Orofluido, but  I have been thinking a clarifying shampoo might benefit me at this point.  I also read that a cider vinegar rinse will remove build up as well, so I might try that first.  I have heard that clarifying shampoos can be drying and can strip color from color treated hair, so I'm a little reluctant to try one.
> 
> My sister in law colored her hair at home, and the color in the bottle wasnt what the package said it was.  SHe called the 800 # on the box and was told by the help line person to use a clarifying shampoo to remove some of the color.  That makes me afraid to try one unless I'm ready to have my hair colored again, but then I would be afraid it would be too drying to use right before a color.


 You should be the spokesperson for Orofluido Miss Mary Bryant. I think you are their biggest fan haha! Everytime I see "Orofluido" in a post I don't even have to look because I know it's you posting about it. I think it's awesome you found something you love so much. My favorite hair oil is Macadamia. But I love Ojon's shampoos and conditioners so I'm really hoping I get to try their hair oil in my box!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2013)

First account box shipped with weight of .5315. I hope that it's not crappy since it's one of the first boxes. Second account: nothing.


----------



## Legalista (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my shipping notice! 0.536- does this match anyone else?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

Nothing for me yet


----------



## CaWo (Jan 8, 2013)

weight: 0.5290 anyone else!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 8, 2013)

Second account shipped with a weight of .540 main account has not shipped which is good because hopefully that mwans two different boxes


----------



## Auntboo (Jan 8, 2013)

All I know is that I will be very peeved if I get another box where I only get to review 4 items. Part of the appeal of BB for me is the points system, and I was so steamed last month to only get 40 points.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 8, 2013)

Now comes that time of the month where I check my bb account 3 times a day waiting for an update. Haha! So if I gift myself another subscription when will they ship the welcome box?


----------



## ddave (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my shipping information this morning my box weight is .538 lbs.

I really liked the spoiler video this month and have my fingers crossed for that embryolisse (sp?) moisturizer, has anyone tried it in a previous box? I heard it makes pores look smaller and I could use that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 8, 2013)

Box pages are 404-ing and it looks like there are about 34 boxes this month.  Getting closer!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 8, 2013)

Still no tracking number for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 8, 2013)

no shipping on either acct....but thats normal for me, my boxes NEVER ship out first. ugh.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no shipping on either acct....but thats normal for me, my boxes NEVER ship out first. ugh.


 

Ditto. Maybe the later boxes will be good this month.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what I'm hopin for...the last couple of months I haven't had bad luck, but I did have a bad run for a few months in the middle.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 8, 2013)

received a shipping notice but no tracking yet..this is the earliest i have ever received a shipping notice!


----------



## missmary2186 (Jan 8, 2013)

hi, this is my first time posting. just found this group last month when i was searching for december spoilers haha had no idea that they ship so many diff boxes each month and that they are shipped out in waves (from my understanding). was just wondering how do you know that there are 34 boxes this month? i didn't even realize that they post tracking numbers until i looked last month (i started my subscription last march, im a bad birchboxer!). thanks!


----------



## missmary2186 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box pages are 404-ing and it looks like there are about 34 boxes this month.  Getting closer!


 sorry i meant to quote that when i posted. new to this!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 8, 2013)

If my box doesn't ship soon, I'm calling the husband who popped up in this months video and asking him what's up!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If my box doesn't ship soon, I'm calling the husband who popped up in this months video and asking him what's up!!


 LOL.  It's hilarious how everyone is joking on Katia's husband in the spoiler video.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box pages are 404-ing and it looks like there are about 34 boxes this month.  Getting closer!


 I hope they go up soon so I can start eliminating boxes I won't receive.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

What's the exact link you're checking?


----------



## messjess18 (Jan 8, 2013)

This will be my sixth month with Birchbox, so I'll be getting one of the anniversary codes. Any new makeup products y'all have been loving? Want to use my points and my code for something good this time!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 8, 2013)

Saw this on instagram - Looks like this might be a version of this month's welcome box


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What's the exact link you're checking?


 Here ya go!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box1


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Now comes that time of the month where I check my bb account 3 times a day waiting for an update. Haha! So if I gift myself another subscription when will they ship the welcome box?


 They'll ship out the welcome box whenever you specified when you made your purchase.


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 8, 2013)

I just received the email with my tracking info. It does not show any specific information yet, but I am glad that my box has at least started the shipping process already! 



 (I am in Southern Louisiana if anyone was wondering.)


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 8, 2013)

Boo, no shipping for me yet. On the plus side though, I'm excited for this months previews. I'd like to try that hair oil since my hair is naturally cactus dry


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 8, 2013)

New spoiler is up.





January box spoiler #3! This product is so awesome we had to literally put a lid on it to keep it a secret. Can you guess what it is? When we hear from 250 people we'll unlock the reveal!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler is up.
> 
> ...


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is the product. HOpe I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 8, 2013)

here's the item everyone was guessing!!

edited: already posted


----------



## ddave (Jan 8, 2013)

I love how quickly they post the spoilers after everyone guesses! 

Here's the spoiler:

**Woops someone beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />**


----------



## Cathie (Jan 8, 2013)

Put a lid on it!!! I know I wont get it...lol


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 8, 2013)

Spoiler posted already, Removed post.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 8, 2013)

no tracking on my account yet 

my aunt told me she already got her box for this month she had:

the amika shampoo from the facebook spoiler

my mattifying moisturizer from the video
a juicy perfume sample -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
an eye primer and organic vanilla lotion.  she didn't give much detail about the last two but i'm asking her what brand they were


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the product. HOpe I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the product. HOpe I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 8, 2013)

I want the eye primer! I have my tracking info but the UPS site is different than it normally is...


----------



## sarahmatz (Jan 8, 2013)

found this on instagram! posted a few hours ago by a user


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure box 3 is an exact same box as one I've received before..


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 8, 2013)

(post I quoted is now gone, but it was a link to the Jan 2012 boxes, not 2013)

That's 2012 Jan box...


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I WANT IT I WANT IT I WANT IT.


OMG, meeeeeeeeeeee tooooooooooooooo.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the product. HOpe I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo.. I would love to see this in my BB! Interesting that this was a great item, NOT featured in the video..there's hope for us yet, ladies!!


 Its so strange how sometimes they choose to feature products that were in previous boxes months before, but don't feature the new items that actually get people excited!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 8, 2013)

Pssst...there are a few box pictures up on Instagram now.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 8, 2013)

I love the balm- thanks to bb they've turned into my fav brand. I WANT that primer- soooooooo bad!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 8, 2013)

I love the variety of samples the balm has been sending out to birchbox and ipsy, you can tell they really want to take advantage of the exposure subscription services give them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 8, 2013)

So...I know people get tired of brands being featured month and month again, but I can't be the only person excited to see theBalm..AGAIN! Lol, great company and I'm super excited to maybe try some more products from them.. This is why I'm all for recycling the same brand, even product at times. With sooo many variations, most of us don't get these products the first month BB rolls them out.


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 8, 2013)

Found this on Instagram lotion in ketchup packets wt?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 8, 2013)

Ooo I love this spoiler!!!! I wear this stuff daily and would love to try this one.


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 8, 2013)

Found this on Instagram lotion in ketchup packets wt?


----------



## diana16 (Jan 8, 2013)

So far I love everything in this month, now if only I knew if I was getting any of those good items


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 8, 2013)

....they're sending Juicy perfume...again...

 
Granted, I've only seen three different pictures of the same box...
  I wish they would just move away from that brand already.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found this on Instagram lotion in ketchup packets wt?


 That's ridiculous! Although I'd love the Caudalie and Balm eye primer, I've already gotten the #4 shampoo... so this box is out for me... boo! I would have been ok with tiny lotions for 2 awesome products!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found this on Instagram lotion in ketchup packets wt?


 At least that is the extra. So that's a step in the right direction!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 8, 2013)

I would be perfectly happy with this box!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...I know people get tired of brands being featured month and month again, but I can't be the only person excited to see theBalm..AGAIN! Lol, great company and I'm super excited to maybe try some more products from them.. This is why I'm all for recycling the same brand, even product at times. With sooo many variations, most of us don't get these products the first month BB rolls them out.


 I love The Balm cosmetics and don't mind the recycling of brands and products either.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would be perfectly happy with this box!


 Me too, love it! Although I know I'm not getting it, hopefully I at least get a couple items from it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found this on Instagram lotion in ketchup packets wt?


 
DO NOT WANT.  LOL!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would be perfectly happy with this box!


Me too!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 8, 2013)

> Found this on Instagram lotion in ketchup packets wt?


 I wonder if it isn't a welcome box? Especially since two of the products have been sampled several times..


----------



## cari12 (Jan 8, 2013)

Honestly, I don't care what I get this month as long as I get 6 things to review. Haha! I have 240 BB points, I'd love to get to 300 this month. I fell just short of 200 in November (190) and then got 5 for December to get to 240 so I'm hoping for a nice even 6 this time. Fingers crossed! I'll even take foil packets!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its so strange how sometimes they choose to feature products that were in previous boxes months before, but don't feature the new items that actually get people excited!


 Agreed. Their logic doesn't make sense to me at times.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ....they're sending Juicy perfume...again...
> 
> ...


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Jan 8, 2013)

How do you find out the different boxes? Is there a link?


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ....they're sending Juicy perfume...again...
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I've gotten all of the juicy perfumes they have sent out (I pray I don't get one this month). My box has "shipped" - I hope I get it by Thursday!

I am still waiting to hear back from BB about my shipment issue - but they said it could take 3 days.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 8, 2013)

> I would be perfectly happy with this box!


 Me too! And I actually haven't gotten that particular fragrance, so it's entirely possible. Come to mama!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 8, 2013)

I just checked my box history - as I was stalking for shipment info - and realized that I've been pretty happy with my boxes since April. There have been at least one or two products in each box that I absolutely loved. Sure, there were some things I coveted but didn't get, but overall, they were pretty decent boxes. I was set to cancel in March ( I'm still a tiny bit bitter about betting a box o' junk instead of a Teen Vogue box), and I have to say I'm really glad I stuck around. 

I'm almost sorry I just admitted that. Confessing my happiness with my boxes will probably get me a box full of duplicates of my most hated items - coasters, neon nail polish, blemish serum, men's cologne, and anything that sticks on.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wondering, since "they" (aka, the internets) say that a sulfate-containing shampoo will take out the silicones, and Lush is awesome in my book, but NOT sulfate-free, do you find that the Lush + silicone styling products works?  Like, part of me wonders if I can use a lightweight silicone styling product, continue with the Lush to clean it out on a daily basis and end up with the best of both worlds: healthy and full underneath on the cleaning side, and then extra-shiny on top with the 'coney styling products.


 The Lush + silicone styling products definitely works for my hair. My hair loves the Lush stuff so much, I end up using far fewer styling products, so I guess that leads to less build up.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 8, 2013)

I got a shipping email from them last night, but the information isn't showing up yet through UPS.


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 8, 2013)

Dumb question I know, but what's the welcome box? Sorry this is my first box so I'm just now figuring out all the lingo lol.


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 8, 2013)

I wouldnt mind getting any of the products I have seen for January, except maybe the Juicy.   What I really want it skin care items.  I say that every month, and I get some type of skin care every month!  I'm pretty easy to please when it comes to my Birchboxes.

I have become a bit of beauty product junkie since joining Birchbox a year ago (and reading the Makeup Talk threads!).  I have put myself on a "beauty product no-buy" for January and February.  All I'm treating myself to is my 2 Birchboxes and my Sample Society box this month.


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Lush + silicone styling products definitely works for my hair. My hair loves the Lush stuff so much, I end up using far fewer styling products, so I guess that leads to less build up.


 Just curious - which Lush hair products do you use?  I got a sample of a dark purple shampoo for blond hair and one of their conditioners that I really liked but forgot about until I read your post.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 8, 2013)

> Just curious - which Lush hair products do you use?Â  I got a sample of a dark purple shampoo for blond hair and one of their conditioners that I really liked but forgot about until I read your post.Â


 I use Sylvia Cynthia Stout shampoo and Retread conditioner. Love them!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldnt mind getting any of the products I have seen for January, except maybe the Juicy.   What I really want it skin care items.  I say that every month, and I get some type of skin care every month!  I'm pretty easy to please when it comes to my Birchboxes.
> 
> I have become a bit of beauty product junkie since joining Birchbox a year ago (and reading the Makeup Talk threads!).  I have put myself on a "beauty product no-buy" for January and February.  All I'm treating myself to is my 2 Birchboxes and my Sample Society box this month.


I'm with you!! I love getting skincare, actually. But I also love getting makeup! (who doesn't?!) I've really enjoyed BB and I, too, have become a beauty junkie. So much so that I've reached VIB status at Sephora. (And might I say I got the best Christmas present ever from the best boyfriend ever, Naked 2 palette! I love him




)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dumb question I know, but what's the welcome box? Sorry this is my first box so I'm just now figuring out all the lingo lol.


 Sometimes, for your first box, you get a "welcome box" which is a mix of the current month's products and leftovers from past months. SOmetimes they're good, sometimes they're horrid.

And it's unpredictable as to whether or not you'll get one. Some say that only gift subs get them, but I got a welcome box my first month and it wasn't a gift, and others get gift subs and just a regular box. It seems to be just random.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found this on Instagram lotion in ketchup packets wt?
> ...


----------



## classybroad (Jan 8, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ....they're sending Juicy perfume...again... Â  Granted, I've only seen three different pictures of the same box... Â  I wish they would just move away from that brand already.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Agreed I got two from them so far and neither one was this scent. I am going to be so let down if I get another scent in this brand


----------



## CBritt (Jan 9, 2013)

My box weight is .545 and is due here the 11th, but usually comes a day early.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2013)

got a tracking number tonight but it hasn't updated to anything yet.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...I know people get tired of brands being featured month and month again, but I can't be the only person excited to see theBalm..AGAIN! Lol, great company and I'm super excited to maybe try some more products from them.. This is why I'm all for recycling the same brand, even product at times. With sooo many variations, most of us don't get these products the first month BB rolls them out.


 I love theBalm! To me, they can do no wrong after I got Mary-Lou. I use that ish almost every day. AND I NOTICED MissLindaJeanyou are from the PNW? Where?!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love theBalm! To me, they can do no wrong after I got Mary-Lou. I use that ish almost every day. AND I NOTICED MissLindaJeanyou are from the PNW? Where?!


 I am too!!! I live an hour southwest of Seattle in a somewhat big city...that's all I'll say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed I got two from them so far and neither one was this scent. I am going to be so let down if I get another scent in this brand


 Same... I've gotten three Juicy samples from BB. Also weird that they sent so many Juicy ones out because it *is* such a popular brand of perfume, I had sampled and seen it anywhere I go to shop; of course places like sephora, but I've also sampled it at Macys and even Kohls. I'm not crazy about getting perfumes, but if I do get one I'd want it to be something that I wouldn't normally try to discover something new.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 9, 2013)

I've received three Juicy perfumes on one account and two on the other, and I've liked none of them.  I really hope that box pictured isn't coming my way because it's on the account with just two.  Here's the new one I've just found:

THURSDAY, NOVEMBER 22, 2012
Karlie Kloss for Juicy Couture New Fragrance 'Couture La La'  
*Karlie Kloss* is the face of *Juicy Couture*â€™s latest fragrance,* Couture La La*, to launch this Black Friday at Macy's in the US. 




The new scent is described as luscious fruit bouquet entwined with white flowers and sensual musks â€” a modern-day twist on the classic floral Juicy Couture scent.Couture La La embodies a fearless spirit and effortless glamour.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess I should just learn to accept getting perfume in my BB because the past 20 out of 22 boxes I've received have had it in them, and in the end I did discover Juliette Has a Gun (that I didn't even get in my box but I traded for and didn't sample but ordered the sample pack online from them where I finally found the ones I like!)  I agree, stop sending me things I can find everywhere!  At least let us discover new perfumes out there we wouldn't have known about.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I should just learn to accept getting perfume in my BB because the past 20 out of 22 boxes I've received have had it in them, and in the end I did discover Juliette Has a Gun (that I didn't even get in my box but I traded for and didn't sample but ordered the sample pack online from them where I finally found the ones I like!)  I agree, stop sending me things I can find everywhere!  At least let us discover new perfumes out there we wouldn't have known about.


 You inspired me to check my perfume count...I've received 15 perfume/cologne samples out of 18 boxes on two accounts. And I've traded just about all of them away.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 9, 2013)

and to add to the rant above, I just found this in the shop!  

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/harvey-prince-skinny-chic-8ml


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You inspired me to check my perfume count...I've received 15 perfume/cologne samples out of 18 boxes on two accounts. And I've traded just about all of them away.


 It really is wasting a product place for me, but I suppose to find a scent everyone likes and that people will end up buying they're going to have to send one out just about every single time.  




  I'm just so tired of Juicy Couture and Harvey Prince!!!!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 9, 2013)

also there are these all natural products newly listed:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/search?q=rahua


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 9, 2013)

> I love theBalm! To me, they can do no wrong after I got Mary-Lou. I use that ish almost every day. AND I NOTICED MissLindaJeanyou are from the PNW? Where?!


 I'm in WA! What about you?


----------



## grayc (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I don't care what I get this month as long as I get 6 things to review. Haha! I have 240 BB points, I'd love to get to 300 this month. I fell just short of 200 in November (190) and then got 5 for December to get to 240 so I'm hoping for a nice even 6 this time. Fingers crossed! I'll even take foil packets!


 i agree.. as much as i hated getting 2 parfume samples last month... i had 6 things in my box to review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Was happy for the points.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 9, 2013)

I have no shipping info or tracking numbers. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## diana16 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no shipping info or tracking numbers. Anyone else in the same boat?


No tracking for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I am always one of the last people to get one


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't gotten a shipping email yet, but my tracking on the bb website shows that it's been transferred to a MI facility, with a weight of .52.  Projected delivery of Monday, which **hopefully** means I'll get it Saturday.  I'd like to think I can hold of peeking until I get my box, but most likely not...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no shipping info or tracking numbers. Anyone else in the same boat?


 I have a number highlighted on my other account, but the shipping info hasn't loaded yet.  I wouldn't worry yet because the site says all boxes should ship around the 10th of the month.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 9, 2013)

Both of my accounts now have a shipping number up- yay!! Now I'm going to obsessively check to see when it actually updates- I'm a total bb stalker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ddave (Jan 9, 2013)

Got my shipping email from Birchbox YESTERDAY, the projected delivery date was the 14th but the box is somehow in my city (in TENNESSEE) today so I'll be getting it today or tomorrow--love it when I get my box early! I hope I don't get the box that was posted on instagram that a few people have posted on here but I think it probably is :/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my! I would LOVE that eye primer. I've been really loving TheBalm since I received Hot Mama, I use it everyday!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah I hope I don't get it either. I just bought two of the items from that box at the mall on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 9, 2013)

I abhor the Juicy perfumes. Every time I walk past the store I recoil from the scent wafting out of it. It's worse than A&amp;F.


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping email from Birchbox YESTERDAY, the projected delivery date was the 14th but the box is somehow in my city (in TENNESSEE) today so I'll be getting it today or tomorrow--love it when I get my box early! I hope I don't get the box that was posted on instagram that a few people have posted on here but I think it probably is :/


 Yay!! Can't wait to hear/see what you get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jan 9, 2013)

My tracking updated. Box weight 0.454. Lightest box to date I think, they must've taken my comment about foil packets seriously ;-) 

Excited for box spoilers tomorrow!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 9, 2013)

I just got one of my boxes!



Spoiler







Edit: box weight was .47


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got one of my boxes!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yallah (Jan 9, 2013)

Just got my Birchbox today! The shipping notification said January 14, so this was a pleasant surprise.

I'm a little disappointed in the box, though there are a few things I'm a little excited about. I think the biggest disappointment was that two of the items were very similar to my last box (shampoo and perfume samples, neither of which appeal to me so much).

I was also disappointed in the tiny tiny size of the Embryolisse lotion (.17 fl oz). I would understand the small size if it were an uber-high end wrinkle cream or something, but with the full-size of this costing $28, this sample is less than $2 of product. Also it is labeled "free sample, not for sale" on the bottom of the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not deluxe by any standard.

My box had:

Airie Shimmer fragrance

Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre - 24-Hour Miracle Cream

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

theBalm Hot Mama

Deborah Lippman the Stripper to Go (1 nail polish remover pad)

I'm most excited about the Hot Mama. My shipping weight was 0.534 for those inquiring minds.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got one of my boxes!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 9, 2013)

These are in the "what's new" section - although i'm not sure they are - but i REALLY want one!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/classic-baggu


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got one of my boxes!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 9, 2013)

Not bad!!



> I just got one of my boxes!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 9, 2013)

> These are in the "what's new" section - although i'm not sure they are - but i REALLY want one! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/classic-baggu


 I think those colors (with the elephants and ostrich) are new! they are so cute!


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad they are giving out a decent Embyrolisee sample now. We got foil packets last time, which was so stupid cuz the full sized product is $16!



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got one of my boxes!
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yallah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was also disappointed in the tiny tiny size of the Embryolisse lotion (.17 fl oz). I would understand the small size if it were an uber-high end wrinkle cream or something, but with the full-size of this costing $28, this sample is less than $2 of product. Also it is labeled "free sample, not for sale" on the bottom of the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not deluxe by any standard.


 I'm not sure which standard you're doing it by, but the only lait-creme I saw in the BB shop was $16 for 30mL, which is $2.67. Not that great still, I agree, but considering us who got it from the goop box got them in two packets of 2mL, which is even more obnoxious to use, I'd say you got it better ^^;; No rubbing salt in wounds, please.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yallah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my Birchbox today! The shipping notification said January 14, so this was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...


 not too bad. i might get that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 9, 2013)

No shipping info for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaity123 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've received three Juicy perfumes on one account and two on the other, and I've liked none of them.  I really hope that box pictured isn't coming my way because it's on the account with just two.  Here's the new one I've just found:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 9, 2013)

This is my fav time of month- my bf thinks im a little cook coo for stalking this site. All the boxes look amazing so far


----------



## she18 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm really annoyed about the January 2013 box I received, I got:

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo- decent size, this will last for a few months since I don't use clarifying shampp daily.

The Balm Eye Primer- smaple size was so small!

Caudalie Face cream- super small sample, there will be no way for me to determine whether I like this product

Juicy perfume sample- SO TIRED of Juicy perfume, and perfume doesn't count as a real sample to me when I can pick up a dozen free samples at the department store. I hate perfume samples.

Body cream (in ketchup size packets)- it smells really good and has nice texture, but I can hardly moisturize one leg with one packet. Horrible sample size. I was really annoyed with this one.


----------



## ddave (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *she18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really annoyed about the January 2013 box I received, I got:
> 
> ...


 How big is the Caudalie sample? I have one sample from them and it's .06 oz so I'd be annoyed if I got that size in a Birchbox. I also don't like getting body cream samples since I've never gotten one that I could use more than once or on my whole body but I realize that it would take a giant sample to be able to either of those things. What was your box weight?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 9, 2013)

> I'm not sure which standard you're doing it by, but the only lait-creme I saw in the BB shop was $16 for 30mL, which is $2.67. Not that great still, I agree, but considering us who got it from the goop box got them in two packets of 2mL, which is even more obnoxious to use, I'd say you got it better ^^;; No rubbing salt in wounds, please.


 I actually just tried my sample of lait-creme, and because a very little goes a long way, I know I will get at least 5 uses out of it.


----------



## GinaM (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *she18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really annoyed about the January 2013 box I received, I got:
> 
> ...


 Honestly, the last several boxes I have received have been disappointing.  All of the sample sizes have been really small.  The only thing that keeps me with BB anymore is the points system.  I don't even get excited about my boxes anymore.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmm...after looking at the few boxes that have gone out, I'm glad that the foil packets that they've sent out have been extras. I don't mind when I get foil packets when they're not considered part of the main samples in my box. Perfume samples are something that I could have or not have - sometimes I find something that I actually like and sometimes I don't; I have come to expect them in my box even though most times I'd rather get something else. I've also come to think that the "not for sale" stamp on most of the samples we receive could mean 2 things: 1) these are samples that should be free and are normally given out to potential consumers as such (perfume samples, most foil packets, some of the little tubes we receive (caudalie being the first that comes to mind)) or 2) these samples were produced specifically for subscriptions and aren't a travel size or something that the brand sells so they want to mark the sample as such, like theBalm samples.

I guess after being subscribed for over year, and as much as I don't like my box at some times, and after looking at other subs and weighing pros v. cons, BB is still the best subscription service out there for me (ipsy is nice too though!) There are enough new products that get sampled, the points system and discounts are great, and most months I feel I get my money's worth - $10 products(sometimes full sized ones) +shipping is a great price - there are worse (and fewer) things that $10 can buy nowadays. I just have to remember that I'm not buying specific full sized products, I'm buying a "grab bag" box of samples. When I stop having fun with the $20/month I spend in sample subs, I'll know to stop. Eh... just my two cents. Trying to be more positive for 2013!


----------



## merkington (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anyone know how to open an account for a gift subscription I sent myself?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grayc (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...after looking at the few boxes that have gone out, I'm glad that the foil packets that they've sent out have been extras. I don't mind when I get foil packets when they're not considered part of the main samples in my box. Perfume samples are something that I could have or not have - sometimes I find something that I actually like and sometimes I don't; I have come to expect them in my box even though most times I'd rather get something else. I've also come to think that the "not for sale" stamp on most of the samples we receive could mean 2 things: 1) these are samples that should be free and are normally given out to potential consumers as such (perfume samples, most foil packets, some of the little tubes we receive (caudalie being the first that comes to mind)) or 2) these samples were produced specifically for subscriptions and aren't a travel size or something that the brand sells so they want to mark the sample as such, like theBalm samples.
> 
> I guess after being subscribed for over year, and as much as I don't like my box at some times, and after looking at other subs and weighing pros v. cons, BB is still the best subscription service out there for me (ipsy is nice too though!) There are enough new products that get sampled, the points system and discounts are great, and most months I feel I get my money's worth - $10 products(sometimes full sized ones) +shipping is a great price - there are worse (and fewer) things that $10 can buy nowadays. I just have to remember that I'm not buying specific full sized products, I'm buying a "grab bag" box of samples. When I stop having fun with the $20/month I spend in sample subs, I'll know to stop. Eh... just my two cents. Trying to be more positive for 2013!


 I feel the same way.  I've only done bb for 5 months now; but i've done a children's one for over a year.  I know i'm not going to LOVE everything in my box.. but i have got some great things!  it's impossible for a company to please everyone.  i love bb's point system.  I'm going to try and hoard mine to get a Mia.. so when i look at it that way.... the samples are like my gift with purchase the mia when i have enough points/coupon code.


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 9, 2013)

No shipping info for me yet.

They have posted a few of the boxes.  I can see box 1, 2 and 4.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2013)

idk if anyone has mentioned this, i've been on the road all day, but you can see what's in the boxes now starting with this link

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box1

edit: it doesn't seem that all of them are uploaded, but some are.


----------



## Yallah (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure which standard you're doing it by, but the only lait-creme I saw in the BB shop was $16 for 30mL, which is $2.67. Not that great still, I agree, but considering us who got it from the goop box got them in two packets of 2mL, which is even more obnoxious to use, I'd say you got it better ^^;; No rubbing salt in wounds, please.


Sorry, didn't mean to re-open any wounds. It's not the worst that Birchbox has sent, that's for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just seemed kind of stingy.

I was going off of the 75ml tube on Birchbox: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/embryolisse-lait-creme-concentre-75-ml, making it $1.87.


----------



## grayc (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if anyone has mentioned this, i've been on the road all day, but you can see what's in the boxes now starting with this link
> 
> ...


wow... can i get a box 1... that looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Cathie (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if anyone has mentioned this, i've been on the road all day, but you can see what's in the boxes now starting with this link
> 
> ...


 Thank you for posting!...I would LOVE box 2!!!


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh man... for once I am actually glad that my box hasn't shipped yet.

I am looking at these links, and there really isn't much I'm interested in sampling. I would definitely be happy with an eyeko liner, but I'm really not interested in the Hot Mama perfumes (I don't use blush since my cheeks tend to look flushed most of the time anyway), clarifying shampoo that will destroy my hair, and $12 nail polish remover... 

I really really really hope the later boxes have different stuff. Come on Birchbox! January is my birthday month, let's make it a good one PLEASE!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow... can i get a box 1... that looks fantastic!!!


 I would love Box 1 or 4... was meh on 2, but I can't get it anyway because I got the no 4 shampoo last month!  So far, yay!


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 9, 2013)

My ideal box for this month:

one of those nail polishes

thebalm eye primer

last month's benefit eye cream

an eyeko liner

and i'll throw the a bone and say a perfume sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Will I get any of these items? other than the perfume sample, seems unlikely


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 9, 2013)

Oooooo!   Box 1!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel like a bunch of us haven't even gotten our tracking numbers, which is weird... even if many don't receive them by the 10th, they usually are generated by then because they have to be shipped out. : So irritating considering I just renewed my BB for a year.

Also, wow I can't believe spoilers are going up tomorrow... it seems like we've been waiting forever but yet also not that long??


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if anyone has mentioned this, i've been on the road all day, but you can see what's in the boxes now starting with this link
> 
> ...


 I clicked that link and there are 5 products shown...should I take that to mean that those are the ones I'm getting?

I did not see a list of boxes, as everyone seems to be saying.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2013)

I posted the monthly box list but keep in mind most are still 404ing. There appears to be 34 boxes with most 404ing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2013)

I love the eyeko eyeliner but I'm really hoping I don't get one. Already got the one blue from birchbox, ordered purple from birchbox, and I have a black liquid eyeliner pen from ipsy by be a bombshell. I think I'm set for a while bahahah.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the eyeko eyeliner but I'm really hoping I don't get one. Already got the one blue from birchbox, ordered purple from birchbox, and I have a black liquid eyeliner pen from ipsy by be a bombshell. I think I'm set for a while bahahah.


 I love the Bombshell one more then Eyeko for some ODD reason. lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Bombshell one more then Eyeko for some ODD reason. lol


 BaBombshell is better IMO, but Eyeko is more accessible... Also, I wasn't too impressed by their lip gloss (probably because I don't like lip gloss) so it seems really self indulgent to order like one of each of the colours from them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2013)

I personally like BaBS formula/consistency better, but Eyeko's actual pen tip better, it makes for prettier/easier wings imo.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally like BaBS formula/consistency better, but Eyeko's actual pen tip better, it makes for prettier/easier wings imo.


 I would agree, but I found that the tip for Eyeko dries out faster than BaB's. (Is Eyeko the one you can pull out and turn around? I remember hearing about this.) After a little practice, the ease of drawing wings is pretty much on par for both liners. I think they're similar products in quality and value (and price too) -- just Eyeko is a little easier to obtain than BaB ):


----------



## lauravee (Jan 9, 2013)

Got my box today!




 
I was so happy to get the hot mama! Will have fun playing with the shampoo and moisturizer. Not interested in the perfume or stripper to go if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I clicked that link and there are 5 products shown...should I take that to mean that those are the ones I'm getting?
> 
> I did not see a list of boxes, as everyone seems to be saying.


 what you do is change the number at the end of the URL from like 1, 2, 3 etc and it shows you each possible box variation. Like Zadi said, there are most likely 34 variations (so up to # 34) but a lot of them just show up with a 404 screen right now because not all of the boxes have been uploaded. There are probably about 10 up right now.


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ha ha, I keep stalking the box pages.  They are slowly being added one by one. 

I really want Hot Mama this time.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally like BaBS formula/consistency better, but Eyeko's actual pen tip better, it makes for prettier/easier wings imo.


 Nice analogy. Maybe I will use both.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha ha, I keep stalking the box pages.  They are slowly being added one by one.
> 
> I really want Hot Mama this time.


 Got the Hot Mama last month. Its my Holy Grail Blush right now! Love they way it looks and it last longer than the foundation under it! lol


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel like I've said this before and never cancelled (lol) but this might be the deal breaker box for me. I really don't want a moisturizer, but I would love to try out the clarifying shampoo and of course, the hot mama.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 9, 2013)

I actually stopped looking through the spoiler links. I'm just not enthused by any of the boxes this month. Definitely not going on a bratty "OMG BIRCHBOX U SUCK" rant, though. This is just one of those months where the products just aren't appealing to me, despite the fact that I can see why they might appeal to others. I do have to add that I'm not at all keen on the Juicy/Harvey Prince inclusion AGAIN this month. I think we've seen enough of those companies for a while (I might be slightly biased because every scent I've smelled from both companies is just ghastly).


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 9, 2013)

I can die happy if I get Box 1.. OMG!


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am too!!! I live an hour southwest of Seattle in a somewhat big city...that's all I'll say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I knoooow where!!


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 9, 2013)

okay ladies... I was going through one by one all the boxes that are now going up, and when I got to box 13 instead of the normal summary of the theme of the month it says "My Current Month". Does that happen to anyone else when they click on this box 13 link, or is that a hint to me that that is my box? Nothing is up under My Box tab yet

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box13


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm really hoping I dont end up with box 6, 26, or 28. I also don't have a tracking number up yet.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in WA! What about you?


 I'm in OR. Love them both, though!


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay ladies... I was going through one by one all the boxes that are now going up, and when I got to box 13 instead of the normal summary of the theme of the month it says "My Current Month". Does that happen to anyone else when they click on this box 13 link, or is that a hint to me that that is my box? Nothing is up under My Box tab yet
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box13


 mine says that too.. but I hope that doesn't mean that I'm getting that box too..!


----------



## SammieHammie (Jan 9, 2013)

I just got my box today! Here's pics (I apologize that I didn't know how to put them in a spoiler):

























I got:
Aerie "Shimmer" fragrance sample - I'm super excited about this one because I love Aerie scents, but haven't gotten to buy any
Embryolisse 24-Houre Miracle Cream - perfect for the dry winter months
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo - Don't know if I can use this with Keratin in my hair
theBalm cosmetics Hot Mama - This is a pretty color (couldn't get a good pic of it)
Beauty Extra: Deborah Lippmann The Stripper to Go


----------



## casey anne (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay ladies... I was going through one by one all the boxes that are now going up, and when I got to box 13 instead of the normal summary of the theme of the month it says "My Current Month". Does that happen to anyone else when they click on this box 13 link, or is that a hint to me that that is my box? Nothing is up under My Box tab yet
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box13


 It does that for me too.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2013)

The pages are not 100% up yet so the template is wrong.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay ladies... I was going through one by one all the boxes that are now going up, and when I got to box 13 instead of the normal summary of the theme of the month it says "My Current Month". Does that happen to anyone else when they click on this box 13 link, or is that a hint to me that that is my box? Nothing is up under My Box tab yet
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box13


 Both of my accounts say that too...I think it's probably just messed up (hopefully).

There are only 8 boxes that would make me




, lol...I think I have pretty good odds this month!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

Same for me.  This is weird.


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 9, 2013)

It looks like all the boxes are up now.

There are 15 possible boxes for me.


----------



## drk51284 (Jan 9, 2013)

All right! Narrowed my options down to just 13 out of the 34 boxes (a certain perfume and a certain eyeliner were heavily featured this month)... fingers super duper crossed for box 1 or 2!


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 9, 2013)

Box 6 (I haven't gone through all of them, maybe there are others) only has 4 items listed! That doesn't seem fair...It was bad enough last month when I got two different scents of the same lotion, and I could only review once.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to try either the Caudalie or the MY moisturizers, and the eye primer. I have too many blushes as it is, but I wouldn't be upset if I got the Hot Mama. I don't really want a shampoo without a conditioner, and I don't need any more hair oil...I wouldn't mind getting the Harvey Prince perfume, because I've never tried one of his before. I've also never tried a Juliette has a Gun, that looks interesting. 

Is it accurate to assume I won't get a box that has an item I've received in a previous box? I already have the eyeko and the Stripper to go.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 6 (I haven't gone through all of them, maybe there are others) only has 4 items listed! That doesn't seem fair...It was bad enough last month when I got two different scents of the same lotion, and I could only review once.


 Sometimes it takes them a day or so to completely upload each box, this has happened in the past. That's probably why there's no box photo for it right now.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 9, 2013)

All of the boxes showed up for me but none of them really appealed to me. I like all of the boxes but I didnt see any that I really loved.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 9, 2013)

Box 24 has 3 items...??


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 9, 2013)

I am crossing my fingers for box 16!! I have sampled the clarifying shampoo from No.4, the Aerie Shimmer perfume, and the Eyeko liquid liner in my last box, so that narrows it down a bit for me.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 9, 2013)

Narrowed my box down to 14 possible ones. Out of the ones possible for me, I like 1 and 13 the most.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 24 has 3 items...??


 I posted this before I saw the other reply. I just know I'd be upset if I only got 3 items, while others got 5


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 9, 2013)

Is box 1 the only one with a nail polish? I wanted a nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay ladies... I was going through one by one all the boxes that are now going up, and when I got to box 13 instead of the normal summary of the theme of the month it says "My Current Month". Does that happen to anyone else when they click on this box 13 link, or is that a hint to me that that is my box? Nothing is up under My Box tab yet
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box13


 Same for me as well.

Birchbox usually updates our box contents on the 10th of the month, so we'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oops, actually 14 boxes are possible for me.  But only four of those have the Hot Mama that I want.  But on the plus side, there are only three boxes I really don't want which are boxes 12, 13, and 30.  I think the January boxes are the best so far, and this will be my sixth box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2013)

woooh finally got a shipping email! the tracking # still hasn't updated yet though.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 9, 2013)

26 = punishment box?


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 9, 2013)

I hope when they "Take into account our profiles" (if they really do), they don't send the clarifying shampoo to people with color treated hair. Because I would not be able to use it.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmm. Box 22 has a matching shampoo/conditioner (for once). Hopefully it's not a foil packet like the nexxus ones.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 26 = punishment box?


 Not to me.  I wouldn't mind getting that box but I can't b/c I got one of those items last month.


----------



## Melsy17 (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate when something is a featured product and then only in one box. Why even bother showing how "wonderful" it is if barely anyone is going to get to try it?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like all 34 boxes are now up but partially up. Some are only showing three items at this time. It's a slow process when the pages are released. I expect the photos to be uploaded by tomorrow.


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 9, 2013)

Unless they send me a different color Eyeko, there are only 4 possible boxes for me this month; 1, 12, 13 or 30.... hopefully I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 9, 2013)

Box 26 has a Lara bar..oh please dont send that one to me!!!! And not ONE with Its Potent in it!!!


----------



## missionista (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like I could get any of 18 options.  But number 11 looks like my dream box for the month.  Here's hoping!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay ladies... I was going through one by one all the boxes that are now going up, and when I got to box 13 instead of the normal summary of the theme of the month it says "My Current Month". Does that happen to anyone else when they click on this box 13 link, or is that a hint to me that that is my box? Nothing is up under My Box tab yet
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box13


When I click on the link for box 13, it says that for me also.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 9, 2013)

I've got 6 possible boxes this month (1,3,13,28,30 &amp; 32).  I'm thinking 1 or 13 are pretty ideal.  Can't wait to find out which one I'm getting!

Edited:  On the other hand, #30 now shows a rose water hydrator spray!  Nice.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got 6 possible boxes this month (1,3,13,28,30 &amp; 32).  I'm thinking 1 or 13 are pretty ideal.  Can't wait to find out which one I'm getting!
> 
> Edited:  On the other hand, #30 now shows a rose water hydrator spray!  Nice.


 I have the Melvita rose water, which I love! Perfectly hydrates my skin while clearing some of the oiliness. I wouldnt mind trying another brand!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jan 9, 2013)

I've got 11 possible boxes for this month. I didn't really intensively look at the products in those boxes. Still no shipping notice. I've been quite good at keeping things a surprise for the past few months, much more enjoyable that way, in my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 9, 2013)

Omg totally



> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 26 = punishment box?


----------



## CBritt (Jan 9, 2013)

For those of you who have gotten your boxes, do any of you have your splurge item set to nail polish??


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 9, 2013)

> not too bad. i might get that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well I won't get this one. Got that perfume in my last box. I quite liked it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 9, 2013)

No shipping info for me either. I'm usually in the later waves of shipping.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 9, 2013)

Out of all the boxes, there are only four that I shouldn't get based on past boxes (25-28). The only one that I would really dislike would be #33 because of the food item (allergic). So that's probably the one I'll get.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 9, 2013)

Is anyone else reading the blog post for Harvey Prince's Skinny Chic and hating the idea? A perfume meant to suppress the appetite that implies I can't be chic unless I'm skinny isn't high on my list of things I want to try this month.


----------



## libedon (Jan 9, 2013)

The fourth spoiler was just revealed on facebook: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/40125740605/not-quite-a-cookie-but-still-pretty-delicious-harvey?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_010913_harveyprincespoiler


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 9, 2013)

My dream box would be seven. I want that hot mama


----------



## libedon (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else reading the blog post for Harvey Prince's Skinny Chic and hating the idea? A perfume meant to suppress the appetite that implies I can't be chic unless I'm skinny isn't high on my list of things I want to try this month.


 I had no idea that's what it was... I think I would die of embarrassment if someone asked me what scent I was wearing. I also don't like the message it sends to young subscribers. I get it, "we all want to look good," but this...?


----------



## lauravee (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have gotten your boxes, do any of you have your splurge item set to nail polish??


 My splurge is polish and i did not get it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2013)

So far I think Box 1 is the HG box! I was able to eliminate 8 boxes due to the No 4 shampoo (which I got last month and can't even use on my color-treated hair!).  I'm pretty happy with the boxes this month, I didn't see any that I absolutely did not want.

But yeah... Box 1. I'd be elated.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay ladies... I was going through one by one all the boxes that are now going up, and when I got to box 13 instead of the normal summary of the theme of the month it says "My Current Month". Does that happen to anyone else when they click on this box 13 link, or is that a hint to me that that is my box? Nothing is up under My Box tab yet
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box13


 I see it too...My Current Month


----------



## denise89 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My splurge is polish and i did not get it.


 Ditto. Never get it and its been there for months.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Melvita rose water, which I love! Perfectly hydrates my skin while clearing some of the oiliness. I wouldnt mind trying another brand!


 I have never tried any rose water sprays, but am really interested.  The closest thing I have is my evian spray, but I'm sorta "meh" about it.


----------



## tiffanylynn444 (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't post much here but come often to look at the spoilers so - thank you guys!  I am SOOOO hoping for Box 1 this month even though it has a perfume in it.  I AM SO SICK OF PERFUME SAMPLES - 9 out of my 10 boxes have have had a perfume or cologne sample in them.  

Anyway, the reason I'm posting is that I wanted to tell you girls that already got (or end up getting) the clarifying shampoo - you can use gentle clarifying shampoos to clean your makeup brushes.  Then at least it won't go to waste!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto. Never get it and its been there for months.


 I think it was posted that you are less likely to get a sample of something that is listed as a splurge... because they know you will already buy that. They want you to try something new. I got polish when I had foundation as my splurge... but I never got any bb creams or foundation type samples. I left mine blank this month so we shall see.


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh boy, I have 21 possible boxes. Box 1 is my holy grail and box 19 looks nice.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 9, 2013)

*Totally munching out on Choco pods right now while cruising box combos* *No really, like three of them :/*


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 9, 2013)

"My Box," is showing up on numbers: 13, 24, 32, 33, and 34. I honestly would love any of them BUT 13. I would kill for 24!!!!!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I knoooow where!!


 I think it's pretty obvious because Tacoma isn't an hour southwest of Seattle lol


----------



## GreenThumbalina (Jan 9, 2013)

I just noticed that theBalms Balm Jovi pallete is only 25 bucks right now with free shipping only til 5 am on Jan 11. I was going to spend my points on the Mary Lou but this looks like much more fun!

Have any of you tried the staniac? I am looking for a blush that will not break me out. Even though everything breaks me out.

Oh and hello to all of you, I'm a long time lurker first time poster.


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 9, 2013)

oooo some of the actual box pics are posted now too!!! I like seeing those much better than just the products listed at the bottom since you can actually see the size of things!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

i don't want box 6. that's a punishment box to me.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 9, 2013)

Peeking now. I think I'll have some fun and guess my box. I will post my guesses and see what I get!


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 9, 2013)

ummm some of the boxes look pretty skimpy this month... &amp; i am talking about you 10, 11 &amp; 12.... Actually I retract that statement because I am now on box 20 and they all look skimpy.

That 100% Pure body cream is pretty awesome though, I got a sample of it when I ordered some Shea Terra products off of amazon, but they are very small packets. I had enough to use it as a hand cream, but it smells great


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else reading the blog post for Harvey Prince's Skinny Chic and hating the idea? A perfume meant to suppress the appetite that implies I can't be chic unless I'm skinny isn't high on my list of things I want to try this month.


 Right? And I don't care what any sort of "study" says, if I smell food, I'm going to want to eat it aka get hungrier! I'm definitely not going to think "hey, I'm hungry, let me spritz on some food scented perfume and I'll magically feel full."


----------



## sarahmatz (Jan 9, 2013)

I have 10 possible box options since i've already received the Hot Mama, No 4 Shampoo, and the eyeliner! 

My question is, if we've received a Luna Bar in a past box, can we still get it in a box if it's a different flavor? 

Please please please no


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 9, 2013)

My fave boxes are 8, 9, 10, and 19.  I would love to try the Hot Mama, the lid primer, and any type of Ojon hair stuff. I am hating the new Harvey Prince perfume and I will laugh if I get an Eyeko liner because I just bought one less than a month ago. Am I the only one thinking, WOW, the nail polish comes in one box?!


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Ladies - Im new to makeuptalk and to this group. I've been a BB subscriber since the first month is started then last May I cancelled my subscription and this month will be my first month back signed up!

You guys have this down to a science I never knew you could look at all the different box vairations. Im not quite sure I understand how you find out about which one you get but I'm sure I'll figure it out.

I agree w/ the majority...sick of perfume samples of purfumes that are old and EVErYWHERE!


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 9, 2013)

soo I just went thru to see which boxes I have the possibility of getting.. for my original account that I opened in April there are 22!!! boxes that I am able to get, for my newer account that I just opened in Oct there are 15! gah!!

The only good thing is that for both subs I can't get either of the boxes with the Lara Bars!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 9, 2013)

I have ruled out 7 boxes based on things I have gotten in the past.

I am guessing I will get either 1, 3, 6, 8, 11, 13, 15, 16, 20, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, or 34.

This is just based on my profile (if they pay attention to that).

I don't think I'll get 4, 5, 7, 12, 17, 18, 21, 22, 24, or 26. There are items in those that I feel wouldn't fit my profile. 

I REALLY don't want 18, 26, or 27. 

My favorite is 1 for sure. I also wouldn't mind getting... an eyeliner, mascara, the nail polish, hot mama, and any decent size face creams for DRY skin. 

So I will come back to this post and see what happens based on my guesses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 9, 2013)

i would give me left arm for another sample of marine cream..HINT HINT PEOPLE PLEASE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha ha, I keep stalking the box pages.  They are slowly being added one by one.
> 
> I really want Hot Mama this time.


where is it at? i cant seem to find it!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 9, 2013)

OMGOSH I NEED BOX 12 I WILL GIVE ALL MY MONIES TO YOU GUYS WHO TRADES ME  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i need more marine cream! and the amika and harvey princeeee


----------



## lauravee (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto. Never get it and its been there for months.


 I actually got polish in 5 of my first 10 boxes. I think 2 of those were months where everyone got it (teenage vogue box and the color club social media collection), but still pretty decent. This was box 11 for me, so next month im due again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## she18 (Jan 9, 2013)

It was a .1 oz Caudalie sample..I might get 3 uses out of it?


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 9, 2013)

I got the Clark's and the FIX Malibu in my box last January, and would also love a repeat! I was so excited to see that one again - fingers crossed my other account will get it!



> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMGOSH I NEED BOX 12 I WILL GIVE ALL MY MONIES TO YOU GUYS WHO TRADES ME  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i need more marine cream!...


----------



## classybroad (Jan 9, 2013)

My box was totally underwhelming. I posted a review on my blog. It was totally....blah.

Here is a spoiler photo.


----------



## grayc (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay ladies... I was going through one by one all the boxes that are now going up, and when I got to box 13 instead of the normal summary of the theme of the month it says "My Current Month". Does that happen to anyone else when they click on this box 13 link, or is that a hint to me that that is my box? Nothing is up under My Box tab yet
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box13


 it says My Current Month for me too


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was totally underwhelming. I posted a review on my blog. It was totally....blah.
> 
> ...


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 9, 2013)

I logged onto my account and looked at the boxes again and to my surprise the words My Current Box are on the top of box 32 page.  So no Hot Mama for me.  Ah well.  Hope it will be a repeat again next month.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2013)

Ladies, please keep in mind the pages are not fully updated yet. I see the "My Current Box" on box 13 and 32 and I'm not even logged into my account.


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for that info, zadidoll.  I didn't realize that as I was going backwards and had NEVER noticed the "My Current Box" on the top of a box page before.  I thought that since I was logged in that was my box.  Learning something new everyday.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 9, 2013)

The Marine Cream has had me intrigued for a while now.  My current staple is Philosophy Hope in a Jar for dry skin, but I definitely wouldn't be sad to sample the Clark's.


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 9, 2013)

All the boxes look underwhelming to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really don't want a Model Co or the No. 4 Shampoo again. As long as I get the put a lid on it I'll be ok. Also it is sucky that the Alessandro polish is ONLY in one box.


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was totally underwhelming. I posted a review on my blog. It was totally....blah.
> 
> ...


----------



## grayc (Jan 9, 2013)

i'm loving box 1, box 2, box 13

i just don't want a bunch of Oscar b products that are in boxes 3-7... or box 18.. way to much of the same brand in that box. 

Box 23 looks like a "punishment box"


----------



## classybroad (Jan 9, 2013)

My box weight was 0.5310.


----------



## libedon (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GreenThumbalina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed that theBalms Balm Jovi pallete is only 25 bucks right now with free shipping only til 5 am on Jan 11. I was going to spend my points on the Mary Lou but this looks like much more fun!
> 
> ...


 The Balm Jovi palette has mary lou in it! I also LOVE stainiac. Just the right amount of color. And hello!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm loving box 1, box 2, box 13
> 
> ...


 That's so funny.... I would LOVE box 23! I really want the Hot Mama and I've heard great things about the DDF Acne treatment! That and box 1 are my faves!


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box 23 looks like a "punishment box"


 Because it's only showing 4 things? I think a few boxes still showed 4 things on the 9th in the last couple months, but actually ended up having at least 5 items when it was all said and done. The 5th product just wasn't in the store yet - so they didn't show the pic/link to it until later.

So with that in mind, and the assumption they'll add "something" - that box looks pretty nice, to me, lol.


----------



## classybroad (Jan 9, 2013)

double post


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight was 0.5310.


 damn. that's my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classybroad (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The box your underwhelmed with is my dream box!   I hope I get it!
> 
> I really like your blog - very classy!


 I think the reason why it was so underwhelming was because

1. My husband just bought me the best smelling perfume ever- Jimmy Choo.

2. I already have 9 shampoos in my shower and I wear my hair in a bun every day

3. I found a nice moisturizer a few months ago from citrus lane which is Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer.

But the hot mama and nail pad will go to good use.


----------



## classybroad (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> damn. that's my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sorry. Bright side- no foils in this one


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> sorry. Bright side- no foils in this one


 that's true. yeah technically my box weight is .5315 so i may or may not get it but our box weights are close. i hope february is better or i'm cashing out my points and canceling my main account again.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 9, 2013)

After going through the boxes, it looks like there are only 9 possibilities for me (assuming I don't get another Eyeko - has anyone gotten that a second time in a different color?).  And I actually like all the possibilities for my box!  There aren't any that I'd be totally bummed to have, most of them look pretty awesome.  As of now, it looks like I could get:  1, 3, 7, 12, 13, 16, 23, 30, or 32.


----------



## classybroad (Jan 9, 2013)

box 13, 21 and 34 have a juice beauty kit- wonder what products you will get from the kit and will they be foils? I love that brand.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box21/juice-beauty-organics-to-go-kit


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 9, 2013)

Love that the nail polish they feature in the video is only in one box.


----------



## sarahmatz (Jan 9, 2013)

If I received a larabar in a previous box in one flavor, am I eligible to receive it again in a different box in a different flavor?


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that the nail polish they feature in the video is only in one box.


 i was thinking the very exact thing


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Marine Cream has had me intrigued for a while now.  My current staple is Philosophy Hope in a Jar for dry skin, but I definitely wouldn't be sad to sample the Clark's.


hope in a jar has NOTHING on marine cream!! marine cream is like Pepsi and hope in a jar is BK cola..promise! actually i should probably tell you opposite so you'll swap you marine cream right to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarahmatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I received a larabar in a previous box in one flavor, am I eligible to receive it again in a different box in a different flavor?


yep. different flavors = different product according to BB.


----------



## classybroad (Jan 9, 2013)

This is my 9th box what time of month do they email the 20% off code?


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because it's only showing 4 things? I think a few boxes still showed 4 things on the 9th in the last couple months, but actually ended up having at least 5 items when it was all said and done. The 5th product just wasn't in the store yet - so they didn't show the pic/link to it until later.
> 
> So with that in mind, and the assumption they'll add "something" - that box looks pretty nice, to me, lol.


 They added a makeup remover wipey thing. You can see it in the box pic, but the product link still isn't there.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tiffanylynn444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyway, the reason I'm posting is that I wanted to tell you girls that already got (or end up getting) the clarifying shampoo - you can use gentle clarifying shampoos to clean your makeup brushes.  Then at least it won't go to waste!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just bought a 97 cent bottle of Johnson's baby shampoo from Walmart's clearance section. that's what I'll be using for makeup brushes for a while


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought a 97 cent bottle of Johnson's baby shampoo from Walmart's clearance section. that's what I'll be using for makeup brushes for a while


 I love using a plain white bar of dove soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 9, 2013)

Who on here said that you could buy thebalms balm jovi pallette for 25? dollars? Where did you get it at?


----------



## Annie92 (Jan 9, 2013)

I actually don't mind perfume samples and ended up falling in love with the Juicy Couture scent. 

I'm a stickler for scents and normally don't try anything on unless I like the way it smells in the bottle. So I never tried the JC scents because they all smelled like obnoxious teens. However, when I got a sample and gave it a good shot on my skin, a lot of the overwhelming scents dissipated and I was left with this really nice berry/amber scent that reminded me of Ralph Lauren BP4. 

Plus they're one of the easiest things to pass on to my sisters/friends.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who on here said that you could buy thebalms balm jovi pallette for 25? dollars? Where did you get it at?


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/thebalm-holiday-palette

It says under "Discovery Dash"


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 9, 2013)

So I just had a thought...I originally had nail polish as my splurge product. I mean, I do own a few different Deborah Lippmann colors (although I bought them on ebay for cheaper) and my assumption was that having that as a splurge would get me some good ones (As I'm sure several of us thought)

But today I just realized that I have actually received three different nail polishes in the year I've been subscribed. Does that mean that the splurge=not getting it theory doesn't really apply? (I just changed it)


----------



## ddave (Jan 9, 2013)

I really really really hope I get the Hot Mama blush in this box! I'd be so thrilled with any box with the blush and embryoliss *keeping my fingers crossed*


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 9, 2013)

Another thing, I've seen people say that they'll find out what box they got on the 10th...how does that work?


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tiffanylynn444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't post much here but come often to look at the spoilers so - thank you guys!  I am SOOOO hoping for Box 1 this month even though it has a perfume in it.  I AM SO SICK OF PERFUME SAMPLES - 9 out of my 10 boxes have have had a perfume or cologne sample in them.
> 
> Anyway, the reason I'm posting is that I wanted to tell you girls that already got (or end up getting) the clarifying shampoo - you can use gentle clarifying shampoos to clean your makeup brushes.  Then at least it won't go to waste!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The makeup brush idea is GREAT. I will try to remember that!


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone else with a box weight of 0.505? I never seem to have a match on here.  :/


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone's box not ship yet? #impatientgirlproblrms


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine hasn't. The little January truck on my account page just sits there, all unclickable and sad.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another thing, I've seen people say that they'll find out what box they got on the 10th...how does that work?


 Log into your birchbox account, then click on 'Box' on the left hand side, underneath 'Women'.  

The new box contents don't usually upload until late morning/early afternoon (Eastern time).


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 9, 2013)

still no tracking number here. it better hurry up I need something to brighten up my crappie week even if it is just a tracking number from birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine hasn't. The little January truck on my account page just sits there, all unclickable and sad.


 same here. i hope that they ship it late or do whatever it takes for me to get 100 points, lol. (for my 2nd account)


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 9, 2013)

I got my box, someone posted a picture of the same one earlier but eh, I can't find it.





So have a crappy webcam shot of my insert instead!  I am actually REALLY happy about the Number 4, even though I cowash, I like to do a clarifying wash every once in a while if I feel my hair is getting dull and when I swim laps in the pool, since it goes major green.  I've never seen a sulfate-free shampoo advertised as clarifying.  I'd like a matching conditioner though.

Juicy makes me gag on my skin, it's going to my mom.  She can wear these kind of scents without smelling like a hooker covered in cotton candy.  Whyyy is my chemistry so weird?  
On a side note, for my secular holiday cookies I bought one of those sets of sprinkles that has all the little jars of different colors in one package (Betty Crocker I think) and they make AWESOME decanting containers!  I kept the little sprinkler top for one and put my Lulu Organics dry shampoo from a few months back in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone's box not ship yet? #impatientgirlproblrms


My main subscription box didn't ship yet.. but going through the January pages it could be any one of like 25 boxes.. basically any box that doesn't have the Mary Lou Manizer.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Log into your birchbox account, then click on 'Box' on the left hand side, underneath 'Women'.
> 
> The new box contents don't usually upload until late morning/early afternoon (Eastern time).


 They've been updating to show which box you get at 6am EST on the morning of the 10th, since about September, IIRC.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 9, 2013)

> I just noticed that theBalms Balm Jovi pallete is only 25 bucks right now with free shipping only til 5 am on Jan 11. I was going to spend my points on the Mary Lou but this looks like much more fun! Have any of you tried the staniac? I am looking for a blush that will not break me out. Even though everything breaks me out. Oh and hello to all of you, I'm a long time lurker first time poster.


 I have the balm jovi pallette and I luv luv it - it's my go to pallette right now!!


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box, someone posted a picture of the same one earlier but eh, I can't find it.
> 
> ...


 Heh. Hooker covered in cotton candy and secular cookies. I like that.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've been updating to show which box you get at 6am EST on the morning of the 10th, since about September, IIRC.


 Perfect. I can check as soon as I wake up and send my sister a screenshot to annoy her! My box is always better than hers.


----------



## CBritt (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was posted that you are less likely to get a sample of something that is listed as a splurge... because they know you will already buy that. They want you to try something new. I got polish when I had foundation as my splurge... but I never got any bb creams or foundation type samples. I left mine blank this month so we shall see.


 Thanks! My splurge item is nail polish and I never thought of it that way. Now that you mention it, I have gotten a few BB creams and tinted moisturizers. I have been subbed for a year and have received five nail polishes (six if you count the strips). I think I might change my splurge to perfume, since they are going to send me perfume samples anyway (which I don't mind).


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 10, 2013)

> i would give me left arm for another sample of marine cream..HINT HINT PEOPLE PLEASE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me tooooo! Love that stuff!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 10, 2013)

> Ditto. Never get it and its been there for months.


 I HATE nail polish and I always get stuck with it! Guess I should change it to my splurge item and maybe I won't get as many as backwards as that sounds.


----------



## missionista (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine hasn't. The little January truck on my account page just sits there, all unclickable and sad.


 Mine too.  But that gives me hope that the box I really want might be coming.  I haven't seen anyone else post about it yet, so I'm guessing it wasn't in the first wave that was sent out.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 10, 2013)

I actually wouldn't mind yet another hair oil. I am just about done with the one Ipsy sent out and I was happy with it; I had sampled three others in other birchboxes and was happy with all of them. I'm thinking about purchasing a full size but they are all pretty good in my opinion. I'd like to sample one that will end up being my holy grail 




 Hopefully I can try out that Ojon tri layer one or the serum they are sending out this month.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Jan 10, 2013)

can someone give me the box link


----------



## heatwebb000 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "My Box," is showing up on numbers: 13, 24, 32, 33, and 34. I honestly would love any of them BUT 13. I would kill for 24!!!!!


 My box is showing u 3,6,13,21,20,34 and 26 i will die if i get 6 or 26 they are the worst


----------



## heatwebb000 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dream box would be seven. I want that hot mama


 I got it last month I really like it


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 10, 2013)

Im pretty happy with all the boxes this month. Hoping I get an eyeko eyeliner in one of my boxes! I only have tracking info on one of my two boxes and the weight is .54. Has anyone received a box with that weight yet?


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 10, 2013)

For some reason, every time I click the tracking info link on my account page, it takes me to the UPS site and doesn't actually show a tracking info page. Like, not even the "your box hasn't shipped yet" page. I'll put in the tracking number and it just goes back to the page where you enter it. Is anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jan 10, 2013)

I already got juicy perfume and the eyeko liner, and the DDF pore minimizer so i'm actually down to just a few boxes and none of them look terrible! WOHOO! too bad my tracking number does nothing on the ups website, lol


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, every time I click the tracking info link on my account page, it takes me to the UPS site and doesn't actually show a tracking info page. Like, not even the "your box hasn't shipped yet" page. I'll put in the tracking number and it just goes back to the page where you enter it. Is anyone else experiencing that?


 Yes. For two days now.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. For two days now.


 Glad it's not just me, but that's really annoying. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't even having tracking info for either of my accounts..


----------



## Laura Marie (Jan 10, 2013)

I want to cancel one of my Birchbox accounts but I have about 500 points saved up. Do I have to use my points before I cancel? I was thinking maybe I would still access to them I just wouldn't be getting a monthly box....


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you can still keep your points even if you cancel.  they'll stay on the site.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 10, 2013)

because of the n4, Viva La Juicy, Eyeko liner and Hot Mama repeats I've only got a chance at 1, 3, 12, 13, 28, 30 and 32 on one of my accounts.  Four of them have the marine cream that I would love to have again.    1, 2 and 32 would all be serious duds for me.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 10, 2013)

self, step away from the computer and do something productive!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> self, step away from the computer and do something productive!


I think you are talking to me too.



I had been inseparable from my lappy since 7AM PST, now it is 1:26 AM, i cant stop it.


----------



## considerately (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you are talking to me too.
> ...


 Same here.. PST as well..  and all I can seem to do is online shop.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you are talking to me too.
> ...


 Wow!  That's a long time!  Get some sleep, girl!  Here it's 11AM and I've been on and off since I woke up.  I think I'm actually going to have to go outside to quit.


----------



## Annie92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone else get an email about theBalms Balm Jovi Discovery Dash? 

Looks like some MUT users recognized the deal before they even posted it! 

I just used up my points and picked it up for a sweet $5.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 10, 2013)

Good morning ...getting box 1,still no tracking update


----------



## jams (Jan 10, 2013)

good morning! getting box 11 here- despite the fact i had a dream i was getting box 1!!!


----------



## effigie (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting Box 1.  My tracking has also updated, weight of 0.4760... delivery date of the 15th.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine still shows dec and no tracking either !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 10, 2013)

Getting Box 12! I am pretty happy with it, I am so glad I am getting the Put a lid on it. I wasn't excited about anything in the video and I am not getting anything from the video but am getting 3 out of the 4 fb spoilers. Although I'm not disappointed about getting the Amika I just got another Shampoo for color treated hair last month &amp; its still in the box. I will use them both eventually but probably only when I travel. 

I think I am going to change my Hair preference to normal or leave it blank. They always seem to assign boxes based on this for me. I just switched it to color treated 2 months ago and since then have got a color treated shampoo 2 months in a row, and before that I had frizzy marked and I got an anti frizz serum 3 months in a row! I have already sampled the 100% Pure lotion since I got it as a free sample with a Shea Terra purchase I made. The Marine looks neat but so expensive that I hope I dont like it!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jan 10, 2013)

My second account updated - Box 9! That's 


Aerie Shimmer
Deborah Lippmann the Stripper to go
Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
I'm happy to finally get theBalm Hot Mama blush, though is it weird that I'm sad there's no lifestyle extra? 

My main account just got a new 1 year sub, so I am getting a welcome box. (It hasn't updated with which one.) Tracking said it was supposed to be here on the 4th, but USPS messed up and said it was delivered when it hasn't. Luckily, I called CS, so I think they're going to sort it out!


----------



## cmello (Jan 10, 2013)

Getting box 9.. excited for the hot mama, finally a sulphate free shampoo ( last month's was a waste) and the embryolisse.. if only i had the eye primer!! happy thursday

 
Deborah Lippmann the Stripper to go
Buy
 
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
Buy
 
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo
Buy
 
Aerie Shimmer 1.7oz Fragrance
Buy
 
Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream) - 7...
Buy


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

Getting box 25 and it sucks!!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting two box ones... :/ It says one on my profile but 12 on the list...If anyone wants to trade for the full box, let me know. I really want one with the mattifier in it. 

marine cream

harvey prince

body cream

put a lid on it

amika shampoo


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

My box is not showing up. Anyone have adventurous with splurge of latest makeup color?


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, every time I click the tracking info link on my account page, it takes me to the UPS site and doesn't actually show a tracking info page. Like, not even the "your box hasn't shipped yet" page. I'll put in the tracking number and it just goes back to the page where you enter it. Is anyone else experiencing that?


 Same here.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 32.  I'm pretty excited for it!  Get here, get here box!!

1.  Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit
2.  My Multi-purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
3.  Kerastase Masque Chroma-Riche - Treat
4.  Alessandro Cream Rich
5.  Lashem Double Trouble Mascara

I'm always excited for mascara, and since I have aging on my profile, I ALWAYS get some sort of moisturizer, and that makes me happy, lol.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is not showing up. Anyone have adventurous with splurge of latest makeup color?


Any guesses as to which one I will get with this profile?


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 10, 2013)

I do but nothing is showing up for me either !


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got box 9 &amp; I listed adventurous


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Any guesses as to which one I will get with this profile?


 I have splurge of latest makeup color with adventurous, trendy and classic selected in one of my boxes and I'm getting box one with the nail polish!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have splurge of latest makeup color with adventurous, trendy and classic selected in one of my boxes and I'm getting box one with the nail polish!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got box 9 &amp; I listed adventurous


your splurge?


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 10, 2013)

Another month gone by, birchbox still doesn't want me to sample the damn eyeko liner.  I've been subscribed almost 2 years and i'm starting to feel like its time to part ways.  I have about 700 birchbox points and I don't feel really compelled to spend them on anything.  I should probably buy the liner but I don't want to try before I buy.  I'm getting box 2, anyone want to trade entire boxes?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got boring ass box 9 (not a bad box but not awesome) on main account and nothing (no tracking and December still shows up) on the second account. I'm leaving hair blank on my profIles from now on since they always choose my box based off that.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

Haircare to avoid hair products. I subscribe to Curlkit. I get enough hair products there, lol.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got boring ass box 9 (not a bad box but not awesome) on main account and nothing (no tracking and December still shows up) on the second account. I'm leaving hair blank on my profIles from now on since they always choose my box based off that.


I though 9 looked pretty good


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 10, 2013)

My box still isn't showing up.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box still isn't showing up.


me either. do you keep clicking over to box or do you have to clear browser cookies?


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jan 10, 2013)

I am getting box 3 on my 2nd account, which I am pretty happy about...no info for my main account yet.  I also just ordered Balm Jovi for $15, with my points (just placed an order not long ago, so haven't saved very many, lol), and also got the Pick Two Pack with the Gloss Moderne Masque (never got to try it) and Dr. Jart BB Cream (which I love)!  Yea!


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hold your horses, I have the same thing listed and i'm getting box 2  with


Fresh Lotus Moisturizer
Harvey Prince Skinny Chic
Lashem Measurable Difference Lash Gel Serum
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One


----------



## grayc (Jan 10, 2013)

i'm getting box 2.  not bad; will add the shampoo to my trade list.  Excited to finallly get the Balm.  Curious to try the eye lash stuff... even though most of the reviews bash the size of the sample.  I"m even excited to try my parfume sample... sounds more like a 21 drops type thing/smell... but i could be tottally wrong.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hold your horses, I have the same thing listed and i'm getting box 2  with
> ...


I would be good with that box too.  This is my first real box with them and nothing is up on my account, so I had no idea what to expect


----------



## ngardner8503 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yay box 1!!  Couldn't be more thrilled!  Most excited about....

theBalm Put a lid on it and the Alessandro Nail Polish!!!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 10, 2013)

My main account is getting box 1, yay! Also my splurge is listed as nail polish, which goes against the theory that you won't get your splurge item. My theory is that the splurge item question just isn't as important in their algorithm. I think they take things like skin concerns, hair type, and wether or not you have received a product in the box before into consideration above your splurge item. Especially since there are a set number of boxes. People always get way more upset if they get curly hair products and they have straight hair, or if they get a repeat item, over not getting their splurge item. I do think though, that if their algorithm truly messes up that they should give you points for it (and not just that you don't like the products, but when they get things like skin color wrong.)


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, my boxes updated, on my first account I'm getting box 21, and on my second, box 12. I'd say box 12 is the one I'm more happy about.  Since my hair is color treated, I knew I'd get that Amika, guess I'll have two of those, also end up with two of the primer, which is cool, but I'm hooked on my Too Faced Shadow Insurance Candlelight. We'll see though. The Harvy Prince I'm happy to try since I love fruity scents, the Viva La Juicy I've gotten in a box before. I'm curious to see what size that Clarks Botanicals is, I'm sure its not full size, but I can't tell if its a packet or a mini pot. I guess I can't complain, I really dislike packets but at least the other stuff in the box makes the packets seem like a little extra.  I wish box 21 had a box picture so I knew what sizes were in it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha

Box 12 has a tracking number and weighs 0.4668

Box 21 has tracking but it does nothing right now.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My main account is getting box 1, yay! Also my splurge is listed as nail polish, which goes against the theory that you won't get your splurge item.
> 
> My theory is that the splurge item question just isn't as important in their algorithm. I think they take things like skin concerns, hair type, and wether or not you have received a product in the box before into consideration above your splurge item. Especially since there are a set number of boxes. People always get way more upset if they get curly hair products and they have straight hair, or if they get a repeat item, over not getting their splurge item. I do think though, that if their algorithm truly messes up that they should give you points for it (and not just that you don't like the products, but when they get things like skin color wrong.)


 My splurge on both accounts is the Latest Makeup color and I've consistently gotten makeup in my boxes. I completely agree with you on how they determine what to put in boxes, I have color treated hair and of course got the item designed for that in my box.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah. I am just not interested in bb like that anymore. I'm excited more about the ipsy bag than this. I'll still try everything though (I won't be happy until bb gives me a mascara).


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah. I am just not interested in bb like that anymore. I'm excited more about the ipsy bag than this. I'll still try everything though (I won't be happy until bb gives me a mascara).


 I love Ipsy WAY more! And even though we're not getting any makeup in our bags this month, I'm still excited for the bag. I'm a makeup junkie so I was LOVING all the makeup Ipsy threw at me. I did only get one bag this month, though, instead of two, because for me at least, the lack of makeup makes me not want 2 bags.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 10, 2013)

Im getting box 14






Hmm I dont really wear eye liner so idk about that one and the rest of the items are just meeh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting two box ones... :/ It says one on my profile but 12 on the list...If anyone wants to trade for the full box, let me know. I really want one with the mattifier in it.
> 
> ...


That is box 12. All boxes say Box 1 until you click on the box picture under "My Boxes" where they are all listed and then your number comes up.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2013)

Ugh! Still nothing on my account and I'm losing hope in getting box 1 now that several ppl are saying they're getting it... Oh well.  I didn't see a box that I didn't like, so I'm holding out hope that there will be at least one thing I'll like/use in this box!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 10, 2013)

kind of off question but, are we doing spoilers anymore? I sat there and made sure all my spoiler words were whited out and I see all these posts just flinging them around. I don't care either way, I just want to know if I really need to be wasting my time whiting out haha.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

The cat is out of the bag now for the thread this month. No need for then now.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah I'm digging the ipsy bag this month too and it's makeup free. I never thought I would like a makeup free bag, lol.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 10, 2013)

My tracking # doesnt seem to work yet, i will click on it but it takes me to the main site and tell me to enter it manually and when I do it doesnt do anything



*sighhhhh.....


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 21. Eh... :/ I REALLY wanted to try the  Skinny Chic (sorry can't put a spoiler over it) perfume (for once I wanted to try a perfume!) because I like amber and grapefruit. Boo. Instead I'm getting yet another Juicy Couture sample (but a different scent then the 2 before, so it doesn't count as a duplicate). GAH. I really dislike Juicy Couture, their perfumes give me headaches. 

I'm also getting the Embryoliss. Maybe this sounds stupid but what is with the ingredients? 


It doesn't really contain.. well.. embryo... right? Ew!

Does anyone know if the 

Juice Beauty Kit To Go
is foil packets? I hope not cause I'm getting that too.


----------



## CarmenVF (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting Box #2 as well. Though I'll probably be putting the blush up for trade, I'm pretty happy with this box.


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would be good with that box too.  This is my first real box with them and nothing is up on my account, so I had no idea what to expect


 If nothing has come up yet your probably getting a different box.  They ship them out in waves, have you got your tracking number yet?


----------



## MarieS (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box #3 and quite happy with it.  I actually like getting mascara since I toss it after two months regardless so if BB keeps me with a fresh supply I won't be at Target replacing them.


----------



## TPeterson (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 1, and my splurge item is nail polish! Woo-hoo!!! Does anyone know how big the Ojon sample is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

My box page hasn't updated yet, which means I'll be obsessively checking it until it does lol. I like a lot of the items I've seen so far so it seems like it should be a good month!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> kind of off question but, are we doing spoilers anymore? I sat there and made sure all my spoiler words were whited out and I see all these posts just flinging them around. I don't care either way, I just want to know if I really need to be wasting my time whiting out haha.


 I always wonder this too...when can we stop spoiler tagging things, because I am lazy.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 10, 2013)

My main account is getting box #3

(No picture)

alessandro Cream Rich

Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit
KÃ©rastase Nutritive Nectar Thermique - Protect
Lashem Double Trouble Mascara
Myâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
 


My second account is getting box #14






Aerie Shimmer
Caudalie Vinexpert Radiance Day Cream SPF 15
Deborah Lippmann the Stripper to go
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

I'm pretty happy with both.


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm receiving box #21 as well... it's ok, though this is 2 months in a row with shampoo....???  I would've preferred box #1 (like many others) with the nail

    polish, because as my husband would say: "we are dangerously low with 100-200 bottles"... lol


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, it looks like I am getting box #21.  I'm actually pretty pleased with my samples this month- I would definitely give them all a try except for, and this should come as no surprise to anyone since we all feel the same apparently, the perfume,  I don't wear Juicy Couture clothes....I gave the Juicy La Fleur a poor review when I got it as a sample in my box in August.  What makes you think I would want the the Juicy perfume this month?  I'm not against getting perfume samples, provided its not a mass market brand.  I fell in love with the Joya Ames  Soeurs Parfum sample of A Scent of Soulmates and I plan on getting it with my points.  I'd try the Harvey Prince and some of the more "indie" brands.....but enough with the Coach, Juicy, Kate Spade, and Taylor Frickin' Swift.

Sorry for the perfume rant.  Anyway, I had the Amika mask in my April box and loved how it made my hair feel- I'm looking forward to trying the shampoo.  I also had a Juice Beauty moisturizer in that box.  I didn't try it, but I did give it to my brother's gf and she loved it....so I'm definitely open to trying whatever is included for that sample pack.  I'm always open to trying a good lid primer and I'd definitely give the Embryolisse a shot- in the winter, the harsh Chicago winds really take a toll on my face as I walk to and from work, so I need all the help I can get!  Just don't mess up shipping this month BB and everything will be fine!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking # doesnt seem to work yet, i will click on it but it takes me to the main site and tell me to enter it manually and when I do it doesnt do anything
> 
> ...


 Yeah, the tracking numbers on both of my accounts does that. 



 I'm really just hoping my main account box gets here today. I want to get that BalmJovi palette, but I don't want to pay for it. I only need to review 2 more products to have enough points to get it for $5.


----------



## antonella (Jan 10, 2013)

does anyone know how the juice beauty to go kit looks like


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 10, 2013)

Me too!! I got the eyeko, no. 4 shampoo and aerie in my second box last month. So its all repeat -- this sucks.



> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting box 14
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 14 and I'm so excited! It has everything I want! Here's to hoping the eyeliner is in a usable color for me though.


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 10, 2013)

Yay, I'm getting box 1! It's the first time I've gotten exactly the one I wanted. A nice little surprise on a somewhat bleak day.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how the juice beauty to go kit looks like


I have this kit, and it is made up of deluxe samples. I haven't seen anything online yet but I would hope you would get maybe one of the deluxe samples from the actual kit.


----------



## missmary2186 (Jan 10, 2013)

looks like im getting box 21 which im actually happy with   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 10, 2013)

When do you usually get your tracking info? I'm sorry, I'm just so anxious to know when my box is gonna get here lol


----------



## casey anne (Jan 10, 2013)

Rarrrr...I want my box to update!!!!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

For the second month in a row my box photo differs from the contents listed below. I know it's the contents that must be right because the photo above includes a few products I've already received. In addition, it was the contents that were correct last month.  The contents are:

Eyeko Skinny Liquid liner (which I own in purple and olive so I hope for brown)

Juliette Has A Gun Mad Madame (which I am most excited about however irrational that may seem)

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

Caudalie Vinexpert Radiance Day Cream

Deborah Lippman The Stripper To Go (meh...will likely trade this along with a few similar ones I have by Julep)

I have no idea what number this is, but all in all it's a pretty good box and I get to try the perfume I really want to try.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

No updated box info or tracking for me yet. And I know this isn't an issue of billing because I just paid for a whole year on 12/31. &gt;_&gt; I'm debating whether to yell at them now or wait to see if they'll update it, and if they don't, yell at them tomorrow and hope to get points. I'm thinking the the latter if only because I actually want to give them a grace period to get their stuff together. I don't nec want points, just regular service &gt;___&gt;

Jeez BB you were so good with me at the beginning, why all these ridiculous problems.


----------



## Libby12 (Jan 10, 2013)

My account finally updated. Looks like I am getting box 12. Overall I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the second month in a row my box photo differs from the contents listed below. I know it's the contents that must be right because the photo above includes a few products I've already received. In addition, it was the contents that were correct last month.  The contents are:
> 
> ...


 Checked Zadi's blog because for some reason I can't read/load her thread correctly. This is box 11.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 10, 2013)

Getting box 9 and it's one that I wanted! I wonder how many months in a row I can be so lucky? So excited to try Hot Mama!


----------



## carebear (Jan 10, 2013)

Still no update on my main account (but last month it didn't show up until the 11th) but on my second account i am getting box 9 which I'm okay with, but I got the Hot Mama in my box for my main account last month so I don't really need another one but I do love the product. I'm kind of meh about everything else but I'll give it a try!

But since I've already got an Eyeko Liner and Hot Mama/MaryLou in my main account, I assume I wont be getting those again, so Ive narrowed it down to boxes 32, 28, 12 or 1. I would be happy with all of them! I really want to try TheBalm's Put a Lid on It or any of the Harvey Prince perfumes.


----------



## GinaM (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the second month in a row my box photo differs from the contents listed below. I know it's the contents that must be right because the photo above includes a few products I've already received. In addition, it was the contents that were correct last month.  The contents are:
> 
> ...


 My individual box items show I am getting the same box as you but the picture of the box contents under my account is different....hmmmm....so I wonder which one I am getting.


----------



## missmary2186 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, the tracking numbers on both of my accounts does that.
> 
> ...


 the balmjovi palette is on sale for $25 (from $39.50) until tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i just noticed! i want it too haha


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 10, 2013)

I really want to try the Juliette has a gun fragrance! I am crossing my fingers since it only seems to be in 1 box. Plus this is my first box so technically should be a welcome box. Hoping to get lucky!


----------



## drk51284 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 9 and it's one that I wanted! I wonder how many months in a row I can be so lucky? So excited to try Hot Mama!


 Augh, see, I'm getting box 9 and I'm a sad kitten this morning. I did feel better when I read that the shampoo is sulfate-free, so at least I'll be able to try it.

I was hoping to avoid the Aerie like the plague and was super duper hoping for Harvey Prince - I actually look forward to perfume samples that interest me and tend to be less insanely floral, like the Juliette has a Gun, Harvey Prince, etc., but usually they're Juicy &amp; co. which make me sad. And the nail polish, was hoping for that... guess I'll take a moment to mourn over my morning cup of coffee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe the Hot Mama will turn my life around, though, so there's hope!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 10, 2013)

I peeked at one item I'm getting and based on which boxes it's in....I'm getting either box one or two, which is fine by me!  Just wish my second account would go ahead and update now.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got an email saying my  box shipped but no tracking on there or my account page. I really hope I get box 1 or any box with mary lou manizer in it.  I got box 1 last month and was extremely happy with it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

> Got my box today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I peeked and this box is coming my way, too! Already have the makeup item, so maybe I'll trade it. Definitely excited for the rest!


----------



## jams (Jan 10, 2013)

quick question-- does anyone know if i buy stuff in the birchbox shop with my points can i still earn points?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> quick question-- does anyone know if i buy stuff in the birchbox shop with my points can i still earn points?


 nope. you gotta use your own $ to get points. you also don't get any points for shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2013)

Both of my boxes shipped. Hoping to get one of them by Saturday. Looks like I'm getting Boxes 1 &amp; 12. Looking forward to trying the hair stuff and skincare items from both boxes. I'm still trying to find my HG hair care items.

Will probably put up the nail polish and harvey prince perfumes up from trade.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 10, 2013)

Yay!  Box #1!!!  Now I'm wondering which nail polish I'm getting.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jan 10, 2013)

No update for me yet, still showing Dec's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, I feel so dumb lol. When I narrowed my box choices down, I totally didn't realise that I'd gotten the Viva la Juicy _la Fleur_ previously, not the Viva la Juicy, so I'm getting box 21. Eh, could be worse. There's 3 items I'll try and 2 items I'll give to my mum/grandma, everything will be used up.

Pretty bummed I'm not getting Box 1 though, I want to try that nail polish!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No update for me yet, still showing Dec's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too. I hope it updates today


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 4. Will be excited once I know what color the eyeliner is. I only use brown or black, so we will see!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

Where is our spoiler thread? Smh, can't find it lol.


----------



## 108Jessica (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I feel so dumb lol. When I narrowed my box choices down, I totally didn't realise that I'd gotten the Viva la Juicy _la Fleur_ previously, not the Viva la Juicy, so I'm getting box 21. Eh, could be worse. There's 3 items I'll try and 2 items I'll give to my mum/grandma, everything will be used up.
> 
> Pretty bummed I'm not getting Box 1 though, I want to try that nail polish!


 I did the EXACT same thing yesterday when I narrowed my choices down - I did not account for the La Fleur!


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where is our spoiler thread? Smh, can't find it lol.


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132028/spoilers-birchbox-january-2013-the-boxes


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

Never mind, found the list! I'm getting boxes 1 and 9! Both look awesome and have items I was hoping for. BB has kicked off. 2013 on a high note with me lol.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Jan 10, 2013)

My box still hasn't updated either. Out of 12 possible boxes, 5 have the eyeko I've been wanting for months. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the EXACT same thing yesterday when I narrowed my choices down - I did not account for the La Fleur!


 I hate it when product names by the same brand are so similar that you can mix them up. I didn't like the La Fleur and just judging by the description of this one, I won't like it either because the jasmine+vanilla combination is on my list of things I wish would stop existing.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132028/spoilers-birchbox-january-2013-the-boxes


 Thanks!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Never mind, found the list! I'm getting boxes 1 and 9! Both look awesome and have items I was hoping for. BB has kicked off. 2013 on a high note with me lol.


 I'm getting boxes 1 and 9 too!  








I'm happy to get another Hot Mama and n4 shampoo, and I won't mind trying the cult moisturizer, the youth preserver, tiny ojon sample or the put a lid on it.  I've never tried an eye primer.  Does anyone know if this actually works?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

> I'm getting boxes 1 and 9 too! Â
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to get another Hot Mama and n4 shampoo, and I won't mind trying the cult moisturizer, the youth preserver, tiny ojon sample or the put a lid on it. Â I've never tried an eye primer. Â Does anyone know if this actually works?


 I'm excited for the shampoo, I was hoping for that last month. As for the primer, not sure, but happy to try! Eye primers can really help to make shadows pop and stay longer.


----------



## grayc (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both of my boxes shipped. Hoping to get one of them by Saturday. Looks like I'm getting Boxes 1 &amp; 12. Looking forward to trying the hair stuff and skincare items from both boxes. I'm still trying to find my HG hair care items.
> 
> Will probably put up the nail polish and harvey prince perfumes up from trade.


 If you want to trade anything i have for the polish let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting box 2 and i have a trade list.

Thanks


----------



## Wida (Jan 10, 2013)

I took a BB break after Septembers box and I signed back up for January's box (I missed the points, lol).  I am getting box 9, which isn't bad, but I was really hoping for that eye primer!  I'm just starting to use shadows and I need a primer to go with them, but I haven't bought one yet.  I'll try to score one in a trade and if I can't, I guess I'll bite the bullet and buy one.  I swear that I'm the only person that likes the perfume samples too.  I can't get enough of them - most of them, anyways.  I'm excited to try the Aerie and I wouldn't have minded Harvey Prince.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box still hasn't updated either. Out of 12 possible boxes, 5 have the eyeko I've been wanting for months. Fingers crossed.


 It took me 10 mos. before I finally got the eyeko in Decembers box! I hope you get it!


----------



## cmello (Jan 10, 2013)

thats awesome i'm gettin box 9... would love if it included that nail polish!!!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took a BB break after Septembers box and I signed back up for January's box (I missed the points, lol).  I am getting box 9, which isn't bad, but I was really hoping for that eye primer!  I'm just starting to use shadows and I need a primer to go with them, but I haven't bought one yet.  I'll try to score one in a trade and if I can't, I guess I'll bite the bullet and buy one.  I swear that I'm the only person that likes the perfume samples too.  I can't get enough of them - most of them, anyways.  I'm excited to try the Aerie and I wouldn't have minded Harvey Prince.


 A *lot* of us seem to have primers on our trade list, and there will be even more after this month's Birchboxes are received. If you have a pretty good trade list you will probably get the chance to try several brands if you want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorite for eyes so far has been Urban Decay (which isn't always on a ton of lists but I have traded for one before). Ipsy just had another brand last month and Birchbox has yet another this month so timing is with you!


----------



## Reason (Jan 10, 2013)

Im new here so Hi everyone.  Im getting box 32 if anyone is interested in doing a full box trade let me know.  I really want to try the eyeko liner.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 10, 2013)

I am SOOOOOO UNBELIEVABLE STOKED about the balmjovi palette being on sale!! I was planning on saving up points to buy a full size Mary-Lou just so I could use it as an eyeshadow, but this is like 20X better. Happy birthday to me! I just purchased the palette and a pick two with the jouer lip enhancer and some frizz stuff for only $15 total, and that is why I love love love Birchbox's point system. I can deal with boxes filled with stuff that I'm not too excited about. As long as I'm earning points for the reviews and can take advantage of their awesome sales, I'm happy! Every once in awhile when I find a product I really really love like that Mary-Lou, that is just icing on the cake!

I'm still not thrilled with any of the products that they are sending in the boxes this month, but I'm keeping an open mind, and maybe I'll be surprised. The clarifying shampoo is starting to sound promising now. Maybe since it is sulfate free, it won't destroy my hair like others I have tried.

I don't have shipping info, just that sad little unclickable truck someone else mentioned haha and my box page is still showing December. That's okay though because my balmjovi is on it's way!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 10, 2013)

Waah.  I really wanted to try the Frownies Rose water spray!  




  I wouldn't have minded a repeat of the Eyeko liner or the Clark's marine cream either.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Log into your birchbox account, then click on 'Box' on the left hand side, underneath 'Women'.
> 
> The new box contents don't usually upload until late morning/early afternoon (Eastern time).


 Wow, that seems so obvious, and yet I never knew it. I always thought the "box" button was just the page where they try to entice you to sign up.

I got a pretty good box, although I did get the clarifying shampoo :/ anyone want to trade?


----------



## astokes (Jan 10, 2013)

Yay! I'm getting Box #1.

I needed some more eye primer!

My mom is getting Box #32

The Lashem Double Trouble Mascara looks interesting. (albeit a little small looking)


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, every time I click the tracking info link on my account page, it takes me to the UPS site and doesn't actually show a tracking info page. Like, not even the "your box hasn't shipped yet" page. I'll put in the tracking number and it just goes back to the page where you enter it. Is anyone else experiencing that?


 I've been experiencing that since the number first showed up on Birchbox


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 10, 2013)

If I get another blue polish I think I'm going to have to make a phone call and try to beg them to stop.  They won't give me blue if my profile is 'Classic/Low Maintenance, will they?  Honestly I'm not sure if I'd like any of those colors now that I look at them.


----------



## TPeterson (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get another blue polish I think I'm going to have to make a phone call and try to beg them to stop.  They won't give me blue if my profile is 'Classic/Low Maintenance, will they?  Honestly I'm not sure if I'd like any of those colors now that I look at them.


 Most of the time you don't get the color shown in the pic. It just depends. Most of the time I got a different nail polish color than the one shown.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get another blue polish I think I'm going to have to make a phone call and try to beg them to stop.  They won't give me blue if my profile is 'Classic/Low Maintenance, will they?  Honestly I'm not sure if I'd like any of those colors now that I look at them.


 A small part of me is hoping for the red or black.  I don't normally wear those colors but am willing to give something new a try.  Blue has been sent out a lot by Birchbox and it's never a shade that looks good on me.  Maybe this time?!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have no idea why I keep getting moisturizers for dry skin in my boxes.... I have EXTREMEMLY oily skin and have indicated such in my profile.. I don't mind getting products that I think I might not care for, but something that is completely useless when I have indicated it on my profile is ridiculous. I'm not going to complain about getting a color I don't like because how are they supposed to know? But when I indicate my age and my skin type, I expect to get a mattifying primer like the one they are sampling not an anti aging moisturizing cream.. It's just dumb.. I've already emailed them to let them know how I feel..

P.S. If anyone wants to trade their mattifier and mascara let me know. I wish we still had the trade list up..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 10, 2013)

Wait, so since this isn't my first box and I ordered on 12/30 does that mean mine won't ship today? Sorry for the novice questions.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 10, 2013)

So for anyone who is really bummed about not getting a sample, I will share my secret...I look on ebay after everyone gets their box. if someone doesn't like their item, they will  post to sell it, and usually you'll only pay like $2 since they didn't really pay for it. I like to buy samples rather than a full sized item that I will not use up before I find a new one I just have to have!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 10, 2013)

HOW do i always get the one box with nailpolish, really don't know. i love nail polish, so it doesn't bother me, but for you curious ladies, my profile is set to "the latest makeup color."

adding, i'm also glad that this month my box has a lot of products that are actually AFFORDABLE.  the thing i hate most is getting some skin cream sample that is like 75 bucks for the full size. because i know i'll never buy that because a) i can't afford something like that on a student budget and B) i would never be able to wait that long to save up that much in points.





it's a nice variety. i'm interested in what the skinny chic perfume is like. so excited to try the balm primer. little sad that the fresh sample is foil packets and i can't actually tell based on this pic what the ojon hair serum sample is like (foil or not? what size?).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 10, 2013)

> I am SOOOOOO UNBELIEVABLE STOKED about the balmjovi palette being on sale!! I was planning on saving up points to buy a full size Mary-Lou just so I could use it as an eyeshadow, but this is like 20X better. Happy birthday to me! I just purchased the palette and a pick two with the jouer lip enhancer and some frizz stuff for only $15 total, and that is why I love love love Birchbox's point system. I can deal with boxes filled with stuff that I'm not too excited about. As long as I'm earning points for the reviews and can take advantage of their awesome sales, I'm happy! Every once in awhile when I find a product I really really love like that Mary-Lou, that is just icing on the cake!


 Ahhhh. I'm trying to decide if I want this! Well want, yes need, no. I'll read more reviews and think on it. I don't have any points to use on it but its such a good deal already!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So for anyone who is really bummed about not getting a sample, I will share my secret...I look on ebay after everyone gets their box. if someone doesn't like their item, they will  post to sell it, and usually you'll only pay like $2 since they didn't really pay for it. I like to buy samples rather than a full sized item that I will not use up before I find a new one I just have to have!


 yup. i got some legit samples on there like color club's put a pin in it nail polish. maybe if i get a sample that i don't care for i should sell it instead of trading it.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Most of the time you don't get the color shown in the pic. It just depends. Most of the time I got a different nail polish color than the one shown.


 Birchbox has me painted blue no matter what I'm afraid.  I've received:

Zoya Noel,

Color Club Blue Ming,

Zoya Bevin,

Color Club Insta This (x2),

and Essie Fair Game

Now if this one comes blue too, I might look like this


----------



## kaity123 (Jan 10, 2013)

i have three accounts &amp; not one has updated.... this is driving me insane.


----------



## jams (Jan 10, 2013)

> yup. i got some legit samples on there like color club's put a pin in it nail polish. maybe if i get a sample that i don't care for i should sell it instead of trading it.


 I do this too-- I don't ever wear lipgloss or lipstick so i always sell those samples on eBay- I've gotten as much as $7 if its a high end brand.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting Box 2! Pretty happy with it!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea why I keep getting moisturizers for dry skin in my boxes.... I have EXTREMEMLY oily skin and have indicated such in my profile.. I don't mind getting products that I think I might not care for, but something that is completely useless when I have indicated it on my profile is ridiculous. I'm not going to complain about getting a color I don't like because how are they supposed to know? But when I indicate my age and my skin type, I expect to get a mattifying primer like the one they are sampling not an anti aging moisturizing cream.. It's just dumb.. I've already emailed them to let them know how I feel..
> 
> P.S. If anyone wants to trade their mattifier and mascara let me know. I wish we still had the trade list up..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've discovered if your skin is oily, contrary to popular belief,  you SHOULD moisturize.  Until a couple years ago my skin had always been really, really oily too, so now I actually put a good layer of (marula) oil on my face right after i cleanse it to balance it out.  My skin has since stopped producing so much oil on its own since I counteracted the bad oil with a good, clean lipid layer every day and night.  It doesn't need to make all that oil anymore.

I agree however that you should have gotten the mattifier if you said you have oily skin.  It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 2...I'm disappointed that the Fresh moisturizer comes in little packets. I wish they would have just sent us a little jar or something, it looks like the full size is so big.


----------



## Hellaine (Jan 10, 2013)

It isnt showing any new box for me yet (just last months), nor shipping information...  anyone else like this or is it my end?


----------



## kaity123 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellaine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It isnt showing any new box for me yet (just last months), nor shipping information...  anyone else like this or is it my end?


 I have three accounts &amp; its doing the same for me on all three. I hate to be a negative nancy, but why can't my box ever come early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 10, 2013)

It will be box 34 for me


Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo
theBalmÂ® Cosmetics Put a Lid On Itâ„¢
Harvey Prince Skinny Chic
Juice Beauty Daily Essentials Organics To Go- I think this is the only thing I will have use for.


----------



## Hellaine (Jan 10, 2013)

cool glad its not me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  heading out to work and didnt have time to read the thread and see!  yeah, i get mine late every month, so used to it by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 10, 2013)

I got box 32, I am tired of getting Kerastase foil packets. This is the third time for me, last time was chroma sensitive, now it's chroma riche. I give up. I like to try different things, like different colors of nail polish from the same brand, but not foil packets from the same line of hair care.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellaine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It isnt showing any new box for me yet (just last months), nor shipping information...  anyone else like this or is it my end?


 Same for me!


----------



## Cathie (Jan 10, 2013)

(sigh)..update...Im getting box 7...still no tracking...I  am probably going to put all of it on my tradelist..I was really hoping for the Lashem and the marine cream, but Im getting:

Mattyfier,Amika, Hot Mama,Stripper polish remover and Skinny chic(  that name makes me want to punch Harvey in the face..lol)


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've discovered if your skin is oily, contrary to popular belief,  you SHOULD moisturize.  Until a couple years ago my skin had always been really, really oily too, so now I actually put a good layer of (marula) oil on my face right after i cleanse it to balance it out.  My skin has since stopped producing so much oil on its own since I counteracted the bad oil with a good, clean lipid layer every day and night.  It doesn't need to make all that oil anymore.
> 
> I agree however that you should have gotten the mattifier if you said you have oily skin.  It doesn't make any sense.


 Lol trust me.. I've spent a decade and thousands and thousands of dollars on skin care products for my oily skin. I've tried almost everything and still have the issue. Putting a heavy moisturizer on my skin doesn't work. I have been researching into the oil cleansing method using olive oil and castor oil. I might have to give that one a shot next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bambam (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (sigh)..update...Im getting box 7...still no tracking...I  am probably going to put all of it on my tradelist..I was really hoping for the Lashem and the marine cream, but Im getting:
> 
> Mattyfier,Amika, Hot Mama,Stripper polish remover and Skinny chic(  that name makes me want to punch Harvey in the face..lol)


 Are you interested in the Lashem serum or the mascara?? I got the lash gel serum and am interested in trading it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol trust me.. I've spent a decade and thousands and thousands of dollars on skin care products for my oily skin. I've tried almost everything and still have the issue. Putting a heavy moisturizer on my skin doesn't work. I have been researching into the oil cleansing method using olive oil and castor oil. I might have to give that one a shot next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You really should!  I've wasted tons of money too, and this is the only thing I've found that works.  I don't use moisturizers either- just the oil now.  I wash with a really delicate cleanser and pat my skin just a little bit before I put the oil on.  Also, that One Love Organics new best friend skin shammy has happily taken the place of my oil blotting pads and rides around permanently in my bag.  Good luck!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2013)

Tracking updated! My little truck is no longer sad and unclickable! Box weight .5140 projected delivery Jan 15th!  Box contents are not updated yet though... any way of telling which box I'm getting?


----------



## Cathie (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you interested in the Lashem serum or the mascara?? I got the lash gel serum and am interested in trading it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The Serum


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm not really digging anything I'm getting, to the point where I can't even remember anything in any of my boxes, but I am running on about three hours of sleep (insomnia, FU), so I'm hoping things change once I get the boxes and catch up on sleep. And I'm firmly anti-perfume-in-these-boxes for a variety of reasons, but I'm finding myself wishing they would start carrying Tokyomilk. I can actually wear Tainted Love! I think they might use actual oils instead of synthesized ingredients. This might be the key to my problems with most perfumes out there.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 10, 2013)

I have $20 in birchbox points, should I get the balm bon jovi palette that's on sale for 25!?!? I can't make decisions bahah.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 10, 2013)

> Lol trust me.. I've spent a decade and thousands and thousands of dollars on skin care products for my oily skin. I've tried almost everything and still have the issue. Putting a heavy moisturizer on my skin doesn't work. I have been researching into the oil cleansing method using olive oil and castor oil. I might have to give that one a shot next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I joke that My oily nose is my arch nemesis. I noticed what helping is moisturizing more at night (like V mentioned) and I backed off of harsh facial washes. In the morning I only use water, I am shocked at what a difference that has made, the rest of my t-zone has calmed waaaay down. For my nose, instead of moisturizer I put on a bit of Cover FX Matte foundation primer. This is literally the only primer that has truly suppressed oil production for me. I now only apply this on my nose and use other primers (cause sample world = options haha) on the rest of my face. I don't care how crazy that sounds, it works! And I use Mally Poreless Face Defender on my nose/t-zone. It's a game changer, I will never be without it!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 2...I'm disappointed that the Fresh moisturizer comes in little packets. I wish they would have just sent us a little jar or something, it looks like the full size is so big.


 
I know!  I had a feeling it would be foil packets of the Fresh, but was hoping they'd do a little pot since the Clarks Marine Cream is likely a little pot and is MUCH more pricey for the full size.  Le sigh.


----------



## Bambam (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Serum


 Awesome! PM me if you would like to trade! Here is my list, if you see anything else?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129879/bethani-bambam-trade-list


----------



## Wida (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm the exact same way!  I never seem to get the blemish or oily skin products although that's what my profile says.  I keep getting anti-aging heavy creams for my skin.  I am 33 and listed my real age on my profile and I wonder if they think I need anti-aging stuff because of my age, regardless what my skin type is.  Maybe I'll change my age to 21.  I have also tried adding more moisture, oils, the oil cleansing method and everything else that's recommended (including the much love One Love Organics), and none of it has worked for me and they've all broken me out on top of making me oilier; sigh....

I wish we still had the trade list up too.  I have a feeling that without it, the BB thread is going to become an impromptu trade thread after everybody receives their boxes for the month - which will bother those that don't trade.



> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea why I keep getting moisturizers for dry skin in my boxes.... I have EXTREMEMLY oily skin and have indicated such in my profile.. I don't mind getting products that I think I might not care for, but something that is completely useless when I have indicated it on my profile is ridiculous. I'm not going to complain about getting a color I don't like because how are they supposed to know? But when I indicate my age and my skin type, I expect to get a mattifying primer like the one they are sampling not an anti aging moisturizing cream.. It's just dumb.. I've already emailed them to let them know how I feel..
> 
> P.S. If anyone wants to trade their mattifier and mascara let me know. I wish we still had the trade list up..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joke that My oily nose is my arch nemesis. I noticed what helping is moisturizing more at night (like V mentioned) and I backed off of harsh facial washes. In the morning I only use water, I am shocked at what a difference that has made, the rest of my t-zone has calmed waaaay down. For my nose, instead of moisturizer I put on a bit of Cover FX Matte foundation primer. This is literally the only primer that has truly suppressed oil production for me. I now only apply this on my nose and use other primers (cause sample world = options haha) on the rest of my face. I don't care how crazy that sounds, it works! And I use Mally Poreless Face Defender on my nose/t-zone. It's a game changer, I will never be without it!


 Ooooo I love suggestions of things to try! I'm making a list of products. I really need to overhaul my routine... I'm looking to attack the issue at the root of the problem not just the symptoms of excessive oil production. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have $20 in birchbox points, should I get the balm bon jovi palette that's on sale for 25!?!? I can't make decisions bahah.


 I wish I had 20$ in points! I can never save the points! Ive got 100 pts and I think Im going to get the palette!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm the exact same way!  I never seem to get the blemish or oily skin products although that's what my profile says.  I keep getting anti-aging heavy creams for my skin.  I am 33 and listed my real age on my profile and I wonder if they think I need anti-aging stuff because of my age, regardless what my skin type is.  Maybe I'll change my age to 21.  I have also tried adding more moisture, oils, the oil cleansing method and everything else that's recommended (including the much love One Love Organics), and none of it has worked for me and they've all broken me out on top of making me oilier; sigh....
> 
> *I wish we still had the trade list up too.  I have a feeling that without it, the BB thread is going to become an impromptu trade thread after everybody receives their boxes for the month - which will bother those that don't trade.*


 LOL I definitely agree! I don't know how else to find trades except for looking up people individually which is a time consumer! I have my age as 23 (which I am) so I think you might have to be an infant to not get anti-aging products!




*I couldn't find a baby as an emoticon.. Lol. So I'm assuming this is a child on a horse...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

These regular threads should not be treated as a new trade thread. If members are interested in swapping, they should be creating classified ads and not clogging up our conversation threads. Or directly pming members who comment on items they are not interested in.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

It's pretty easy to find the trade lists once you go to them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22564/multiples

That's all. People bump and update there all the time, and you can search for specific items using the search engine. Good luck!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 10, 2013)

My tracking finally updated, weight of 0.4540, though no updated box pic.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have $20 in birchbox points, should I get the balm bon jovi palette that's on sale for 25!?!? I can't make decisions bahah.


 If you don't already have a similar palette, I say go for it. You can't beat $5! I have too much eyeshadow, but I had looked at that one previously


----------



## GreenThumbalina (Jan 10, 2013)

It was me, it should pop up when you search it on the birchbox site. Some sort of 'discovery deal' or something. They sent an email out about it this morning.


----------



## kaity123 (Jan 10, 2013)

okie dokie so the tracking updated, but my box page hasn't &amp; i'm getting scared. My first box weight is .3721, does that sound like foil samples to anyone else besides me? My second is .4250, this is a little better! My third box has a tracking number, but it takes me to this UPS weird page where it wants me to enter my tracking number &amp; anytime I do so it basically just refreshes the current page... I'm getting nervous haha. Has anyone had a weight of .3721 or .4250?


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> These regular threads should not be treated as a new trade thread. If members are interested in swapping, they should be creating classified ads and not clogging up our conversation threads. Or directly pming members who comment on items they are not interested in.


 Looking through a thread specifically for trading is a lot easier. Not sure why the thread was removed....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yay it was received by the local PO at 5am today even though it's not projected for delivery until the 12th. My box page hasn't updated yet either, but if I can get the box today, IDC for at least a week. I'd almost rather be surprised by opening it lol

Also, the box tracking literally showed up on my account page within the last hour... even though it was shipped on the 8th. Thanks for the tracking email, BB?


----------



## Wida (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree, but without a central trade list, I think it's going to happen.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These regular threads should not be treated as a new trade thread. If members are interested in swapping, they should be creating classified ads and not clogging up our conversation threads. Or directly pming members who comment on items they are not interested in.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Jan 10, 2013)

No box update yet, but I finally got a tracking number. Weight is listed as .5060. Anyone have a matching weight and know the box contents? I woke up this morning so excited to see what I was getting, and now I have to keep waiting.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 10, 2013)

Didn't get the "you box has shipped!" email yet, but tracking is up for me. Projected delivery date of the 15th, which means I'll probably get it around the 17th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 10, 2013)

on main box put face cream as splurge and getting box 1.  second box put makeup as splurge, getting box 34.   still have yet to receive an eyeko liner on either box and have been with bb almost 1 1/2 yrs


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 10, 2013)

How do you know which box you are getting?


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh and my weight is .4640


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 10, 2013)

I say I'm going to try to be completely surprised every time, but I always get impatient and want to look. Usually if there's something I really want I'll click on the item page from the shop so I can just see if I'm getting that specific product rather than ruining my whole box for myself. I'm already getting impatient haha


----------



## Bambam (Jan 10, 2013)

Getting Box 28.... weight is .4830.... new to the spoiler thing...Hope it works!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and my weight is .4640


 my weight is .4540...no updated box yet.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 10, 2013)

Its funny the things we ladies come up with in our daily cleansing routines...I use Benefits foam every morning,DDF every night and Vasanti every 3 days....followed by Its Potent for my eyes and Sampar for the rest of my face which I apply while my face is still damp.. I have oily skin with large crater sized pores, I still break out at 46!! Now I have the joy of wrinkles to combat the T zone oiliness...I just cant win but this routine works best for me!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 8. Slightly bummed after the stellar box I got last month, but ya win some...ya lose some. I will probably put the entire box on my trade list.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 12 with the following contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pretty excited about the expensive moisturizer and theBalm primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box12


 


100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream
$15.00 Ships Free




amika Color pHerfection Shampoo
$22.00 Ships Free




Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream
$115.00 Ships Free




Harvey Prince Skinny Chic - 50ml
$55.00 Ships Free




theBalmÂ® Cosmetics Put a Lid On Itâ„¢
$18.00 Ships Free


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No box update yet, but I finally got a tracking number. Weight is listed as .5060. Anyone have a matching weight and know the box contents? I woke up this morning so excited to see what I was getting, and now I have to keep waiting.


Box 11 weighs 0.5280. Not sure whether that helps but it is fairly close.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 10, 2013)

Peeked at a few of the items that I wanted and I'm getting a box with Put a Lid on it which I really want to try!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

They posted my tracking number but not my box yet.  The numbers after bb in the tracking number are 39, so I am guessing I am getting box 3, since there is no box 39


----------



## artemis76 (Jan 10, 2013)

My tracking number finally showed up! Estimated delivery January 15 and 0.4050 weight The box contents have not updated yet so I have no idea what it could be, aside from already having gotten Le Fleur and the Eyeko skinny eyeliner in previous boxes


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They posted my tracking number but not my box yet.  The numbers after bb in the tracking number are 39, so I am guessing I am getting box 3, since there is no box 39


If so, then it would include:





alessandro Cream Rich
$30.00 Ships Free




Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit - 100ml
$98.00 Ships Free




KÃ©rastase Nutritive Nectar Thermique - Protect
$42.00 Ships Free




Lashem Double Trouble Mascara 
$19.99 Ships Free




Myâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
$68.00 Ships Free


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 10, 2013)

I am getting box number three, and it looks pretty good. I do have a bit of box envy, because there are so many good things to sample this month, but


 


Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit - 100ml
Ships Free



Myâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
Ships Free



KÃ©rastase Nutritive Nectar Thermique - Protect
Ships Free



alessandro Cream Rich
Ships Free



Lashem Double Trouble Mascara 
I got a hand lotion, a face cream, a mascara, and finally a Harvey Prince fragrance to sample. I really want to sample all of the face creams, all of the hand lotions, all of the Harvey Prince, and all of the mascaras, lol. I hope the sizes are decent.


----------



## kaity123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I think the Beauty Profile should be tweaked a little bit. I think Birchbox should have a section like choose what brands you are most interested to try, then below there is a list of brands that you can click that you are interested in. Then at least one of those brands that you clicked would show up in your box. Then if people didn't like their box they at least got one thing from a brand that they wanted to try. I realize that not all brands are in every month's box, so maybe you would have to choose a minimum of 10 brands from the list.

Is anyone following me? haha. I suggest this because there's certain brands I've been dying to try (NUXE, Benefit, Caudalie, Miss Jessie's) &amp; haven't received any of them. I don't know how to tweak my beauty profile to get them either, which is why I have three accounts all with drastically different profiles. 

My second suggestion is that they put some kind of allergy question in there. If you have an allergy to some kind of makeup or beauty ingredient then you are taking a risk by subscribing to a BEAUTY box. If you have a food allergy it shouldn't matter because this is a BEAUTY box, and we shouldn't be getting food anyway. But it does matter because Birchbox sends out food. I think if they are going to send out food then they should at least account for people's allergies. I am allergic to all tree nuts &amp; peanuts &amp; I have received so many wasted energy bars. Even one tea I got last month had marzipan in it, which i couldn't try. I know that I am not the only one with this issue. Birchbox's defense to this issue is that those are "extras" &amp; didn't have to be included in your box. All I am asking is just to not receive anything that could possibly kill me in my beauty box lol. 

On a positive note, I do love BB. I have found many products that I do enjoy. However, they are a fairly new company &amp; I think they could improve some things.

What are your thoughts &amp; opinions?


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 10, 2013)

Tracking number for me but it hasn't been updated. I too am getting the ups "enter tracking number" page.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No box update yet, but I finally got a tracking number. Weight is listed as .5060. Anyone have a matching weight and know the box contents? I woke up this morning so excited to see what I was getting, and now I have to keep waiting.


 My box weighs .5090 and I have no idea what I'm getting yet either since the box page hasnt updated.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the Beauty Profile should be tweaked a little bit. I think Birchbox should have a section like choose what brands you are most interested to try, then below there is a list of brands that you can click that you are interested in. Then at least one of those brands that you clicked would show up in your box. Then if people didn't like their box they at least got one thing from a brand that they wanted to try. I realize that not all brands are in every month's box, so maybe you would have to choose a minimum of 10 brands from the list.
> 
> ...


 In that one notification they said they are going to be adding a wishlist....they NEED to add a hate list too..


----------



## gemstone (Jan 10, 2013)

> I think the Beauty Profile should be tweaked a little bit. I think Birchbox should have a section like choose what brands you are most interested to try, then below there is a list of brands that you can click that you are interested in. Then at least one of those brands that you clicked would show up in your box. Then if people didn't like their box they at least got one thing from a brand that they wanted to try. I realize that not all brands are in every month's box, so maybe you would have to choose a minimum of 10 brands from the list. Is anyone following me? haha. I suggest this because there's certain brands I've been dying to try (NUXE, Benefit, Caudalie, Miss Jessie's) &amp; haven't received any of them. I don't know how to tweak my beauty profile to get them either, which is why I have three accounts all with drastically different profiles.Â  My second suggestion is that they put some kind of allergy question in there. If you have an allergy to some kind of makeup or beauty ingredient then you are taking a risk by subscribing to a BEAUTY box. If you have a food allergy it shouldn't matter because this is a BEAUTY box, and we shouldn't be getting food anyway. But it does matter because Birchbox sends out food. I think if they are going to send out food then they should at least account for people's allergies. I am allergic to all tree nuts &amp; peanuts &amp; I have received so many wasted energy bars. Even one tea I got last month had marzipan in it, which i couldn't try. I know that I am not the only one with this issue. Birchbox's defense to this issue is that those are "extras" &amp; didn't have to be included in your box. All I am asking is just to not receive anything that could possibly kill me in my beauty box lol.Â  On a positive note, I do love BB. I have found many products that I do enjoy. However, they are a fairly new company &amp; I think they could improve some things. What are your thoughts &amp; opinions?


 Birchbox bills itself as a beauty AND lifestyle service, so I can understand including food. BUT I do think they should leave out products with nuts, as it would be so easy to find other snacks, etc without that very common allergen.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't get the "you box has shipped!" email yet, but tracking is up for me. Projected delivery date of the 15th, which means I'll probably get it around the 17th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Tracking is up for me, too with the same delivery date! No box pic on this account yet, though - still showing December.



> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and my weight is .4640


 .4530 for me - very close!



> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Peeked at a few of the items that I wanted and I'm getting a box with Put a Lid on it which I really want to try!


 Is your box pic showing? If so, and you peek at it, tell me which one it is, PLEASE lol. We might be box twins!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tracking is up for me, too with the same delivery date! No box pic on this account yet, though - still showing December.
> 
> ...


 Can you add me in too!!??  My box weighs .4540, no box update yet!!  Box triplets??


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Birchbox bills itself as a beauty AND lifestyle service, so I can understand including food. BUT I do think they should leave out products with nuts, as it would be so easy to find other snacks, etc without that very common allergen.


I don't agree that they should just totally ban a product just because some people can't have it. An option for those with issues could be added, but I like my nuts! And I don't want to be kept from trying something I might like just because someone else can't eat it. That's not my problem.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its funny the things we ladies come up with in our daily cleansing routines...I use Benefits foam every morning,DDF every night and Vasanti every 3 days....followed by Its Potent for my eyes and Sampar for the rest of my face which I apply while my face is still damp.. I have oily skin with large crater sized pores, I still break out at 46!! Now I have the joy of wrinkles to combat the T zone oiliness...I just cant win but this routine works best for me!


 How do you like the Vasanti?  I have it and have yet to try it.

I have been having small acne breakouts on and off recently (ugh) so  I am currently only adding 1 new skincare item to my routine and trying it out for at least a couple of weeks (if the sample size is big enough) before trying something else just in case I break out. I made the mistake of trying out several new products a few months ago and broke out and then couldn't figure out who the culpitr was.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking through a thread specifically for trading is a lot easier. Not sure why the thread was removed....


 I do agree that it was must easier to search through the trading thread.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hmmm mine is 0.4035... now I'm wondering if I should be worried. Foil packets? Well, the Eyeko is light and if I end up getting one, I wouldn't care about what else is in the box, they'd be like bonus items.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you like the Vasanti?  I have it and have yet to try it.
> 
> I have been having small acne breakouts on and off recently (ugh) so  I am currently only adding 1 new skincare item to my routine and trying it out for at least a couple of weeks (if the sample size is big enough) before trying something else just in case I break out. I made the mistake of trying out several new products a few months ago and broke out and then couldn't figure out who the culpitr was.


 I looooove the Vasanti. I bought the full size. I use it with my clarisonic without a problem.


----------



## kaity123 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't agree that they should just totally ban a product just because some people can't have it. An option for those with issues could be added, but I like my nuts! And I don't want to be kept from trying something I might like just because someone else can't eat it. That's not my problem.


 I don't want them to ban all nut products. Just every month when I happen to receive a nut bar there are boxes without them. I am just asking to simply not send me a box with a nut bar in it. You know how you can narrow down what box you're getting based on what products you've received because they don't send duplicates? I wish that they would treat it like that. I would not eligible for a certain box because it has a nut product just like how I wouldn't be eligible for a certain box because I have already received an item in that box.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

> I don't want them to ban all nut products. Just every month when I happen to receive a nut bar there are boxes without them. I am just asking to simply not send me a box with a nut bar in it. You know how you can narrow down what box you're getting based on what products you've received because they don't send duplicates? I wish that they would treat it like that. I would not eligible for a certain box because it has a nut product just like how I wouldn't be eligible for a certain box because I have already received an item in that box.Â


Ya I totally agree something like that would be beneficial.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 10, 2013)

I ended up buying the Balm Jovi and grabbed a two pack. Not bad! I didn't realize that Solid Gold is the same as Mary Lou-Manizer which I've been using as an eyeshadow  daily since it came in my bb. I'm happy!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't agree that they should just totally ban a product just because some people can't have it. An option for those with issues could be added, but I like my nuts! And I don't want to be kept from trying something I might like just because someone else can't eat it. That's not my problem.


 The problem with BB is that they don't always put ingredients on the site. Sometimes they're listed, sometimes the "important ones" are listed, sometimes none at all. I'm not just talking food, I'm talking all products. It makes it hard to have a nut allergy (including almond oil, which is sometimes used in products, wasn't listed on the website and I had a reaction) and not get frustrated. We're not trying to take away your ability to eat the nut-foods that BB sends, I personally want them to let us NOTE that we have an allergy, or put the damn ingredients on the website. Julep responded immediately to my question about ingredients and posted them on the website. BB isn't helpful because they're hard to get a hold of. I hadn't even subscribed to Goode box when I emailed them asking if they used a lot of almond oil, but they wrote back immediately telling me they did, and that they wouldn't feel right taking my money if I couldn't use products, but that they hoped to have an allergy-free box soon. 

There are a lot of ways to handle customers that have nut allergies, but BB hasn't done a good job of it thus far.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looooove the Vasanti. I bought the full size. I use it with my clarisonic without a problem.


 Thanks for the feedback. Didn't think about using it w/my clarisonic but I might give it a try.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking through a thread specifically for trading is a lot easier. Not sure why the thread was removed....


I know this is off topic...but I have been wondering why the trade thread was removed as well. It was really a lot easier in terms of searching for items to trade. Can someone share they the thread was deleted?


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See *this* is why I love that they send so many products for us to try. I wanted the Vasanti, got it, and hated it. I used it with my hands...I think if I had used my Clarisonic-like contraption I would have felt (even more) like I was sanding my face off. I was still happy I got to try it, but it was SO not for me. And I do exfoliate, but I won't be using the Vasanti to do it.


 I agree. I always read reviews for pretty much everything I buy but you never know what is going to work for you skincare/haircare wise until you try it. there are a list of products w/5 star reviews where people rave and rave about and then I try it and it does nothing for me.

Of course now I have a slew of samples that I'm trying to get through and feeling a bit overwhelmed. Of course that doesn't stop me from subscribing to way too many beauty subs!


----------



## Cathie (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you like the Vasanti?  I have it and have yet to try it.
> 
> I have been having small acne breakouts on and off recently (ugh) so  I am currently only adding 1 new skincare item to my routine and trying it out for at least a couple of weeks (if the sample size is big enough) before trying something else just in case I break out. I made the mistake of trying out several new products a few months ago and broke out and then couldn't figure out who the culpitr was.


 I LOVE Vasanti...Its a scrub and it really does brighten my face up and gets rid of the flakiness around my eyebrows and nose(,weird having flakiness with oily skin,i know). I dont use it everyday but it works better,imo than the benefit scrub does.


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

Love this box! My page still hasn't updated - hoping for this one in the meantime!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 12 with the following contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 10, 2013)

Size comparison (my Iphone to compare) Sorry for the cruddy computer camera shot.

The Perfume (Aeria Shimmer) - is making me nauseated - will give it to a friend that doesn't mind vanilla in her scents. It has a cap instead of a spritzer. 

Lait-Creme - really small sample and a little does NOT go a long way. But the area it did get to on my hand did leave my hand soft and smooth.

The blush is a lot smaller than I thought it was going to be. The color is a light dusty rose with gold flecks. I am curious how well it will stay on my face. It is pretty.

The sample size for the No. 4 sample is what I have in mind when I think of deluxe sample sizes. Not to sure of the smell of it. But I do look forward to see what it does with my hair.

The Deb. Lippmann Stripper To Go - was really really let down by this product.  It smells NOTHING like lavender and it is basically a glorified soaked cotton ball in shape of a finger mitt.  I have been told that it works great on glitter nail polish - it did horrible.  I have the color club color platinum record on top of my turquoise  nail polish for my accent nail.  Did okay on the other nails, but it snagged on the glitter and did not remove the glitter at all. My grocery store brand did a better job!


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tracking is up for me, too with the same delivery date! No box pic on this account yet, though - still showing December.
> 
> ...


 I actually don't know if my box page is updated yet because I don't want to completely spoil myself! I knew I wanted the primer so I just checked the product page to see if I had the option to leave feedback and I did so that's how I knew I am getting it.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

Well I think that's fine to request something like that, but I was just addressing that I've seen several girls say to leave products out with certain ingredients. You're essentially buying a grab bag and people who have allergies know the risks. It's something they have to live with, but I don't want to be kept from something just because someone else is.



> The problem with BB is that they don't always put ingredients on the site. Sometimes they're listed, sometimes the "important ones" are listed, sometimes none at all. I'm not just talking food, I'm talking all products. It makes it hard to have a nut allergy (including almond oil, which is sometimes used in products, wasn't listed on the website and I had a reaction) and not get frustrated. We're not trying to take away your ability to eat the nut-foods that BB sends, I personally want them to let us NOTE that we have an allergy, or put the damn ingredients on the website. Julep responded immediately to my question about ingredients and posted them on the website. BB isn't helpful because they're hard to get a hold of. I hadn't even subscribed to Goode box when I emailed them asking if they used a lot of almond oil, but they wrote back immediately telling me they did, and that they wouldn't feel right taking my money if I couldn't use products, but that they hoped to have an allergy-free box soon.Â  There are a lot of ways to handle customers that have nut allergies, but BB hasn't done a good job of it thus far.Â


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

My dashboard says I will be getting box 1 which actually looks pretty nice. Nice to be excited about BB again.










It includes:

Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Instant Restorative Hair Serum
alessandro Nail Polish
theBalmÂ® Cosmetics Put a Lid On Itâ„¢
Harvey Prince Skinny Chic - 50ml
Fresh Lotus Moisturizer


----------



## Cathie (Jan 10, 2013)

I havent used Vasanti with anything cause I dont own a clarisonic plus its just abrasive enough I kinda would be worried about the sandpaper effect..lol...oh and I forgot to put on my skin routine that I use Melvita rose water spray during the day to help with the oiliness but it doesnt dry my face out ...love that stuff too!


----------



## chelseaS (Jan 10, 2013)

Is anyone having trouble with their tracking info? When I click on my tracking number in the email it takes me here:

 



It's never done that before. So I tried pasting the tracking number from the email into this box and hitting "Track" but nothing happens...Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## cari12 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 7. Not my absolute favorite but I'm not bummed. It has a couple things I want to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box weight is .4540 btw, I saw a couple of you mention earlier that's what yours was too


----------



## jac a (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dashboard says I will be getting box 1 which actually looks pretty nice. Nice to be excited about BB again.
> 
> ...


----------



## ankh (Jan 10, 2013)

Excited for my box this month! Based on the "Feedback" method, I should be getting Box 19: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box19


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

> Is anyone having trouble with their tracking info? When I click on my tracking number in the email it takes me here: Â
> 
> It's never done that before. So I tried pasting the tracking number from the email into this box and hitting "Track" but nothing happens...Anyone else have this problem?


 One of my tracking notices does that, but my box contents upload on the site.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelseaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone having trouble with their tracking info? When I click on my tracking number in the email it takes me here:
> 
> ...


 mine says that too and when i type my number in it says "Not Available". Merp merp.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelseaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone having trouble with their tracking info? When I click on my tracking number in the email it takes me here:
> 
> ...


 I did for a couple days before it finally updated, now I see my information  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimber123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like I am getting box

number 9. It's a decent box I am excited mostly for the hot mama blush and the clarifying shampoo.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do this too-- I don't ever wear lipgloss or lipstick so i always sell those samples on eBay- I've gotten as much as $7 if its a high end brand.


 I have been selling my makeup samples and overstock on ebay and they almost all sell. I am trying to dwindle down my samples/makeup stash and have been able to make some decent $$ on ebay and I've also bought a few samples on there for things I want to try out. I know that a lot of people are sceptical of buying makeup/beauty items on ebay but I've never had an issue buying or selling on there.


----------



## dlynncoates (Jan 10, 2013)

My sad little truck just became a happy little truck with updated shipping information showing my box is in Edgewood, NY, I believe.  However, my box contents are still sad and are not updated!!!

Box weight is .53 - anyone out there with that weight??


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hot Mama blush I received last month. I use it every single day. I still have a lot left.


----------



## alicat130 (Jan 10, 2013)

I received Box #8 yesterday. I have to say I was really disappointed with the sample sizes this month. The Radiance cream is such a small tube and seemed like it had a lot of air in it. I'm not sure if I'll even get a full use out of it. I think the Primer was a very small sample too. And body cream in ketchup packets? This box may be putting me on the canceling ledge.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hot Mama blush I received last month. I use it every single day. I still have a lot left.


 I agree! I have used mine all month and have barely made any dent in it. I like a lot of blush too.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jan 10, 2013)

I am so dissappointed....I am getting two box 32s this month. Ugh.  I just knew it when I saw the shipping weights.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jan 10, 2013)

We're all so different!  I would think that people wouldn't want box 1 because of the multiple foil samples.  I can see how people would like to receive a nail polish, though, it looks like a neat brand.  I'm swimming in polish from recent Zoya and Butter London orders so I wasn't really lusting after polish this month.  I'm going to close out 2 of my accounts because I'm getting sample overload and Birchbox has been great with giving us the products in the next box if we didn't get it this month, so I've had lots of doubles.  That can be great, though, I've gotten a few Eyeko liners and other favorites as doubles, with new colors and just more product to sample if it's a cream.  Was hoping to luck out with multiple Marine Creams, but such is the luck of the draw.  I'm really happy with another Eyeko, which I can give as a gift or use in a different color and the mattifying primer, lid primer, Embryolisse and Hot Mama for a gift because it's so cute.

I did notice the last time that I got Clark's Marine Cream that after a few months I had a little left and went to use it and it smelled like it turned bad, acidic and kind of old ladyish smelling, which was weird.  Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## sky595 (Jan 10, 2013)

> No box update yet, but I finally got a tracking number. Weight is listed as .5060. Anyone have a matching weight and know the box contents? I woke up this morning so excited to see what I was getting, and now I have to keep waiting. :eusa_wall:


 I have the same box weight and my box page is still showing December. As of a few minutes ago, I didn't even have a tracking number either, but it finally showed up. Hopefully we'll know soon!


----------



## sammajamma (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dashboard says I will be getting box 1 which actually looks pretty nice. Nice to be excited about BB again.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaity123 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelseaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone having trouble with their tracking info? When I click on my tracking number in the email it takes me here:
> 
> ...


 same thing is happening to me :/


----------



## melonz (Jan 10, 2013)

Same here as well! I'm getting box 34 though, it's been updated on the site. Pretty excited about it although I wonder what the Juice Beauty Daily Essentials Organics To Go will end up being..

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## GreenThumbalina (Jan 10, 2013)

I am getting Box 3, which weighs 0.525


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

My tracking updated on my second account and I never got a shipping notice. The December box still shows and my box should arrive on Saturday with a weight of .3950. Anyone have this weight?


----------



## casey anne (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 7. Not my absolute favorite but I'm not bummed. It has a couple things I want to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My box weight is .4540 btw, I saw a couple of you mention earlier that's what yours was too


 Ooh that is my box weight...but I'll super disappointed with this box since I received one of the products last month...Hot Mama


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm receiving box 19 on both accounts. Which means:

Eyeko Skinny Liner x2

Ojon Damage Reverse Serum x2
Aerie Shimmer x2
Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ x2
TheBalm Put a Lid on it x2
 
Much improved from the two packs of frownie eye gels, and two shampoos I got last month! Here's hoping for the Eyeko in different colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Also, the trade list is now located here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

Same here. What box number are you ladies getting?


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm receiving box 19 on both accounts. Which means:
> 
> ...


 Nice!! This was a good time to get 2 of the same box - love using the first item and really want to try the last!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same thing is happening to me :/


 Me too. What box number are you getting?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelseaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone having trouble with their tracking info? When I click on my tracking number in the email it takes me here:
> 
> ...


 Mine was doing that yesterday when it wasn't in the system yet. It showed up today working fine so just give it a day.



> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think that is the best box! can i ask what your weight is?


 Weight (lbs.): 0.4808


----------



## kaity123 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. What box number are you getting?


 my box page hasn't updated yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( how about you?


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jan 10, 2013)

Ohhh my post disappeared, bummer.  Well, I'm getting two boxes of #32 this month.  It's not a bad box, but I am bummed out I'm getting doubles.  I am looking forward to trying the hand cream though, and the mattifying moisturizer since I do have oily skin.  I really wanted to try the eye primer from theBalm!  And I do love getting mascara samples, those are my favorite.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking finally updated, weight of 0.4540, though no updated box pic.


 I'm just updated... 0.4520 so maybe box twins?? No updated box pic though.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When do you usually get your tracking info? I'm sorry, I'm just so anxious to know when my box is gonna get here lol


 my tracking on my second account is on the account and active, it has already left CT, but I haven't gotten an email with tracking info yet. On the other hand, tracking for my 1st acct just showed in the acct this morning, doesn't track anywhere, and I just got an email  this afternoon with tracking info on that acct. Haha. My advice is to just keep checking the acct. You may never get an email...and sometimes I haven't had tracking info on my acct until like the 17th. Good luck.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Augh, see, I'm getting box 9 and I'm a sad kitten this morning. I did feel better when I read that the shampoo is sulfate-free, so at least I'll be able to try it.
> ...


 HAHA we must be opposites! I loved Juliette Has A Gun and I'm excited to smell Aerie. I think I am generally easy to please, for whatever reason.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box page hasn't updated yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( how about you?


 My box page updated this morning. Someone said this happened to them and to just give it anothet day. We'll see. I hope it updates soon for you!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelseaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone having trouble with their tracking info? When I click on my tracking number in the email it takes me here:
> 
> ...


 Same here. The new system is even worse than the last one. Oh Birchbox, why do you torture us?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hot Mama blush I received last month. I use it every single day. I still have a lot left.





> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! I have used mine all month and have barely made any dent in it. I like a lot of blush too.


 
I wasn't complaining - I just thought it would have been wider and maybe more shallow.  Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohh, we're probably twins. Hopefully we'll find out soon!





> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box weighs .5090 and I have no idea what I'm getting yet either since the box page hasnt updated.


 My box is 0.505 and I got #9.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

I will frown if i get frownies in my box. my box weight is super light so either an item is missing or i have a whole bunch of foils. hopefully i'll get an eyeko liner.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. The new system is even worse than the last one. Oh Birchbox, why do you torture us?


 That happened to my last month when I tried to track my Ipsy bag. I was able to track it perfectly the next day though. There is probably a problem with UPS.


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 10, 2013)

This may be ever so slightly off topic, but if anyone is interested in getting the chocolate pods BB featured recently (and keeps running out of), Love With Food has them in their box this month.....


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That happened to my last month when I tried to track my Ipsy bag. I was able to track it perfectly the next day though. There is probably a problem with UPS.


 i take ups mail innovations over fedex smartpost any day. fedex smartpost is the new pony express (based on my experiences with shoedazzle orders)


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 10, 2013)

So I love the smell of my 

100% Pure Lotion
(the 'ketchup packet') but it isn't a scent that is available on Birchbox.  They were both also the same, wish they were different like the one in the picture.  I did pot them in a little container, will be my purse lotion for a week or so.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 10, 2013)

sorry, trade related, I'll PM.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will frown if i get frownies in my box. my box weight is super light so either an item is missing or i have a whole bunch of foils. hopefully i'll get an eyeko liner.


 Ugh! I'm getting those stupid Frownies.


----------



## Emr410 (Jan 10, 2013)

​It seems I am getting two box #1's with the polish. It's a good box but I don't really need two of the same box. I would really like to try another box with different items. I am pretty bummed that ever since I have had multiple subscriptions, I have always gotten duplicate boxes. The profiles are even drastically different, so I am not sure what else I can change in hopes of not getting more duplicate boxes.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh! I'm getting those stupid Frownies.


 oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i tried the masquelogy eye thingies back in november and i didn't like them back then so if i get these too i'm not going to be a happy camper.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 10, 2013)

Still no idea what I am getting, but it should be here in a couple of days. It says Monday but it's always early, so I'm guessing Saturday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's already in IL. 

I also got the Balm Jovi palette! I wanted it after seeing a vlog review of it, I just didn't want to pay $40. I ended up getting that and a pack of chocolate covered fortune cookies and only paid $.99. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 10, 2013)

I know everyone was saying they cant stand the Juicy Samples. I am getting Viva La Juicy in my box and I swear I received Juicy twice or maybe 3 times already. lol I although I am not a fan of the whole Juicy scent line. I am IN LOVE with first Juicy couture scent. I went to Century 21 today and bought a perfume set for $48.00! What a bargain!

But I have way to many perfume samples now. lol I am going to start gifting samples to friends as birthday gifts I swear. lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 1 &amp; 2 and I'm really happy- From the picture it looks like I'm getting a dark blue polish- I'd love to get the turquoise one but I'm picky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I really wanted the primer and Hot mama &amp; I got both- happy daze !!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no idea what I am getting, but it should be here in a couple of days. It says Monday but it's always early, so I'm guessing Saturday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's already in IL.
> 
> I also got the Balm Jovi palette! I wanted it after seeing a vlog review of it, I just didn't want to pay $40. I ended up getting that and a pack of chocolate covered fortune cookies and only paid $.99. Woohoo!!!!


 I caved and got the Balm jovi too. I paid $5.



> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh! I'm getting those stupid Frownies.


 I thought I would hate them when I got them last month, but I actually ended up really liking them. If you decide you don't want them, let me know...I have a few things to trade (see my link-I'll be adding the mattifying moisturizer).


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know everyone was saying they cant stand the Juicy Samples. I am getting Viva La Juicy in my box and I swear I received Juicy twice or maybe 3 times already. lol I although I am not a fan of the whole Juicy scent line. I am IN LOVE with first Juicy couture scent. I went to Century 21 today and bought a perfume set for $48.00! What a bargain!
> 
> But I have way to many perfume samples now. lol I am going to start gifting samples to friends as birthday gifts I swear. lol


 omg i miss shopping at century 21 (not the real estate company non-new yorkers, lol). i used to go to the one in rego park all the time.

i like viva la juicy, the brand new one (couture la la) and la fleur but i do not like peace, love and juicy (it smells like dirt + grass) or the original scent


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no idea what I am getting, but it should be here in a couple of days. It says Monday but it's always early, so I'm guessing Saturday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's already in IL.
> 
> I also got the Balm Jovi palette! I wanted it after seeing a vlog review of it, I just didn't want to pay $40. I ended up getting that and a pack of chocolate covered fortune cookies and only paid $.99. Woohoo!!!!


 Sweet score! That will be a good mail day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I picked mine up for $15...I can never save points lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

> Sweet score! That will be a good mail day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I picked mine up for $15...I can never save points lol.


 I feel your pain! I'm going to hold off and try to amass some points again..I've got 100 on one account and 97 on the other..trying to wait til April, my bday month and cash in on whatever I accumulate!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel your pain! I'm going to hold off and try to amass some points again..I've got 100 on one account and 97 on the other..trying to wait til April, my bday month and cash in on whatever I accumulate!


 I have 99pts on one account after this month's items :/ Just sitting there....staring at me lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

> I have 99pts on one account after this month's items :/ Just sitting there....staring at me lol.


 Lol! I'm going to try and ignore them..or chant wait wait WAIT to myself.


----------



## Brelki (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine shipped.  I peeked and am not super excited.  I'm getting these:

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy

amika Color pHerfection Shampoo

Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre

theBalm Put a Lid on It

Juice Beauty Daily Essentials Organics To Go
Thinking I'll give it one more month, and if it doesn't get better, I'll just find another sub box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 2. Not the best box ever, but certainly not the worst. I desperately wanted the clarifying shampoo, so I'm glad I get to try that. I'm a little iffy about the blush because I, like everyone else on the planet, already own the Nars Orgasm blush, and they seem to be very similar in color. The perfume sample intrigues me (I love grapefruit and don't mind amber sometimes, but I want to know if they play well together since they're so different), and I'm fairly certain the lash serum will be entirely useless, but...eh. The Fresh foil packets of moisturizer won't do me any real good. I'll use them, but I doubt they'll do enough to justify their price tag.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 99pts on one account after this month's items :/ Just sitting there....staring at me lol.


 That happened to me, too. I almost wanted to beg CS for that one extra point to make it even.


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

Received my shipping notification email (yay!) but my box page is still showing December (ugh). Ah well, at least I know it's on the way lol.


----------



## Brelki (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! I have used mine all month and have barely made any dent in it. I like a lot of blush too.


 Ditto.  I got it last month, and I have used it quite a bit.  No dents.  Great color though.  Going to buy a full sized one with my points soon.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

I rarely use blush. I think I might like the Hot Mama as an eyeshadow. Crazy, I know! After my Mary Lou experience I am interested in trying it.


----------



## BarbieZ (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting Box 4.  I'm actually pretty impressed this month.

Finally getting an Eyeko!  And I've really liked every Oscar Blandi product I've gotten so far (the pronto wet shampoo/conditioner are HG products for me) so I'm excited for the mousse and serum.  Indifferent on the moisturizer but I like getting those, they'll always get used.  Only thing is I wish I was getting the Skinny Chic instead of the Ageless, but I'm glad to be getting any Harvey Prince over other fragrances this month.


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 10, 2013)

My shipping updated with a weight of 0.5306 but my Jan box is not showing.  Still has the December box.  Is there another way to tell which box you are getting?


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and got the Balm jovi too. I paid $5.
> 
> I thought I would hate them when I got them last month, but I actually ended up really liking them. If you decide you don't want them, let me know...I have a few things to trade (see my link-I'll be adding the mattifying moisturizer.


 I'll definitely keep you in mind!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 10, 2013)

I had 400 points hanging out, so I got the Balm Jovi, the stila Written in the Stars eye shadow palette, and the sample pack of Sedu Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment &amp; Jouer Lip Enhancer for FREE.  I sure do




 BB points.  Of course, now I'm down to 34 and will be sad for awhile...

BTW - you all are enablers.  



  I tried my hardest to resist buying the Balm, but my love of my Mary-Lou won out.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i tried the masquelogy eye thingies back in november and i didn't like them back then so if i get these too i'm not going to be a happy camper.


 I hated the Masquelogy face thingy. It was cold, wet and slimy!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 10, 2013)

I got hot mama last month, and even though there is still a lot left, I got the full size . I am so happy I did because the larger size is way easier to control.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hated the Masquelogy face thingy. It was cold, wet and slimy!


 Yes! That's why I'm afraid that Im getting the frownies with my super light box weight (.3950). I hope that I don't get punishment box 26 with the larabar...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

They still have not posted officially what box I am getting! Is the figuring it out via tracking reliable?


----------



## Leptomedusae (Jan 10, 2013)

Seems like a lot of repeats this month!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They still have not posted officially what box I am getting! Is the figuring it out via tracking reliable?


 Has your box shipped? What's the weight?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

It has shipped and it is .46 lbs.


----------



## lovelywhim (Jan 10, 2013)

It looks like my box left CT yesterday! My box page hasn't updated yet, though. I'll be keeping an eye on it! The box weight is 0.4330.


----------



## Tabasc (Jan 10, 2013)

Learned it shipped from the bb site!  Not coming until the 15th (and it's only about an hour drive from here!!!!!!) and it is only .4 lbs.  Wah wah.  Feels like a third bad box in a row.

Also, trying to organize a San Diego in person swap (wine and makeup, yay!!!!), if you aren't already on my list and you are interested, pm me!!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Learned it shipped from the bb site!  Not coming until the 15th (and it's only about an hour drive from here!!!!!!) and it is only .4 lbs.  Wah wah.  Feels like a third bad box in a row.
> 
> Also, trying to organize a San Diego in person swap (wine and makeup, yay!!!!), if you aren't already on my list and you are interested, pm me!!!!!


 I'm getting that box, haha. I'm getting it today (though it said it wouldn't arrive until the 12th) so maybe we'll see. My bb box page hasn't updated either yet, so I have no clue what it could be.

IDK if you like eyekos, but keep in mind, those are pretty light...


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2013)

For those of you who like myself have no shipping info. I wrote to birchbox and this is what I got back:

We are aware that the UPS Mail Innovations site is currently yielding no results, and they will be taking care of the issue shortly. Rest assured, your Birchbox is on its way and tracking information should be updated in 3-5 business days.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if  theBalm eyelid primer sample size or full size?


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who like myself have no shipping info. I wrote to birchbox and this is what I got back:
> 
> We are aware that the UPS Mail Innovations site is currently yielding no results, and they will be taking care of the issue shortly. Rest assured, your Birchbox is on its way and tracking information should be updated in 3-5 business days.


 Thanks for letting us know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 10, 2013)

Recived a shipping number my weight is .4010 anyone else? getting a little nervous becuase it is so low. it will be here by the 15th. My box info hasnt updated yet


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Learned it shipped from the bb site!  Not coming until the 15th (and it's only about an hour drive from here!!!!!!) and it is only .4 lbs.  Wah wah.  Feels like a third bad box in a row.
> 
> Also, trying to organize a San Diego in person swap (wine and makeup, yay!!!!), if you aren't already on my list and you are interested, pm me!!!!!





> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Recived a shipping number my weight is .4010 anyone else? getting a little nervous becuase it is so low. it will be here by the 15th. My box info hasnt updated yet


 Just got it! I was a little worried because of the weight too, but it's an _ama_z_ing _box, imo, and definitely one of the ones I wanted. It's actually box 10. Just a note, the Eyeko is a mini though, but that doesn't really bother me. I think when they send out the coloured ones, they tend to be full sizes.


 


100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream
$15.00 Ships Free




Aerie Shimmer 1.7oz Fragrance
$39.95 Ships Free




Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream) - 75 ml
$28.00 Ships Free




Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
$15.00 Ships Free




Ojon rare blendâ„¢ oil total hair therapy
$35.00 Ships Free


----------



## gemstone (Jan 10, 2013)

> Just got it! I was a little worried because of the weight too, but it's anÂ _ama_z_ingÂ _box, imo, and definitely one of the ones I wanted. It's actually box 10. Just a note, the Eyeko is a mini though, but that doesn't really bother me. I think when they send out the coloured ones, they tend to be full sizes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



what is the size of the ojon?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

hmmm. i wonder if i'm getting this box too. my weight is a teeny bit less than .040



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm. i wonder if i'm getting this box too. my weight is a teeny bit less than .040


 Yeah, most likely. It does seem very light.



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what is the size of the ojon?


 2mL.

The box isn't super impressive in terms of overall value -- I calculated about $16 -- but I'm forgiving that based on the fact there are a bunch of things I wanted / wanted to try and the gooe variety, and the only thing that is a foil packet is the lifestyle extra.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color Eyeko mini did you get?


 The minis are all black, as far as I'm aware.

I think they are sending out turquoise ones -- I did see the back end of a few of them in the preview pictures.

Then again, the preview picture in box 10 looked full size too, and it was a mini. IDC because I almost feel like it doesn't make a difference -- I got a full size one and the tip is already starting to dry out just because the way the tip is made.


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 10, 2013)

My box page also shows dec and my box weight is .45 I guess all of us are in the same boat ! Can't wait hopefully its a good one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaylay (Jan 10, 2013)

I had to cancel all of my subs for financial reasons but still have 2 months of my gift sub...just looked at the preview in my account..My box sucks! Nothing new....4 of the 5 items I have received on my other accounts very recently....shame, but can't win them all


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 10, 2013)

My box weighs exactly 0.5000, and it isn't showing up on the website. Anybody else get this?


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 10, 2013)

This better not be my box or i will be ticked and will make it known. I recived both the Aerie and eyeliner in last months box.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs exactly 0.5000, and it isn't showing up on the website. Anybody else get this?


 

Yep. Mine is .5060 and I'm still waiting to see the box contents. Blerg.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Box twins! It's probably just such a good box they don't want to ruin the others by showing it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if  theBalm eyelid primer sample size or full size?


sample size. It's a teeny tube.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. Mine is .5060 and I'm still waiting to see the box contents. Blerg.


 
.5140 - I can NEVER find anyone with the same box weight as me!  My shipping info updated AND I just got my shipping email, but no box contents! I'm a sucker for spoilers, so I'm going a bit bonkers not knowing!


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone else have a shipping weight of 0.5306?

I've narrowed it down...I believe I'll be getting one of the following boxes:  5, 13, 16, 22, 23, 30.  Half of those have the Hot Mama.  And two of those, 13 and 30 I don't really want. 

Now, which of these boxes may be the heaviest?  This detective work is the best part of subscribing to BB, for me.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 34 on my main account and 14 on my second one, that means 2 Number 4 Clarifying Shampoos &amp; 2 perfume samples...was looking forward to at least a Hot Mama but maybe next month


----------



## AMaas (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brelki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped.  I peeked and am not super excited.  I'm getting these:
> 
> ...


Same here - Box 21. 

And I had JUST updated my profile based on some of the tips/tricks I read about in this forum to try to get a more interesting mix of products in the future (I get a lot of haircare and skincare), but I'm guessing it wasn't soon enough for this month's box.  Maybe next month will be more "trendy."  I would have liked to get a makeup item this month - not another primer.  But I am interested in trying the Embryolisse cream.  Already tried a Juicy sample a few months ago, kind of bummed to see another one this month. 

I just re-subbed to Ipsy this month, haven't gotten my bag yet.  I had cancelled it over the summer because I was getting a lot of drugstore brands (didn't see the point if I could buy the products down the street at a Rite Aid) but it looks like they've expanded the selection quite a bit, which is good to see.  I also get the Sample Society and Glossybox boxes.  In my opinion, they are ALL hit or miss from one month to the next.

I think the double-edged sword with Birchbox is that we can peek at what other people are getting... so the grass is always greener, right?  (This is why, in my opinion, they are the most successful - they are mastering the art of creating social demand!)


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 10, 2013)

box 8 for me. i am a little bummed because i was REALLY hoping for Embryolisse. but I am still happy with everything in my box besides the dang Juicy Couture perfume


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 10, 2013)

i got box 1!!!!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jan 10, 2013)

I caved, about 5 minutes after i got the email, and ordered the BalmJovi. I'm unemployed right now but i guess thats why we have credit cards.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> actually that can be my interview palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box 3 on my 2nd account, which I am pretty happy about...no info for my main account yet.  I also just ordered Balm Jovi for $15, with my points (just placed an order not long ago, so haven't saved very many, lol), and also got the Pick Two Pack with the Gloss Moderne Masque (never got to try it) and Dr. Jart BB Cream (which I love)!  Yea!


where did you order balm jovi at???


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 10, 2013)

I did too! I am pretty excited! I hope its a pretty nail polish color!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 10, 2013)

I got box 1 as well!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> where did you order balm jovi at???


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/thebalm-holiday-palette

Discovery Dash: For 24 hours only, snag this palette for just $25 (regular price $39.50) by entering code 'thebalmjovi' at checkout. Donâ€™t waitâ€”offer ends at 5 a.m. ET January 11!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

I went through the boxes one more time and I think there are only 2-3 boxes I would've preferred (or been just as happy with) than mine. I think my dream box would've been #19, which has everything my box has except I got the 100% foil packets, and 19 has the theBalm primer as well -- but I actually have enough primer in my life right now @[email protected] So maybe it's for the best.

I'm going to maintain this -- the value of my box (10) was not very high. I calculated it to be about $16, but for once I don't even care because I feel like the box matched me very well and BB did a good job at putting it together. I think there's only a lot of box envy when you don't get to try stuff you want -- when you do, it almost doesn't even matter how much it's "worth" because happiness/contentedness is hard to put a value on.

One item I'm really curious about -- does anyone have box 22? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box22/purlisse-pur-moist I'm really intrigued by this pÅ«r~lisse moisturizer, even more than the embryolisse since I've tried that before and I was like "eh, it's okay" about it. If anyone got it and doesn't care about face stuff, I'd be happy to take if off your hands (even though my trade post's a mess right now and hasn't' been updated in like 4 months)

Or, you know, just in general, did you like it?


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/thebalm-holiday-palette
> 
> Discovery Dash: For 24 hours only, snag this palette for just $25 (regular price $39.50) by entering code 'thebalmjovi' at checkout. Donâ€™t waitâ€”offer ends at 5 a.m. ET January 11!


thank you!! i just saw where you responded to me a couple pages back! thank you!!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Jan 10, 2013)

Does anyone know how the Juice Beauty sample comes? 

I am getting it and was just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went through the boxes one more time and I think there are only 2-3 boxes I would've preferred (or been just as happy with) than mine. I think my dream box would've been #19, which has everything my box has except I got the 100% foil packets, and 19 has the theBalm primer as well -- but I actually have enough primer in my life right now @[email protected] So maybe it's for the best.
> 
> ...


 i got it in a beauty box 5 box. it's not bad but it's not amazing.


----------



## steph90 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm not sure which box I got but the weight is .4150


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 10, 2013)

:/ My box still isn't posted :/


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 10, 2013)

> I'm not sure which box I got but the weight is .4150


 that's my boxes weight as well. have no for sure answer. if you go back to the last page somebody else said there box was around the same weight as well. they posted which box it was but I don't remember what number they said


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 10, 2013)

My box profile still hasn't updated. But the weight is .4140.

Going to look at the list of boxes and see what I want lol.


----------



## jams (Jan 10, 2013)

for people who got the eyeko-- what color did you get? are they sending out more than one?


----------



## csb55 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been buying from Juice beauty for ages and they sometimes send out these 3-step foil packets with my purchases; each packet contains 0.07 oz/2 mL of product.  This is probably what the sample will end up being similar to, in my opinion. (P.S. Hi everyone, super long time lurker here)


----------



## starfighter82 (Jan 10, 2013)

My shipping notice came this afternoon, but unfortunately my box still hasn't updated. The suspense is killing me. My weight is .3990. I hope I don't receive a box with an Eyeko because I already received a teal one, and I still haven't used it. I would really love it if I got box 16 or 25.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2013)

My box page still hasn't updated, but I finally got shipping...my box weighs .4080.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 10, 2013)

Ah! I'm so proud of myself for not caving and getting the balm jovi palette. I have TWO eyeshadow palettes now, and I don't wear it frequently enough to get through them! Because, let's be honest, I was only even interested because of the deal, lol.


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Jan 10, 2013)

how are you all figuring out which box you got???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyndaV (Jan 10, 2013)

I got Box 7 for BOTH of my accounts, darn!!

amika Color pHerfection Shampoo

Deborah Lippmann Stripper to Go

Harvey Prince Skinny Chic

My Mattifying Moisturizer

theBalm Hot Mama
If anyone is interested in swapping an entire box I would be really interested!


----------



## LyndaV (Jan 10, 2013)

Renee Youngblood...you go to your Birchbox Acct, click on "Box" to show the items you will be getting.  Then scroll down to Box History and Click on Jan 2013.  It will show you the box number at the end of the address in your browser address window


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Jan 11, 2013)

Aha...they don't have mine up yet...it's still on December...ughh! No patience here...lol!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 11, 2013)

> I got Box 7 for BOTH of my accounts, darn!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If anyone is interested in swapping an entire box I would be really interested! that's my dream box. what is your boxes weight?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ReneeYoungblood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aha...they don't have mine up yet...it's still on December...ughh! No patience here...lol!


 same here. i'm getting really annoyed now


----------



## LyndaV (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmmm I'm really not sure what the box weighs, where is that info?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been looking through all the boxes, and there isn't one in particular I really want.

I hope I DON'T get Hot Mama, because I have the full size and will never finish it as is, a little goes a long way! And I hope I don't get Ageless (perfume) because I already have a 3.4 oz bottle...and I don't really like any of the Juicy scents.

Of all the perfumes, I would most like to get Skinny Chic! I love Harvey Prince and I haven't tried that one yet.

Hope I like my box this month, I took a 3 month break from BB and it's my first month back!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 4.  Which is pretty alright.  Stupid packet in there though.  Am I the only one who absolutely cannot open a packet?  I have to keep a pair of school scissors in my makeup for the stupid packets.  

Anyway, here's what I'm getting.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box4


 


Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum
Ships Free



Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit - 100ml
Ships Free



Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Ships Free



Myâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
Ships Free



Oscar Blandi Hair Lift Mousse
Ships Free


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 11, 2013)

nope. you're not the only one. i don't know if my reason is b/c i'm left handed. nice bag. what was the weight?



> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 4.  Which is pretty alright.  Stupid packet in there though.  Am I the only one who absolutely cannot open a packet?  I have to keep a pair of school scissors in my makeup for the stupid packets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone know what's in the Welcome box this month?  I sent my sister a gift sub for her birthday.  Was just wondering.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope. you're not the only one. i don't know if my reason is b/c i'm left handed. nice bag. what was the weight?


 Glad to know...lol  I just feel like a doofus standing there struggling with opening a packet.  DERP.

My package weight is 0.4970


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad to know...lol  I just feel like a doofus standing there struggling with opening a packet.  DERP.
> 
> My package weight is 0.4970


 oh ok. my box weight is nowhere near that. i wish they would update already but i suppose they will at 6am est


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 11, 2013)

i am getting box 9 ...major box envy yet again


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> omg i miss shopping at century 21 (not the real estate company non-new yorkers, lol). i used to go to the one in rego park all the time.
> ...


 that's the one I go to! I *still* need to hit up that Ulta store that they made next to it. From what I know it's the only Ulta in queens/maybe even all of NYC! 

Couldn't resist peeking into my box. I am really happy to get the clarifying shampoo and Hot mama... I'm also getting the lash serum, lotus face cream, and skinny chic.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 11, 2013)

Box 15 for me. Super excited about the eyeliner (not sure what color it will be though)...very apathetic towards the Embryolisse cream as well as the NUXE lotion...I have so much lotion in my life! Interested in trying out the Ojon serum, and meh toward the Juicy sample (already own it in full size). All in all a very middle of the road box for me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 11, 2013)

Getting box 22!  Weight is 0.4960 (if anyone still cares).  Yay!!  Very excited for this box.  Not usually big on makeup items, but both (yes two!!) are ones I've been wanting to try.  And I've tried the lotion before from myglam/ipsy and liked it. I don't even mind that the shampoo and conditioner are in packets.

Happy month for me!!!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally my box updated Iam getting box 6 excited to try the My mattifying moisturizer and the rose water the rest is ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 11, 2013)

Kind of offended by the name and message behind the perfume I'm getting this month. Who's with me there?


----------



## Lisa N (Jan 11, 2013)

> Kind of offended by the name and message behind the perfume I'm getting this month. Who's with me there?


 I'm not sure why they changed it, but this scent comes in the Harvey Prince sampler, only it's called eau de lite. I actually like the scent. I don't think it does anything to curb my appetitie, but I like the mix of minty and fruity. ETA-I was wrong, I guess this is in addition to eau de lite.


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 11, 2013)

I am getting box 6 and will be trading everything but theBalm put a lid on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 11, 2013)

> I am getting box 6 and will be trading everything but theBalm put a lid on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. And my box weight is .455 if anyone is wondering


----------



## carebear (Jan 11, 2013)

My box contents finally updated for my main account. I'm getting box 10 which I'm not terribly upset with because i did want to try the Ojon hair oil but it looks like I'm getting another Eyeko which was in my first box. I hope its a different color (I got blue last time) because I don't wear blue eyeliner but I love liquid eyeliner.

I'm getting box 9 on my other account (which is only a 3 month gift sub and I've decided to not extend it) and I'm getting duplicates. This month I am getting 2 Aerie perfume samples and 2 Embryolisse samples. Plus in box 9, i'm getting another sample of Hot Mama which I got in my main account last month.

I like the Hot Mama so I'm glad I wont have to buy blush for awhile and the Stripper to Go packets will be nice since I'm getting nail polish in my Ipsy bag.

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Aerie perfume? Since im getting 2 of them, I hope I like the smell.


----------



## grayc (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh! I'm getting those stupid Frownies.


i LOVED my frownies i got in Decembers box... got 4 good uses out of them.  They felt great while taking a bath  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 11, 2013)

I am getting box 18. I am in hair product hell. Think it may be time to break up with birchbox until they give me the option to not get stuff that I will absolutely not use.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 22!  Weight is 0.4960 (if anyone still cares).  Yay!!  Very excited for this box.  Not usually big on makeup items, but both (yes two!!) are ones I've been wanting to try.  And I've tried the lotion before from myglam/ipsy and liked it. I don't even mind that the shampoo and conditioner are in packets.
> 
> Happy month for me!!!


 I'm getting box 22 also! My weight is .5140 - what the heck? I didn't have Ipsy when they sent that product, so I'm excited to try it.  And super excited that the shampoo and conditioner match!  This is also a very happy month for me... I'm excited that I'm getting makeup in my BB because there's none in the Ipsy bag!

Here's a list of the box contents in case anyone is like "what are these ppl talking about?:

-Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

-The Balm Hot Mama Blush

-Pur-lisse Moisturizer

-Harvey Prince Skinny Chic

-Rahua Voluminous Shampoo and Conditioner (foil packets, yes, but MATCHING foil packets! That makes all the difference!)

The shampoo and conditioner are listed as separate products... does that mean I get to review 6 things this month?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 18. Not too excited about the box. I have a lot of eyeliners since I got the Stila set a few weeks ago so don't really have use for another one yet. At least I will have 6 products to review.


Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Nicole by Nicole Richie
Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Styling Heat Protect Spray
Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Instant Volumizing Conditioner
Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Instant Volumizing Shampoo


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 11, 2013)

So box 5 it is for me.  Of course out of six possible boxes for me, half of them having the one item I truly desire to try (the Hot Mama), I'm not getting it.  I am looking forward to trying the eyeko, unless it is some wacky color and the mattifying moisturizer though.  Maybe they will repeat the Hot Mama again next month.  I hope so.  I already contacted theBalm for a sample of another product and they ignored me totally so I see no point in trying again.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Does anyone have any thoughts on the Aerie perfume? Since im getting 2 of them, I hope I like the smell.*


 A little back I posted some thoughts..but if you like vanilla scents you will like it.  I personally didn't like it.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Kind of offended by the name and message behind the perfume I'm getting this month. Who's with me there?


 I think the name is terrible, and it would actually deter me from wearing it even if I did like the scent.  It is offensive, I agree.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 18. Not too excited about the box. I have a lot of eyeliners since I got the Stila set a few weeks ago so don't really have use for another one yet. At least I will have 6 products to review.
> 
> ...


----------



## carebear (Jan 11, 2013)

> A little back I posted some thoughts..but if you like vanilla scents you will like it. Â I personally didn't like it.


 Thank you. I don't mind vanilla but I have too many samples of perfume. I will keep one to try and give the other one away.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 11, 2013)

If any of you have friends in the UK that are envious of your BB's, it looks like now they can get one too.  I just found it here.


----------



## ddave (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Kind of offended by the name and message behind the perfume I'm getting this month. Who's with me there?


 Definitely. Also, it's sort of bad marketing, right? I mean I'd never ever tell anyone I was wearing a perfume called Skinny Chic lol It just sounds...desperate? 

I got Box 9 this month and I'm thrilled!

ETA: I also felt the same way about the Ageless perfume--I really liked the scent but froze up when one of my friends asked me what it was called. I'm 25 so it seems weird to be wearing a perfume called Ageless that's supposed to make you SMELL younger (seems funny/ridiculous to me). They should just stick to generic names, IMO.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Jan 11, 2013)

My page finally updated and shows I'm getting box 18. Not too thrilled, since I've already tried 3 of the items from other subs, and the OB heat protectant spray is kinda useless since I don't blow dry or straighten my hair. But...at least I'm finally getting an eyeko! I'm just hoping it's not black. I have enough black liner for now but would love one that's purple/olive/teal/anythingbutblack.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 11, 2013)

> lucky you! Â six reviews! Â i'm starting to think i like the points as much as the actual products i try.Â arty:


 ^^^^ This is exactly how I feel! My box updated finally. I'm getting box 10. At least it contains the only makeup item for this month that I actually wanted to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 16. I'm really excited for this box. the one thing that I really wanted this month was the hot mama blush and yay it's in there.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 11, 2013)

Box 13 for my second account.  I'm actually only excited about the Clark's Botanical, packaging like that always sucks me in.   But whew! $115 for a face cream, I hope I don't fall in love.  

  Everything else is pretty boring though.  At least I avoided the Juicy perfume!

 


SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil
Ships Free



Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream
Ships Free



theBalmÂ® cosmetics Put a Lid On Itâ„¢
Ships Free



Harvey Prince Skinny Chic - 50ml
Ships Free



Juice Beauty Daily Essentials Organics To Go
Ships Free


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 11, 2013)

And the box for my second account started out in Connecticut?  Haven't seen that before.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the name of the perfume has to do with the way the ingredients 'work'/stimulate you so you're not indulging in too many sweets. That's the way I understood it from BB's description.

In any way, sounds like a first world problem to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *carebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone received a Juice Beauty sample this month yet? If so, what did you actually get? If people get the Apple Peel and don't want it I may have to start collecting some!


----------



## messjess18 (Jan 11, 2013)

Is the The Balm eye primer a full size?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And the box for my second account started out in Connecticut?  Haven't seen that before.


 Mine, too! Windsor, CT.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the The Balm eye primer a full size?


Several people posted earlier in the thread that it's teeny.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess I am getting Box 23.


Aerie Shimmer
Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
DDFÂ® Acne Control Treatment
And the site pictures and lists the LA Fresh Makeup Remover wipe.

Not a bad box. I am excited about the DDF, I've been needing a good treatment for my occasional breakouts. Happy to try the Embryolisse, too. I am cool with Aerie, never smelled it, and the LA Fresh is a boring sample but I'll use it. A little bummed about Hot Mama because I already have the full size, but shoot, it is my all time favorite blush, so I will use the sample in my makeup bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am getting box 9 ...major box envy yet again


 I know exactly how you feel! It feels box 9 had pretty much all of older stuff that has been sampled from previous boxes. The perfume, theBalm, No. 4 Shampoo were all sampled last month. I wish I could have gotten some of the new items from this month. But it feels for the past months I feel like I am a box behind. If I don't get it this month I will most likely get it next month.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...I am excited about the DDF, I've been needing a good treatment for my occasional breakouts. ..


 If you end up liking it - I saw some at TJMaxx last night for 12.99.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto. And judging from the projected delivery it will shave at least a day from my box's typical journey.


 Same here.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Jan 11, 2013)

My box page updated! Box 1 is on the way for me!



Spoiler


----------



## Amber Ferguson (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 5, pretty happy with it and I have hair care as my splurge item.. Mine is coming from CT too.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 22!  Weight is 0.4960 (if anyone still cares).  Yay!!  Very excited for this box.  Not usually big on makeup items, but both (yes two!!) are ones I've been wanting to try.  And I've tried the lotion before from myglam/ipsy and liked it. I don't even mind that the shampoo and conditioner are in packets.
> 
> Happy month for me!!!





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 22 also! My weight is .5140 - what the heck? I didn't have Ipsy when they sent that product, so I'm excited to try it.  And super excited that the shampoo and conditioner match!  This is also a very happy month for me... I'm excited that I'm getting makeup in my BB because there's none in the Ipsy bag!
> 
> ...


----------



## artemis76 (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like box 16 for me!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised that I didn't get anything hair related, as I ALWAYS used to get hair products in my boxes. And at the time, I had really long hair and I never had much use for all the heat protectant sprays (didn't heat style or use any styling aids, just wore it down and wavy or in a bun or ponytail), shampoo and conditioner samples (never enough in the packets for all my hair) etc I would get and would only use the oils. Then a few days ago, I chopped off over a foot of hair, and now I could totally use all those hair products...so of course I'll probably never get one again. LMAO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

After reading the description, I'm really excited to try Aerie Shimmer...I love vanilla scents! Hope it's awesome.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting box #23 - I'm really happy to get 2 skincare products (although the ddf acne treatment may go on my trade list as I have plenty of other similar products that should be used up) instead of 1 skincare + 1 hair product (samples of hair oils, serums, shampoo and conditioner usually just go straight to my trade list).  I'm also excited to try the hot mama!  

Mine also started out in CT...which makes it a longer journey (I'm in NYC).  Box weight was 0.4270.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jan 11, 2013)

Woot woot! Shipping has updated and it says I should have it by Wednesday. Still haven't peeked but excited to see what I get. theBalm is my new obsession so I'm crossing my fingers for something from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of surprised that I didn't get anything hair related, as I ALWAYS used to get hair products in my boxes. And at the time, I had really long hair and I never had much use for all the heat protectant sprays (didn't heat style or use any styling aids, just wore it down and wavy or in a bun or ponytail), shampoo and conditioner samples (never enough in the packets for all my hair) etc I would get and would only use the oils. Then a few days ago, I chopped off over a foot of hair, and now I could totally use all those hair products...so of course I'll probably never get one again. LMAO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have the same box as you!  Isn't it strange that our box is the only one without a hair product?  

Personally, I'm happy about this because I currently have really long hair (I'm growing it out, so I can donate it).  I work in healthcare, so my hair is ALWAYS up in a bun/ponytail, so I have no use for styling products!  Fortunately my hair isn't very frizzy, so I seldom use hair oils (I'm still working on the kerastase elixir from the teen vogue box).


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm proud of myself, I have not peaked and my boxes will be a total surprise (haven't done that since February, before I knew about this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

My boxes should be here tomorrow.

Weight of box 1: 0.4730

Weight of box 2: 0.4500

Both with a Projected Delivery Date of Jan 15 2013

I really hope they are not the same, if they are, it will be the first time since May when I got a second box. If they are the same, I will trade the whole box and cancel that one. It's about time: I pay for 2 Birchboxes, 1 Ipsy, and 1 Birchbox man every month. he he.


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting box #23! I was happy as long as I got Hot Mama! I have been dying for that!!!!!!!!! First box looks great. Looks like BB is going to live to see another month from me!


----------



## jams (Jan 11, 2013)

i got my box today!! my box started out in CT too- but I'm in CT so it wasn't too long of a wait for me. i ordered myself a gift sub yesterday- anybody know what the welcome box is for this month?


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 11, 2013)

My tracking numbers do not work at all. I honestly have my doubts that they even shipped my box yet. I swear it's like a darn crapshoot every month on whether I will recieve a box or not.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 11, 2013)

My second box finally updated.  I'm getting box 10 which is almost a repeat of box 9.  I'm going to hock everything on ebay but the eyeko eyeliner. The box is okay, but I don't want doubles.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 11, 2013)

My box 21 should be here by Wednesday. Weighs only 0.4284 so I'm guessing the Juice Beauty is in packets and the rest of the samples won't be very big either.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking numbers do not work at all. I honestly have my doubts that they even shipped my box yet. I swear it's like a darn crapshoot every month on whether I will recieve a box or not.


 Generally, if I get a tracking number on my account before I get a shipping email, it really hasn't shipped and won't update until I get the email.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 11, 2013)

I was really hoping to try the Clark's Marine Cream, My Mattifying Moisturizer, Pur-lisse Moisturizer, or the Caudalie Radiance Day Cream. 

I'm getting box 2:






and Box 34:


 


Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream
$115.00 Ships Free




Harvey Prince Skinny Chic - 50ml
$55.00 Ships Free




Juice Beauty Daily Essentials Organics To Go 
$29.00 Ships Free




Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo
$32.00 Ships Free




theBalmÂ® cosmetics Put a Lid On Itâ„¢
$18.00 
Ships Free



Normally I would love everything in these boxes but I am searching for my HG moisturizer so I will be trading the theBalm primer, Lashem serum, and the Harvey Prince perfume.


----------



## Kham10 (Jan 11, 2013)

Welp I'm getting box 21...



 Bummer. The only thing I'm at all interested in is the Amika shampoo, I'd be willing to trade the entire box if anyone is interested. Or trading the eye primer for an eyeko or Oscar Blandi I know lots of people were interested in that.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really hoping to try the Clark's Marine Cream, My Mattifying Moisturizer, Pur-lisse Moisturizer, or the Caudalie Radiance Day Cream.
> 
> ...


----------



## libedon (Jan 11, 2013)

Box 21! Crazy excited. can't wait to try out amika for the first time after seeing it in every box but mine for nearly a year. And the favorite embryolisse. And a new eye primer. I also already use Juice Beauty's cleanser and really like it, excited to try other products from the line. The only thing I could care less about is the perfume (when will I ever get a henry prince or a juliette has a gun?) but whatever. I hope they move away from juicy soon.


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 11, 2013)

My account updated this morning, box 1 for me! I'm really looking forward to this month, I just hope the polish is something that I will wear. I also picked up the Balm Jovi palette, I had been wanting it for awhile and at $25, I thought it was a steal 



 My box should be arriving on the 16th


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is strange, but I don't mind at all. While I woudln't have minded the shampoo and conditioner samples, I am glad not to get the Ojon or anything full of silicones, as I'm trying to avoid them!
> 
> It's funny that you say that, because the reason I wore my hair long for so long is because I also work in healthcare...finally got so sick of the bun and ponytail routine that I chopped it off, lmao.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm the opposite, I started growing my hair out when I started working in a hospital!  I do a lot of braids and fun ways of putting it back, while when it was short I was always frustrated trying to keep it back and my neck cool when we got a big rush.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 11, 2013)

The hot mama is great but Im drowning in it! I bought two full size hot mama's at Marshalls not too long ago... then last month I received the sample im my second BB account and this month I am getting the hot mama in my first account. Guess its time to update and put together a trade list!


----------



## Legalista (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I love the smell of my
> 
> ...


 That brand (trying to avoid doing a spoiler thingy) is doing free shipping and risk-free returns right now and they always have a deal of the week! You might do better to by the exact product from them directly or wait and see if they make it one of their specials (they have a really active facebook page)...it sucks to not get the points but at least you are getting the product you know you like!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## aftereight (Jan 11, 2013)

Well I got box # 1 which is just awful. The only thing that's a decent size is the mini nail polish! Everything is so tiny I don't see how I can even really sample them properly and form an opinion on anything.

I haven't gotten a crappy box in a very long time so I am really disappointed.

My second box on my boyfriend's subscription looks to be better. Although I am getting ANOTHER Juicy couture fragrance sample and I am ready to throw it at their faces!


----------



## mishtastic (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 14 and I received my shipping noticed yesterday. Not my most exciting box, but really looking forward to the

Eyeko liquid eyeliner. What colors has everyone received?

https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/174548/width/350/height/700/flags/LL


----------



## BarbieZ (Jan 11, 2013)

Question - for the Eyeko liners, this month or in the past, does anyone know if the color you receive is the same as your box picture?  Or is it just whatever?  Out of all of the Eyeko colors, pretty much the only one that I wouldn't want (would never work with my coloring) is the turquoise, and of course that's what's in my box picture, lol.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Generally, if I get a tracking number on my account before I get a shipping email, it really hasn't shipped and won't update until I get the email.


 I did get the shipping email, and the stinkin tracking numbers still don't work. Grrrrr!


----------



## grayc (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I got box # 1 which is just awful. The only thing that's a decent size is the mini nail polish! Everything is so tiny I don't see how I can even really sample them properly and form an opinion on anything.
> 
> ...


It's funny how some can love a box and some can hate a box... i would have LOVED to get box 1!  The polish, the hair serum, the lid balm.. all great things in my eyes


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 6, too. :/. Not awful, but I was hoping for more make-up, but oh well!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm proud of myself, I have not peaked and my boxes will be a total surprise (haven't done that since February, before I knew about this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
> 
> ...


Wow! Both my boxes were delivered. I will know the contents when I get off of work!


----------



## starfighter82 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting box #23 and I think it's the worst box. It was the one box I was hoping not to get. The blush interests me, but that is about it. I would be excited for the DDF, but I have tried it before and disliked the product. Ah well, hopefully next month will be be better.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question - for the Eyeko liners, this month or in the past, does anyone know if the color you receive is the same as your box picture?  Or is it just whatever?  Out of all of the Eyeko colors, pretty much the only one that I wouldn't want (would never work with my coloring) is the turquoise, and of course that's what's in my box picture, lol.


 I got the olive one back in July and I just went and checked that box page and the image showed a purple one. When there are different colours available no matter the product (eyeko, nail polish, etc.), I don't think the one shown on your box page is necessarily the one you'll actually get.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the olive one back in July and I just went and checked that box page and the image showed a purple one. When there are different colours available no matter the product (eyeko, nail polish, etc.), I don't think the one shown on your box page is necessarily the one you'll actually get.


 Sometimes the pictures are true to box and some aren't. I think for September with the Color Club polishes, the images were true to box. I got the black mini in mine, and the picture obviously showed a full-size item. Some of them are showing the turquoise, but you might just end up with a black anyway idk.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starfighter82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #23 and I think it's the worst box. It was the one box I was hoping not to get. The blush interests me, but that is about it. I would be excited for the DDF, but I have tried it before and disliked the product. Ah well, hopefully next month will be better.


 I'm getting the DDF and I will not even try it. I had a horrible reaction to the last product they sent me and it took almost two months to clear it up!


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 11, 2013)

question:  has any one had this happen in the past--  when i click on my box it shows one picture for jan--but the box history pic for jan has something enirely different??  I am really really really hoping for the one that shows up when clicking my box and not the one in my box history....

 






this is the one that shows up when i click my box

but my box history shows:






???? and this is not anything i have received in the past....


----------



## cosmia (Jan 11, 2013)

my account is doing the same thing! strange.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 11, 2013)

BB is doing an AMA on reddit right now, just saw them tweet the link.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> question:  has any one had this happen in the past--  when i click on my box it shows one picture for jan--but the box history pic for jan has something enirely different??  I am really really really hoping for the one that shows up when clicking my box and not the one in my box history....
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting Box 29.

DDFÂ® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime - Protect
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
KÃ©rastase Nutritive Nectar Thermique - Protect


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 11, 2013)

> I did get the shipping email, and the stinkin tracking numbers still don't work. Grrrrr!


 My tracking number isn't working yet either. UGHHH. Annoying!


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box twins, I think the little thumbnail is a mistake. My thumbnail shows the same exact picture and there is no way I could receive that box since I already got mary lou in October.


 thanks!!~ makes me feel much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my account is doing the same thing! strange.


 are you getting the same box?


----------



## Leiakat (Jan 11, 2013)

Box 2,  what a dud.  More hair products and perfumes that I'll never use.  Lashem that Beauty Army gave out a full size of months ago,  and foil packets.  I miss the excitement of this box,  now it is a second thought to every other subscription box.


----------



## grayc (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometimes the pictures are true to box and some aren't. I think for September with the Color Club polishes, the images were true to box. I got the black mini in mine, and the picture obviously showed a full-size item. Some of them are showing the turquoise, but you might just end up with a black anyway idk.


 agree.. my club color was correct; but my lip gloss last month was different not and my friends chocolate last month didn't match her picture as well.  I think it's hit or miss.


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Jan 11, 2013)

For whatever reason, my shipping info still isn't working.  I tried the direct link, the regular UPS link, and the USPS link, but nothing.  My box FINALLY updated earlier today and I know I'm getting Box 1.  This is the first time I've ever gotten the main box I was hoping for, so I'm pretty happy about that.  I know the samples are little, but as long as I can tell if I like something or not, then I'm okay with it!  (My biggest complaint is with hair products because I have long, thick, wavy/curly hair and there never seems to be enough product to effectively test it, even though I'm always trying to find stuff I like).

I seem to be in the minority, but I love perfume samples (though I was truly hoping to avoid yet another Juicy perfume!) because I'm not a 1-scent kind of girl.  I change mine up with my mood, the time of day, what I'm wearing, whatever.  I have a few go-to scents but I'm always willing to try something different, especially since we don't have places that give samples where I live.  

If anyone else has gotten Box 1 already, what color was the polish?  Is it the same as the picture or are they doing a variety?  I don't care what color I get, I'm just curious if they're all the same or not?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol yeah, that's actually why I grew it out in the first place..this is the first time I've had short hair in the 6 years I've worked in healthcare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've regretted cutting it off a few times already but I absolutely had to, it was a "either go get a real haircut or end up hacking it off in the middle of the night with a butcher knife" sort of thing...needed a change!
> ...


 Ugh did anyone else see the short bobs blog entry on BB? http://www.birchbox.com/the-haute-box/trend-alert-how-to-style-the-new-bob/

I cut my hair super short last January -- like right below my ear -- and it was styled very cutely at first, but growing it out has been a pain. It looked like such a mess for 9 of the last 12 months. My hair has finally gotten to the point where I would call it "long" again (I felt my hair again my back a couple of weeks ago) but as soon as I saw this post, I was making grabby hands at short hair again.

I love short hair in theory, but I think I prefer having long hair because it's actually less work for me (short hair requires more styling :C) but I'm always super jealous when I see people with stylish short bobs.


----------



## MrsLindy (Jan 11, 2013)

Received box #10 and very happy with everything in it. I got:

Embryolise moisturizer, cute sample but very small

Onjon hair oil, definitely used too much these morning and made my hair super greasy, so need to work on that

Aerie perfume, love vanilla, REALLY wish I had gotten the Skinny chic scent since I love dmy last Harvey Prince sample

Eyeko liner in black, I don't typically where a lot of eye makeup but I swtached it on my hand and loved the fine line so thi smight be a game changer for me, I'm glad it is in a normal color and not something crazy bright

2 packets of 100% Pure lotion in green apple and cabarnet grape. A nice extra, even though it is packets 
This is all pretty on-target with my settings of being classic. I made perfume my splurge this month hoping I would not get any, but guess that didn't work. At least it is a scent I will use. Anyone receive the Skinny Chic and try it yet? I see a rollerball in the store and am thinking about getting it. I do like really fruity scents so it sounds like it would be my thing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone that gets the primer and tries it out, please let me know how it compares to ones you've tried before. I love the brand and I would have enough points after this month to get it for free. Would love some reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Jan 11, 2013)

My account finally updated, and it's box 6 for me.

I'm ECSTATIC for the Balm eye primer, happy about the rose water and the eye gels.  Confused about the mattifying moisturizer, but willing to give it a shot.  Not that I really need mattifying anything, but OK.  But WHY, WHY, WHY ANOTHER juicy perfume?  I love the perfume samples.  I buy perfume.  I have even bought perfume (NOT juicy brand) from BB.  Why do they have to send Juicy again?  Argh.  Just ranting, thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 11, 2013)

So even though the numbers after BB are 39, it is now saying I got box 6.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine was delivered it is box 8. I'm underwhelmed. This is the third time in less than a year they've sent me Viva La Juicy. I don't like that there is so much variation between the boxes, they could at least try to smooth out the value over the boxes. BB used to be my favorite sub but now I'm really only in it for the points.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jan 11, 2013)

I am looking forward to trying the Harvey Prince Ageless, LashEm, Kerastaste, Allesandro Hand Cream and My Mattifying Moisturizer. Which means they got it right and I wouldn't even mind my second box being a duplicate. Well done, BB. 
Got box 32 today.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 11, 2013)

How do people like the Harvey Prince fragrances? I was thinking about ordering the set with my points but I've never recd any of the samples.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 11, 2013)

Im excited that the extras aren't just lara bars anymore. .. they seem to be switching that up a bit so even if its a "ketchup" packet size at least it isn't the food we were all complaining about.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsLindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received box #10 and very happy with everything in it. I got:
> 
> ...


I will be getting Skinny Chic in my box. Once I get my box, I will report!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So even though the numbers after BB are 39, it is now saying I got box 6.


 because the tracking number has nothing to do with which box you'll get.....  Rely on what the site says because normally its pretty accurate


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im excited that the extras aren't just lara bars anymore. .. they seem to be switching that up a bit so even if its a "ketchup" packet size at least it isn't the food we were all complaining about.


 I have tried those 100% Pure ketchup samples before and omg the coconut lotion is the best smelling lotion ever, it's like you turn into a coconut cupcake the moment you put it on!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 11, 2013)

I just ordered the 100% pure organic coffee bean eye cream. Saw some amazing reviews on it and can't wait to get it.


----------



## steph90 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 23.
 
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover
Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)
DDFÂ® Acne Control Treatment
Aerie Shimmer 1.7oz Fragrance
 
I really don't care for the Anti-aging/firming cream as I am only 22 and don't have wrinkles and all.
I am excited about the blush though and curious about the acne treatment.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 11, 2013)

Trust me never too early to start using anti aging treatments! Wish I would have started at 22!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Trust me never too early to start using anti aging treatments! Wish I would have started at 22!


 Any suggestions? I just started because I'm seeing fine wrinkles under my eyes (like the type that no one else notices because no one else is going to be an inch from your face staring under our eyes).


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 11, 2013)

Got box 6 today. My opinion...

I understand getting the frownies eye gels (and I'll use them... just not something I'd purchase for myself). They hydrating rose water spray seems interesting so I'm curious to try it. I'm happy to get the eye primer because I love The Balm and use eye primer every day. I actually like the perfume... it's the only one from Juicy that I like... and it's actually the ONLY full size perfume I own. But now I have a travel size. No biggie. My only issue is the Mattifying Moisturizer. I wear tons of creams and moisturizers and my skin is still dry at the end of the day. The last thing I need is something Matte on my skin. Trade list! I'd have rather gotten any of the dry skin facial creams for sure. 
But overall I am happy with this box. No food. No foils. Pretty close to my profile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay BB!


----------



## JessP (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any suggestions? I just started because I'm seeing fine wrinkles under my eyes (like the type that no one else notices because no one else is going to be an inch from your face staring under our eyes).


 I am such a fan of eye cream and totally recommend incorporating it into your am/pm beauty routine. Right now I'm using the Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado that I purchased with BB points and it works pretty well. If you're just starting out, I'd recommend Clinique's All About Eyes because it's affordable and can be used all around the eye (under-eye area, 'crow's feet area,' + orbital bone) - really like that product. Also, I've tried Boscia's eye cream and remember liking that as well. Stay away from Ole Henriksen's Ultimate Lift eye gel - it makes the skin under your eyes stick which is not a nice feeling lol. Next on my list is Benefit's It's Potent! because I've heard some good things about it. Since you're just starting out, any hydrating eye cream will be a great addition.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do people like the Harvey Prince fragrances? I was thinking about ordering the set with my points but I've never recd any of the samples.


 I love Flirt, but I don't really like Hello. So far I'm diggin' Ageless. I would wait because the odds are eventually you'll get a sample, or you could try to trade for one. Its a very individual thing, so you need to know the kind of scents you prefer.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Trust me never too early to start using anti aging treatments! Wish I would have started at 22!


 Amen sister!! Wish someone would have told me!!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 11, 2013)

I got my main box today(box 1) and the polish color matches the one in the picture. I am also skeptical of all of the fuss I've seen over the balm's put a lid on it being tiny. Not only is a 3rd of the full size (completely acceptable as a "deluxe" sample) but it is an eye primer, so you only use a tiny bit at a time anyways. I would be more understanding if it was a full face primer. I also like skinny chic, regardless of the name! It's got a spray top, unlike the eau flirt I received, and it bigger than your usual perfume vial.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my main box today(box 1) and the polish color matches the one in the picture.
> 
> I am also skeptical of all of the fuss I've seen over the balm's put a lid on it being tiny. Not only is a 3rd of the full size (completely acceptable as a "deluxe" sample) but it is an eye primer, so you only use a tiny bit at a time anyways. I would be more understanding if it was a full face primer.
> ...


 I completely agree. This little tube of primer will last months for me... and I use it daily.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do people like the Harvey Prince fragrances? I was thinking about ordering the set with my points but I've never recd any of the samples.


 I love Harvey Prince! I've never gotten them from BB, but I have Ageless, Eau Fling, Eau Flirt, Yogini, and Hello that I bought myself. I wear all of them often. I think they're unique scents.

They offer individual rollerballs for a good price, as well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my main box today(box 1) and the polish color matches the one in the picture.
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 11, 2013)

I am jealous of all you guys who got awesome primer and nail polish and not a box of almost entirely hair stuff.

Edit: also went back to my profile and noted that in fact thick is an option for hair type and I did select it. And got a box with volumizing shampoo and conditioner packets. Because clearly my thick long hair is a) in need of volume and B) going to get covered with your foil packet of shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 11, 2013)

I got my box 1 today in the color blue lagoon.. was everyone sent the same color?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely agree. This little tube of primer will last months for me... and I use it daily.


 How would you compare it in size to the travel sized UDPP? About the same, smaller? Those bottles are pretty small and I'd say they last me at least 3 months with daily use. It's just like how the Mary Lou/Hot Mama seem small at first, but then once you realise just how little you use each time, it becomes a HUGE sample.


----------



## aftereight (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's funny how some can love a box and some can hate a box... i would have LOVED to get box 1!  The polish, the hair serum, the lid balm.. all great things in my eyes


 Ya know what, I love box 1 but like I said the samples are almost non-existent so I can't really sample them and form a good opinion on the products =/


----------



## grayc (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my main box today(box 1) and the polish color matches the one in the picture.
> 
> I am also skeptical of all of the fuss I've seen over the balm's put a lid on it being tiny. Not only is a 3rd of the full size (completely acceptable as a "deluxe" sample) but it is an eye primer, so you only use a tiny bit at a time anyways. I would be more understanding if it was a full face primer.
> ...


 i agree; i got an eye primer from Sephra last christmas as a sample and i still have some i can use today.  it only takes a TINY bit; so only a tiny tube is needed.

i wanted box 1... looked great!  Glad it's turning out that way.  How did you like the smell of the Skinny Chic?


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Trust me never too early to start using anti aging treatments! Wish I would have started at 22!


 You are totally right. I used to not think much of anti-aging products, but I won't complain if I get them now. I mean, we age every day, right?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm 27 and don't care if I receive anti-aging products. If it's got interesting ingredients, I'll try it! I also have long and curly hair, but love volumizing products; my hair gets weighed down with the length and doesn't quite bounce like it does when I kept it shorter. What kind of colors have been received in box 1? I'm getting one of those and am curious if there's a variety of shades being sent out.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 11, 2013)

I just turned 26 but like I said I wish I had started earlier. Many lost years in the sun not worrying about it cuz was 'younger' now hopefully I still caught it in time!


----------



## njachym13 (Jan 11, 2013)

Will be getting Box 1, but I hope I get a good nail polish color :/ What colors have you Box 1 people gotten so far?


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait, I am getting Box #32 and that's not what it looks like?  The packet on my picture is pink?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 11, 2013)

> i agree; i got an eye primer from Sephra last christmas as a sample and i still have some i can use today.Â  it only takes a TINY bit; so only a tiny tube is needed. i wanted box 1... looked great!Â  Glad it's turning out that way.Â  How did you like the smell of the Skinny Chic?


 I actually really like skinny chic. It reminds me a tad bit of dkny's be delicious because of the green apple, but I think it is cleaner and more complex.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, I am getting Box #32 and that's not what it looks like?  The packet on my picture is pink?


I got box 32 today, and my picture didn't look like that either - mine showed the pink packet.  I LOVE my box.  The Lashem mascara sample is teeny-tiny, but I ended up with 2 samples of Kerastase...most likely an accident, but I'm ok with that.  I can't wait to try everything in it.  I was slightly giddy opening this box.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually really like skinny chic. It reminds me a tad bit of dkny's be delicious because of the green apple, but I think it is cleaner and more complex.


 Ooh. Really? I like that perfume a lot.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 11, 2013)

> I got box 32 today, and my picture didn't look like that either - mine showed the pink packet.Â  I LOVE my box.Â  The Lashem mascara sample is teeny-tiny, but I ended up with 2 samples of Kerastase...most likely an accident, but I'm ok with that.Â  I can't wait to try everything in it.Â  I was slightly giddy opening this box.


 The last two times I received Kerastese, BB sent two foil packets. I don't think it's accidental, but their way of giving us a better amount to test and play with.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The last two times I received Kerastese, BB sent two foil packets. I don't think it's accidental, but their way of giving us a better amount to test and play with.


 yup. last month I got 2 also...


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup. last month I got 2 also...


 Sweet.

(Also, isn't it spelled Ditto?)


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2013)

LOL Yes but it's one of those smilies that's premade in a smilie pack. Nothing we can do to change it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ladies that got box 1- what size is the nail polish &amp; what colors are you ladies getting?


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, at least it's not spelled dido. 



  I bang my head on a table every time I see that, lol.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 11, 2013)

It is a bit smaller. Not half the size, a bit bigger. It will last at LEAST a month with daily use. I'm excited to try it!!



> How would you compare it in size to the travel sized UDPP? About the same, smaller? Those bottles are pretty small and I'd say they last me at least 3 months with daily use. It's just like how the Mary Lou/Hot Mama seem small at first, but then once you realise just how little you use each time, it becomes a HUGE sample.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> question:  has any one had this happen in the past--  when i click on my box it shows one picture for jan--but the box history pic for jan has something enirely different??  I am really really really hoping for the one that shows up when clicking my box and not the one in my box history....
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is a bit smaller. Not half the size, a bit bigger. It will last at LEAST a month with daily use. I'm excited to try it!!


 Sounds like a pretty great size for a sample! I'm totally excited to try it too, I'm interested to see how it compares to the UDPP!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 11, 2013)

anyone want to trade a box 12 for a box 1? i need that marine cream please!!


----------



## lauravee (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just ordered the 100% pure organic coffee bean eye cream. Saw some amazing reviews on it and can't wait to get it.


 I got this eye cream in a Kara's Way box and I love it. Smells like coffee and the texture really suits my skin. I'm hoping BB starts carrying this so I can purchase it with my points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *steph90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting box 23.
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 11, 2013)

> I got this eye cream in a Kara's Way box and I love it. Smells like coffee and the texture really suits my skin. I'm hoping BB starts carrying this so I can purchase it with my points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Did it work good? I am uber excited for it and hoping it will be my HG eye cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TPeterson (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone gotten box 1 with a color other than blue?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone gotten box 1 with a color other than blue?


 I'm pretty sure in the preview video that one of the girls pointed to a turquoise-y color and said that would be the color sampled in the boxes this month.  Does anyone else remember seeing that?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 11, 2013)

Is it bad that I do this for feedback everytime I get a perfume, lol? I write "NO MORE PERFUMES" over and over in the other comments section when I review stuff in my box.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad that I do this for feedback everytime I get a perfume, lol? I write "NO MORE PERFUMES" over and over in the other comments section when I review stuff in my box.


 You should add a "Please?" at the end. I think it'd be funny.


----------



## CRB882 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yesterday I got an email from Birchbox saying there was an error with my payment info and I had to log in and correct it or else I won't get January's box. My payment info hasn't changed, so I don't know what could have gone wrong. I went in to try to edit and remove my old billing address (which changed months ago and has been fine since) and things just got worse. Customer service had to erase my subscription and I had to "join" again. Now my box won't even be sent out until the 21st, and my profile won't tell me what I'm getting. I hope they don't send me a welcome box! It's my same username and it remembered my points, so I don't think that is the case. Has anyone else rejoined and gotten a regular box, or a welcome box?

I was thinking this was going to be my last box, anyway-or maybe one more to get enough points from reviews to bump me to the next level. This kind of makes me wish I would have just told them I didn't want to "re-join."


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should add a "Please?" at the end. I think it'd be funny.


 Oh yeah! Where are my manners? I'm from the south too, smh, lol.  I'll add the "please" when i review it again on my second account.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got box 32 today, and my picture didn't look like that either - mine showed the pink packet.  I LOVE my box.  The Lashem mascara sample is teeny-tiny, but I ended up with 2 samples of Kerastase...most likely an accident, but I'm ok with that.  I can't wait to try everything in it.  I was slightly giddy opening this box.


 My packets of Kerastase are also pink. And yes, I got two of them which makes it easier to test. This box was not disappointing.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 11, 2013)

> My packets of KerastaseÂ are also pink. And yes, I got two of them which makes it easier to test. This box was not disappointing.


 I think those are the cleansing balms. I liked that sample! My hair felt really clean and moisturized, but I still used conditioner. I've also got the orange packets, for blowouts and heat styling. Still haven't tried them; the weather's too ridiculous to bust out my flat iron lol.


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 11, 2013)

I write that in every perfume feedback too. Ugh I look forward to the day when I don't get a perfume sample. I'd prefer foil packets to it.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad that I do this for feedback everytime I get a perfume, lol? I write "NO MORE PERFUMES" over and over in the other comments section when I review stuff in my box.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, I am getting Box #32 and that's not what it looks like?  The packet on my picture is pink?


 Sorry, I don't know why that shows up on my page. I actually got box 3, but my packets aren't blue or pink -they're orange. I got 2 of the Nectar Thermique.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think those are the cleansing balms. I liked that sample! My hair felt really clean and moisturized, but I still used conditioner. I've also got the orange packets, for blowouts and heat styling. Still haven't tried them; the weather's too ridiculous to bust out my flat iron lol.


 I got the orange too, I wonder if I'm color-blind



 This is the perfect time for heat-protectant, and using the flat-iron to keep down the frizz.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesterday I got an email from Birchbox saying there was an error with my payment info and I had to log in and correct it or else I won't get January's box. My payment info hasn't changed, so I don't know what could have gone wrong. I went in to try to edit and remove my old billing address (which changed months ago and has been fine since) and things just got worse. Customer service had to erase my subscription and I had to "join" again. Now my box won't even be sent out until the 21st, and my profile won't tell me what I'm getting. I hope they don't send me a welcome box! It's my same username and it remembered my points, so I don't think that is the case. Has anyone else rejoined and gotten a regular box, or a welcome box?
> 
> I was thinking this was going to be my last box, anyway-or maybe one more to get enough points from reviews to bump me to the next level. This kind of makes me wish I would have just told them I didn't want to "re-join."


 I just rejoined this month after a 3 month break, and I am getting a regular box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I write that in every perfume feedback too. Ugh I look forward to the day when I don't get a perfume sample. I'd prefer foil packets to it.


 Oh ok.  Yeah I really think that they're not taking feedback into consideration by now.  I've been a member for a year and they give people that canned response all of the time.  Either remove them or give people a way to opt out.  With BB it's either suck it up and take the perfumes/food or just cancel altogether and I think lots of people are doing the latter just over the perfumes/food (among other things).


----------



## lunadust (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love Harvey Prince! I've never gotten them from BB, but I have Ageless, Eau Fling, Eau Flirt, Yogini, and Hello that I bought myself. I wear all of them often. I think they're unique scents.
> ...


 I loved ageless when they sent out the sample and ordered the small travel size/sample rollerball from harvey princes website for around 20 bucks? I have a couple other samples too and love them.


----------



## lunadust (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok.  Yeah I really think that they're not taking feedback into consideration by now.  I've been a member for a year and they give people that canned response all of the time.  Either remove them or give people a way to opt out.  With BB it's either suck it up and take the perfumes/food or just cancel altogether and I think lots of people are doing the latter just over the perfumes/food (among other things).


 I actually like perfume samples and food extras!


----------



## CRB882 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just rejoined this month after a 3 month break, and I am getting a regular box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, good! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm getting box 21.

It's okay.

The Balm product doesn't really excite me because it looks like it's shimmery brick color with a reddish base and since I'm so pale there's no way I am going to wear that as blush or eyeshadow.

The acne wash isn't something I want. I already have a system that works for me.
I wish I had gotten box 22 instead but that's probably everyone lol.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 12, 2013)

> I'm getting box 21. It's okay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I wish I had gotten box 22 instead but that's probably everyone lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 21.
> 
> ...


 I'm super super pale with pink undertones and it actually wears really nicely on me (as blush).


----------



## lizzie123 (Jan 12, 2013)

im getting box #18 looking forward to the eyeko liquid liner but the rest is ehh








Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Nicole by Nicole Richie
Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Styling Heat Protect Spray
Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Instant Volumizing Conditioner
Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Instant Volumizing Shampoo


----------



## LyndaV (Jan 12, 2013)

Lizzie123,

I'd love to trade for the Embryolisse if you don't want it!  I've heard so much about it, I'd like to try it for myself.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup hot mama (top) and super orgasm (bottom) by nars are close shade-wIse. Super orgasm has more pink in it. Both products are awesome and I love the buttery texture of the balm products I've tried so far (the lumanizer and hot mama). Does anyone know if the balm eyesdadows are buttery in texture also?


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like perfume samples and food extras!


 I don't particularly love perfume samples but I definitely don't mind them... The food extras-meh. But I *did* love the tin of mints they sent out in the summer; In fact they just ran out a few days ago. Something like that, to me, is something cute and helpful, that we can get way more than one use out of. Wouldn't necessarily purchase the brand through BB and make a whole online order out of it, but I would purchase it again if I saw it in a deli or drugstore. Those types of things are practical to me, but a one time use mini bar is meh.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't particularly love perfume samples but I definitely don't mind them... The food extras-meh. But I *did* love the tin of mints they sent out in the summer; In fact they just ran out a few days ago. Something like that, to me, is something cute and helpful, that we can get way more than one use out of. Wouldn't necessarily purchase the brand through BB and make a whole online order out of it, but I would purchase it again if I saw it in a deli or drugstore. Those types of things are practical to me, but a one time use mini bar is meh.


 Agreed. I like the perfumes and food but I just feel sorry for the people that have allergies, etc.  I'm actually looking for a rollerball perfume on the bb shop as I type. I didn't get a harvey prince sample but I'm tempted to get the skinny chic.  I may get either that or the couture la la by juicy couture (i wish they sampled this one this month instead of the viva la juicy) b/c i fell in love with it when i sniffed it in a magazine.  I like those mints too, btw.  I liked all of the food so far except the larabar. Speaking of larbars, did anyone get box 26?


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 12, 2013)

I have 2 Birchbox accounts, and got duplicate boxes, but I'm glad because I really like everything in the boxes!  I got box #3 with the My Mattifying moisturiser, the Allasandro hand cream, Lashem mascara, Kerasase hair masque, and Harve Prince Ageless perfume.  I'm always happy with my Birchboxes, but its rare when I get a box when I adore every single item.  This month I do -X2!

This is my 13th month with Birchbox, and my 10th month with 2 subscriptions.  Its the first time I've gotten a duplicate box.


----------



## Tara Zynel (Jan 12, 2013)

I am getting the same box you are (which I am super excites about!) and my images did the same thing. Last night they corrected themselves to match up.


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 12, 2013)

I just logged into my account and saw that that bbox did the old switcharoo! I was supposed to get Box 12, and now it is switched to box 1. I was excited for box 12, but I am good with box 1 too.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Jan 12, 2013)

My box doesn't look like any of these! Weird..


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 12, 2013)

> Yup hot mama (top) and super orgasm (bottom) by nars are close shade-wIse. Super orgasm has more pink in it. Both products are awesome and I love the buttery texture of the balm products I've tried so far (the lumanizer and hot mama). Does anyone know if the balm eyesdadows are buttery in texture also?


 They are! I have a ton of thebalm eyeshadows, mary lou, hot mama, one lipstick, a few glosses, and a bronzer. Its so funny too because I picked them all up at Marshalls about a year ago for next to nothing before they got popular. The shadows are the exact same texture as the mary lou and hot mama.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jan 12, 2013)

Call me crazy, but wasn't there going to be a new way to advertise your Birchbox swaps around here? I can't find the details anywhere anymore!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 12, 2013)

On Instagram I've only seen that navy blue color in box one. That's also the color my profile shows.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 12, 2013)

My box surprised me and showed up today! No surprises, I like everything alright.

The little Hot Mama is adorable, and since I have the full size, I can stick it in my purse.

The DDF acne treatment is a good size and I'm excited to see how it works.

The Embryolisse is small but it's enough for several uses - tried some this morning and it feels nice.

THe Aerie, I can't really smell right now as I have a bad cold, so I'll have to try it later.

And the La Fresh wipe also went into my purse for later.

Not an epic box, but definitely not a horrible one.


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 12, 2013)

has anyone received a welcome box ??  i gifted a friend a 3mo sub and her pag still shows the pink box and says shipping soon with no contents  ~ I cant seem to figure out which ones they are ?

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 12, 2013)

> has anyone received a welcome box ??Â  i gifted a friend a 3mo sub and her pag still shows the pink box and says shipping soon with no contentsÂ  ~ I cant seem to figure out which ones they are ? thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is my first box and my page shows the same. When I ordered they said it would ship Jan 16th so I figure it will update around that time


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call me crazy, but wasn't there going to be a new way to advertise your Birchbox swaps around here? I can't find the details anywhere anymore!


https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/131814

Hopefully this link works, there is a new thread where you provide the link to your classified...definitely not as user friendly as the old thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 12, 2013)

When I want to buy perfume "blind" I usually go to basenotes.net and fragrantica.com and check the notes and compare to similar scents that I know. It doesn't always work but it's a start.


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first box and my page shows the same. When I ordered they said it would ship Jan 16th so I figure it will update around that time


 ok thanks~ lmk if it shows earlier and i will do the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/131814
> ...


 Anyone know why this changed?


----------



## BagLady (Jan 12, 2013)

I got Box 1 yesterday.





Looking forward to trying the fresh face cream, the hair oil and the eye primer.

I love the nail polish color but of course I just started getting gel manis so it will probably go up for trade. 

Overall pretty happy.


----------



## sammajamma (Jan 12, 2013)

just got my box ( #1) 





I love this box, don't get me wrong. I'm excited to try the Ojon, and the balm primer will probably be great as well (never tried a the balm product I didn't love)

But the nailpolish...UGH. I love nailpolish, and I was so excited to be receiving a polish, but this is the third blue nailpolish I've gotten from birchbox. I've been with birchbox for 7 months, and I've been given 3 nailpolishes. All three havebeen a different shade of blue! There is really only so much blue nailpolish a girl can have!

I'm sure its just luck of the draw, but I would really love a pink...or red or purple or anything besides for blue! 

On a plus, the harvey prince perfume "skinny chic" is AMAZING I want to bathe in it, it smells so good.


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got my box ( #1)
> 
> ...


 By the look of the Ojon, it's gonna be a one time use for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's alright though, the primer and nail polish make up for it. I really hope I don't get blue though, it never looks good on me. I'm hoping for that red or grey


----------



## gemstone (Jan 12, 2013)

Th



> By the look of the Ojon, it's gonna be a one time use for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's alright though, the primer and nail polish make up for it. I really hope I don't get blue though, it never looks good on me. I'm hoping for that red or grey


 You might actually get a couple uses out of it. It says only to use one or two drops, an I have long ish hair and two was more than enough. I also saw where someone posted about using too much and it making her hair greasy. I'm crossing my fingers for you, lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 12, 2013)

> Th You might actually get a couple uses out of it. It says only to use one or two drops, an I have long ish hair and two was more than enough. I also saw where someone posted about using too much and it making her hair greasy. I'm crossing my fingers for you, lol.


 It'll probably be a one time use for me, too. My unruly hair eats up oils! I'm still excited to try it out, though. The contents are all exciting and I know I'll definitely be trying them all out. Hurry up and get here box! Mama wants to paint, prime, and moisturize!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 12, 2013)

Got my second sub's box in today (box 1), and I will call it the box of smells:

Quick review:
The Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream- It does make my skin feel soft and smooth, although I like my face creams to be thicker. I think I will stick to using it during the day.  It smells like my favorite drink: the Pimms Cup (Cucumber Ginger smell)

Harvey Prince- Skinny Girl:  Smells like something in my childhood!  I can't pin what it is just yet, but the scent is taking me back somewhere.  It is a pretty big sample too, especially to come with a spray top.

The Balm- Put a lid on it- not impressed. I really like my Too Faced Shadow insurance better.  It is more of a gel and comes out clear and almost slightly like a less thick Vaseline. I like when primers have some pigment to balance out that evil darkening that happened on eyelids.

Nailpolish in Blue Nuit-  I agree with everyone else.. I am blue nailpolished out, and this color is a little to grey for me. Trade.

Ojon Restorative hair oil- I want to put as few things in my hair as possible.  hair oils make it look nice for a few hours and then it starts to look stringy and awful.  I wish I had the awesome hair that would require this product, but I won't use it.
Now I just have to wait for my Box 14 to come in for the main account.  As a side note, I am really hoping for a code soon, my shopping cart has quite a few items in it!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are! I have a ton of thebalm eyeshadows, mary lou, hot mama, one lipstick, a few glosses, and a bronzer. Its so funny too because I picked them all up at Marshalls about a year ago for next to nothing before they got popular. The shadows are the exact same texture as the mary lou and hot mama.


 Thanks.  For some reason my meet matte eyeshadow from ipsy didn't have that buttery texture that I loved but I just bought a stila palette yesterday at Sephora and it has that texture that I love.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I want to buy perfume "blind" I usually go to basenotes.net and fragrantica.com and check the notes and compare to similar scents that I know. It doesn't always work but it's a start.


 thanks.  i tried fragrantica and skinny chic wasn't there so it must be a brand new perfume. i never heard of this brand or see it in magazines for me to sample. i might get the couture la la instead b/c i know how that smells.


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 12, 2013)

Yay! After seeing swatches I'm happier with my box.

They have a TERRIBLE photo on their website, imho because it totally made it look brick red on my monitor. lol.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! After seeing swatches I'm happier with my box.
> 
> They have a TERRIBLE photo on their website, imho because it totally made it look brick red on my monitor. lol.


 Oh wow.  I'm glad to know that my picture helped someone on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My phone (Samung Galaxy Stellar) doesn't have flash on the camera so this swatch is as real as it gets. (I can't wait to upgrade btw -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 12, 2013)

> Oh wow. Â I'm glad to know that my picture helped someone on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My phone (Samung Galaxy Stellar) doesn't have flash on the camera so this swatch is as real as it gets. (I can't wait to upgrade btw -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


I'm happy to see the swatch too, I was worried it would be too orange for my skin but this looks great.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 12, 2013)

> Got my second sub's box in today (box 1), and I will call it the box of smells:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Now I just have to wait for my Box 14 to come in for the main account.Â  As a side note, I am really hoping for a code soon, my shopping cart has quite a few items in it! The absolute best hair oil I have ever used, and I've tried a lot, is the bumble and bumble hair dressers oil. It isnt the slightest bit greasy and absorbs so well. Its seriously miracle stuff but its really expensive. My bottle is 3.4 ounces and it was 38 bucks but I'm telling you it is worth every penny and will probably last me a year.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 12, 2013)

The Hot Mama is a gorgeous color! I've been using it almost daily since I received it last month and think it'd be flattering on a lot of skin tones.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like perfume samples and food extras!


 me too. I have a nice little collection of perfume samples that lets me try out different scents all the time. as a poor college student, it's nice to be able to wear an expensive perfume without actually purchasing it. And since I only use two sprays at the most, they last a pretty long time for me. I do hate getting samples without a spray, though. Those seem to just get all over me.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jan 12, 2013)

I received box 10 today. I knew with a weight of .39 and a picture that contained packets that my samples would be small... but they are even smaller than I had imagined. I had received 2 Eyeko liners in the past (different accounts, not dupes), both of which were full size. This time I received a mini, in black. I now have 3 black Eyeko liners from Birchbox. I haven't even gotten through my first one yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> While I am not disappointed by the product selection for my box this month, I am quite disappointed by the size. I didn't figure out a monetary value on things, but it's hard to look at the samples and think "well I got my $10 worth this month". I'm guessing the mini Eyeko is probably worth price of the box, but still. I'm kind of on the fence about Birchbox. I love the idea of getting to try new things and the points system is great, but the samples just seem to be getting so teeny tiny. I kind of look at it like I just bought my 3rd black Eyeko eyeliner and received a few free "sample with purchase" items.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 12, 2013)

My 2 cents on the Hot Mama: I got it last month and was scared of it. I swatched it once and thought that it was way too peachy and shimmery for me so it just sat on my desk for a while. Then I got tired of using Bella Bamba so I tried it on a whim one day. It's beautiful on my pale skin: just the right amount of warmth without being too orangey, and the shimmer is way more subtle than I expected, it really gives more of a glow. I've been wearing it pretty much every day and I have yet to make a dent in it. I actually bought the Tarte Amazonian Clay set of four mini blushes right before I tried it and those have been completely neglected now, lol.


----------



## MissTK (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm happy to be receiving the Hot Mama sample in my box this month!

How do the other Balm blushes compare to it? I'm interested in their other colors too.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box 10 today. I knew with a weight of .39 and a picture that contained packets that my samples would be small... but they are even smaller than I had imagined. I had received 2 Eyeko liners in the past (different accounts, not dupes), both of which were full size. This time I received a mini, in black. I now have 3 black Eyeko liners from Birchbox. I haven't even gotten through my first one yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> While I am not disappointed by the product selection for my box this month, I am quite disappointed by the size. I didn't figure out a monetary value on things, but it's hard to look at the samples and think "well I got my $10 worth this month". I'm guessing the mini Eyeko is probably worth price of the box, but still. I'm kind of on the fence about Birchbox. I love the idea of getting to try new things and the points system is great, but the samples just seem to be getting so teeny tiny. I kind of look at it like I just bought my 3rd black Eyeko eyeliner and received a few free "sample with purchase" items.


 oh damn. that's the box on it's way to my house now. booo. i'm tired of getting black eyeliners (between ipsy and bb). i hope that we would've gotten an olive or any other color besides black -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Th
> 
> You might actually get a couple uses out of it. It says only to use one or two drops, an I have long ish hair and two was more than enough. I also saw where someone posted about using too much and it making her hair greasy. I'm crossing my fingers for you, lol.


 Unfortunately my hair is naturally excruciatingly dry so my hair pretty much eats oil like Linda said lol. I use almost a palm amount of argan oil daily and my hair doesn't get greasy but I'm still excited to try this!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 12, 2013)

> Unfortunately my hair is naturally excruciatingly dry so my hair pretty much eats oil like Linda said lol. I use almost a palm amount of argan oil daily and my hair doesn't get greasy but I'm still excited to try this!Â


 Our poor hair woes! My hair isn't as thick anymore, but it's still pretty dry! I went through almost a full bottle of Orofluido in a month. I'm trying to use more cream based products when I wear my hair curly, starting off with serum or oil right outta the shower. Then the mix of styling cream and gel, to help hold the curls. Mist hairspray and I'm done..after a blow dry with diffuser attachment. While I've tried repeatedly, I'm never able to achieve a decent curly hair day without hairspray and that slightly "crunchy" feel. I'm several months into co-washing and I do think that's helped with some of my hair woes, but I still have curly girl problems lol. Still excited to try the Ojon and see if it helps, especially my ends.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 12, 2013)

Whoo! Got my box 22 today! My love for Birchbox is restored! I reset my profile after watching Minzor9's video, and I am much happier with this box than December's (my first).  I just finished up my blog review (link is in my signature) and I'm so glad I could give a positive review!

I got the Eyeko liner in black, but I don't have any liquid liners, so that's fine.  The Hot Mama is AWESOME! And the Skinny Chic smells really good.  
Also super-happy that I get to review 6 items this month.  Guess I better start sampling so I can go get some points!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 12, 2013)

Just got my box today excited to try everything I like the mattifying moisturizer and the rose water it's smells nice and it can be used to set my makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grayc (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box today excited to try everything I like the mattifying moisturizer and the rose water it's smells nice and it can be used to set my makeup!


 Love this box too... i loved my frownies from last box!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll have to try them today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 12, 2013)

Using them right now hahaha


----------



## astokes (Jan 12, 2013)

Got Box 32 today!





This is my mom's box i should say.

She loves it. She always has the best luck with BB sending things she wants.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jan 12, 2013)

> Got Box 32 today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is the box i got today too. Skinny chic smells amazing. I also love the handcream! The mascara is sooooo tiny... might get one use out of it.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

Y'all are tempting me to cash my points in on skinny chic.  I'm torn between getting that and couture la la  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jan 12, 2013)

Got my box today way ahead of schedule.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 12, 2013)

> I got Box 1 yesterday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



is that vial next to the nail polish the hair oil?


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 12, 2013)

just went to look at my box page to make sure I was still getting the same box and it changed to box one. very unhappy with this. I was really looking forward to getting the hot mama blush.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> just went to look at my box page to make sure I was still getting the same box and it changed to box one. very unhappy with this. I was really looking forward to getting the hot mama blush.


 aww that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if i didn't swatch mine last night, i would've traded it with you.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 12, 2013)

> aww that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if i didn't swatch mine last night, i would've traded it with you.Â


 that's okay I will just have to ask for it for my birthday.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> just went to look at my box page to make sure I was still getting the same box and it changed to box one. very unhappy with this. I was really looking forward to getting the hot mama blush.


 i've seen a lot of people coveting box #1,  you could probably find someone to trade with.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 1 yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's okay I will just have to ask for it for my birthday.


 that's a good idea. it's only 20 dollars so it's not too expensive and i heard that it lasts a long time. i have a nars super orgasm blush that i swatched earlier in this thread almost two years ago and i'm just reaching the pan. you get your money's worth with both blushes.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is the nail polish full size? i'm getting this box but i won't be at my apartment to open it until tomorrow.


 It's not full size but not a mini either. Size on bottle says .17oz



> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> is that vial next to the nail polish the hair oil?


 Yes it is. it's a small vial. I will probably only get 1 use out of it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 12, 2013)

All the items this month seem to be minis. I don't mind the polish being a mini since the only full sizes I manage to deplete are base and top coats.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 12, 2013)

This may sound odd, but I'm most excited for the Harvey Prince scent I'm getting. I'm DYING to know how it smells. Why must I live in California where it takes for freaking ever to get one's Birchbox?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tara Zynel (Jan 12, 2013)

My box finally came in! Definitely ahead of schedule, but I don't see that as a bad thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Box 12 this month and thrilled about it! I am really looking forward to using the Marine Cream and the amika color pHerfection shampoo. Got the No. 4 last month which I liked and have considered buying but I will definitely try this one first before I make my decision. Honestly I really want Wen but haven't committed the price for a product I'm not sure I 'll like. The Harvey Prince Skinny Chic smells great! Overall, this was an awesome box after my slight le down with my December box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 12, 2013)

> My box finally came in! Definitely ahead of schedule, but I don't see that as a bad thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Box 12 this month and thrilled about it! I am really looking forward to using the Marine Cream and the amika color pHerfection shampoo. Got the No. 4 last month which I liked and have considered buying but I will definitely try this one first before I make my decision. Honestly I really want Wen but haven't committed the price for a product I'm not sure I 'll like. The Harvey Prince Skinny Chic smells great! Overall, this was an awesome box after my slight le down with my December box.


 I've never used Wen, but do co-wash. I know there's a knock off version sold in drugstores and big box stores. I use Herbal Essences or Suave, with a clarifying shampoo every week or so.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 13, 2013)

> I've never used Wen, but do co-wash. I know there's a knock off version sold in drugstores and big box stores. I use Herbal Essences or Suave, with a clarifying shampoo every week or so.


 yesterday I finally got to trying the Wen sample sent out by Myglam ages ago. I really liked it. My hair looked really smooth and shiny, I got tons of compliments too.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 13, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance but what is a co wash? I hear about this in my natural hair sub but no one ever told me what it was.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Excuse my ignorance but what is a co wash? I hear about this in my natural hair sub but no one ever told me what it was.


 conditioner only!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 13, 2013)

This is my first month, and I don't even know what I am wishing for. So many boxes! I'm used to GB, Ipsy, etc, where there are far fewer variations. I'm familiar with BB but am glad to FINALLY get it in hand soon.

I am confused about the "welcome" box. Being my first month, does that mean I will get a different box than the ones I read about in spoilers?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 13, 2013)

> just went to look at my box page to make sure I was still getting the same box and it changed to box one. very unhappy with this. I was really looking forward to getting the hot mama blush.


 Do you have a trade list? I have two brand new un swatched samples of hot mama. The only reason I would like to trade them is because I own two of the full size hot mama. Its beautiful blush but lasts forever and I don't know how I will ever use up what I have!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the co wash definition!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 13, 2013)

> conditioner only!


 Ok now excuse MY ignorance but can you elaborate on this. Once a week only use conditioner? Sorry but I am really trying to help my thin, very easily broken, curly hair and would love to get some tips on how to nourish my hair. I went to get a trim(trying to grow it out) and had some really short hairs in the front which I thought were new growth but was told it was breakage waaah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Jan 13, 2013)

i have dry thin curly hair also

i use a light conditioner like aussie clean condtioner every time i shower like a shampoo i then use a heavier conditioner afterwards

my hair doesnt get oily

and i do this every other day everytime i wash


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmm I would like to get into washing my hair every other day. Right now I wash everyday which might be my problem. I saw a tip of using conditioner on the bottom and ends of the hair and then shampoo only on the top was thinking that may help.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 13, 2013)

> Hmm I would like to get into washing my hair every other day. Right now I wash everyday which might be my problem. I saw a tip of using conditioner on the bottom and ends of the hair and then shampoo only on the top was thinking that may help.


 Washing your hair every day can promote more oil. I apply Herbal Essences or Suave conditioner and globs of it, letting it soak in my hair while I wash up. Comb through and rinse. I use moisturizing or volumizing formulas and a deep conditioner 2x a week. Clarifying shampoo about once a week to strip whatever product build up is there. My hair is softer and not as crazy frizzy, but also doesn't get very oily anymore.


----------



## Linnake (Jan 13, 2013)

Ladies getting Box 21 with the Juice Beauty Organics to go set.  I just checked my accounts page and they updated the picture, the juice samples are indeed foils.  Also saw a pic on Instagram.  I'm kind of disappointed because it is three different samples that we only get one review for but at the same time I've been wanting to try this stuff out so meh.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 13, 2013)

> Washing your hair every day can promote more oil. I apply Herbal Essences or Suave conditioner and globs of it, letting it soak in my hair while I wash up. Comb through and rinse. I use moisturizing or volumizing formulas and a deep conditioner 2x a week. Clarifying shampoo about once a week to strip whatever product build up is there. My hair is softer and not as crazy frizzy, but also doesn't get very oily anymore.


 So do you only use shampoo 2x per week? And condition everyday?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> conditioner only!
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 13, 2013)

> Hmm I would like to get into washing my hair every other day. Right now I wash everyday which might be my problem. I saw a tip of using conditioner on the bottom and ends of the hair and then shampoo only on the top was thinking that may help.


 I have been doing this the past two months and love it! I wash mine every other day.. I shampoo the top and then put conditioner in the ends and clear up near the top in back but leave the sides and top alone. My hair gets tangled and so I need more than just the ends. I also use a thick comb to brush the conditioner through instead of using my fingers to run through, it's helped with breakage! I got it at Sally's and it even has a hook to hang on one end in your shower.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 13, 2013)

I think I will give it a shot to see how it works for me. Cross your fingers ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 13, 2013)

I co-wash my hair 3-4 times a week, deep conditioning on 2 times and add a clarifying or anti-residue shampoo once every week or week and a half. Try it out and see if it works for you. You will want to do it for at least a month before you really see a difference. Of course, you'll still want to trim your hair as you normally should, but you may like the results. Definitely, play around and see what works best. No shampoo completely or a bit here and there. You can always use apple cider vinegar, which I hear is a good rinse to clarify hair, too.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 13, 2013)

One other technique I want to rave about as a fellow curly girl is pineappling. If you don't do this already, look up how to pineapple your hair online!

I use a twistband-type tie and whether I do it wet or dry my hair looks so awesome compared to times I am tired and forget to do it. Plenty of photos online but imagine your head as a pineapple and be sure to use a scrunchie or non-marking tie. The twistband ones work great even if you would never use one normally.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow thanks ladies I will have to try this! Research time!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 13, 2013)

> Ladies getting Box 21 with the Juice Beauty Organics to go set. Â I just checked my accounts page and they updated the picture, the juice samples are indeed foils. Â Also saw a pic on Instagram. Â I'm kind of disappointed because it is three different samples that we only get one review for but at the same time I've been wanting to try this stuff out so meh.Â


 Just remember its a lifestyle extra and not a part of the main box. Personally, I would prefer three foils to a larabar. As for the points, the lifestyle extra is always just one review, so I am ok with it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm getting box #2. This will be another month when 3 out of 5 things go up for trade. Anybody want to trade Harvey Prince Ageless for tje Skinny Chic that I'll be getting?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One other technique I want to rave about as a fellow curly girl is pineappling. If you don't do this already, look up how to pineapple your hair online!
> 
> I use a twistband-type tie and whether I do it wet or dry my hair looks so awesome compared to times I am tired and forget to do it. Plenty of photos online but imagine your head as a pineapple and be sure to use a scrunchie or non-marking tie. The twistband ones work great even if you would never use one normally.


 I do something similar to pineappling but I actually just put my hair in a high bun. Discovered the great effect it has on my curls completely by accident too, since I actually only started doing the bun to keep my hair from snagging in my industrial piercing while I sleep. I just use a standard black hair tie because my hair is super thick and strong and doesn't crimp.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just remember its a lifestyle extra and not a part of the main box. Personally, I would prefer three foils to a larabar. *As for the points, the lifestyle extra is always just one review, so I am ok with it.*


 I received the body butter packets as lifestyle extras in two different boxes (10 and 8), and it looks like they're not taking feedback reviews for it, so I have two four-item feedback boxes, which sucks because I need five of them to hit 300 points on one of those accounts.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 13, 2013)

I cowash and only wash my hair with shampoo once a month or so (I've been putting off getting back into swimming laps because I really don't want to wash my hair again).  It has been almost a year and it started with twice a week, then once a week, and so on, as my hair needed it less and less.  The less you wash, the more important it is that you don't put anything in it that builds up, which is the whole deal with silicones, since they typically need a detergent agent to wash out.  As I understand it here are mild surfacants in conditioner that are intended to make the conditioner wash out clean, which you use in cowashing by using more product and leaving it in longer.

Can't find the post about the eye primer being too thin--in response to that I think there are really two kinds of shadow primers.  There are ones that are thicker and gluelike, like  UD and Benefits, and those that are more like thin vaseline like the Balm one.  I find the thicker ones work better for intensifying color and for staying power, however on my eyelids they tend to make the skin appear like crepe-paper, wrinkled and creased, and make my eyes look older.  I've noticed it is worse with anything metallic, shimmery, or frosty, so I reserve those for matte shadows and use thinner ones (cheap old ELF is my day to day standby) for shimmer.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 13, 2013)

So more conditioner and leaving it in longer I just want to male sure Im taking good notes lol


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2 cents on the Hot Mama: I got it last month and was scared of it. I swatched it once and thought that it was way too peachy and shimmery for me so it just sat on my desk for a while. Then I got tired of using Bella Bamba so I tried it on a whim one day. It's beautiful on my pale skin: just the right amount of warmth without being too orangey, and the shimmer is way more subtle than I expected, it really gives more of a glow. I've been wearing it pretty much every day and I have yet to make a dent in it. I actually bought the Tarte Amazonian Clay set of four mini blushes right before I tried it and those have been completely neglected now, lol.


 Great to know because I, too, have been scared of it. I have two samples, from 2 boxes, and they're just sitting here, opened one, looked and said whoa, that's way too dark for me. I use Cargo Beach Blush, but now you've inspired me to try the Hot Mama. haha.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 13, 2013)

> I received the body butter packets as lifestyle extras in two different boxes (10 and 8), and it looks like they're not taking feedback reviews for it, so I have two four-item feedback boxes, which sucks because I need five of them to hit 300 points on one of those accounts.


 Email them! Maybe its a mistake?


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 13, 2013)

> Do you have a trade list? I have two brand new un swatched samples of hot mama. The only reason I would like to trade them is because I own two of the full size hot mama. Its beautiful blush but lasts forever and I don't know how I will ever use up what I have!


 I have never really messed with the trading stuff because me and my mom share what is in the box. what I don't like she will for sure use. sorry thanks for the offer though.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 13, 2013)

> thanks. Â i tried fragrantica and skinny chic wasn't there so it must be a brand new perfume. i never heard of this brand or see it in magazines for me to sample. i might get the couture la la instead b/c i know how that smells.


 I was in the Juicy Couture store today and tested the Couture La La. I love it! I'm going to use some points on the roller ball ASAP.


----------



## Leptomedusae (Jan 13, 2013)

So, this is only my 4th month and I'm already receiving a duplicate item of something that really didn't work well for me (the Eyeko Skinny Liner). And my box has like, 2 items that are basically the same thing. I emailed birchbox about it but this is still pretty disappointing this early in.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 13, 2013)

Bahaha just got back from vacation and realized I have basically a dupe of the Alessandro polish from the Zoya fall collection. This is the second time birchbox has done this to me, I think its a sign that I need to stop buying zoya's cremes and go exclusively for their glitters and metallics.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 13, 2013)

ARRGHH!  I got the polish and it's BLUE... AGAIN!! That makes SIX blue polishes total I've received from Birchbox.  I even have my profile set to classic/low maintenance on that account.  How is blue classic??  six     blue    polishes!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 13, 2013)

six polishes out of the seven i've received on that SAME account.  BLUE.  6 out of 7!  don't they keep track of these things??


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received the body butter packets as lifestyle extras in two different boxes (10 and 8), and it looks like they're not taking feedback reviews for it, so I have two four-item feedback boxes, which sucks because I need five of them to hit 300 points on one of those accounts.


 They did that last month where they sent out a small bottle of Thymes lotion and the extra was a foil packet of Thymes lotion.  We could not review the extra foil packet so we only had 4.  I know many people were upset and emailed them but they got the normal generic sorry email that did not help.  I would try to email them and see if it was a mistake but if it's like last months it won't matter.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They did that last month where they sent out a small bottle of Thymes lotion and the extra was a foil packet of Thymes lotion.  We could not review the extra foil packet so we only had 4.  I know many people were upset and emailed them but they got the normal generic sorry email that did not help.  I would try to email them and see if it was a mistake but if it's like last months it won't matter.


 Except last month, we could at least do *a* review for one of the lotions (and I got that box, too).  This month, you can't even do one.  But, yeah, based on the past similar situations I've encountered, we're just TSOL on this one.  I just felt like complaining to other people in the same situation with a teensy bit of hope that someone else knew for sure thrown in for good measure.

And as a side note, I received Vanilla Bean and Honey Almond packets.  Birchbox doesn't sell the Honey Almond.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I co-wash my hair 3-4 times a week, deep conditioning on 2 times and add a clarifying or anti-residue shampoo once every week or week and a half. Try it out and see if it works for you. You will want to do it for at least a month before you really see a difference. Of course, you'll still want to trim your hair as you normally should, but you may like the results. Definitely, play around and see what works best. No shampoo completely or a bit here and there. You can always use apple cider vinegar, which I hear is a good rinse to clarify hair, too.


 I use apple cider vinegar on my hair a couple of times a week, and not only does it keep it free from buildup, it also helps balance the PH of your scalp and keeps it healthy...leaves my hair super shiny, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dilute it half and half with water and use it after washing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use apple cider vinegar on my hair a couple of times a week, and not only does it keep it free from buildup, it also helps balance the PH of your scalp and keeps it healthy...leaves my hair super shiny, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dilute it half and half with water and use it after washing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 Two questions with that because I've been meaning to try it as a clarifying method: Do you just pour it onto your scalp with about half warm water, or is there some kind of technique you have to have (like letting it soak)? And does it leave your hair smelling, well, vinegary? These questions sound really silly. :/


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 13, 2013)

So I went to the perfume counter today to smell Juicy's Couture La La out of sheer curiosity. I never, ever like their scents, but I had to try this one anyway. It smells SO. FREAKING. GOOD. It reminds me a lot of Clinique's Happy. I went back and smelled the fragrance card I have to make sure it still smells like that to me. Sure does! I don't know if that's helpful to those who are curious about what it smells like, but I figured I'd say it anyway.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I went to the perfume counter today to smell Juicy's Couture La La out of sheer curiosity. I never, ever like their scents, but I had to try this one anyway. It smells SO. FREAKING. GOOD. It reminds me a lot of Clinique's Happy. I went back and smelled the fragrance card I have to make sure it still smells like that to me. Sure does! I don't know if that's helpful to those who are curious about what it smells like, but I figured I'd say it anyway.


 it's an awesome scent. i'm going to get it from the bb store when i get paid tomorrow and maybe the skinny chic too. i still haven't gotten a harvey prince sample from bb yet.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it's an awesome scent. i'm going to get it from the bb store when i get paid tomorrow and maybe the skinny chic too. i still haven't gotten a harvey prince sample from bb yet.


 I only have 74 Birchbox points right now, but I literally have the tab open for the rollerball of Couture La La because I am EXTREMELY tempted. I have the Skinny Chic sample coming to me, which is exciting. I hope I like it. This seems like such a good Spring/Summer scent.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow thanks ladies I will have to try this! Research time!


  Psst! MuT has a ton of great resources. Off the the top of my head, I let me direct you to....


The Truth About Going Shampoo-less 
Co Washing Tips


Back to your regularly schedule programming, haha. XD I think doing all the research for these blogs just makes me want to link things everywhere.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 14, 2013)

Any coupons for BB right now?  I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to order some more Sampar Ultra Moisture Fluid.  I have $30 in BB points but I want a coupon code, too.  lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Any coupons for BB right now? Â I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to order some more Sampar Ultra Moisture Fluid. Â I have $30 in BB points but I want a coupon code, too. Â lol


 Bbfriends15. 15% off. There's a thread on this site somewhere about codes (I'm on my phone so I can't provide the link)


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 14, 2013)

I like my box (box 2) but samples like the Lashem baffle me. Such a tiny sample for an item that you need long term use to see results for (a lash growing serum). I doubt anybody can even see results from such little use. I Was reading reviews online and it took some people who bought the full size months to even see *some* improvement. Wouldn't purchase a $70 item if I wouldn't be sure it worked, and with the tiiiiiiiny sample they give, I know I won't see results. I just kind of feel like it's a waste of a sample, even on Lashems end. Can't see anyone jumping to buy the full size based off of the BB sample they give.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bbfriends15. 15% off. There's a thread on this site somewhere about codes (I'm on my phone so I can't provide the link)


 



THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT. LOOK WHAT YOU DID! 

I was totally convinced I shouldn't get that rollerball until I saw that coupon. Then I had to. I even had to cheat and review products before I got my box to get enough points to have ten dollars off. 



. Oh well. I'm so bad. Seriously though, thanks for the code!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

Bwahahaha! Welcome to _Enablers R Us_. LOL


----------



## considerately (Jan 14, 2013)

I wonder why the BBFRIENDS15 code won't work for me?  Hmm..


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *considerately* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder why the BBFRIENDS15 code won't work for me?  Hmm..


 The code is just BBFRIENDS. Forgot to mention that edit. And yeah, you ladies are total enablers!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jan 14, 2013)

I got box (I think ) 11--I could be wrong but in it was

Amicka color shampoo (might have wrong spelling--don't have box or products in front of me right now)
clarks botanicals marine cream (I believe--something to that effect)
harvey prince skinny chic
The Balm put a lid on it
pure 100% lotion(s)
I like my box.  I had no expectations and I am enjoying the products I got.  My mom got box 7.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 14, 2013)

I've looked through all the products in the January store, and I've decided I got all of the products that are best suited to what I like (besides the eyeko and clarks that I've already sampled outside of the boxes).  I think they've done a good job of choosing for me.  I would have been unhappier with other boxes I've decided.  Bravo.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone else still not able to get the shipping to update?  

One of my boxes is not updating - got the "it has shipped" email  on the 10th - other boxes are in town.


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our poor hair woes! My hair isn't as thick anymore, but it's still pretty dry! I went through almost a full bottle of Orofluido in a month. I'm trying to use more cream based products when I wear my hair curly, starting off with serum or oil right outta the shower. Then the mix of styling cream and gel, to help hold the curls. Mist hairspray and I'm done..after a blow dry with diffuser attachment.
> 
> While I've tried repeatedly, I'm never able to achieve a decent curly hair day without hairspray and that slightly "crunchy" feel. I'm several months into co-washing and I do think that's helped with some of my hair woes, but I still have curly girl problems lol. Still excited to try the Ojon and see if it helps, especially my ends.


 That's pretty much my exact routine, argan oil and smoothing creme right after washing my hair. I've been wanting to try co-washing for awhile now but I'm not sure if it would work for me since I'm a "sweater" my hair builds up gunk quicker than I would like it to but on the other hand, since my hair IS so dry it would probably benefit from no shampoo. My ends are the absolute worst as well


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2013)

Ladies, I need your feedback on something.  I received box 6 with the sample of the eyelid primer and the seal was broken.  I emailed BB on whether or not I should use the product and I received this reply, "Thanks for writing in. I'm sorry to hear about that. I would say that is up to your own discretion. It should be ok since the brand sends them directly to our warehouse where the workers all wear gloves and handle the samples carefully."  I am leaning towards not using the product.  What would you do??


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

On a somewhat unrelated note, how long does BB usually take to ship orders? I ordered the Balm Jovi palette on Friday and it has yet to even ship 

On the plus side though, my box is only a few suburbs over!


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, I need your feedback on something.  I received box 6 with the sample of the eyelid primer and the seal was broken.  I emailed BB on whether or not I should use the product and I received this reply, "Thanks for writing in. I'm sorry to hear about that. I would say that is up to your own discretion. It should be ok since the brand sends them directly to our warehouse where the workers all wear gloves and handle the samples carefully."  I am leaning towards not using the product.  What would you do??


 That's a really terrible response. Yeah eating raw eggs is also "OK" but there is a risk involved. Maybe clean the outside thoroughly with alcohol? It should be fine but that was definitely a really unprofessional response from them (not that it's anything new)


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a really terrible response. Yeah eating raw eggs is also "OK" but there is a risk involved. Maybe clean the outside thoroughly with alcohol? It should be fine but that was definitely a really unprofessional response from them (not that it's anything new)


 I agree.  I am getting 100 points out of it because they do not have another sample to send me...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a somewhat unrelated note, how long does BB usually take to ship orders? I ordered the Balm Jovi palette on Friday and it has yet to even ship
> 
> On the plus side though, my box is only a few suburbs over!


 They normally don't take more than a couple of days to ship...but I don't think they ship on the weekends...most companies don't.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow my box only weighs .3490. Can we say foil packets?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 14, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the polish in another color other than Blue Lagoon?  Why would they only sample one color?  Leftovers...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 14, 2013)

I got Blue Nuit.. maybe Bb is going through a blue phase.



> Has anyone gotten the polish in another color other than Blue Lagoon? Â Why would they only sample one color? Â Leftovers...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bwahahaha! Welcome to _Enablers R Us_. LOL


 TOTALLY ARE.  hahaha!



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bbfriends15. 15% off. There's a thread on this site somewhere about codes (I'm on my phone so I can't provide the link)


 Awesome!  Thanks!  I was going to wait for a 20%, but I don't get mine until next month.  womp womp....can't wait that long!  But 10-something off that  SUPER ASS spendy moisturizer is better than nothing.  Plus I have another $30 in BB points to use.  hehehe


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 14, 2013)

Not bad.....

$71, BBFRIENDS code -10.65 and used 300 reward points for a grand total of $30.35.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 14, 2013)

Of course with all of my blue polish ranting I get this in my email:


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

I was just going to post about that email! However after reading some other posts blue seems to be BBs favorite color


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just going to post about that email! However after reading some other posts blue seems to be BBs favorite color


 i thought hot pink was their favorite color since that's on their logo and everything else.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

So I tried pineappling my hair last night thank goodness my BF is out of town lol. Curls stayed super springy Also bought some loreal conditioning cleanser that should arrive shortly so gonna start a new routine to whip my hair into shape! Thanks for everyones posts and helpful tips!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

> i thought hot pink was their favorite color since that's on their logo and everything else.


 Lol I was only going off of people saying they've received like 7 blue nailpolishes from BB


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They normally don't take more than a couple of days to ship...but I don't think they ship on the weekends...most companies don't.


 Okay good to know. I was know they wouldn't ship Sunday but I wasn't sure about Saturday. Here's hoping it ships today!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I was only going off of people saying they've received like 7 blue nailpolishes from BB


 i know but i'm just saying...


----------



## gemstone (Jan 14, 2013)

> Wow my box only weighs .3490. Can we say foil packets?


 Someone posted a similar weight but it ended up having an eyeko liner in it, as those are incredibly light.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted a similar weight but it ended up having an eyeko liner in it, as those are incredibly light.


 Mine was 0.4010 and had an Eyeko eyeliner (and was one of my top boxes for this month and one of my fav boxes from BB so far). The eyeliners are about half-size the usual and are pretty light in general. Don't give up hope. Everything is basically super small this month lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 14, 2013)

For the nail polish issue, I've received pink, gold, blue and green..dunno how people only receive blue..oh yeah and a grey polish..ya know the status uptade one? Lol..


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I tried pineappling my hair last night thank goodness my BF is out of town lol. Curls stayed super springy


 Yay!! Glad it worked for you too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 14, 2013)

Has anyone gotten box 14 yet? I'm really hoping the eyeliner isn't purple again.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 14, 2013)

I've received pink, green/blue, silver glitter, and rose gold. Pretty nice variety there so I wouldn't mind getting a deep blue.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive only received a couple of blues and a couple of greys.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 14, 2013)

This is only my third month, so only one nail polish, but mine was a rosy pink (put a pin in it)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the nail polish issue, I've received pink, gold, blue and green..dunno how people only receive blue..oh yeah and a grey polish..ya know the status uptade one? Lol..


 I would have loved the Status Uptade one!  Unfortunately both accounts got the cobalt Insta This.  

I would have loved any of the other spring colors in March, but I got the Blue Ming.

Any of the winter Essie polishes would have been fantastic in the goop box, but I got an old, blue Fair Game instead.

This time it's Blue Lagoon!

I've sent them an email trying to figure out how I can stop them from sending me another blue.  It's getting ridonkulous.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 14, 2013)

and I promise that is the last time I will mention it.  Apologies!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 14, 2013)

> and I promise that is the last time I will mention it. Â Apologies! Â :hide:


 Lol, dunno how you were stuck with blue, but maybe BB will surprise you with another color this year. I hope Zoya finds its way back in our boxes this year. I have BB and you lovely enablers to thank for that discovery last year.


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

I've received a blue and the grey status "uptade". I have a feeling this polish will be blue as well. C'mon BB throw some other colors in there. I have to agree, these blues have to be what they sell the least and BB is just trying to get rid of them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, cobalt blue was supposed to be a hot color for Fall/Winter, so I get why that was featured. Dunno if the polish this month has any correlation to the awareness topic for the month or just what the company supplied BB with. But, I'm a polish lover, so I'm pretty easy going..if they send it, I'll happily take it lol.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Jan 14, 2013)

> Mine was 0.4010 and had an Eyeko eyeliner (and was one of my top boxes for this month and one of my fav boxes from BB so far). The eyeliners are about half-size the usual and are pretty light in general. Don't give up hope. Everything is basically super small this month lol


 I did have hope until I just received my box to find that it was box 20, and while it had the card for the Perfume sample, there was no vial or actual sample in the box whatsoever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just emailed them.


----------



## MarieS (Jan 14, 2013)

I got Box #3.  But I didn't get KÃ©rastase Nutritive Nectar Thermique - Protect I got KÃ©rastase Chroma Riche.  Then to top it off I got two foil packets. Did I get an extra?  Hope so, tried this yesterday and it worked wonders on colored hair that had been enduring along grow out.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 14, 2013)

I emailed them about a return and the automated response said 3 days wait for a response. Seriously? That's bullshit. Hire more CS reps and stop painting each others nails, doing AMAs and filming your damn husband standing there!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about a return and the automated response said 3 days wait for a response. Seriously? That's bullshit. Hire more CS reps and stop painting each others nails, doing AMAs and filming your damn husband standing there!


Three days? That is crazy. I just did a return over the phone last week and she immediately e-mailed me the label so I could ship it right back. We were done in no time. Maybe you should just call. I know I would because I am not very patient!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm jealous of everyone getting blue nail polish!  I've been a sub since May, and have only received 2 nail polishes - a coral and a pink.  Loved them both, but I want a blue, since I'll  never actually purchase one myself!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 14, 2013)

> Well, cobalt blue was supposed to be a hot color for Fall/Winter, so I get why that was featured. Dunno if the polish this month has any correlation to the awareness topic for the month or just what the company supplied BB with. But, I'm a polish lover, so I'm pretty easy going..if they send it, I'll happily take it lol.


 I'm a big polish fan, and I'm particularly fond of blues, so I've noticed this: Blue is a very hot polish color group right now. I'm finding it much easier to find blues nowadays -- and much harder to choose just one due to the many, many options out there! I'm thinking they've been sending blue polish just because that's a big trend in color right now. Last summer, it was light blue. Last fall, cobalt. After the DNC, gray-blue. I think this might be a situation where a company is providing samples of their biggest-selling shades, not leftovers, and blue is so popular right now that it shows up over and over and over.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 14, 2013)

> I'm a big polish fan, and I'm particularly fond of blues, so I've noticed this: Blue is a very hot polish color group right now. I'm finding it much easier to find blues nowadays -- and much harder to choose just one due to the many, many options out there! I'm thinking they've been sending blue polish just because that's a big trend in color right now. Last summer, it was light blue. Last fall, cobalt. After the DNC, gray-blue. I think this might be a situation where a company is providing samples of their biggest-selling shades, not leftovers, and blue is so popular right now that it shows up over and over and over.


 Yep! Totally agree..I don't generally think companies try to send their worst products out to sample, but popular ones. Those are the hook and snag items that most customers seem to covet or their prediction of. Since Pantone picked emerald as 2013's color of the year, I'm hoping to see that incorporated into the various subs. Polish, liners, shadows..I want to see it happen!


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about a return and the automated response said 3 days wait for a response. Seriously? That's bullshit. Hire more CS reps and stop painting each others nails, doing AMAs and filming your damn husband standing there!


 It's been that long of a wait for quite a while, but the CS reps aren't the ones doing the AMAs and videos...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the nail polish issue, I've received pink, gold, blue and green..dunno how people only receive blue..oh yeah and a grey polish..ya know the status uptade one? Lol..


 I've gotten one light blue/grey (from the Zoya feel collection, a long time ago) and it seems like everything else from them I've gotten has been gold. BLAH. I'll take everyone's blues if you take the freakin' golds!


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, cobalt blue was supposed to be a hot color for Fall/Winter, so I get why that was featured. Dunno if the polish this month has any correlation to the awareness topic for the month or just what the company supplied BB with. But, I'm a polish lover, so I'm pretty easy going..if they send it, I'll happily take it lol.


 Oh same here, I don't mean to come across as picky but it does seem to be a pattern with BB


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a big polish fan, and I'm particularly fond of blues, so I've noticed this: Blue is a very hot polish color group right now. I'm finding it much easier to find blues nowadays -- and much harder to choose just one due to the many, many options out there! I'm thinking they've been sending blue polish just because that's a big trend in color right now. Last summer, it was light blue. Last fall, cobalt. After the DNC, gray-blue. I think this might be a situation where a company is providing samples of their biggest-selling shades, not leftovers, and blue is so popular right now that it shows up over and over and over.


 Very valid point. It just sucks when that's all that some people are getting. I would say that perhaps BB should incorporate a "favorite color" option on everyones profile but, I already know that would go horribly wrong


----------



## Matahari (Jan 14, 2013)

> Lol, dunno how you were stuck with blue, but maybe BB will surprise you with another color this year. I hope Zoya finds its way back in our boxes this year. I have BB and you lovely enablers to thank for that discovery last year.


 I loved trying Zoya too! In the past I've only gotten one blue polish - a Color Club. The rest were a mix of Zoya and Essie in magenta, nude, silver chunky glitter, dark plum, lavender with pink/gold glitter.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2013)

I got a baby blue zoya in my very first birchbox, blue ming in the july box, and a dark gray in my september box. i'm surprised that they haven't partnered with a company to make a "birchbox pink" polish


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 14, 2013)

I have received three polishes from them, 2 Zoya's and 1 - Nail Club. I HOPE I get the new allessandro polish from Europe! Id be sooo estatic!

Ladies, Ive asked before but how can you tell which number box you will be receiving when I click 'box' under 'women' it says MAY BOX? LOL


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StreetHeart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have received three polishes from them, 2 Zoya's and 1 - Nail Club. I HOPE I get the new allessandro polish from Europe! Id be sooo estatic!
> 
> Ladies, Ive asked before but how can you tell which number box you will be receiving when I click 'box' under 'women' it says MAY BOX? LOL


 Oh wow, May? Your account must be glitched. Try scrolling to the bottom of the page where it says box history, do you see January 2013 there?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else still not able to get the shipping to update?
> 
> One of my boxes is not updating - got the "it has shipped" email  on the 10th - other boxes are in town.


 right now neither of my boxes are updating, one says left CT on Jan 9, one says 10th. (maybe I'm just not thinking but I don't remember them shipping from CT before....) Anyway, yeah. neither have updated at all and they're scheduled  to be delivered on the 15th and 16th. These things have DEFINITELY happened to me before. I'll look in my mailbox and there is my box even though it hasn't updated...hoping thats the same with these.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep! Totally agree..I don't generally think companies try to send their worst products out to sample, but popular ones. Those are the hook and snag items that most customers seem to covet or their prediction of.
> 
> Since Pantone picked emerald as 2013's color of the year, I'm hoping to see that incorporated into the various subs. Polish, liners, shadows..I want to see it happen!


 Yes to this!  Birchbox (or any of my subs!) can send me whatever it wants in emerald!  

I've yet to get a polish in my BB (it's only my 2nd month, so I'm not worried lol), but I've gotten 2 in 3 months with Ipsy! Nailtini in Millionaire (clear with gold/green glitter) and Bloody Mary (bright red creme).  No blues!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 14, 2013)

Duplicate box 19 -





Wishing the liners had come in something other than black, but maybe I missed the color party all those other months they sampled these lol. Loving the boxes though...Shimmer smells great!


----------



## evlady (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Everyone! I got my BB over the weekend, so I thought I would share!





I am actually really happy with it. I feel like I haven't gotten make-up samples in awhile so getting a blush &amp; mascara was nice!


----------



## grayc (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Everyone! I got my BB over the weekend, so I thought I would share!
> 
> ...


----------



## teegardenbr (Jan 14, 2013)

I got box number 1, and I have to say I'm disappointed this month. Everything is such small samples. It's the first month without one full size product for me. I was hoping the oil sample would be a deluxe size, but instead it is about the same size as the perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am super excited about theBalm primer though. BB has made me fall in love with my Mary Lou Manizer...already a dent in the full size one I bought! Thankfully Ipsy should arrive tomorrow to relieve me of my tears!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Matahari (Jan 14, 2013)

> I have received three polishes from them, 2 Zoya's and 1 - Nail Club. I HOPE I get the new allessandro polish from Europe! Id be sooo estatic! Ladies, Ive asked before but how can you tell which number box you will be receiving when I click 'box' under 'women' it says MAY BOX? LOL


 Based on Zadidoll's list mine is #22 -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



JANUARY 2013 theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner rahua Voluminous Shampoo rahua Voluminous Conditioner pÅ«r~lisse pÅ«r~moist hydra-balance moisturizer Harvey Prince Skinny Chic - 50ml Buy


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 14, 2013)

> I got box number 1, and I have to say I'm disappointed this month. Everything is such small samples. It's the first month without one full size product for me. I was hoping the oil sample would be a deluxe size, but instead it is about the same size as the perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am super excited about theBalm primer though. BB has made me fall in love with my Mary Lou Manizer...already a dent in the full size one I bought! Thankfully Ipsy should arrive tomorrow to relieve me of my tears!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol, just shows how different we all are. I'm going to receive this box, too, and I'm excited to try everything!


----------



## Matahari (Jan 14, 2013)

> Three days? That is crazy. I just did a return over the phone last week and she immediately e-mailed me the label so I could ship it right back. We were done in no time. Maybe you should just call. I know I would because I am not very patient!


 I've also found calling much quicker. I had ordered the One Love Organics gift set and it arrived Dec 23 with the bottles cracked and oil seeping through the package (wrapped in plastic by USPS saying they were sorry). I left a message on the Birchbox phone line and didn't have much hope for a response since it was a weekend and right before Christmas. Paulina called back that afternoon and she said they would ship another replacement right away! When I've emailed in the past normally it takes around three days.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Matahari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Based on Zadidoll's list mine is #22 -
> 
> ...


 This is the box I got this month! I LOVED it!  Plus we get to review 6 items.  Have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

Love Paulina. She's the BEST.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bahaha just got back from vacation and realized I have basically a dupe of the Alessandro polish from the Zoya fall collection. This is the second time birchbox has done this to me, I think its a sign that I need to stop buying zoya's cremes and go exclusively for their glitters and metallics.


 I got the Alessandro in Blue Lagoon and I thought it reminded me of one I already have - maybe DL's I Know What Boys Like? I'm not sure without checking but I think it's pretty much the same as that. And it's *SO* boring! I really hate the Blue Lagoon polish! With a name like that I feel it should be much more vibrant, but it's just a cruddy, dull navy. And I'm not one to only like crazy neon colors, I save those for my toes and use more professional colors on my fingers, but this is just blah. And the card says it's supposed to be wicked opaque, but it definitely went on streaky for me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, just shows how different we all are. I'm going to receive this box, too, and I'm excited to try everything!


 I think you just better hope that they matched you well this month, or else you'll be disappointed! Everything is basically super small -- if you didn't want to try it, you're not going to be happy about the value/size. I saw so many people wanted box 1 on this thread -- I know someone else who got box 1 and was disappointed.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Jan 14, 2013)

> This is the box I got this month! I LOVED it! Â Plus we get to review 6 items. Â Have you gotten yours yet?


 I'm so jealous of the number of items. I effectively only had three to review unless they send me the missing sample.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 14, 2013)

Just got my box (#14). Tried the Aerie perfume and jfc on a cracker is it horrible. It smells like my dog's tick collar. What the hell? Shampoo smells nice, though...


----------



## Melissa Small (Jan 14, 2013)

Box #6 Meh. Would have liked to try out a new polish and Reaaallly wanted to check out the skinny girl perfume but instead I got Juicy for the THIRD time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also frownies again. Probably gonna put it all up for trade, can anyone tell me if there's a forum here for trading stuff (I usually use MUA)?

-Oh well this is the first BB I've not cared for so I can't complain too much!!


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Everyone! I got my BB over the weekend, so I thought I would share!
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a baby blue zoya in my very first birchbox, blue ming in the july box, and a dark gray in my september box. i'm surprised that they haven't partnered with a company to make a "birchbox pink" polish


 I'm pretty sure that someone from Birchbox just read your post, and Birchbox Pink polish is in the works.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 14, 2013)

My box arrived today - 3 days early. I got box 16, and I'm really happy with it. Looks like I'll use all of the samples, except for maybe the skin cream. Biggest shocker is that I actually like the Skinny Chic perfume sample! 

Personally I think Birchbox has been doing a better job of evening out the samples - MOST of the boxes have 5 samples, and the value seems pretty equitable.


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

Just got my box (box 1) and to be quite honest, I really don't know how to feel about this box. I'm super excited to try everything, don't get me wrong but everything is just so, so tiny. I guess my biggest gripe is the Ojon oil as it will be a one use for me, I wish it could have been a small bottle like the Orofluido sample or at the very least BB could have included two of the tiny vials. I guess I honestly didn't realize just how tiny everything really was until it got here. I also got the Blue Lagoon polish and even though I hate blue, this one does look a little better in person although it still is a pretty muddy color. 

Here's hoping everything is a good product though! 

Also, I LOVE the smell of the "Skinny Chic" but the meaning behind it really rubs me the wrong way especially the packet that says "A spritz a day keeps you feeling young, slim and beautiful"


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure that someone from Birchbox just read your post, and Birchbox Pink polish is in the works.


 LOL.  Lemme predict this: they're going to partner with jouer and make a lipgloss/polish set in "birchbox pink".


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box (box 1) and to be quite honest, I really don't know how to feel about this box. I'm super excited to try everything, don't get me wrong but everything is just so, so tiny. I guess my biggest gripe is the Ojon oil as it will be a one use for me, I wish it could've been a small bottle like the Orofluido sample or at the very least BB would've included two off the tiny vials. I guess I honestly didn't realize just how tiny everything really was until it got here. I also got the Blue Lagoon polish and even though I hate blue, this one does look a little better in person although it still is a pretty muddy color.
> 
> ...


 I got box one too and I have to say, even though I'm excited to try everything, I am a little disappointed by the sample size of the Ojon, just because I have very thick hair. I think the eye primer I can make last enough uses, and surprisingly, Harvey Prince samples have lasted me longer than others (cough cough, juicy couture) I think they're slightly bigger than some other brands, and also able to last longer because they're spray bottles as opposed to those pull off cap ones that always spill everywhere.


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box one too and I have to say, even though I'm excited to try everything, I am a little disappointed by the sample size of the Ojon, just because I have very thick hair. I think the eye primer I can make last enough uses, and surprisingly, Harvey Prince samples have lasted me longer than others (cough cough, juicy couture) I think they're slightly bigger than some other brands, and also able to last longer because they're spray bottles as opposed to those pull off cap ones that always spill everywhere.


 Agreed, the perfume size doesn't bother me because it's the standard sample size. The eye primer is extremely tiny but at least it is an eye primer so it should last a little while. The polish is okay because I rarely use polish up. I'm happy they at least included two of the face samples as well. But the Ojon, my hair will definitely soak this up in one use and my hair isn't particularly long or thick. In all honesty, I would have preferred two Ojon samples over the two lotus samples.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 14, 2013)

Just got my box 18. Most of the stuff in it is unremarkable, but

my oscar blandi shampoo and conditioner samples, while packets, are HUGEMONGOUS packets. I still don't want them at all. But there might be two uses of them. Wish they were in little bottles, though.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gifAlso, I LOVE the smell of the "Skinny Chic" but the meaning behind it really rubs me the wrong way especially the packet that says "A spritz a day keeps you feeling young, slim and beautiful"


 That's annoying. Why can't I be fat and beautiful? Or just fat? I don't mind being overweight (love of food plus lack of love for exercise). But, hey, as long as it smells good. I totally want to be chowing down on something insanely fattening while I tell someone what perfume I'm wearing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who got Chroma Riche again instead of Chroma Sensitive? I know that they are supposed to be different so it isn't considered a duplicate, but for some reason, I got duplicates.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Three days? That is crazy. I just did a return over the phone last week and she immediately e-mailed me the label so I could ship it right back. We were done in no time. Maybe you should just call. I know I would because I am not very patient!


 Good call! I will do this tomorrow!

I know it's not the CS reps doing all the office stuff, I'm just being cranky 

 


> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box (box 1) and to be quite honest, I really don't know how to feel about this box. I'm super excited to try everything, don't get me wrong but everything is just so, so tiny. I guess my biggest gripe is the Ojon oil as it will be a one use for me, I wish it could have been a small bottle like the Orofluido sample or at the very least BB could have included two of the tiny vials. I guess I honestly didn't realize just how tiny everything really was until it got here. I also got the Blue Lagoon polish and even though I hate blue, this one does look a little better in person although it still is a pretty muddy color.
> 
> ...


 Agreed. Why do we need to be young, slim and beautiful? Why can't we age gracefully, have a little junk in the trunk, and still be hot!



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's annoying. *Why can't I be fat and beautiful? Or just fat? *I don't mind being overweight (love of food plus lack of love for exercise). But, hey, as long as it smells good. I totally want to be chowing down on something insanely fattening while I tell someone what perfume I'm wearing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes. THIS.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 14, 2013)

I resigned up on the 5th and still do not have shipping information or an updated page. I am just reading posts, living vicariously through you all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vanessa Jones (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the box I'm getting. The tube is actually a lash serum, not mascara. Sadly, it doesn't look like it has even close to enough product to make a determination on whether or not it's making one's lashes grow. I'm not entirely certain I even understand the inclusion of this stuff. I'm excited for everything else in that box, though. How do you like the Skinny Chic perfume?


 The Skinny Chic smells great...I hate that I like it so much


----------



## Leptomedusae (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe it's a little catty of me, but the Aerie fragrance is American Eagle brand. I'm not really subscribing to BB for AE samples...


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Leptomedusae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it's a little catty of me, but the Aerie fragrance is American Eagle brand. I'm not really subscribing to BB for AE samples...


Nothing catty about that. Aerie certainly is not a top product from a high-end brand. I might give them a pass if it smells nice, but I can't get past how awful it smells.


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's annoying. Why can't I be fat and beautiful? Or just fat? I don't mind being overweight (love of food plus lack of love for exercise). But, hey, as long as it smells good. I totally want to be chowing down on something insanely fattening while I tell someone what perfume I'm wearing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Exactly! I'm a size 22 and damn proud of it. The perfume smells good but I will NOT support a brand that boasts "being chic means skinny" really? As if there isn't enough self-hate and eating disorders going around as it is. I can't believe they even THOUGHT this would be okay. 

I guess i'm not chic and that is perfectly fine with me


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh wow...this just gets better and better Harvey Prince. The bottom of the perfume packet says: "We craft exceptional fragrances that *empower women* to feel young, happy, slim and beautiful"

They have to be just trolling now, they honestly can't believe THAT is empowering women? Empowering women would be _NOT_ having a perfume related to someones size


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Leptomedusae (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nothing catty about that. Aerie certainly is not a top product from a high-end brand. I might give them a pass if it smells nice, but I can't get past how awful it smells.


 Yeah, it's just not the caliber of product I expect from BB.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm in love with the Harvey Prince Hello fragrance, so am excited to see what this Skinny Chic is all about.  However, (as another lovely lady said) their marketing for this particular scent is appalling.  I'm on the lower end of the weight scale for my height/age and still find it to be tacky and heartless.


----------



## considerately (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly! I'm a size 22 and damn proud of it. The perfume smells good but I will NOT support a brand that boasts "being chic means skinny" really? As if there isn't enough self-hate and eating disorders going around as it is. I can't believe they even THOUGHT this would be okay.
> 
> I guess i'm not chic and that is perfectly fine with me


 You seem awesome to me!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 14, 2013)

Im getting the "Ageless" sample in my box. For a more mature audience. Honestly? I want to start a perfume company now and name my perfumes things like: Immature Cookie lover Hangoverlessener etc. LOL


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow...this just gets better and better Harvey Prince. The bottom of the perfume packet says: "We craft exceptional fragrances that *empower women* to feel young, happy, slim and beautiful"
> 
> They have to be just trolling now, they honestly can't believe THAT is empowering women? Empowering women would be _NOT_ having a perfume related to someones size


 I say screw society's standards of beauty!

I came across the quote on tumblr a few minutes ago:

â€œEvery girl is expected to have caucasian blue eyes, full Spanish lips, a classic button nose, hairless Asian skin with a California tan, a Jamaican dance hall ass, long Swedish legs, small Japanese feet, the abs of a lesbian gym owner, the hips of a nine-year-old boy, the arms of Michelle Obama and doll tits. This is why everyone is struggling.â€

-Tina Fey


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> â€œEvery girl is expected to have caucasian blue eyes, full Spanish lips, a classic button nose, hairless Asian skin with a California tan, a Jamaican dance hall ass, long Swedish legs, small Japanese feet, the abs of a lesbian gym owner, the hips of a nine-year-old boy, the arms of Michelle Obama and doll tits. This is why everyone is struggling.â€
> 
> -Tina Fey


 Oh so true.


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *considerately* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You seem awesome to me!


 Thank you! Love your avatar by the way


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I say screw society's standards of beauty!
> ...


 Agreed! No one and I mean no one is going to ever tell me what makes me happy, beautiful, chic, or worthwhile. I'm simply who I am and that's all I need to be.


----------



## Matahari (Jan 14, 2013)

> This is the box I got this month! I LOVED it! Â Plus we get to review 6 items. Â Have you gotten yours yet?


 Nope, not yet. Tracking says tomorrow! *crosses fingers*


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 14, 2013)

I received my box today and I swear my Ageless smells fishy. Ew...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 14, 2013)

Got my box 2 days early! I have to say I'm surprised by how small the Amika shampoo is - it won't even be enough for a single use for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 14, 2013)

As someone who is on the chunky side, I don't think the Skinny Chic perfume message is offensive or detrimental to my mental state, I see what they're getting at in the message, although I think the way it is written comes across poorly. I think if they're trying to empower women to be healthy and be in their best physical shape. I think slim can be interpreted in multiple ways depending on the vantage point of a person, so I'm not going to assume that Harvey Prince is completely out of touch to the point that they think there is only one size of women. My slim is obviously not someone else's slim because even at my thinnest my thighs are still big! I think it's supposed to be a "new year, new you" motivational message.


----------



## Matahari (Jan 14, 2013)

Th



> Im getting the "Ageless" sample in my box. For a more mature audience. Honestly? I want to start a perfume company now and name my perfumes things like: Immature Cookie lover Hangoverlessener etc. LOL


 Those sound fun. Go for it!


----------



## Matahari (Jan 14, 2013)

> I'm pretty sure that someone from Birchbox just read your post, and Birchbox Pink polish is in the works.


The magenta colored polish I got was close to birchbox pink - I think. It's Zoya Izzy from their 2011 Gem &amp; Jewels Collection.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 14, 2013)

Got my box today, Box #9!

Deborah Lippmann the Stripper to go
Buy
 
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
Buy
 
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo
Buy
 
Aerie Shimmer 1.7oz Fragrance
Buy
 
Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream) - 7...
Buy
 
 
I'm most excited about the Hot Mama and Embryolisse. The shampoo smells weird to me, and I'm really unsure about the Aerie. It's oddly floral.... in a bad way, I think.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone who is on the chunky side, I don't think the Skinny Chic perfume message is offensive or detrimental to my mental state, I see what they're getting at in the message, although I think the way it is written comes across poorly. I think if they're trying to empower women to be healthy and be in their best physical shape. I think slim can be interpreted in multiple ways depending on the vantage point of a person, so I'm not going to assume that Harvey Prince is completely out of touch to the point that they think there is only one size of women. My slim is obviously not someone else's slim because even at my thinnest my thighs are still big! I think it's supposed to be a "new year, new you" motivational message.


 Like someone posted above, they should have dropped it at just being an appetite curb perfume. At least then they wouldn't be openly offending anyone. But by bringing "skinny/beautiful/slim/etc," they make it discriminating towards certain people. It didn't affect my mental state in any way but it is without a doubt in bad taste, it would be like making a black perfume and naming it "depression" it's just not something that you dive into out of respect. Even though it didn't make me second guess myself, I have to think about all the people that things like this DO affect and leave an impression on.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my box today and I swear my Ageless smells fishy. Ew...


 That's odd. I have the full size and it's not fishy at all, just fruity with lots of grapefruit and pomegranate...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gifright now neither of my boxes are updating, one says left CT on Jan 9, one says 10th. (maybe I'm just not thinking but I don't remember them shipping from CT before....) Anyway, yeah. neither have updated at all and they're scheduled  to be delivered on the 15th and 16th. These things have DEFINITELY happened to me before. I'll look in my mailbox and there is my box even though it hasn't updated...hoping thats the same with these.


  No, I mean my tracking number link is still going to the page where it asks you to enter tracking numbers. I don't even have CT or NY or whatever as the start. Nada.



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I totally want to be chowing down on something insanely fattening while I tell someone what perfume I'm wearing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeti (Jan 14, 2013)

I received the old lady box apparently, I think it is box number 32. I actually didn't realize I was considered old by marketing standards, lol!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I received the Harvey Prince Ageless perfume, the My Anti Aging moisturizer, the Alessandro Age complex hand cream, Lash M mascara and Kerastase hair treatment. I love all of it! Which unfortunately makes me think they may be on to something about my age, lol.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 14, 2013)

box 7

box 7...............


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 14, 2013)

Got my box today. Semi great. This is my year with Birchbox and my my first box was way better. I'm on my phone so can't post the spoiler. Pic Below.



I love the balm products. Looking forward to trying this. The fact that I got two face moisturizers is a bit annoying. Why did that happen? Lol Viva la juicy again... The Amika Shampoo - I heard great things about. Overall semi satisfied.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone who is on the chunky side, I don't think the Skinny Chic perfume message is offensive or detrimental to my mental state, I see what they're getting at in the message, although I think the way it is written comes across poorly. I think if they're trying to empower women to be healthy and be in their best physical shape. I think slim can be interpreted in multiple ways depending on the vantage point of a person, so I'm not going to assume that Harvey Prince is completely out of touch to the point that they think there is only one size of women. My slim is obviously not someone else's slim because even at my thinnest my thighs are still big! I think it's supposed to be a "new year, new you" motivational message.


 I'm so intrigued by this. I majored in public health and am probably going to continue working in fields related to it for the rest of my life, and in my opinion, how public health communicates the message about being healthy vs. being skinny for the sake of show is one of the great public health challenges today.

It seems a majority of people (or, well, a majority of people who took SwagBucks' poll yesterday), if they are interested in losing weight, are interested because of health reasons, but the way it's portrayed in the media in order to get you to lose weight seems to be out of touch with that belief, i.e. lose weight so you "look better", to the point where anti-fat-shaming advocates are continuously harping on this point (to they lose sight of the fact that it really should be about health). It's such a sensitive subject to the point that one of my best friends and I got into a huge fight about it and I'm basically constantly told I'm not allowed to have an opinion despite having studied it extensively because I have hyper metabolism and suffer from "thin privilege".

Since we all come different walks of life, I'd really be interested if any of you ladies have any opinions about it, how to address the obesity problem connected with hypertension, cardiovascular disease, and type II diabetes without seeming like we're fat-shaming but rather focusing on how to get people to live healthier active lifestyles.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I LOVE the smell of the "Skinny Chic" but the meaning behind it really rubs me the wrong way especially the packet that says "A spritz a day keeps you feeling young, slim and beautiful"


 As someone who is now heavyset, I am technically obese, I don't find it offensive because to me they're trying to capitalize on Skinnygirl products. I do understand how someone might take it the wrong way but I've seen worse.


----------



## considerately (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! Love your avatar by the way


 Haha thank you!  I'm sure you can put together where it came from (chunky tennis ball body+ Machamp (Pokemon) arms + little legs + my head).

As to the "Skinny Chic" thing.. I think Msdollfaced summed it up quite nicely.. no one is reacting because they feel personally attacked.. it just seems like the name of the product and some of the package's wording is in bad taste and inappropriate during a time when many girls/women struggle with body image and are "triggered" by harsh media campaigns.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about a return and the automated response said 3 days wait for a response. Seriously? That's bullshit. Hire more CS reps and stop painting each others nails, doing AMAs and filming your damn husband standing there!


 I know you are ranting, but remember the company is an entire company, not just the small consumer facing bit we interact with through email. They are moving into a new office, bought and rebranded an entire company, and Social Media and Marketing have absolutely nothing to do with CS reps.

Remember they are like 25 times bigger than any of the other sub companies, and handle their CS much better than many of the others. Also if you email a cs rep directly, the response time is like 12 hrs.


----------



## JessP (Jan 15, 2013)

My box has reached CA - hopefully it arrives here in the next day or two!


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so intrigued by this. I majored in public health and am probably going to continue working in fields related to it for the rest of my life, and in my opinion, how public health communicates the message about being healthy vs. being skinny for the sake of show is one of the great public health challenges today.
> 
> ...


 Well in my opinion there is nothing wrong with getting healthier or making healthier changes (if that is your *personal* choice) but that goes for everyone, not just overweight people. At the end of the day, not all thin people are healthy and not all overweight people are unhealthy. It grinds my gears when unhealthy lifestyles seem to be aimed towards people with a less than "perfect" physique. Perfect example, I, for the most part eat healthy and my mother who is less than half of my size eats absolute junk but to the naked eye people are quick to look at me and say "oh you should really make some changes" I guess my point is, health should be taught to everyone of every size, not just overweight people who are automatically assumed to be unhealthy and have poor lifestyle choices. And not only that but also that getting healthy does not necessarily mean losing weight. I just hate when people/doctors are so quick to look at overweight people like they are the most unhealthy things on the planet, when somehow forgetting that thinner people can also be and sometimes are even more so unhealthy and out of shape. Unhealthy comes in every weight, form, height, size and shape, from 0 pounds to 1000 pounds. Also, can we please stop with the stereotypical "fat" diseases? Anyone can have diabetes, heart disease and hypertension. 

Also, can we please stop with the fat shaming period? For example, why if an overweight person is seen eating a donut it's all "put it down and do some jogging why don't you" but no one bats an eyelash if someone thinner is seen eating the very same unhealthy treat? Stereotypes rule the world way too much. 

Edited to also say: No one is obligated to be healthy for anyone. Because realistically, if you're going out of your way to preach healthiness (and you are not medical personnel) then it is you that has a problem.


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 15, 2013)

To get a little back on topic, does anyone else's Ojon oil smell stale or old? Mine has a really odd smell to it


----------



## KayEss (Jan 15, 2013)

Ugh whyyy is my box not here until Wednesday?? I have box envy! Not the normal "your box is better than mine" kind, but "you have your box...where on earth is mine?" kind.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msdollfaced (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think everyone just needs to worry about their own bodies and health and leave everyone else alone. I am fat, I am aware that I am fat, and no person addressing me in any way is going to make a difference...I have lost some weight for my own reasons, I would like to lose more, but that is my business and no, I don't take kindly to people giving me unwanted advice on it. I guarantee there is not a fat person out there who hasn't heard the spiel.
> ...


 I agree 10,000 percent. I couldn't have said this better myself. My health and anyone else's is no one's business. If I or anyone else wants to be overweight, let me be. Simple as that. No one is obligated to be healthy, thin, attractive, or anything else. I honestly wish people would drop the savior act and just let people live their lives


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kara Seldin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh whyyy is my box not here until Wednesday?? I have box envy! Not the normal "your box is better than mine" kind, but "*you have your box...where on earth is mine*?" kind.


 Mine aren't even going to be here until NEXT TUESDAY 



 i feel you!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 15, 2013)

> Mine aren't even going to be here until NEXT TUESDAYÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â i feel you!


 What?! Where do you live??? Hawaii or something? That's just absurd!


----------



## Annie92 (Jan 15, 2013)

Grr, I sort of hate living in the same town as a USPS hub. My box (and anything else I ever order) always reach a warehouse just five miles from me, but then take days to be processed, shipped to local offices, reprocessed, and sent out. 

Side note, as a person who was grew up very, very slender, I can't count the number of times I've heard the phrase "eat a cheeseburger". God forbid I eat a salad because I actually like salad.

Throughout high school and parts of college, I noticed that making fun of a fat person for being too fat was still less acceptable than making fun of a thin person for being too thin. Either way, concern-trolling and body-shaming sucks.  /endrant


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the old lady box apparently, I think it is box number 32. I actually didn't realize I was considered old by marketing standards, lol!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Everyone! I got my BB over the weekend, so I thought I would share!
> 
> ...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I mean my tracking number link is still going to the page where it asks you to enter tracking numbers. I don't even have CT or NY or whatever as the start. Nada.


 wow. Have you contacted BB? I'm thinking about it...if I don't have a box in my mailbox today, I'm going to, because one is "Estimated" to be delivered today, and tracking STILL shows CT, taking the tracking numbers over to USPS.com tells me Delivery status info is not available through this website.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 15, 2013)

> To be honest, I think everyone just needs to worry about their own bodies and health and leave everyone else alone. I am fat, I am aware that I am fat, and no person addressing me in any way is going to make a difference...I have lost some weight for my own reasons, I would like to lose more, but that is my business and no, I don't take kindly to people giving me unwanted advice on it. I guarantee there is not a fat person out there who hasn't heard the spiel. Yes, people are sensitive about it...because it is THEIR body. No one needs someone else policing their body, no matter what the intent. A thin person will never truly understand, because every thing a thin person does is not looked at critically the way it is for an overweight person. What gets me is when you get people preaching on about weight loss and stating that they just "want you to be healthy", when half the time it is strangers on the internet doing the preaching (and no, I am not talking about you, Kyuu, I'm referring to fat shaming I see go on all over the place, I post in some places where it is rampant). Let's be honest...no one actually cares about the health of a complete stranger. If a person doesn't like the way an overweight person looks, fine, but don't disguise it under some faux concern about my health. I don't care about getting people to live healthier, active lifestyles. A person's lifestyle is their business, and the only person I need to worry about in that regard is myself.


 I agree with you up to a point. While I get what you are saying that, and definitely agree that in general, people use health as a way to talk about someone else's appearance, when really they are are moee concerned about their looks, I feel like we should care about each other's health in a very real way. Especially considering how messed up the food culture is in this country, and that a third of the adults in this country are obese. I want to care about the health of strangers! But it's the fat shaming people &amp; companies that make it basically impossible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jan 15, 2013)

So my box was in town yesterday and for the 3rd month it went to TN!! My glam bag doesnt do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh i thought i would it today but it says friday now


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone who is on the chunky side, I don't think the Skinny Chic perfume message is offensive or detrimental to my mental state, I see what they're getting at in the message, although I think the way it is written comes across poorly. I think if they're trying to empower women to be healthy and be in their best physical shape. I think slim can be interpreted in multiple ways depending on the vantage point of a person, so I'm not going to assume that Harvey Prince is completely out of touch to the point that they think there is only one size of women. My slim is obviously not someone else's slim because even at my thinnest my thighs are still big! I think it's supposed to be a "new year, new you" motivational message.


 I think it's pretty obvious by the packaging of the perfume that when they say skinny they mean skinny. Note the giraffe neck lol. I'm not really offended, but it's nice to use a product that is supposed to make you feel pretty and not be reminded of your pudge. The perfume smells divine, but the marketing is a bit off point.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow. Have you contacted BB? I'm thinking about it...if I don't have a box in my mailbox today, I'm going to, because one is "Estimated" to be delivered today, and tracking STILL shows CT, taking the tracking numbers over to USPS.com tells me Delivery status info is not available through this website.


 Not yet. What boxes are you waiting on? Mine with no tracking _still_, is box 5 - I don't remember seeing anyone with that box post yet - might be like the past where one box ended up being subbed for whatever reason, and BB sent us all points for the trouble.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 15, 2013)

> So my box was in town yesterday and for the 3rd month it went to TN!! My glam bag doesnt do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh i thought i would it today but it says friday now


 Mine says Friday too but my sister got hers yesterday! We use the same mailing address. So. Lame. My box is "better" than hers too. Poo!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with returns?  I talked to Jennie Thursday, shipped my return Friday, and they received it yesterday. Jennie's email said it could take up to 10 business days to refund my points. Any experience with this? I am signed up for points notifications but for some reason I never get any. After the refund I will have more than enough to splurge on an eye cream, so I look forward to using the same eye cream for an extended period and giving it a better chance. I loved the sample of Juice Beauty Stem Cellular I used and I am going to try to get another sample to be sure, but I love the points system! Has anyone tried both the Benefit It's Potent and the Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair?

I did have what I thought was a good back &amp; forth with Birchbox through FB about the messed up box photos vs. actual contents, but so far even though they looked closely at my account, saw it was messed up, and said they would work on it the account is still wrong. Maybe it's just easier for them to try and fix it for future boxes.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know you are ranting, but remember the company is an entire company, not just the small consumer facing bit we interact with through email. They are moving into a new office, bought and rebranded an entire company, and Social Media and Marketing have absolutely nothing to do with CS reps.
> 
> Remember they are like 25 times bigger than any of the other sub companies, and handle their CS much better than many of the others. Also if you email a cs rep directly, the response time is like 12 hrs.


 I've never had good CS from them, but I would love to experience it! I'd love to contact a cs rep directly. Is there a specific email you can give me? Based on reports from here, there is a lot of inconsistency between reps, and I can only hope that their expansion includes adding more reps and training them properly. I disagree though, I don't think they handle their CS better at all. At least not from what I've experienced.


----------



## Matahari (Jan 15, 2013)

> I've never had good CS from them, but I would love to experience it! I'd love to contact a cs rep directly. Is there a specific email you can give me? Based on reports from here, there is a lot of inconsistency between reps, and I can only hope that their expansion includes adding more reps and training them properly. I disagree though, I don't think they handle their CS better at all. At least not from what I've experienced.Â


 I've had my best CS with Birchbox by calling and leaving a message. It probably helps too if people don't leave an angry message and let them know the issue. I know when I left mine I said I was so excited to see my delivery and I thought it was neat that they used a darker box only to realize it was the oil that soaked through the cardboard and it was the weekend right before Christmas and a gift. I honestly didn't expect an answer until after Christmas, but I got a response the same day.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 15, 2013)

Re: the Skinny Chic. I'm mostly bothered by the fact that they either a) can't spell Chick or B) think it is chic to be skinny (which IMO doesn't imply health as much as being a bit underweight). I'd be embarrassed to admit I used this perfume because it would launch a whole series of inquiries about whether I was trying to diet to lose the baby weight, whether I needed tips to lose weight, etc. I look fine and I have a little extra weight from having a kid over the summer, but I am not going on a diet until I stop nursing my kid and am not inviting inquiries about that last 10-15 lbs.

I think Skinny Jeans or Miniskirt or something would have been a cuter name for the product. Because then it's about fashion and wanting to look good vs about your body itself. Anyway, just my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

It's not supposed to be chick like a girl or baby chicken. Chic, like French, "oh how tres chic."


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's not supposed to be chick like a girl or baby chicken. Chic, like French, "oh how tres chic."


 So, option b from my post, then, (And you know a lot of people pronounce chic like chick, and interpret it that way...it's a pet peeve of mine.)


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today.
> 
> Semi great. This is my year with Birchbox and my my first box was way better.
> ...


 
  I received this same box #21... I've been an annual subscriber with BB for over a year, and this was my lowest value box yet... just over $10.00....Not too impressed, especially since I received a shampoo last month as well.  Glad I at least received the Balm primer.....everything else is just eh...Ipsy was way better for me this month!


----------



## cosmia (Jan 15, 2013)

is anyone else unable to leave feedback for  the 100% pure body cream? i keep on getting an error message


----------



## redfox (Jan 15, 2013)

Got my box today and it wasn't supposed to arrive until tomorrow.  I believe it's box # 13.  I'm actually excited to try everything.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 15, 2013)

Got my box today. Not sure what number it is, but it contained nothing interesting. It's just sitting on my vanity, all alone and boring. Is it February yet????

Harvey Prince Skinny Chic

The Balm's Hot Mama

Two Keratese foil packets

Some tube of crappy DDF Moisturizer

Those stupid Frownies things


----------



## dotybird (Jan 15, 2013)

Got my box today-- Box 20 or 29? They are the same according to Zadidoll's list.  I guess I am okay with it.  According to my calculations the value is about $20.55.  I am most excited about the blush and perhaps the serum.  On the fence about the conditioner/elixer. I am trying to cut the silicones from hair regime but it's so hard with all these shampoo/conditioner samples that I get.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grr, I sort of hate living in the same town as a USPS hub. My box (and anything else I ever order) always reach a warehouse just five miles from me, but then take days to be processed, shipped to local offices, reprocessed, and sent out.
> 
> ...


This is how I feel on both points! I have a USPS hub a couple of miles from me and I always get my boxes 1-2 days after estimated delivery because of the extra time it takes to sort/process mail. GRRRR. but at least they have been consistent about it  Also, I'm very slender/petite (there are clothes from elementary school that I still wear as pjs). There really isn't a day that goes by without someone commenting on my weight - asking if I eat, do I purposefully stay thin, etc. Some people have asked if I have an eating disorder - which is the most offensive question I've ever been asked regarding how I look. I like eating salads because I like salads and I don't want to be judged for ordering a salad (and I'm probably ordering one because you didn't see the huge steak I scarfed down the night before). In general, I don't appreciate random people commenting on how I dress, what I eat or don't eat, and what I look like or don't look like. I think it's the same feeling for most men and women, but it's been hard to get people to realize that their "eat more" comments hurt as well because we're surrounded by marketing/media that pushes the message that skinny is beautiful.

And in BB news, I got my box -  eyeko, oscar blandi heat protectant spray, embryolisse, nicole richie, oscar blandi shampoo/conditioner packets.  It's slightly underwhelming but I'll use the oscar blandi products, the eyeko will serve as a backup or, most likely, it'll be gifted to my sister. The only thing I dislike is the nicole richie. blegh. I'm looking forward to the ipsy bag and I just subbed for the january glossybox! ahhhhhh can't stop the sample train.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't stop reading these, even way after my box arrives, because I can't get over the difference in opinions on boxes. How someone can hate an entire box of products I'd enjoy.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, update on my no tracking on box 5.  Same as last time I had no tracking for the longest time, they contacted me first, and also credited the points - email from BB today:  

Quote: Hi there,Unfortunately, your January Birchbox is shipping behind schedule and will be delayed until January 21st. We will be in touch with new tracking information once your box has shipped. We sincerely apologize for the delay and are working our hardest to ensure your Birchbox arrives as fast as it can. 

This is not in line with the level of service we strive to provide and we apologize for the inconvenience. We've added 100 Birchbox points to your account. Every 100 points equals $10 toward any full-size product in the Birchbox Shop. 

Please don't hesitate to reach out to us with questions or concerns at [email protected] or 877-487-7272 M-F 9-5 EST.

xoxo,
Team Birchbox

Works for me! I just hope they don't change my box. I kind of like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 15, 2013)

I got my 2 boxes last week and haven't had a chance to post (My Ipsy, on the other hand, should have arrived yesterday, but hasn't updated since 1/11/13 when the "info" was received by a post office in NC. I'm in PA...ugh!)

anyway, this will be short and sweet. Here are my boxes:

Box 1:





Box 2:




I'm very happy with everything, except the perfumes, which went to my sister. The Skinny Chic smells like cheap Calgon. Which is surprising because Harvey Prince Ageless is my HG perfume. Oh well!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 15, 2013)

January marks my one year anniversary to BB. Don't they send out a coupon code or a little something (keychain?) when you have been with them one year? Or is that only if you do the yearly sub? (I've been doing month to month...year straight, no lapse on my account)


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 15, 2013)

has anyone got a welcome box yet? the box i gifted is still showing just the pink box stating shipping soon.....  has jan truck pic in the account--not tracking info or anything yet to click on...

my account came and was box 12~ am happy with all of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  hoping i dont fall in love with the $115 face cream lol ~wonder if they have this at marshalls or tj maxx also


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone got a welcome box yet? the box i gifted is still showing just the pink box stating shipping soon.....  has jan truck pic in the account--not tracking info or anything yet to click on...
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't stop reading these, even way after my box arrives, because I can't get over the difference in opinions on boxes. How someone can hate an entire box of products I'd enjoy.


 I can't stop reading either!  Although I do understand how some people wouldn't appreciate the stuff I liked and vice versa.  Last month I got a box that I absolutely hated (even though this month I see a lot of people excited about getting the No 4 shampoo), so I had box envy.  This month I got a box that was amazing (I'm excited to try out everything I got!) and now I see people unhappy with their boxes, and I have box guilt.  

Box envy or box guilt - It's gonna happen every month.  I may end up cancelling Birchbox out of sheer emotional distress!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

> I can't stop reading either! Â Although I do understand how some people wouldn't appreciate the stuff I liked and vice versa. Â Last month I got a box that I absolutely hated (even though this month I see a lot of people excited about getting the No 4 shampoo), so I had box envy. Â This month I got a box that was amazing (I'm excited to try out everything I got!) and now I see people unhappy with their boxes, and I have box guilt. Â  Box envy or box guilt - It's gonna happen every month. Â I may end up cancelling Birchbox out of sheer emotional distress!Â Â


 Can't please everyone! I'm excited to try every item between my two boxes, except for the Hot Mama blush. Well, that's only because I already received it between my two accounts and I love it! We aren't all the same, with likes and products that work/perform for our needs. Don't sweat it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, May? Your account must be glitched. Try scrolling to the bottom of the page where it says box history, do you see January 2013 there?


 No I do not, I only see May 2012. That's when I cancelled my subscription, and then January I renewed it. I checked my order status and it still says "processing".


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the box I'm getting. The tube is actually a lash serum, not mascara. Sadly, it doesn't look like it has even close to enough product to make a determination on whether or not it's making one's lashes grow. I'm not entirely certain I even understand the inclusion of this stuff. I'm excited for everything else in that box, though. How do you like the Skinny Chic perfume?


 I won both Lash Em serum and the mascara from a blog last  year and the mascara is HORRIBLE product and I never noticed a difference w/ the serum...then again I didn't use it faithfully either. Let me know how you feel about it if you try and use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 15, 2013)

I just got my box. Nothing terribly exciting. I do find it kind of funny that the Harvey Prince Skinny Chic perfume smells exactly like a granny smith apple and has consequently made me very hungry.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Matahari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had my best CS with Birchbox by calling and leaving a message. It probably helps too if people don't leave an angry message and let them know the issue. I know when I left mine I said I was so excited to see my delivery and I thought it was neat that they used a darker box only to realize it was the oil that soaked through the cardboard and it was the weekend right before Christmas and a gift. I honestly didn't expect an answer until after Christmas, but I got a response the same day.


 I'm going to call tomorrow. I'm always super nice to CS reps, even if I'm mad because I find it's more effective. I like the way you handled it, Matahari!


----------



## ankh (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't stop reading either!  Although I do understand how some people wouldn't appreciate the stuff I liked and vice versa.  Last month I got a box that I absolutely hated (even though this month I see a lot of people excited about getting the No 4 shampoo), so I had box envy.  This month I got a box that was amazing (I'm excited to try out everything I got!) and now I see people unhappy with their boxes, and I have box guilt.
> 
> Box envy or box guilt - It's gonna happen every month.  I may end up cancelling Birchbox out of sheer emotional distress!


 I also like to read different people's opinions. Sometimes I wonder if it's an income/qualify of life thing, regional preferences, or... just a difference of tastes!


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the old lady box apparently, I think it is box number 32. I actually didn't realize I was considered old by marketing standards, lol!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lorizav (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the old lady box apparently, I think it is box number 32. I actually didn't realize I was considered old by marketing standards, lol!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't please everyone! I'm excited to try every item between my two boxes, except for the Hot Mama blush. Well, that's only because I already received it between my two accounts and I love it! We aren't all the same, with likes and products that work/perform for our needs. Don't sweat it.


 See, the Hot Mama was the one thing I wanted, and low and behold, I didn't get it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ankh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also like to read different people's opinions. Sometimes I wonder if it's an income/qualify of life thing, regional preferences, or... just a difference of tastes!


 Agreed! I saw someone on a blog review that actually liked the Nicole Richie perfume 



 I definitely think there's a huge scope in taste and I'm sure BB does their best .  Although there are ppl on FB who (IMHO) just like to complain!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't please everyone! I'm excited to try every item between my two boxes, except for the Hot Mama blush. Well, that's only because I already received it between my two accounts and I love it! We aren't all the same, with likes and products that work/perform for our needs. Don't sweat it.


 Don't get me wrong, I'd much rather have box guilt than box envy 



  I know there's no pleasing everyone, I just wish BB would improve their beauty profile "algorithm" and I wouldn't have to lie my pants off to get the boxes I like!


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm going to voice an opinion on here I don't think I've seen: Hot Mama blush is...eh. I've tried it out, and it takes a lot for me to actually get any color on my cheeks. It mostly just leaves a gold sheen. I'm kind of bummed out. I have light-medium skin, so I didn't think it'd be an issue. Guess I was wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

> I'm going to voice an opinion on here I don't think I've seen: Hot Mama blush is...eh. I've tried it out, and it takes a lot for me to actually get any color on my cheeks. It mostly just leaves a gold sheen. I'm kind of bummed out. I have light-medium skin, so I didn't think it'd be an issue. Guess I was wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmmm.. I'm more fair or light, so the coverage is pretty good for me. That sucks, though. Maybe try using it as a shadow?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

> I'm going to voice an opinion on here I don't think I've seen: Hot Mama blush is...eh. I've tried it out, and it takes a lot for me to actually get any color on my cheeks. It mostly just leaves a gold sheen. I'm kind of bummed out. I have light-medium skin, so I didn't think it'd be an issue. Guess I was wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmmm.. I'm more fair or light, so the coverage is pretty good for me. That sucks, though. Maybe try using it as a shadow?


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm.. I'm more fair or light, so the coverage is pretty good for me. That sucks, though. Maybe try using it as a shadow?


 Tried it as a highlight and it's really pretty that way. I think that's what I'll use it for.


----------



## ankh (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd much rather have box guilt than box envy
> 
> ...


 Hahaha.... "lie my pants off to get the boxes I like!"  Like, age? Splurge items? I am generally pretty happy with what I get, but I guess I'm a pretty easy going person who will just buy what I need.  I look at birchbox as a tool to introduce unfamiliar items/brands.  Sometimes there are winners (read: L'arquiste Etrog, that freebie Schick razor from a few months ago) and sometimes there are icky products that I wouldn't give away (read: per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel or most of the perfumes, such as Taylor Swift)


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 15, 2013)

I keep one account where I tell the truth about everything on my profile (age, splurge, hair type, income, etc) and one that I lie like crazy on.  It's funny how I'm pleased with the one I tell the truth on more than the one I lie on.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ankh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha.... "lie my pants off to get the boxes I like!"  Like, age? Splurge items? I am generally pretty happy with what I get, but I guess I'm a pretty easy going person who will just buy what I need.  I look at birchbox as a tool to introduce unfamiliar items/brands.  Sometimes there are winners (read: L'arquiste Etrog, that freebie Schick razor from a few months ago) and sometimes there are icky products that I wouldn't give away (read: per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel or most of the perfumes, such as Taylor Swift)


 LOL, ahhh, perfect example of people liking different things...I LOVED my per-fekt Last Perfection Gel!  It is 100x better than the ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend, imo.

I've subbed since May, and there has only been 1 box that I've truly been disappointed in and felt like didn't suit me at all, and that was last month's.  For all of the other boxes, even if I didn't like 4 out of 5 products, that 1 product has been something that I have bought full-size of (usually not through birchbox, but still) and that has TOTALLY made it worth it for me.  And my profile is true - I haven't adjusted it since day 1.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 15, 2013)

Nicepenguins said (and I am too lazy to go back and find it again to use "quote"):

So, option b from my post, then, (And you know a lot of people pronounce chic like chick, and interpret it that way...it's a pet peeve of mine.)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I can't stand that either, although it doesn't bother me as much as when people type "sike!" instead of "psych!" or "wala" instead of "voila." I know, I have issues.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

> Nicepenguins said (and I am too lazy to go back and find it again to use "quote"): So, option b from my post, then, (And you know a lot of people pronounce chic like chick, and interpret it that way...it's a pet peeve of mine.) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I can't stand that either, although it doesn't bother me as much as when people type "sike!" instead of "psych!" or "wala" instead of "voila." I know, I have issues.


 You mean when people spell phrases phonetically? Never seen voila spelled wala lol..


----------



## ankh (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I can't stand that either, although it doesn't bother me as much as when people type "sike!" instead of "psych!" or "wala" instead of "voila." I know, I have issues.


 You mean to tell us that you have spelling standards? There's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mean when people spell phrases phonetically? *Never seen voila spelled wala lol..*


 I have, on more than one occasion, sadly.  Each time I have to sit for a few seconds to process what the heck they are trying to say...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have, on more than one occasion, sadly.  Each time I have to sit for a few seconds to process what the heck they are trying to say...


 I see it spelled viola often. and then I cry a little.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 15, 2013)

I have only recently started wearing blush... Collected quite a few... Wanted hot mama... Well I ordered the balm jovi palette so I bet I will get hot mama in feb box hahaha


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 15, 2013)

While we are nitpicking, my favorite is 'for all intensive purposes'... (just in case, the phrase is 'for all intents and purposes')

I'm pale pale and I like the Hot Mama an awful lot.  It isn't very dramatic colorwise on me but it gives me this kind of flushed glowing look.  Maybe that's why the similar Nars color was called 'Orgasm' in the first place, flushed cheeks...


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone else digging the Embyrolisse moisturizer? A little goes a long way, so I'm thinking I might snag some next month when I have $10 in points.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 15, 2013)

Today my 2nd sub got here (#14) and it included the eyeko liner. It was a lot bigger than I expected...almost 5" long. I expected some tiny sample. I actually really like the aerie shimmer perfume.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jan 15, 2013)

I still haven't gotten a tracking number and my account hasn't updated at all. Ugh....


----------



## wadedl (Jan 15, 2013)

The Hot Mama is too light for me. It does look darker than Orgasm though. I will try to use it as an eyeshadow. I was really looking forward to trying the Balm. I could not even bring myself to spray the Skinny Girl Perfume. The whole package smelled of perfume and it was not a pleasant scent  to me.


----------



## JMezz (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten a tracking number and my account hasn't updated at all. Ugh....


 Neither has my account. I'm getting so impatient.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While we are nitpicking, my favorite is 'for all intensive purposes'... (just in case, the phrase is 'for all intents and purposes')
> 
> I'm pale pale and I like the Hot Mama an awful lot.  It isn't very dramatic colorwise on me but it gives me this kind of flushed glowing look.  Maybe that's why the similar Nars color was called 'Orgasm' in the first place, flushed cheeks...


 Yes!!! Whenever people misuse things like that, all I can think of is Andy from Parks and Rec saying "a game is the foot"


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Hot Mama is too light for me. It does look darker than Orgasm though. I will try to use it as an eyeshadow. I was really looking forward to trying the Balm. I could not even bring myself to spray the Skinny Girl Perfume. The whole package smelled of perfume and it was not a pleasant scent  to me.


 Orgasm actually shows up on my skin while the color of Hot Mama doesn't. Pigment wise, I think Orgasm is better. I thought that they were similar in color, but they're not even close. You could try using Hot Mama as a highlight. That's what I did.


----------



## geekcore (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else digging the Embyrolisse moisturizer? A little goes a long way, so I'm thinking I might snag some next month when I have $10 in points.


 I have only used this twice so far and I am convinced I finally found my holy grail moisturizer.  I'm waiting a bit to purchase, though, to make sure I'm not just in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## laklolo14 (Jan 15, 2013)

Got my birchbox really early this month!! I am not super impressed but I do like the Ojon hair oil in my box. I am starting a beauty blog. If you have time please go check it out and leave some comments on what I could do better. =] 

http://www.lakbeautyy.blogspot.com


----------



## considerately (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box. Nothing terribly exciting. I do find it kind of funny that the Harvey Prince Skinny Chic perfume smells exactly like a granny smith apple and has consequently made me very hungry.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 15, 2013)

Ooo, ooo...let me! When they say "granite" instead of "granted"... Back on topic... It looks like my boxes have fallen off the face of the Earth. Here's to hoping they show up magically in the mail tomorrow! And I'm in love with the Hot Mama blush. I haven't even made a dent in the sample I received last month, but I already have a full size waiting to be used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box. Nothing terribly exciting. I do find it kind of funny that the Harvey Prince Skinny Chic perfume smells exactly like a granny smith apple and has consequently made me very hungry.


 LMAO I feel your pain. LOL


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!!! Whenever people misuse things like that, all I can think of is Andy from Parks and Rec saying "a game is the foot"


 Oh Andy. You're fine but you're simple.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 15, 2013)

Box was supposed to come today, but it usually comes the day after the estimated date. Getting it tomorrow after a stressful day of classes and job interviews would be awesome.

On the topic of phrases people use incorrectly, let me add "I could care less."


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Andy. You're fine but you're simple.


 Yes! Although he is now an official graduate of one whole college course!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box was supposed to come today, but it usually comes the day after the estimated date. Getting it tomorrow after a stressful day of classes and job interviews would be awesome.
> 
> On the topic of phrases people use incorrectly, let me add "I could care less."


 Or "irregardless".  Not a word.  It's just regardless.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 15, 2013)

My box came today. Honestly, the perfume alone made my month, and I am also looking forward to trying the shampoo (which is unusual for me). The rest is either already up for trade or I am on the fence. Still, a good box in my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 15, 2013)

I am enjoying reading about your pet peeves and I admit that I share many of them. I could start a whole thread about contractions, possessives, plural nouns, plural possessives, and apostrophes, LOL!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 15, 2013)

My number one language pet peeve:  "Of" when it should be "have."  "Should of," "would of," etc.  Also "supposably."  And I work with someone who uses "flustrated" *all the time* when she actually means "frustrated."  The former is a portmanteau that requires someone to be flustered *and* frustrated.  It is acceptable when, say, someone is trying to remember the word "carrot" and can only come up with things like "you know, the orange root vegetable that used to be purple until the Dutch popularized the orange version for the House of Orange!  Bugs Bunny eats them!  What are they called?"  She does not seem to be aware that the word "frustrated" exists.  

(I do use "I could care less," but I usually emphasize "could," and the meaning is "I *could* care less, but I don't care enough to do so."  It confuses the hell out of people, which is my intent.)

(Also, when I was in college, aka pre-Web days, I was on a Unix-based bulletin board -- provided and supported by the university -- with a room for language pet peeves.  I think bbs rooms eventually evolved into message boards threads, for those unfamiliar with that term.  Anyway.  It was regularly posted in, especially when the TAs among us were grading papers and needed to share their pain with the rest of us.  The room's name:  languish.  We actually had another language room -- called language -- to discuss, say, etymology, how to phrase things, synonyms, etc., but languish was the one that involved pain for those of us who knew why what was being said was wrong wrong *wrong*.)


----------



## kittenparty (Jan 15, 2013)

LOL at "flustrated". That would upset me too. I had a coworker who said "fustrated". Maybe she thinks it's fussy+frustrated? A couple more spellings that bug me are "woah" instead of "whoa" and "ya/yea" instead of "yeah".

I got my box today! I was very happy because it wasn't supposed to be delivered until the 18th. I got box #2. I'll try everything in it I think. The two things I was jealous I didn't get was the Marine cream and the nail polish.

Still haven't gotten notice of the box on my second account. It should be a welcome box that they said would ship by the 16th I think.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 15, 2013)

To the girl who asked about the health/weight issue:

I think "healthy" needs to be redefined to be about more factors.  Weight is a by-product of being unhealthy, not the cause.  Take that number from the scale out of the picture of healthy: it should be about giving your body enough rest, enough physical challenges (e.g. workout), enough nutrients, enough mental stimulation, enough human connection, while limiting vices that are harmful to it (such as drugs, alcohol, and you could put overeating and/or eating only crap here).  

Your weight is the by product of your lifestyle and somewhat your priorities.  But our medical industry focuses solely on weight.  I think that factor causes too much pressure while missing the real picture.  The overall message needs to change:  Stop focusing on a scale, focus on improving the balance in your life.  

The scale will right itself when people stop caring about what everyone weighs and start caring about their whole being and how to improve that.

And about the scale: When I'm on the low end of my personal weight range I'm rib cage and hip bones, but I just barely creep into the BMI range of normal. I'm every bit of 5'11" and at that weight I wear a loose size 9 and sometimes a 7.  I look good and feel amazing at that weight but the medical industry would think I'm 2 lbs from being "overweight".  

If that's true, being overweight is damn healthy in my case.  I have no clue why I've always weighed more than other girls my height/shape - but I do. I think the whole medical industry needs to through out those magic numbers from the scale and determine health on overall appearance, lifestyle factors, fitness and strength.  Weight may be a factor in that assessment but should not be the only assessment.

My husband is "wormy" - skinny and lanky.  But homeboy never works out, eats somewhat poorly often when he does eat, skips lots of meals.  Is he healthier than the girls at my pole dancing studio who have 30 extra pounds but eat generally healthy and workout super hard?  IMO, nope!  

I am concerned about the obesity epidemic.  Our society structure and priorities are so different than 50 years ago - as are our food portions.  But I think to resolve it you have to look at general health and wholesomeness and how to improve people's life and reduce stress.  I know I eat for many reasons and true hunger is rarely one of them...I'm trying to work on that personally since it is why I'm +20 right now.

And I don't think the health/medical industry personnel can really understand unless they've been there (e.g. fat) before.  Not really.  Just as drug addicts typically can only relate to recovered addicts.  I hate when my very underweight friend judges people.  She's never been in the normal range of the BMI, let alone fat, and her high and mighty "nutrition" advise is beyond annoying - even if she may be technically right.  She's so fixated and obsessive about it, I'm not sure that is healthy from a mental aspect.  And I've never been more than 30 lbs overweight so I don't feel that I can truly relate to my sister/Mom's challenges and mental state.

Ugh, I've rattled on more than I should have.  Basically, I think weight is the result and not the problem and if you are going to send people in to help, they need to have been there/done that because it is not simple in today's high-paced, stressful society with temptations at every corner.


----------



## BFaire06 (Jan 15, 2013)

Pretty excited for my box, which is surprising because I absolutely hated last


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 16, 2013)

For those that have tried the No 4 shampoo, will it strip my color that I did less than a week ago? I'm wondering if I should wait a few weeks until its faded some anyway..


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

As someone who has disliked almost every single box I have received from BB I have to say, I LOVE MY BOX!!!  I got Box 1  which had:





Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Instant Restorative Hair Serum
alessandro Nail Polish
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Put a Lid On Itâ„¢
Harvey Prince Skinny Chic - 50ml
Fresh Lotus Face Cream

I can't stop sniffing this perfume. I have smelled two other Harvey Prince scents and they were awful to me. This one is sweet, light, soft, and smells like apples and pears to me. I like it so much I might actually buy the full size. I haven't tried the primer but I will tomorrow. This is my first polish from alessandro so I will do a tester on that tomorrow as well. +1 for birchbox this month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone who has disliked almost every single box I have received from BB I have to say, I LOVE MY BOX!!!  I got Box 1  which had:
> 
> ...


 I'm jealous of all of you that got Skinny Chic! Despite my distaste for their marketing of it, it sounds really good, everyone seems to be liking it, and I am a big fan of Harvey Prince in general. Maybe I'll get it another month...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those that have tried the No 4 shampoo, will it strip my color that I did less than a week ago? I'm wondering if I should wait a few weeks until its faded some anyway..


 Clarifying products are designed to strip your hair of gunk and stuff, so I would hold off.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of all of you that got Skinny Chic! Despite my distaste for their marketing of it, it sounds really good, everyone seems to be liking it, and I am a big fan of Harvey Prince in general. Maybe I'll get it another month...


I didn't like the HP Eau Flirt or Hello at all so I was hesitant to even try this one. I am super surprised how much I liked it. I am one of those people that can go through a whole perfume section and not even kind of like one. This one is very light and doesn't have that cloying, heavy scent that puts me off.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't like the HP Eau Flirt or Hello at all so I was hesitant to even try this one. I am super surprised how much I liked it. I am one of those people that can go through a whole perfume section and not even kind of like one. This one is very light and doesn't have that cloying, heavy scent that puts me off.


 I'm the kind of person that will fall in love with 2/3 of the perfumes I come across, or like lol..I liked the Eau Flirt..I dab just a bit behind my ears and on my elbows and every time, without fail, a coworker always asks what I'm wearing lol..


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm the kind of person that will fall in love with 2/3 of the perfumes I come across, or like lol..I liked the Eau Flirt..I dab just a bit behind my ears and on my elbows and every time, without fail, a coworker always asks what I'm wearing lol..


I wish that was me. Everything repels me. It's why I constantly repurchase the same scents. A lot of it has to do with body chemistry. Sometimes stuff smells good in the bottle and then like rat spray on me. The Skinny Chic smells like cool fresh pears with a hint of apple and something floral in the background. Even hub was like "hey, what's that scent...



"

Like how I quoted his eyebrows?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol, very nice! ~channeling Borat.. I'm lucky, most fragrances do well with my body chemistry. Although, I have occasionally smelled like a tire or major B.O. after a visit to a perfume counter.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol, very nice! ~channeling Borat..
> 
> I'm lucky, most fragrances do well with my body chemistry. Although, I have occasionally smelled like a tire or major B.O. after a visit to a perfume counter.


A tire...?!



Eau de Michelin?

Ok I'm off to go test this lotion from BB. Hopefully it's a good one!


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't like the HP Eau Flirt or Hello at all so I was hesitant to even try this one. I am super surprised how much I liked it. I am one of those people that can go through a whole perfume section and not even kind of like one. This one is very light and doesn't have that cloying, heavy scent that puts me off.


 I didn't like them, either! God, I thought I was the only one who did not like Eau Flirt at all. I physically had to scrub it off of me because the scent made me want to gag. I really like Skinny Chic, though. It fades very nicely. I have the rollerball of this and Juicy Couture's Couture La La (another fragrance company that usually produces scents that I can't stand) coming to come in the mail. Odd, isn't it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

Speaking of perfumes, I am finally getting my sense of smell back after a weeklong battle with an epic cold...and I don't care for aerie Shimmer. I figured I'd like it, as I usually love anything vanilla based...but on me, it reminds me of old lady Avon perfume or something (it actually reminds me a lot of something my great grandma used to wear)...which confuses me because I keep seeing it referred to as a very young scent. Body chemistry is an odd thing...but I am not a fan at all. Blech!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol, very nice! ~channeling Borat..
> 
> I'm lucky, most fragrances do well with my body chemistry. Although, I have occasionally smelled like a tire or major B.O. after a visit to a perfume counter.


 I have gotten the tire scent, before, too! Odd, isn't it?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't like them, either! God, I thought I was the only one who did not like Eau Flirt at all. I physically had to scrub it off of me because the scent made me want to gag. I really like Skinny Chic, though. It fades very nicely. I have the rollerball of this and Juicy Couture's Couture La La (another fragrance company that usually produces scents that I can't stand) coming to come in the mail. Odd, isn't it?


You sound like me. Good to know I am not alone hehe. I will have to sniff Couture La La and see what I think.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 16, 2013)

I also rarely like the perfume samples I try - whether from BB/sample boxes or at the counter/store.  Often, it seems like the alcohol is the strongest scent to me, so the lighter/sweeter the better.

Now I really want to try the skinny chic, though - it sounds right up my alley.  

Tried via BB:


kate spade twirl - no
harvey prince yogini - no
annick goutal eau d'hadrien - no
atelier orange sanguine - no (and I usually like citrusy)
bvlgari omnia crystalline - no
john varvatos artisan - ok, I'm not picky on men's unless it's obnoxious, and most of the time it's the amount worn that causes that
john varvatos star usa - meh, ok
oscar de la renta live in love - NO
juicy la fleur - no
mcmc phoenix - like a little, rarely use
juicy couture - no
taylor swift wonderstruck - no

harvey prince ageless - LIKE A LOT
harvey prince flirt - no 
viva la juicy - no

Now the One Love Organics aromatic body serum (lavender and chamomile), I LOVE and will use until bone dry, but technically I guess that's not a perfume.  That's just how I use it.

Another one I've tried at the counter that I like a lot is the Donna Karan Cashmere Mist. Philosophy's Falling in Love is one of my very favorites, but I don't care for most of the grace line.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 16, 2013)

> I also rarely like the perfume samples I try - whether from BB/sample boxes or at the counter/store. Â Often, it seems like the alcohol is the strongest scent to me, so the lighter/sweeter the better. Now I really want to try the skinny chic, though - it sounds right up my alley. Â  Tried via BB:
> kate spade twirl - no
> harvey prince yogini - no
> annick goutal eau d'hadrien - no
> ...


 Have you looked into some perfumes that aren't alcohol based? The jouer perfume is oil based, and all the perfumes from CB I hate perfume do not contain alcohol (and are kind of incredible).


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the LasheM mascara yet? I got it in my birch box yesterday &amp; not only is it tiny beyond tiny, but it was completely dried out. When nothing was going on my lashes I tried to apply it on my wrist &amp; nothing. Is anyone else having this issue or is it just mine?


----------



## Matahari (Jan 16, 2013)

> See, the Hot Mama was the one thing I wanted, and low and behold, I didn't get it.Â


I've wanted the Eyeko skinner liner from all the previous times it was offered, but this time I am finally getting it. So, don't lose hope! Even if you don't get it this time, it could be in your future!


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those that have tried the No 4 shampoo, will it strip my color that I did less than a week ago? I'm wondering if I should wait a few weeks until its faded some anyway..


 
    Yes, regardless of what the bottle and BB site say (that it is safe for color-treated hair)....I didn't realize that it would and used it less than a week after coloring, and WOW did it strip my fresh color right out!  I didn't realize what the cause was until reading some posts on here... thanks MUT!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok BB it is the 16th that means my first box should ship!! Maybe my account will be updated tomorrow! I can't wait to be on the same schedule as everyone else!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 16, 2013)

On the topic of perfumes, I usually love fruity scents so the Juicy and Harvey Prince ones have been right up my alley.  Despite the fact that I hate getting perfume samples, I have really been intrigued by some scents I would never have tried otherwise.  From SS, I received some Diptyque scents which I love.  AND, I love the Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb which I got a sample of from Sephora ( think this one is supposed to be a guy's scent).

So in spite of myself, I do kinda like getting perfume samples as it is definitely broadening my taste.


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 16, 2013)

I generally love all perfumes. Maybe my nose doesn't have standards, but it's rare for me to smell something I don't like. (So far, out of the 6 samples I've gotten from BB in my 6 boxes, I've only not liked the Viva la Juicy.) I really love the Skinny Chic though. I'm trying to decide whether my dislike of the marketing behind it outweighs my enjoyment of it. I kept periodically sniffing my wrist yesterday. It's just so pleasant!


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 16, 2013)

I got my box today! Box 1, and I got 2 nail polishes! Did anyone else or was this a mistake?


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 16, 2013)

> Clarifying products are designed to strip your hair of gunk and stuff, so I would hold off.


 Thanks.. I figured it would but was surprised the bottle said it was fine for color treated hair. I'll hold off!


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 16, 2013)

I really like the Skinny Chic! It's so light and fresh..


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! Box 1, and I got 2 nail polishes! Did anyone else or was this a mistake?


 
I think that was a mistake.  I wonder if there is someone out there that didn't get a nail polish for that box.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you looked into some perfumes that aren't alcohol based? The jouer perfume is oil based, and all the perfumes from CB I hate perfume do not contain alcohol (and are kind of incredible).


 I have been looking into that - thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2013)

> I have been looking into that - thanks for the suggestions!Â


 I use perfume oils almost exclusively (I recent found one alcohol-based scent I can wear: Tokyomilk Tainted Love), so I know of several indie perfumers to look into. Off the top of my head: Arcana Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab Possets ZOMG Smells Villainess (mostly soaps, but they do have some perfume) Carnival Wax Violetta Market Most of my collection is BPAL. I have hundreds -- maybe even over a thousand by now -- of decants from them.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or "irregardless".  Not a word.  It's just regardless.


 "Irregardless" is a quote from mean girls movie, i thought.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Fresh Lotus moisturizer?  If so what did you think?  I'm looking for a good moisturizer and am very excited to try any of the ones in this months Birchbox.  I should be getting the Fresh Moisturizer today but because it's foil packets I can not tell the texture of it.  I have combo skin so I don't want anything too rich.

Please keep all trade info to the B/S/T area of the forums.


----------



## grayc (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! Box 1, and I got 2 nail polishes! Did anyone else or was this a mistake?


crazy.. haven't seen that before.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you looked into some perfumes that aren't alcohol based? The jouer perfume is oil based, and all the perfumes from CB I hate perfume do not contain alcohol (and are kind of incredible).


Sorry but what does CB stand for? I can't figure it out and love oil based perfumes.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2013)

> Sorry but what does CB stand for? I can't figure it out and love oil based perfumes.


 I believe it's the company founder's initials. The company name is "CB I Hate Perfume." I don't think you will be able to find them if you search using the guy's name, but if you use the whole phrase, it should come up.


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was a mistake.  I wonder if there is someone out there that didn't get a nail polish for that box.


 That's true, now I feel bad... Maybe I will email them and see if I should send it back, it had to be a mistake


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't wear much perfume myself so my samples are alwats traded or given away. I have been wearing the same scent for almost ten years now. I find the older I get the more sensitive I am to smells.

And also I want to thank my fellow enablers. Even though I placed a BB order last week, I got my 9 month 20% off code today and placed another one! At least it was cheaper than my Sephora shopping cart that I didn't "check out". I have a problem LOL


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 16, 2013)

I got my BB today (and my ipsy. woot!)!! I received box 8 and was not super excited for it - mostly b/c I did not want to receive foil packets of lotion and the Juicy Couture perfume...but to my surprise, I got the Skinny Chic sample instead! Yay!


----------



## Gayle Ray (Jan 16, 2013)

Ugghhh! Got my BB yesterday, but of course, the Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner was missing from my box.  This is the 4th month in a row that my birchbox has either had a missing item, items showing up damaged, or my BB not showing up at all! Im a beyond frustrated and WILL be cancelling as soon as they get me a replacement or a refund. I DO NOT want any points. I just want my money back so I can cancel and be done.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use perfume oils almost exclusively (I recent found one alcohol-based scent I can wear: Tokyomilk Tainted Love), so I know of several indie perfumers to look into. Off the top of my head:
> 
> ...


 Ooh, thanks for the list!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 16, 2013)

I got Box #32. I was very happy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box #32. I was very happy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

For your people who have a hard time finding perfumes, you can also find a lot of homemade perfume oils on Etsy rather cheap. Love getting those rollerballs that fit everywhere. Plus it isn't a big financial investment.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use perfume oils almost exclusively (I recent found one alcohol-based scent I can wear: Tokyomilk Tainted Love), so I know of several indie perfumers to look into. Off the top of my head:
> 
> ...


 I love BPAL!  I'd love to see a picture of your collection.  I've  got about 10 full size bottles and 40 imps.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not sure what # box this is, but I got:





I used the Deborah Lippman polish remover mitt last night, worked great.  Couldn't have come at a better time because I'm almost out of remover.  Excited about the matte moisturizer, as I've got oily skin and always looking for something to help in that area.  I'm pleased with everything, no complaints!  Okay, I'm a little annoyed with Harvey Prince for having mother issues that seem to revolve around being young and skinny, but other than that



.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 16, 2013)

I love the Kerastase hair mask. It made my hair feel so great for a few days.



> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box #32. I was very happy!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure what # box this is, but I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## libedon (Jan 16, 2013)

I know it's not Birchbox's fault, but I get so frustrated when my box doesn't get here by the projected delivery date. Like my box is in my hometown, but it's not at my door, and I want to throw something. Completely irrational, I just want my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's not Birchbox's fault, but I get so frustrated when my box doesn't get here by the projected delivery date. Like my box is in my hometown, but it's not at my door, and I want to throw something. Completely irrational, I just want my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


same here. it was supposed to come yesterday and I didn't get it today either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  last update shows it was about 25 minutes away on the 11th. too bad, it would have been the cherry on top of an awesome day.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 16, 2013)

I got box #32 but with a different Kerastase...weird!  





I feel like this is the old lady box...3 different anti-aging products!  Plus this is the 11 zillionth time BB has refused to give me an Eyeko liner.  Am I the only subscriber left who hasn't gotten one in a box?  I finally broke down and got one with my points because I was sick of waiting.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the old lady box apparently, I think it is box number 32. I actually didn't realize I was considered old by marketing standards, lol!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's not Birchbox's fault, but I get so frustrated when my box doesn't get here by the projected delivery date. Like my box is in my hometown, but it's not at my door, and I want to throw something. Completely irrational, I just want my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 For me, the projected delivery date is usually the date that UPS transfers to USPS - not the actual delivery date to me  /emoticons/sad[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Frustrating though, I agree!


----------



## grayc (Jan 16, 2013)

Got my box 2 today.  Was a little bummed that i got Lashem Mascara instead of the Lashem eye lash gel serum stuff... i sent BB an email since i got wrong product.   Not as huge of the fan on Skinny Chic as i was hoping i would be.. that will go on my trade list.  SUPER excited about My Balm, the face cream and N4 Shampoo


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't stop reading either!  Although I do understand how some people wouldn't appreciate the stuff I liked and vice versa.  Last month I got a box that I absolutely hated (even though this month I see a lot of people excited about getting the No 4 shampoo), so I had box envy.  This month I got a box that was amazing (I'm excited to try out everything I got!) and now I see people unhappy with their boxes, and I have box guilt.
> 
> Box envy or box guilt - It's gonna happen every month.  I may end up cancelling Birchbox out of sheer emotional distress!


 I LOVE No. 4 shampoo or any of their products! they're truly LUXE products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten a tracking number and my account hasn't updated at all. Ugh....


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I feel your pain. I emailed them about that today, and also asked why my box says MAY BOX!


----------



## Marshie (Jan 16, 2013)

Kind of weird. My main box should have been delivered 3 days ago &amp; my second account doesn't even show any info yet. IDK if I should email them about my second account or I should wait.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow. There is a world of hate going on at the Birchbox facebook page.  And 90% of the ppl complaining say they're going to Ipsy.  

They did give a pretty classy response to the Skinny Chic issue, though.  I've read a lot of the discussion on this board on it and I thought their response was appropriate.  To me, it looks like they may yank that fragrance from future months' boxes. I got it this month, and personally, I liked the scent.  But I do understand the controversy over the name and marketing:

BIRCHBOX Hi Shanna, we deeply apologize for any offense taken regarding the sampling of the Harvey Prince Skinny Chic fragrance (http://birch.ly/Y7ntRv). As a company 

run by women of all different shapes and sizes, we definitely do not want to send out any products that can come across as offensive in any way. This was a scent that 

we instantly fell in love with and were looking forward to sharing with all of you. 

I absolutely understand your sentiment that a product name should be sensitive to issues of age or image. I have passed this feedback along to our Brand Partnership 

team. 

Please know that your feedback has not been taken lightly.

While the product is meant as a feel good fragrance, we apologize if the name caused any opposite effects. Birchbox will and always will stand behind the empowerment 

of women. We will be sure to share your feedback with the brand. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) or and we'd be happy 

to help. Have a great day! xo


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 16, 2013)

I made a positive comment on bb's page last night but I'm sure that it's drowned out by the gazillions of people saying that their boxes suck and they're going to ipsy.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 16, 2013)

> Wow. There is a world of hate going on at the Birchbox facebook page. Â And 90% of the ppl complaining say they're going to Ipsy. Â  They did give a pretty classy response to the Skinny Chic issue, though. Â I've read a lot of the discussion on this board on it and I thought their response was appropriate. Â To me, it looks like they may yank that fragrance from future months' boxes. I got it this month, and personally, I liked the scent. Â But I do understand the controversy over the name and marketing: BIRCHBOX Â  Hi Shanna, we deeply apologize for any offense taken regarding the sampling of the Harvey Prince Skinny Chic fragrance (http://birch.ly/Y7ntRv). As a company run by women of all different shapes and sizes, we definitely do not want to send out any products that can come across as offensive in any way. This was a scent that weÂ  instantly fell in love with and were looking forward to sharing with all of you.Â  I absolutely understand your sentiment that a product name should be sensitive to issues of age or image. I have passed this feedback along to our Brand Partnership team. Please know that your feedback has not been taken lightly. While the product is meant as a feel good fragrance, we apologize if the name caused any opposite effects. Birchbox will and always will stand behind the empowerment of women. We will be sure to share your feedback with the brand. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) or and we'd be happy to help. Have a great day! xo


 The Facebook page is always like that. It is so funny to me, because I have bb and ipsy, and I would be so mad if birchbox changed to be more like them. I would leave the moment they starting giving us products like nyx or elf, reguardless of the size.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 16, 2013)

Ditto. I was quite pleased will the balance of the Birchboxes this month, as well as basically every variant except the one I received. I will be calmly calling their CS and asking how I can never receive hair products again, because I just don't use them. But I don't think my box was bad. Just bad for me.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 16, 2013)

I really don't understand everyone's complaints- I always say this but when it comes down to it after getting our points were really only spending $5 a month. The other $5 you can use towards any products that suits your fancy. I think some people just like to complain- too many haters in this world.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 16, 2013)

Facebook has a way of turning into a mob really quick. People's commentary can be downright disgusting sometimes. There is the ever ongoing debate of how to improve services and who's on top, regarding subs. I think BB really did a great job of leveling the playing field this month. Every box seemed to be pretty well rounded, with hair, skin, makeup, perfume products. It is a beauty and lifestyle sub, so there's a lot of options in regards to what folks may receive. If folks do not like variety, there are plenty of other subs willing to take your money lol. Barring allergies and medical issues, to say you never paint your nails or don't like hair gel doesn't mean the fault is solely on the company. We all have particular tastes and wants, some months will turn better boxes out than others. If people are constantly disappointed by what they're receiving, they should be constructive with feedback and possibly explore a new sub. Mind boggling, but these are definitely first world problems lol..actually, it's not that humorous, kind of ridiculous to see people become completely unhinged and malicious over a grab bag.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 16, 2013)

if you think that the comments on the birchbox facebook page are bad, check out the shoedazzle facebook page. i feel bad for those dazzle dolls.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Barring allergies and medical issues, to say you never paint your nails or don't like hair gel doesn't mean the fault is solely on the company. We all have particular tastes and wants, some months will turn better boxes out than others. If people are constantly disappointed by what they're receiving, they should be constructive with feedback and possibly explore a new sub.


In my defense, I hate hair products and it was 3 of the items in my bag when I'd never positively reviewed a hair item, ever. And I still felt my box was worth it because the eyeko eye liner I got replaced my desire to buy a $15 gel eye liner set I'd been eying.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah I appreciate each box for very different reasons.  And actually, I like perfume samples 




 so knowing I get one a month is fine by me!  I got all multi-use samples this month except for the Rahua Shampoo/Conditioner, and just getting shampoo AND conditioner made me happy!  Their points system is also amazing, I'm totally hoarding mine to splurge on a HG item that I've yet to discover!  I love BB for being able to try stuff waaaay out of my price range.  And I love Ipsy for finding things I'll totally buy again.  I'm sure that the complaints on the FB wall are a small percentage of their customers, but to me, it seems like they need to do something about their algorithm of sample allocation to make people happier about the boxes they get.  Maybe instead of "style" and "income", ask about the types of products we'd like to try, and what we'd like to avoid.

Just my thoughts.  But I did like their response to the Skinny Chic complaints.


----------



## grayc (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Facebook page is always like that. It is so funny to me, because I have bb and ipsy, and I would be so mad if birchbox changed to be more like them. I would leave the moment they starting giving us products like nyx or elf, reguardless of the size.


  i agree; this is why i picked staying with my BB subscription over Ipsy... the quality of brands in BB is so much better; that and I hate Ipsy's new website layout... it drives me nuts.

side note; i tried my fresh sample tonight.. WOW... my skin feels great!  LOVE.  i took my 2 foil packets and put them in a little pot i had leftover. It really turned out to be a lot of product.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 16, 2013)

> In my defense, I hate hair products and it was 3 of the items in my bag when I'd never positively reviewed a hair item, ever. And I still felt my box was worth it because the eyeko eye liner I got replaced my desire to buy a $15 gel eye liner set I'd been eying.


 I was just making a generalized comment. But even our monthly sub threads have been overrun with a large amount of dissatisfaction and toxicity at times. We all have personal likes and dislikes, but any sub, barring super specific like nails only, is a crap shoot. You might score one month and feel like a loser the next. Funny, even products I end up not liking is a good thing. I'm happier to "waste" $10 and discover I loathe something than buy it all full cost and find it doesn't meet my expectations. Plus, I can always pawn it off on a friend, trade it here, or sell it. So, it ends up working out to my favor somehow.


----------



## supermary (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really don't understand everyone's complaints- I always say this but when it comes down to it after getting our points were really only spending $5 a month. The other $5 you can use towards any products that suits your fancy. I think some people just like to complain- too many haters in this world.


I agree! Last night I responded to someone who was complaining that Birchbox put a cheap "L'oreal" hair mask product in her box that she could "get a sample of in any magazine." I (and another commenter) tried to explain to her that Kerastase is most definitely not a cheap brand and definitely not a sample you would find in a magazine. She responded with "Hey guess what lady! I don't care!" so I am guessing she was there to complain no matter what and didn't actually know what a high end brand Kerastase is. A few people liked my comment, and now the entire thread has been deleted so perhaps she was embarrassed to be called out on her ignorance.

I've been reading the Birchbox boards here for a while now and have decided to jump in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been a Birchbox subscriber since May, and now get 3 boxes a month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone is interested in the boxes I've gotten since July, I have posted pics of them in a Facebook album here; I will be posting my 3 January boxes soon. I got Boxes 3, 18, and 21 this month:

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)

I've been pleased with my boxes since my first one. I think I've definitely gotten good ones that were suited to my preferences.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 16, 2013)

I do not get the "I'm going to Ipsy" threat. Whenever I was working behind the counter somewhere in customer service, it'd never fail that we'd get the customer who'd threaten to go to the competition. It always makes me think of that scene in Clerks where that lady says she's going to the other video store and Randal very sarcastically says, "you'll be missed." That and I didn't care for Ipsy when I had it. It wasn't as fun as Birchbox, and it seemed to be more lowbrow. Just my take on it, though.

On another note, is it just me, or does the Fresh Lotus Cream smell like hot dog relish? o_0


----------



## diana16 (Jan 16, 2013)

I dont know why people say their going to ipsy either? I mean ipsy is mostly makeup and BB gives me more skin care and other non makeup related things, and I like having both subs. I can explore variety in makeup and skincare.


----------



## doziedoz (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> #7! That's my box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 me too! I am not displeased at all this month.  I hope the ,atte moisterizer is good!


----------



## lovelywhim (Jan 16, 2013)

I got my box today and I LOVE it!!!
My box had the following:

theBalm cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
LA FRESH Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover
Aerie Shimmer Fragrance
Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)
DDF Acne Control Treatment
 




- Hot Mama is a gorgeous color. My mom got it in her box too and she really loves it as well.

- I like the LA FRESH makeup remover packet because I can stick it in my purse to have just in case.

- Although I already have a ridiculously large collection of perfume samples, I still look forward to checking out new ones (you never know what you might fall in love with!) so I liked getting the Aerie fragrance.

- I haven't tried out the Embryolisse product yet but I look forward to seeing what I can do with it. I've read and heard such great reviews!

- And I've already started using the DDF acne control treatment so I'll see if that becomes a holy grail product for me!
 
Also, I got two 5 mL sample tubes of the Embryolisse creme in one box which was cool. Did this happen to anyone else? It looked like one of the tubes was a little crunched on one end (no damage - I just straightened it out) so I think it was a mistake for it to come with two.
 




Edited to add photos!


----------



## mstlcmn (Jan 16, 2013)

Got my box, pretty happy with it


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 16, 2013)

Birchbox's FB page is a trainwreck I can't stop looking at. People seem to want to find things to complain about. A lot people don't seem to know the meaning of "literally" either (my BB was literally empty this month! No it wasn't.) I understand complaining if something is missing, but people complain about not getting full size products, which happens sometimes but is by no means guaranteed, and getting things that they won't use because they have already found their perfect *whatever*. How would BB know that?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 16, 2013)

I guess BB needs to hire some psychics so they can please everyone, smh -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



 (closest smiley to a psychic or crystal ball)


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie but there is some truth to this post I saw on BB's facebook page. BB's samples do look tiny compared to Ipsy's for the same amount of money.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2013)

Got my Box #12 earlier today and quite happy with it. Everything seems to be a good size and I'm glad to get skincare as my extras instead of larabars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Blog review will be up tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jan 16, 2013)

Woah I keep on reading all the comments on their fb page and everyone is complaining like crazy! I kinda feel bad for BB that everyone is saying they will move to Ipsy


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not gonna lie but there is some truth to this post I saw on BB's facebook page. BB's samples do look tiny compared to Ipsy's for the same amount of money.


True, but I like the brands BB uses much more, they're higher quality IMO. The Josie Maran is a nice size and product, but I've seen the hairspray brand at the drugstore, and I've never heard of the other brands. It's completely preference and I can see why some would prefer Ipsy, but I'm fine with the sample sizes I get from BB. I usually get a ton more uses out of them than I think I will.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not gonna lie but there is some truth to this post I saw on BB's facebook page. BB's samples do look tiny compared to Ipsy's for the same amount of money.


 I thought that too, when I saw the photo.  However - that looks like Box 1, and I would have been happy to get that box, too.  Just because the sample sizes are bigger, doesn't mean it's worth it.  If someone doesn't use hair spray or use scented lotion, how is Ipsy that much better?  I think people get too hung up on the size of the products.

But overall, the sense of entitlement is disgusting on the page.  I actually really like BB's responses of thanks for the feedback, maybe check us out again sometime.  I saw someone comment about how they should send a free box to "win" people back.  Get off your high horse, people.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought that too, when I saw the photo.  However - that looks like Box 1, and I would have been happy to get that box, too.  Just because the sample sizes are bigger, doesn't mean it's worth it.  If someone doesn't use hair spray or use scented lotion, how is Ipsy that much better?  I think people get too hung up on the size of the products.
> 
> But overall, the sense of entitlement is disgusting on the page.  I actually really like BB's responses of thanks for the feedback, maybe check us out again sometime.  I saw someone comment about how they should send a free box to "win" people back.  Get off your high horse, people.





> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> True, but I like the brands BB uses much more, they're higher quality IMO. The Josie Maran is a nice size and product, but I've seen the hairspray brand at the drugstore, and I've never heard of the other brands. It's completely preference and I can see why some would prefer Ipsy, but I'm fine with the sample sizes I get from BB. I usually get a ton more uses out of them than I think I will.


 Yes, I agree with you all.  Last month I liked my BB better than Ipsy and this month I liked my Ipsy better than BB.  I love the fact that I can get points for the BB store and get items for stuff that I normally can't afford in Sephora, etc. I don't know.  It's a tough decision if I were forced to cancel one of these subs.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On another note, is it just me, or does the Fresh Lotus Cream smell like hot dog relish? o_0


 I just love your comments !


----------



## grayc (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> True, but I like the brands BB uses much more, they're higher quality IMO. The Josie Maran is a nice size and product, but I've seen the hairspray brand at the drugstore, and I've never heard of the other brands. It's completely preference and I can see why some would prefer Ipsy, but I'm fine with the sample sizes I get from BB. I usually get a ton more uses out of them than I think I will.


 agree.  I love Josie Maran and use it daily; but the rest of the brands are off brands.  I had my glam/ipsy for 5 months before cx'ing and staying with BB.   I love BB; and i'm a huge fan of the point system.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2013)

Pictures of box #12!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree with you all.  Last month I liked my BB better than Ipsy and this month I liked my Ipsy better than BB.  I love the fact that I can get points for the BB store and get items for stuff that I normally can't afford in Sephora, etc. I don't know.  It's a tough decision if I were forced to cancel one of these subs.


 Ugh, I know, the POINTS... I have 120 after just two boxes and I'm already planning how to spend them!  I know eventually I'll have to pare down my subs, and choose between Ipsy and BB, but it's like choosing between 2 children.  I love them both for different reasons!


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 16, 2013)

Ooh - is that box 5, with the mousse? That's the one I had on my page, but something went awry and now I'll be getting a different box that doesn't ship until the 21st.

Fingers crossed I still might get it!



> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 16, 2013)

I know people are saying the Put a Lid on It is really small (.125 oz) but as a comparision I've had the .13 oz UDPP that came in my Smoked palette since August and it has about 30% left still.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's like choosing between 2 children.  I love them both for different reasons!


 yes! this!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know people are saying the Put a Lid on It is really small (.125 oz) but as a comparision I've had the .13 oz UDPP that came in my Smoked palette since August and it has about 30% left still.


 This ^

Just like eye cream samples, it may look small but there are a LOT of uses in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OhSam09 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought that too, when I saw the photo.  However - that looks like Box 1, and I would have been happy to get that box, too.  Just because the sample sizes are bigger, doesn't mean it's worth it.  If someone doesn't use hair spray or use scented lotion, how is Ipsy that much better?  I think people get too hung up on the size of the products.
> 
> But overall, the sense of entitlement is disgusting on the page.  I actually really like BB's responses of thanks for the feedback, maybe check us out again sometime.  I saw someone comment about how they should send a free box to "win" people back.  Get off your high horse, people.


 I got box 1 too. I'm pretty darn happy with it. I'll get about 5 uses from each of the Fresh packets, it is SUPER high quality so it doesn't take much. Also, how much eye shadow primer do people use? I think a lot of people forget about the point of Birchbox. It's to try new products, and then purchase them, not supply full size items. 

I'm not an Ipsy subscriber because I'm not impressed with their brands. I'd rather get smaller samples of products I'd like to buy than get a full size of something I wouldn't care to buy.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh - is that box 5, with the mousse? That's the one I had on my page, but something went awry and now I'll be getting a different box that doesn't ship until the 21st.
> 
> Fingers crossed I still might get


 Yes, I really liked it and the mousse seems like a good travel size 1 oz.


----------



## artemis76 (Jan 16, 2013)

My box finally arrived today, and the Ojon oil was frozen! It's thawed out now but I just thought it was hilarious and had to share


----------



## lovepink (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow looks like people have been getting some good beauty vittles this month!  After breaking up with Birchbox in October (dang Goop did it!) I have been trying to stay away (darn points though).  I even did a Birchbox analysis (from my previous subsciption) and ended up signing up again!  lol  Looks like I will get a January box although it won't ship till 1/27/13 per website!  I'm excited (and ashamed of my horrible beauty box sub addiction)!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally arrived today, and the Ojon oil was frozen! It's thawed out now but I just thought it was hilarious and had to share


That's awesome.  The past couple months I've wondered if anything would be frozen in my BB or Ipsy, but so far nothing has been, knock on wood.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't forget the points we get with each BB review....that adds to the value. Myglam doesn't have that.

Canceling either/or wasn't a struggle for me, Myglam got the ax. I will always be a BB subscriber, and I can't say that for any other sub out there.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not gonna lie but there is some truth to this post I saw on BB's facebook page. BB's samples do look tiny compared to Ipsy's for the same amount of money.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 16, 2013)

so I got my box today. when I opened it I received a pleasant surprise. it was the box that was first posted on my page before it was switched to the other box. I like the box I received a lot better because that means I got my hot mama. on the other hand though it is still showing the other box and I want to be able to review my products for points. anyone else ever been in this situation?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't forget the points we get with each BB review....that adds to the value. Myglam doesn't have that.


 yup. that keeps me motivated to stay with bb. i have $30 worth between two accounts and I can't decide what to get yet.  If ipsy ever gets a store/point system, I'd be over there too.  My Shade of Brown is the only other beauty sub that I know of with a point system.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know people are saying the Put a Lid on It is really small (.125 oz) but as a comparision I've had the .13 oz UDPP that came in my Smoked palette since August and it has about 30% left still.


 OMG I find the Put a Lid on it a huge sample! I got two between my two boxes, and It will last me a loooong time!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 16, 2013)

But people say they're going to ipsy like it's not possible to sub to both at once... or like they're ~obligated~ to subscribe to a makeup sampling service at all. It's almost kind of strange?

People talk about it like getting a phone. There's no reason to have two cellphones (iPhone vs. android) but there's no reason you can't have both ipsy and BB.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But people say they're going to ipsy like it's not possible to sub to both at once... or like they're ~obligated~ to subscribe to a makeup sampling service at all. It's almost kind of strange?


 Oh my gosh I'm switching to ipsy because I only have TEN DOLLARS to spend for the entire month and I want to blow it on a grab bag of products I may or may not enjoy and will complain about either way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## supermary (Jan 16, 2013)

I was with Ipsy back before when it was called myglam. The actual cosmetic bags were really cheap and smelled horrible. While the products were bigger, they were things I could easily buy at a drug store or had used as a teenager. I cancelled with myglam when I signed up with Birchbox, and I don't regret it for a second, especially with the points Birchbox gives you. I just got my 9 month anniversary coupon for my first account today, and have 1000 points in that account. I am very tempted to use them up, since I heard the 9 month 20% off coupon is the last regularly scheduled discount Birchbox gives. I am really tempted to just go beyond my comfort zone (read: minimal/classic) and try some really fun products I wouldn't normally buy. Any suggestions? I did just get the Skinny Chic for free with the points from my third account based on how many people here said it smelled amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 16, 2013)

> I'm not gonna lie but there is some truth to this post I saw on BB's facebook page. BB's samples do look tiny compared to Ipsy's for the same amount of money.


 Yea but then everyone finds most of the same things deeply discounted at Marshalls. I can dig for my own deals, personally. That's one of the reasons I've kept BB over Ipsy.


----------



## litomzzcarla (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello guys I'm new to posting but I've been on this thread for a while now. I found out about the balm jovi special from this thread and received it today but one of the shadow broke and got all over the palette. I was just wondering if this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *litomzzcarla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello guys I'm new to posting but I've been on this thread for a while now. I found out about the balm jovi special from this thread and received it today but one of the shadow broke and got all over the palette. I was just wondering if this happened to anyone else?


 Send Birchbox an email with a picture. They will replace it.


----------



## ankh (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today. Honestly, the perfume alone made my month, and I am also looking forward to trying the shampoo (which is unusual for me). The rest is either already up for trade or I am on the fence. Still, a good box in my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How is the Juliette perfume? I have been hoping to receive this in my box for months.


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 16, 2013)

> I was with Ipsy back before when it was called myglam. The actual cosmetic bags were really cheap and smelled horrible. While the products were bigger, they were things I could easily buy at a drug store or had used as a teenager. I cancelled with myglam when I signed up with Birchbox, and I don't regret it for a second, especially with the points Birchbox gives you. I just got my 9 month anniversary coupon for my first account today, and have 1000 points in that account. I am very tempted to use them up, since I heard the 9 month 20% off coupon is the last regularly scheduled discount Birchbox gives. I am really tempted to just go beyond my comfort zone (read: minimal/classic) and try some really fun products I wouldn't normally buy. Any suggestions? I did just get the Skinny Chic for free with the points from my third account based on how many people here said it smelled amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I recently got the Avene body oil and it is super moisturizing. I also treated myself to the Nuxe lip balm with points and I really liked it.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 16, 2013)

Out of curiosity, I visited the BB fb page. There were a lot of complaints and people saying they would cancel/switch to a competitor. I remember about six months ago subscribers were leaving Ipsy en masse and they improved service dramatically. At that time BB was the best sub. BBs have dropped off a little over the past few months but I still am happy with spending $10 for it. The main problems with BB is there are too many box variations with highly coveted boxes and less desirable boxes. If they actually used the profile the variations could be a positive for them. Also repeats, in nine months I've received 3 Viva La Juicys. I think BB has improved by not sending food. I think their service will further improve as a result of the complaints. I liked theBalm primer it's a brand new product and I think it's a decent size. I got a travel sized bottle of shampoo which is always nice, I don't even mind not getting the corresponding conditioner bc I have so many diff treatments, shampoos, and conditioners. The only thing I didn't like was the Juicy perfume.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I find the Put a Lid on it a huge sample! I got two between my two boxes, and It will last me a loooong time!


 A lot of people were saying it was tiny! It would be small for something meant to be used over your entire face, but primer takes so little!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also rarely like the perfume samples I try - whether from BB/sample boxes or at the counter/store.  Often, it seems like the alcohol is the strongest scent to me, so the lighter/sweeter the better.
> 
> ...


 I have a bottle of Cashmere Mist that I was given and I just can't use it.  I WANT to like it...boohoo on me I guess.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have so many perfumes.  I think I might have an addiction.  lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 16, 2013)

I find it weird that *it seems* like if something from a BB box is found at a local store, it's all 'omg how could they send us that cheap crap!'. But if something Myglam sends out is found at a local store *the nailtini polish and pacifica body butter from this month* nothing bad *that I have seen* is said about it. Maybe myglam is expected to send out more lower end items than BB. *shrugs*


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 16, 2013)

> > My box came today. Honestly, the perfume alone made my month, and I am also looking forward to trying the shampoo (which is unusual for me). The rest is either already up for trade or I am on the fence. Still, a good box in my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> How is the Juliette perfume? I have been hoping to receive this in my box for months.


 The closest fragrance it resembles is Not A Perfume but with more layers and depth. The main thing I smell is that same ingredient but it smells a bit different with the other ingredients added. I like it and will use it, but I do prefer some other perfumes from that line. Sorry I am not great at describing the scent; it's almost like trying to explain a song you can't hear from where you are. Like all of the fragrances from that line it changes after you've worn it a bit. You really have to "try them on." Smelling the vial will not do. I wonder if they added Mad Madame to their vial sampler? Might be worth checking into for those who really wanted it.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a bottle of Cashmere Mist that I was given and I just can't use it.  I WANT to like it...boohoo on me I guess.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have so many perfumes.  I think I might have an addiction.  lol


 I can totally see how it would not appeal to a lot of ppl. I get a baby-powderish smell from it.

I probably love it right now because I'm internally waffling about our decision to be done having babies.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2013)

I hate when people use the line "If I wanted this product I would just go and buy it" to complain about items received from any sub. Um...you have the option of buying any product. While I wouldn't want to start getting all cheap walmart items or something, I don't care if I get a sample here and there that is available at a drugstore or shop near me.

As far as BB vs Ipsy goes, as others have said, I like them both for different reasons, and I think they compliment each other well. With BB, I try out things that are out of my price range (therefore making them super exciting to try), or I find the items that will be my next splurge, or I find good high end items that are actually a bargain.

With Ipsy, I try out things that are definitely more attainable, but I have still found most everything they've sent out to be high quality, and I discover things that I could realistically repurchase.

Birchbox puts more focus on skincare and haircare, while Ipsy puts more on makeup items.Good combo, IMO.

Since I am a girl with a limited budget, I like the balance of high and lower end products, since I personally can't afford to buy and use only high end products...my beauty stash is a mix of high end, drugstore, and bargain brands and probably always will be!


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 17, 2013)

So, I'm thinking of going back to Birchbox (mainly for the points). What do you guys think? Should I?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 17, 2013)

> I've never had good CS from them, but I would love to experience it! I'd love to contact a cs rep directly. Is there a specific email you can give me? Based on reports from here, there is a lot of inconsistency between reps, and I can only hope that their expansion includes adding more reps and training them properly. I disagree though, I don't think they handle their CS better at all. At least not from what I've experienced.Â


 I have two thoughts on this, 1. I only contact paulina when I have a legitimate problem, like when I switched from a year gift sub to a yearly and it got messed up, or when products are missing. I always know that there is a right answer to my question before I ask it, a lot of girls witch about emailing about getting foil samples, and displeasure in the samples, they owe you no compensation for that, you are buying into the service, and it's a gamble, I think generally payees complainers get the "canned response" and it serves them right, they are generally sending canned emails themselves. 2. I have had awful glossybox cs, they miss sent two boxes in a row, lost a third, and just generally sucked, I was emailing with a rep who I later came to find out was fired, and my ticket somehow was lost, and finally by December, they sent my October and December boxes after weeks of emailing, that's awful cs, giving you and answer you don't like it NOT bad CS, youre just s.o.l


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just love your comments !


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've never had good CS from them, but I would love to experience it! I'd love to contact a cs rep directly. Is there a specific email you can give me? Based on reports from here, there is a lot of inconsistency between reps, and I can only hope that their expansion includes adding more reps and training them properly. I disagree though, I don't think they handle their CS better at all. At least not from what I've experienced.
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 17, 2013)

> Unfortunately Paulina has requested that her email no longer be shared because she can no longer answer questions that do not go through the main inquiry email addy. Love her but she's swamped with other CS stuff.


 I respect that. There is one more girl who I have also had awesome experience with. So 2/2 are hits for me, no misses. They even have called me before to sort out my one weird issue (which thanks to me and a few other cases is no longer an issue) Basically if you're emailing them to complain, its really a waste of cs resources, so I am okay when people get "non-answers" when people have genuine problems or mistakes to report, they are more than helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 17, 2013)

Ugh, double post. Good one blackberry :/ On a side note, I tried the no. 4 shampoo and mask tonight while out of town... AMAZING


----------



## kittenparty (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use perfume oils almost exclusively (I recent found one alcohol-based scent I can wear: Tokyomilk Tainted Love), so I know of several indie perfumers to look into. Off the top of my head:
> 
> ...


 I liked the Skinny Chic sample I received, but I'll probably just use that up and that will be that. I also didn't mind the Juicy sample last month. I prefer perfume oils too. I second BPAL, ZOMG, and Possets. To me BPAL is the best quality, but all of meaganola's recs are pretty good. I've tried some off of Etsy but have yet to find anything that is the same quality as the companies listed above.

And because no one else cares or would understand like MUT members would, here are some pics of my hoard










Mostly Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, Possets, Good Judy, and ZOMGSmells.





These ammo boxes used to be full of imps/squees/samples/decants but I cleaned some out when I moved. I still have lots I should give away.
Since I made a pact not to buy any more oils, I'm happy when I just happen to receive a new scent to try in BB.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not yet. What boxes are you waiting on? Mine with no tracking _still_, is box 5 - I don't remember seeing anyone with that box post yet - might be like the past where one box ended up being subbed for whatever reason, and BB sent us all points for the trouble.


 I'm waiting on boxes 12 and 21. Oddly enough, yesterday the boxes scanned into Utah. Both at the same time, even though box 12 "shipped" and had tracking a few days before box 21. Also, the tracking info has changed a bit. Originally, box 12 was marked as received for processing on the 8th in CT, now its marked as the 10th. ugh. They were scheduled for delivery on  the 15th and 16th, but obviously thats not happening. I just hope they get to me this month. 

also, someone mentioned the fact that Ipsy never goes to the wrong state....in my almost year with ipsy, half of which receiving two bags, I have never had the wrong state problem with them either....until this month. I had that problem with birchbox on both my boxes I believe last month, they came into my state then left and went to another state then came back. Here is my Ipsy tracking for January's bag. (I let one sub lapse so I'm only getting one this month.)

13 Jan 2013 11:35 Shipment Acceptance at PO
GREENSBORO, NC 13 Jan 2013 11:34 Shipment Acceptance at PO
GREENSBORO, NC 12 Jan 2013 11:23 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
GREENSBORO, NC 
Date
Description
Location
Jan 12 2013 Ready for post office entry Durham, NC Jan 11 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Durham, NC Jan 11 2013 Package received for processing Durham, NC 

I live in Idaho, which, if one were to look at a map, would find out rather quickly that Idaho is nowhere near NC. Ugh, UPSMI. Why you no like me?!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> so I got my box today. when I opened it I received a pleasant surprise. it was the box that was first posted on my page before it was switched to the other box. I like the box I received a lot better because that means I got my hot mama. on the other hand though it is still showing the other box and I want to be able to review my products for points. anyone else ever been in this situation?


 I've had a somewhat similar situation. The first box on my account magically changed to another box listed, and the box I received was yet a 3rd, different box, with the 2nd box still listed on my account (as it is to this day) I emailed cs, and they gave me 100 points, which is cool, because I had asked how I would leave feedback for products I wasn't supposed to have. Only after did I realize it kind of made me upset because the contents of the second box were awesome, and since they were listed on my account as what I received, I could never actually get those products because they don't send dupes. I got over it, but it definitely disappointed me. I wish they would update the acct with the correct box as opposed to just comping 100 pts so you'd gett a chance to get the samples you were supposed to have in the first place. This happened back around August, so things could have changed, but definitely email, the least they'll do is comp you points since you can't review.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah I keep on reading all the comments on their fb page and everyone is complaining like crazy! I kinda feel bad for BB that everyone is saying they will move to Ipsy


 And once all those people move to Ipsy and Ipsy has to deal with the same size clientbase that Birchbox has, I'm sure they will be struggling to obtain enough big samples and keep the bags to limited variety and the angry mob will strike again.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This ^
> ...


I agree. I got the Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm in May (I think it is full sized) and I am just now hitting the bottom and having to gather product off the sides when I use it twice a day EVERY DAY. The remainder will still last me over a month- so that's 9 months. AND my boyfriend got one in one of his boxes that he gave to me, so I am stocked on eye cream for the next year at least.

I at first thought the Put a Lid on it was small too, but then I realized you really only need the teeniest dab for each eye, so that will last a long long time too!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The closest fragrance it resembles is Not A Perfume but with more layers and depth. The main thing I smell is that same ingredient but it smells a bit different with the other ingredients added. I like it and will use it, but I do prefer some other perfumes from that line. Sorry I am not great at describing the scent; it's almost like trying to explain a song you can't hear from where you are.
> 
> Like all of the fragrances from that line it changes after you've worn it a bit. You really have to "try them on." Smelling the vial will not do. I wonder if they added Mad Madame to their vial sampler? Might be worth checking into for those who really wanted it.


 They did add Mad Madame to the sampler.  I received it this summer in mine.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 17, 2013)

About the blue polish conundrum...

HI Jamie,

Thanks for writing in. Thank you so much for bringing this to our attention! I am going to pass along your experience to our Beauty Partnerships team. We are happy that you have been enjoying the polish but we do want to be sure that we are sending a wide variety.

Often when we sample nail polishes we may have a few different shades and they are randomly assorted. We do sometimes have a specific color going to a specific beauty style but sometimes it is hard to say who will get what. We are so sorry that it has been a bit repetitive but we are happy you've been able to try so many different brands! Again, we appreciate your feedback and hope you start to get some new colors soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please let me know if I can assist further.

Best,

Sarah
I'm happy with the response, but it's going to come down to luck of the draw, I'm afraid.  I'll just have to wait until blue goes out of style!


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh - is that box 5, with the mousse? That's the one I had on my page, but something went awry and now I'll be getting a different box that doesn't ship until the 21st.
> 
> Fingers crossed I still might get it!


 My box updated again today, after the late-shipping email and reverting back to December's pic a couple days ago - I've gone from box 5 originally to box 4 now.

So yay! They're very close, just the hair foil changed (I'll get the serum instead of the glaze) - but it still has the mousse and other stuff in it.  

It hasn't shipped yet, so I guess it could still change again, but maybe not!


----------



## Must Have Boxes (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey fellow Birchbox fans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just posted a detailed review of my January 2013 Birchbox here: (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)

My favorite product that I received this month was the Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner! Did anyone else fall in love with Eyeko too?

- KW


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jan 17, 2013)

> Anyone else digging the Embyrolisse moisturizer? A little goes a long way, so I'm thinking I might snag some next month when I have $10 in points.


 I love the embryolisse so much. I'm on my 2nd tube of it. I have been using it as a primer and its amazing.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jan 17, 2013)

> I was with Ipsy back before when it was called myglam. The actual cosmetic bags were really cheap and smelled horrible. While the products were bigger, they were things I could easily buy at a drug store or had used as a teenager. I cancelled with myglam when I signed up with Birchbox, and I don't regret it for a second, especially with the points Birchbox gives you. I just got my 9 month anniversary coupon for my first account today, and have 1000 points in that account. I am very tempted to use them up, since I heard the 9 month 20% off coupon is the last regularly scheduled discount Birchbox gives. I am really tempted to just go beyond my comfort zone (read: minimal/classic) and try some really fun products I wouldn't normally buy. Any suggestions? I did just get the Skinny Chic for free with the points from my third account based on how many people here said it smelled amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just celebrated my year w/BB and I got a 25% off code. Just a reminder though, points do expire after a year. Maybe spend some this time around and then go on another spree in a couple months! I just blind ordered the HarveyPrince Yogni. I hope it smells as good as it sounds lol.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 17, 2013)

If anyone out there has the Frownies Rose Water spray that they don't want, please message me because I'd love to try it.


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally arrived today, and the Ojon oil was frozen! It's thawed out now but I just thought it was hilarious and had to share


 That's hilarious!!


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got my box and I LOVE it! I got the Put a Lid on it, Skinny Chic, amika shampoo, 100% Pure lotion packets, and the Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream (let's hope that doesn't turn out to be my HG moisturizer, lol). My only teeny complaint is that both of the lotion samples were the same scent and I would have loved to try two different ones! Overall another great box.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 17, 2013)

Argh.  Trying to use my 9months 20% off code on the Ojon Restorative Serum, but apparently they don't have it.  There isn't even a waitlist button, but the girl I just talked to is going to update me with more info.  If they don't have it in before my code expires I'll just have to take it as a sign.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh.  Trying to use my 9months 20% off code on the Ojon Restorative Serum, but apparently they don't have it.  There isn't even a waitlist button, but the girl I just talked to is going to update me with more info.  If they don't have it in before my code expires I'll just have to take it as a sign.


 You can always call them and order. They will still honor it within the of your 9th month, but it only works online for so long.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 17, 2013)

Ugh I think I might have to unsubscribe from their Facebook page! The complaints about boxes were a little over dramatic at times, but all of the insanity/rudeness over their latest post about the first lady's hair is disgusting to me! A good chunk of the people who follow have a mob mentality and will attack anything that gets posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marshie (Jan 17, 2013)

So I finally got my main box (Box 10) which I really like. But my second box is still MIA. I finally got a shipping email today but I usually get both boxes together. o_o IDK what is going on with shipping this month. Both my Ipsy &amp; BB subs are being flops lol.


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box and I LOVE it! I got the Put a Lid on it, Skinny Chic, amika shampoo, 100% Pure lotion packets, and the Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream (let's hope that doesn't turn out to be my HG moisturizer, lol). My only teeny complaint is that both of the lotion samples were the same scent and I would have loved to try two different ones! Overall another great box.


 I recevied the Botanicals smoothing Marine Cream about 10 months ago. I liked it.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh I think I might have to unsubscribe from their Facebook page! The complaints about boxes were a little over dramatic at times, but all of the insanity/rudeness over their latest post about the first lady's hair is disgusting to me! A good chunk of the people who follow have a mob mentality and will attack anything that gets posted


I just went to their fb page to see and yeah people are ridiculous.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2013)

There's drama? Sweet! I'm gonna go watch


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh I think I might have to unsubscribe from their Facebook page! The complaints about boxes were a little over dramatic at times, but all of the insanity/rudeness over their latest post about the first lady's hair is disgusting to me! A good chunk of the people who follow have a mob mentality and will attack anything that gets posted


 Yeah, gotta love that thinly veiled racism, as someone just commented


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh I think I might have to unsubscribe from their Facebook page! The complaints about boxes were a little over dramatic at times, but all of the insanity/rudeness over their latest post about the first lady's hair is disgusting to me! A good chunk of the people who follow have a mob mentality and will attack anything that gets posted


 At first, I rolled my eyes and thought "who cares?"...but then remembered that it is a beauty related topic and BB is a beauty sub, so it fits right in on their FB page.  

The "breaking news" part might have been a little too over the top for a post about bangs, but hey...it's their page...they can put whatever they want!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And once all those people move to Ipsy and Ipsy has to deal with the same size clientbase that Birchbox has, I'm sure they will be struggling to obtain enough big samples and keep the bags to limited variety and the angry mob will strike again.


 Haha it's already started... Ipsy's had to start a waitlist for next month's bag!

And if all this complaining keeps up, Birchbox is going to have to change the "R" in their name to a "T"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 17, 2013)

oops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gifDo you know if a previous subscriber can resub without going on the waitlist...kinda like BB? I unsubbed to wait for the Feb spoilers, but since there's a waitlist now, I'm thinking I might not get to resub lol...oops


 oh wow, I have no idea!  Maybe try logging into the website and see if it says "resubscribe" or "join waitlist"? (Be sure you have the appropriate safety gear and an escape plan before trying to log in.  That website is crazy!)


----------



## OiiO (Jan 17, 2013)

I think they were just trying to be funny with the "Breaking news" part because it's something about the First Lady... some people just don't have any sense of humor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh wow, I have no idea!  Maybe try logging into the website and see if it says "resubscribe" or "join waitlist"? (Be sure you have the appropriate safety gear and an escape plan before trying to log in.  That website is crazy!)


 Yeah I figured it out, I had to join the wait list :/ So I got suckered back into paying before I see the spoilers i guess, if a spot opens up before then. I realized this was the BB thread after I posted, so I deleted it lol


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 17, 2013)

"I was deciding between this and glam bag.. Thanks for making my decision for me! HELLO GLAMBAG!"

That was all because of that picture post of Michelle Obama. Someone with a Facebook please go give this girl whatfor. Absolutely moronic. Every president spends taxpayer money on vacations. Republican, democrat, doesn't matter. And this is just a picture of a woman's haircut, for God's sake. I should not have read these comments. Stupid, ignorant people.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow those comments are so awful. It amazes me what people say online. Makes me wonder how many of those people would say the same things to the first lady in person... smh!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow those comments are so awful. It amazes me what people say online. Makes me wonder how many of those people would say the same things to the first lady in person... smh!!


 Mmmhmm. people sure do have a lot of keyboard courage


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 17, 2013)

I had to go peek. Wow. Just wow. The thing is... if that had been almost ANY other person... same exact heading... those comments would most likely not have been made. I can't stand when political issues are brought up at inappropriate times.


----------



## grayc (Jan 17, 2013)

yikes... it's amazing how awful people can be... sad thing is they probably are teaching their children by example... and the cycle continue.

Side note; not a huge fan of the bangs on her; but she is great... such a style icon for women.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 17, 2013)

So my box always comes a couple days early- this month it's already 3 days late- when should I contact BB?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 17, 2013)

Since it's near the end of the week I recommend that you contact them by tomorrow or you may have to wait for a response next week.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like im getting box 25.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2013/january2013box25-1
It's my third month getting birchbox is it normal for them to send the same item 2 months in a row?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't believe how inconsiderate, insensitive and terribly rude all those people are.  How do you bash them like that when all the girls at BB have done on the page is play with new samples, talk about makeup and share tricks they know.  Paying (only $10) for their service doesn't entitle anyone to talk to them like they're dogs.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like im getting box 25.
> 
> ...


 No, if you got the same product twice, that was a mistake. Looks like you got the Hot Mama twice? There is sometimes an exception where you might get a different color of the same nail polish, or a different flavor or Larabar or something, but not two Hot Mamas.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 17, 2013)

From the BB FB page: "Tiffany, We have had class in the white house....color aside and her name was Laura Bush...."

I don't care what your politics are, this statement is just an affront to good taste.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From the BB FB page: "Tiffany, We have had class in the white house....color aside and her name was Laura Bush...."
> 
> I don't care what your politics are, this statement is just an affront to good taste.


 I would say the biggest percentage of the comments over there are an affront to good taste.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would say the biggest percentage of the comments over there are an affront to good taste.


 It makes me so sad to read all of that.  I wish I hadn't.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, if you got the same product twice, that was a mistake. Looks like you got the Hot Mama twice? There is sometimes an exception where you might get a different color of the same nail polish, or a different flavor or Larabar or something, but not two Hot Mamas.


 Thanks for your help! I got the hot mama last month and from my box preview looks like im getting another hot mama. I will wait until my box gets here in case the info on their site is wrong before I contact their CS.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 17, 2013)

This happened to me my second month of being subscribed and I sent and email and was given 100 points!  If you do get too you can always trade or gift it too!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for your help! I got the hot mama last month and from my box preview looks like im getting another hot mama. I will wait until my box gets here in case the info on their site is wrong before I contact their CS.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would say the biggest percentage of the comments over there are an affront to good taste.


 Yeah I choked on my popcorn smiley about 5 comments in.  There's drama, and then there's blatant rudeness.  And someone should tell them that anytime a statement begins with either "I'm not racist, but..." or "color aside...", the next words out of their mouth are going to be stupidly racist.  Anyone hearing those words come out of their mouths (or our of their fingertips via keyboard) needs to STOP TALKING.  Unfortunately, anyone who makes that observation is going to be immediately jumped on, or the comment would be totally lost.  Hopefully BB locks the comment thread or removes it soon.  

Grrrr!!!


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 17, 2013)

I really like that BB responded to the Michelle Obama comments.

"We have to say we are feeling pretty sad right now about some of the offensive comments on this thread referring to the current first lady, the former first lady, and each other. We love our Facebook fans and we want this to be a place where everyone is treated with respect. Thanks! xo Birchbox"


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 17, 2013)

Edit: beaten to this statement, ha Greg Giraldo had a stand up bit where he said something along the lines of "when someone says 'I'm not racist but...' you know that they are about to say something really racist".


----------



## supermary (Jan 17, 2013)

I could not believe the nasty comments on the Michelle Obama story, and I ended up looking at it pretty early on before it got really bad. I just laughed so hard at all the "Who cares?" and "I could/couldn't care less" comments that I had to post my own comment calling all those people out. If you really don't care, why are you commenting?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 17, 2013)

The ignorance on the Michelle Obama picture was astounding. This is exactly why I try, in general, to avoid reading comments on the internet in situations like this. It just makes me more depressed about humanity.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 17, 2013)

On a happier note, got my box! I'm not quite sure how to feel about it. I don't know which box number it is either.

Embryolisse 24 hour Miracle Cream

Harvey Prince Skinny Chic
LASHEM mascara
Ojon total hair therapy
theBalm Hot Mama
I am really happy to see hot mama! I've been wanting to try it. The others.....pretty tiny samples.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like that BB responded to the Michelle Obama comments.
> 
> "We have to say we are feeling pretty sad right now about some of the offensive comments on this thread referring to the current first lady, the former first lady, and each other. We love our Facebook fans and we want this to be a place where everyone is treated with respect. Thanks! xo Birchbox"


 Good for them for saying something. It's fucking sick and pathetic the things people think and say sometimes. And is the Birchbox Facebook page really the most appropriate page to do that? Get a damn life. /Rant


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 17, 2013)

> Edit: beaten to this statement, ha Greg Giraldo had a stand up bit where he said something along the lines of "when someone says 'I'm not racist but...' you know that they are about to say something really racist".


 I miss Greg Giraldo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> saw him live and met him a few times, very nice guy. Super tragic.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 17, 2013)

FB is always full of people ready to bash others because they can hide behind the computer. No back to the real subject at hand...my new goodies!

I just tried the Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream that was sent as my extra and I really love it. It was nice and rich without being sticky. It did smell like cucumbers which I dislike but other than that I am impressed. It was very soothing. Kinda pricey though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm liking the embrolisse! I don't think it's special enough to buy full price when I get moisturizer samples a lot and rarely buy a full sized one, but it's really nice.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 18, 2013)

> FB is always full of people ready to bash others because they can hide behind the computer. No back to the real subject at hand...my new goodies! I just tried the Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream that was sent as my extra and I really love it. It was nice and rich without being sticky. It did smell like cucumbers which I dislike but other than that I am impressed. It was very soothing. Kinda pricey though.


 I can't wait to try the Fresh stuff! Have heard really good things!


----------



## Annie92 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally arrived today, and the Ojon oil was frozen! It's thawed out now but I just thought it was hilarious and had to share


 Mine is too! I've been waiting for it to thaw out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jan 18, 2013)

Got my box today! First impressions...

Viva la Juicy wasn't a thriller for me since I already have the full size, but it came with a spritzer on it so I can throw it in my purse I guess.

 
The Ojon serum was a pretty small sample but I think I'll probably end up liking it.
 
The Embryolisse is a very meh product to me...face scrubs and washes are great but I really am not a fan of moisturizers in general. I tried it out and it seems pretty run of the mill Olay-level to me, but...again, I'm not a facial guru.
 
The NUXE lotion didn't smell the best. "Almond and orange." Hmm. Smells like an old woman's idea of a daytime perfume to me. The packet was big enough to cover my legs and hands though, and it wasn't greasy like most lotions.
 
My favorite item was of course the Eyeko liner. I have no previous experience with Eyeko, but this liner seriously seems amazing based on my swatching. Can't wait to try out a cat eye tomorrow with it!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384*
> 
> Do you know if a previous subscriber can resub without going on the waitlist...kinda like BB? I unsubbed to wait for the Feb spoilers, but since there's a waitlist now, I'm thinking I might not get to resub lol...oops
> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 You shouldn't be waitlisted if you resubscribe. I believe they just reactivate you and if you get in early enough, you score the current month's box.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be waitlisted if you resubscribe. I believe they just reactivate you and if you get in early enough, you score the current month's box.


 Are you referring to Ipsy or BB? (I posted my Q here by accident instead of the Ipsy thread) I know you can resub to BB and not have to wait, but Ipsy slapped me on the wait list. pffftt.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 18, 2013)

BB.. I think you wait with Ipsy ...


----------



## grayc (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FB is always full of people ready to bash others because they can hide behind the computer. No back to the real subject at hand...my new goodies!
> 
> I just tried the Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream that was sent as my extra and I really love it. It was nice and rich without being sticky. It did smell like cucumbers which I dislike but other than that I am impressed. It was very soothing. Kinda pricey though.


I really loved my Fresh samples.  I put both packets into a little jar i had. i've used it at night the past 2 nights after my Argon oil and i really like the way my skin is feeling


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really loved my Fresh samples.  I put both packets into a little jar i had. i've used it at night the past 2 nights after my Argon oil and i really like the way my skin is feeling


 Sephora.com is sampling them right now if you want another one.  Then you could go to the store and get another sample!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 18, 2013)

I mean the lotus cream.


----------



## grayc (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora.com is sampling them right now if you want another one.  Then you could go to the store and get another sample!


 I like it!  May have to stop on my way home from work





to bad i don't need to pick up anymore Argon Oil since QVCs TSV is awesome today!


----------



## Annie92 (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone else break out from the embryolisse? 

I normally have really, really dry skin, but the spot on my cheek I tested it on yesterday is downright _oily. _Topped with four red zits (which is three more than I've ever had at one time.)

I hate when a product that gets rave reviews is just downright _bad _on/for me.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok ladies, my box finally updated! Woohoo here is what I am getting (not sure which box #)

DDF Wrinkle Resist- meh

KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime - Protect
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy - 3.4 oz- oh joy :
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One- Yay!!
KÃ©rastase Nutritive Nectar Thermique - Protect
So I am happy with this month- 5 products to review plus my boyfriend's man box will be shipping next week. All in all I'm psyched- hopefully he gets 6 products then I will be up to 200 BB points!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies, my box finally updated! Woohoo here is what I am getting (not sure which box #)
> 
> ...


 That is so awesome that you got the Hot Mama! Excellent first box!  I've heard great things about the Keratase, hopefully you love it!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

I am excited about the Keratase- I've also seen some good reviews on it and since I am trying hard to help my dry, curly, damaged hair (new years resolution) I think this is a good way to start off BB!

And yes I was so stoked to see the Hot Mama in my first box, I was for sure that I wouldn't be lucky enough to get it!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else break out from the embryolisse?
> 
> ...


 Ugh! That happens to me all the time!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 18, 2013)

in my Jan BB (correction--I swapped for this), I received the Mary Lou-Manizer and have been wearing it for the past few days at work.  On 2 separate occasions, co-workers stopped me mid-sentence (while discussing work issues) to ask me what was making my skin look so glow-y and amazing.  Seriously.  I'm going to buy a zillion of these to make sure I never run out.  And shares in the company. 

This is totally why I love beauty subs!


----------



## JMezz (Jan 18, 2013)

So my box finally updated and I'm getting box 6

with the dreaded Frownies 



. Ugh. Oh well at least I'm getting the primer and the My Mattifying moisturizer. 



January 2013: Box 6 
FrowniesÂ® Eye Gels
FrowniesÂ® Rose Water Hydrator Spray
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
Myâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
theBalmÂ® Cosmetics Put a Lid On Itâ„¢


----------



## grayc (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JMezz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box finally updated and I'm getting box 6
> 
> ...


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 18, 2013)

Box 2 thoughts:

No. 4 Clarifying shampoo: I like this, nothing I can't live without though. Smells great, very thick, doesn't fade haircolor. Glad it wasn't a foil packet!

Lash Serum: I'm generally like WTF when I get samples like this. I don't think there is enough product to see any noticeable difference, maybe I'm wrong. It's like if they sent out, I don't know, like a teeth whitener with only enough for one application. There is enough lash serum at best for 10 uses and I think you're supposed to use this over weeks or even months to see results.

theBalm Hot Mama: Love it, mean it. I generally don't wear blush this "peachy" but this is great. Reminds me a lot of my favorite shade of blush by Chanel... which I can't remember right now since it's been a while since I could afford Chanel cosmetics. 

Harvey Prince Skinny Chic: Smells like dollar store body splash to me. I'm one of the few who like the perfume samples and have been waiting for a Harvey Prince since that Pumpkin scent was sent out last fall. Didn't love this one. I have found many scents I love through BB though, so no biggie.

Fresh Lotus moisturizer: Smells great, burned a little when I applied it. Weird, because I don't have sensitive skin at all. Nice extra.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box #32. I was very happy!
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried and can give a review of theBalm Put a Lid on It eye primer? I tried it for the first time this morning. Lately I've been lazy before work so my make-up routine consists of using Hot Mama as a blush then dusting it on my eyelids. I have hooded eyes so I have a problem with oily eyelids. By noon the past week or so the Hot Mama on my eyelids would be melted off and consolidated into a bright peach line in my crease that's super noticeable when I close my eyes. But today after using Put a Lid on It my shadow is pretty much all still in the same place and only a slightly greasy shine is in my crease. DEFINITELY an improvement over not using any primer. I'm impressed, but I won't know until tonight how long it will last throughout the day. It went on a lot smoother than UD's Primer Potion in my opinion, but I'm not sure it has the staying power of UD. However if it can get me through my 8.5 hour work shift then that's enough for me!


----------



## libedon (Jan 18, 2013)

So, I received The Balm's Put a Lid On It in my box and wanted to see what it was like in comparison to other shadow primers. I just did a day-long comparison between The Balm's Put a Lid On It and my favorite shadow primer, Urban Decay's Primer Potion. Honestly, it pales in comparison. Put a Lid On It is thin and shiny and hard to work with when applying on the lid. It isn't a matte finish, it is shiny and very viscous (liquidy). It dried as a thin layer on my eyelid that started creasing into the lines on my lid immediately. It leaves a sticky residue much like a thin gel face mask, but impossible to remove if it gets too far into the corner of your eye. It doesn't let the shadows blend well. Overall, I wanted to like it, but it doesn't even touch the one I already use.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 18, 2013)

My account finally updated. I am getting Box 2. Pretty happy with that. I really want to try the lash serum. I am a little afraid to try the lotus moisturizer after reading it burned a little on someone. My face is SO sensitive. One mistake and my eczema flairs up. Everything else I am excited to get.


----------



## grayc (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account finally updated. I am getting Box 2. Pretty happy with that. I really want to try the lash serum. I am a little afraid to try the lotus moisturizer after reading it burned a little on someone. My face is SO sensitive. One mistake and my eczema flairs up. Everything else I am excited to get.


I got box 2 and loved it (although I got mascara by mistake instead of the serum). My skin is very sensitive also and the Fresh was fine on me.  I have only used it at night; and I put it on after my argon oil.  It left my skin very smooth.   Unlike when i tried strivectin once that caused me to break out in hives on my face and arms... awful.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This happened to me my second month of being subscribed and I sent and email and was given 100 points!  If you do get too you can always trade or gift it too!


 Thanks, if I do get an extra I will make sure to write and hopefully I will get some points. I will probably gift the extra to my mom I think she will love it.


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 18, 2013)

still no updates on my gift subscription....  other than tracking which shows a projected delivery date of the 22-23rd...  and no mention of weight either :/   so no detective work on what it might be..........


----------



## JC327 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am excited about the Keratase- I've also seen some good reviews on it and since I am trying hard to help my dry, curly, damaged hair (new years resolution) I think this is a good way to start off BB!
> 
> And yes I was so stoked to see the Hot Mama in my first box, I was for sure that I wouldn't be lucky enough to get it!


 The kerastase elixir ultime is amazing. I have thin colored hair and  I usually use a dime sized amount before I flat iron my hair. My hair is the healthiest its ever been. Just be careful a little goes a long way.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I received The Balm's Put a Lid On It in my box and wanted to see what it was like in comparison to other shadow primers. I just did a day-long comparison between The Balm's Put a Lid On It and my favorite shadow primer, Urban Decay's Primer Potion. Honestly, it pales in comparison. Put a Lid On It is thin and shiny and hard to work with when applying on the lid. It isn't a matte finish, it is shiny and very viscous (liquidy). It dried as a thin layer on my eyelid that started creasing into the lines on my lid immediately. It leaves a sticky residue much like a thin gel face mask, but impossible to remove if it gets too far into the corner of your eye. It doesn't let the shadows blend well. Overall, I wanted to like it, but it doesn't even touch the one I already use.


 Hmm I did notice a bit of a shine when I applied it but it didn't stay like that. I let it dry completely and the shine went away before I applied my shadow. It's definitely liquidy (I wouldn't describe it as viscous though - viscous is thick). I definitely noticed that it felt a lot thinner on my eyelid than UD Primer Potion, but it wasn't sticky for me. I didn't have to do any blending though so maybe it would have been noticeable if I did. Like I said in my post above yours, it definitely works better than using nothing at all, but I agree that it's not as powerful as UD Primer Potion (which, incidentally, I find to be sticky on my eyelids).


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

> The kerastase elixir ultime is amazing. I have thin colored hair andÂ  I usually use a dime sized amount before I flat iron my hair. My hair is the healthiest its ever been. Just be careful a little goes a long way.


 Awesome tip! Hope this works for my hair too!


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 18, 2013)

Put a Lid on it is working really well for me. Not sure if it's enough to switch from UDPP, but I used it about seven hours ago and I'm still going strong (on one eye at least, the other has been bothering me so it's been watery all day). Pretty impressed so far! I was surprised how thin the consistency was, but it seemed to help it spread a little better.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't really understand what's wrong with the people on BB fb page, if they are so unhappy with their boxes why don't they just cancel?


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 18, 2013)

Some mean little troll 




 (I know that's a zombie, but it's ugly/green) is holding both of my boxes hostage somewhere in KS along with my Zoya order.  Plus, I've already started to get the "what's in your box" emails....I've been soooooo good at not peeking at what is in my first box...I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out!

And another is running around CA with a skirt I ordered at the beginning of the week...it has honestly been travelling between two cities for the past two days.

*Sigh*...no wonder people don't use the post office anymore.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't really understand what's wrong with the people on BB fb page, if they are so unhappy with their boxes why don't they just cancel?


 Because then they would have nothing to complain about!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't really understand what's wrong with the people on BB fb page, if they are so unhappy with their boxes why don't they just cancel?


 They always have hope that "next month's box will be better!"  I can see how being disappointed several months in a row would lead to some cranky ranting, but honestly it would be much more mature to just decide that the service is not for you and cancel.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't really understand what's wrong with the people on BB fb page, if they are so unhappy with their boxes why don't they just cancel?


 Haha looks like our own Miss GypsieMagic is taking care of the whiney princesses on the FB page.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because then they would have nothing to complain about!


 There's always something to complain about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It just might not be BB then.

I think BB would rather take people's money and have people complain than not deal with it.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha looks like our own Miss GypsieMagic is taking care of the whiney princesses on the FB page.


 LOL.  I've been "liking" her "If you don't like it, cancel" posts under each comment.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL.  I've been "liking" her "If you don't like it, cancel" posts under each comment.


 Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i've been ctfu over that "cult" comment. too funny! :'D


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 18, 2013)

I literally just yelled at my computer while reading the comments. I'm so, so angry. Birchbox is supposed to be fun. I'm done reading the comments on their Facebook and Instagram.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor BB I waited so long to join them and am happy I got in for this month. If it ever gets to the point I don't like them I'll use the points and run! What exactly do those girls think they are going to get out of all that ranting and raving?


----------



## supermary (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL.  I've been "liking" her "If you don't like it, cancel" posts under each comment.


Me too! I feel like the people who constantly whine think that Birchbox will suddenly realize what magical snowflakes these complainers are, pick out their specific shipping labels for the February Birchbox out of the thousands of subscribers Birchbox has, and give them their own "special snowflake February Birchbox" with full size products of all of the products in the upcoming February preview in order to keep them from canceling.


----------



## astokes (Jan 18, 2013)

I feel like those girls that are complaining forget/don't know about the points system.

They keep saying Ipsy is the same price and you get more, but aren't mentioning that you technically are paying only $5 for BB due to the points system.

I'm done. Lol

I'll just stay here with you lovely ladies instead of slumming in the Facebook comments.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep not one rude comment posted here. Us ladies have class!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 18, 2013)

Some of those "ladies" need to eat some of their birchbox samples so they can be pretty on the inside too.


----------



## libedon (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally just yelled at my computer while reading the comments. I'm so, so angry. Birchbox is supposed to be fun. I'm done reading the comments on their Facebook and Instagram.


 Same feelings. I have what some would describe as unbridled brand loyalty to Birchbox (which, as a marketer, is funny), but that's because I've enjoyed their service for almost a year, and other subscription boxes have paled in comparison to it. And the idea that there was some sort of social injustice because someone didn't get a product that was shown in a video is so weird to me. It's crazy to me to watch people threaten to leave and smear their name all over the internet and spread the word that ipsy is "better." I don't think it's any worse or better, but I do think that ipsy is for a different type of consumer. I would rather have smaller, high-end products where I might find my new holy grail product - that I can review for points in their store. Over a year I've ordered over $100 worth of products - for free. I'd rather have that than a bag with large products, the majority of which I could get at any store. However, that might be appealing to a consumer that is interested in sampling a product that is easier to obtain. It will be interesting to see what ipsy will do when they have the subscriber base that Birchbox has - I wonder if they will be able to maintain the large sample sizes.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of those "ladies" need to eat some of their birchbox samples so they can be pretty on the inside too.


 Zinnnnng! Bahaha this made me laugh.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Over a year I've ordered over $100 worth of products - for free.


 Disagree, sort of. This way that people keep talking about BB like is really a "have your cake and eat it" issue.

Sorry, it's not personal, but the semantics of this conversation are driving me nuts. You _either_ pay $10 for each box and get "free" stuff as a result, or you pay $5 for each box, with the rest of your money going towards products for a discount (yay 20% off!!)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Poor BB I waited so long to join them and am happy I got in for this month. If it ever gets to the point I don't like them I'll use the points and run! What exactly do those girls think they are going to get out of all that ranting and raving?


 I felt so bad for them yesterday that I sent them a message on facebook apologizing for all the bile that was being spewed all over their page and saying how happy I was with how they find beauty news, provide us with how to's and tips and that I had only had good experiences with their customer service. I told them to keep their heads up and not to let it get them down because there are still plenty of people who appreciate what they do!

I'm glad I did this because the same girl (Sarah) who responded to my blue polish query answered to the facebook message thanking me for my kind words.  She said that comments like mine truly do brighten their days.  Aww.  Poor things.  They need some support from somewhere, don't they?


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Disagree, sort of. This way that people keep talking about BB like is really a "have your cake and eat it" issue.
> 
> Sorry, it's not personal, but the semantics of this conversation are driving me nuts. You _either_ pay $10 for each box and get "free" stuff as a result, or you pay $5 for each box, with the rest of your money going towards products for a discount (yay 20% off!!)


 I don't think she mentioned that she paid $5 a box. She was saying she spends $10 a box and uses the points to get $100 worth of products for free - which is true because the samples/delivery service/postage are what cost $10. The points are a bonus and cost you nothing out of pocket - therefore they are free.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of those "ladies" need to eat some of their birchbox samples so they can be pretty on the inside too.


----------



## JMezz (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of those "ladies" need to eat some of their birchbox samples so they can be pretty on the inside too.


 LOL


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 18, 2013)

I rarely read any of the comments on their Facebook page. They're so juvenile and petty. I can't believe some of the things people will complain about. If I have any questions or need to know something, I'll come here and ask one of you lovely ladies, or nicely contact BB customer service. I have always gotten quick, helpful service from them. Maybe because I treat them like they are human, have legitimate questions or don't flat out attack them. I'm not always happy with my box, but that is not an excuse to act like an ill mannered



.  I don't know. Anyway on a sidenote, I finally got to try my Hot Mama blush today. I get a nice, warm, suble glow from it. Very pretty. I didn't think I was going to like it.


----------



## JMezz (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I loved the Frownies I got in my December box.. and you got the Rose Water to go with them which is awesome!


 Do they really last for 3 uses? I am glad I got the Rose Water with them too. Seems like it'll be easier to reuse that way.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 18, 2013)

I am seriously bothered by the woman who is straight up lying to get people riled up, saying that BB won't "let her" cancel her sub. the only way that is true is if she got the year, and I have no sympathy for that as that is a risk she willingly assumed.


----------



## libedon (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Disagree, sort of. This way that people keep talking about BB like is really a "have your cake and eat it" issue.
> 
> Sorry, it's not personal, but the semantics of this conversation are driving me nuts. You _either_ pay $10 for each box and get "free" stuff as a result, or you pay $5 for each box, with the rest of your money going towards products for a discount (yay 20% off!!)


 I agree, there are different ways of approaching the same idea. I don't really see it as a "have your cake and eat it too" kind of thing, but more like an added branch of the service. In my mind, I pay $10 each month for a service. I'm paying for a subscription service, which includes the shipping, the packaging, and the content (blogs, editorial content) that exceeds just the products, not necessarily just the samples themselves (though my box value is usually above $10). When I review those products, I get points, and I pay for a full-sized product with those points.

Either way, the $10 I pay to Birchbox each month goes towards more than just my box, whether it be the services Birchbox provides or their products in their store (which is where they make their money). I get the $5 for the box/$5 for product-in-the-future explanation, but since my box is usually worth more than that, I don't usually explain it like that.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am seriously bothered by the woman who is straight up lying to get people riled up, saying that BB won't "let her" cancel her sub. the only way that is true is if she got the year, and I have no sympathy for that as that is a risk she willingly assumed.


 Haha I commented on that post.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am seriously bothered by the woman who is straight up lying to get people riled up, saying that BB won't "let her" cancel her sub. the only way that is true is if she got the year, and I have no sympathy for that as that is a risk she willingly assumed.


 The sad thing is I think she actually did sign up for a year and is probably serious.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 18, 2013)

> Haha I commented on that post.


 yeah I replied to her elsewhere, she has been posting on other content, trying to get the mob excited.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 18, 2013)

There seem to be a lot of people who have canceled BB but stay on the page just to tell everyone that Ipsy is so much better and they should join that instead.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 18, 2013)

I hate how no matter what BB posts people feel the need to comment about their boxes instead of staying on topic lol


----------



## OiiO (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There seem to be a lot of people who have canceled BB but stay on the page just to tell everyone that Ipsy is so much better and they should join that instead.


 I really don't understand the whole "instead" thing since BB and Ipsy are two different services, unless the question is purely financial. If someone likes more makeup and bigger sizes of more affordable brands they'll sub to Ipsy, if they like luxe brands and more skincare hair care and occasional makeup and nail polish they'll pick BB. Many of us just sub to both because they satisfy both sides of our beauty cravings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate how no matter what BB posts people feel the need to comment about their boxes instead of staying on topic lol


 yes! especially on instagram. there is no customer service instagram account on bb!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok so huge shocker. I ended up liking the Frownies. Would I buy them? No. I don't get bags. But I would recommend them to people who do! They were really relaxing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am seriously bothered by the woman who is straight up lying to get people riled up, saying that BB won't "let her" cancel her sub. the only way that is true is if she got the year, and I have no sympathy for that as that is a risk she willingly assumed.


 Wonderful. Some moron did something moronic, and now all of the other lemming morons will hop on the bandwagon with their pitchforks. I'm willing to bet that these are the same people who are complete jerks to cashiers and sales associates.


----------



## SetToStunning (Jan 18, 2013)

What is with all these people? Do they work for Ipsy? Is Ipsy a cult? Good lord.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 18, 2013)

Th



> I really don't understand the whole "instead" thing since BB and Ipsy are two different services, unless the question is purely financial. If someone likes more makeup and bigger sizes of more affordable brands they'll sub to Ipsy, if they like luxe brands and more skincare hair care and occasional makeup and nail polish they'll pick BB. Many of us just sub to both because they satisfy both sides of our beauty cravings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/quote I agree


----------



## astokes (Jan 18, 2013)

We should go flood their wall with NICE testimonials to drown out the mean girls.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We should go flood their wall with NICE testimonials to drown out the mean girls.


 Haha that would be hilarious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The nicest flashmob ever!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 18, 2013)

I ordered the balmjovi pallet when it was on sale for 25 dollars and haven't received it yet. Did anyone else who ordered it get theirs yet?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered the balmjovi pallet when it was on sale for 25 dollars and haven't received it yet. Did anyone else who ordered it get theirs yet?


 Just got mine yesterday and I didn't received a shipping email before that. I had just emailed them to check on it when it showed up.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered the balmjovi pallet when it was on sale for 25 dollars and haven't received it yet. Did anyone else who ordered it get theirs yet?


 I ordered mine on the 10th and received it today.

And regarding the whole BB vs Ipsy thing.....I really don't get why it's an either/or situation. I mean, come on, how many of us have only ONE sub?? If I did have only $10 to spend every month on a sample box, it would be BB every time, hands down. I've enjoyed almost all of my 12 boxes (+ 7 for my second BB sub), and the codes/points are just too good of a perk in my opinion to pass up. BB's customer service/quality control/products/shipping/member perks are all miles above Ipsy in my opinion. But anyway, each sample service has it's own flavor....so picking just one is a hard thing to do, and I don't *have* to choose, but if I did, it would be BB for the win!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks! Hopefully I will get it tomorrow


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered the balmjovi pallet when it was on sale for 25 dollars and haven't received it yet. Did anyone else who ordered it get theirs yet?


 just got mine today.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont understand why all the complaining, BB is not forcing them to subscribe. If they dont like BB they should just unsubscribe. They announce that they are leaving BB as if that would cripple the company or they expect BB to pay them to stay. Some people just love drama.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We should go flood their wall with NICE testimonials to drown out the mean girls.


 I tried to do that with my breakfast comment.  I like my oatmeal with some of this guy 



 too!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm... now I've made myself hungry.  Maybe I'm just hypnotized by the peanut butter jelly time banana...


----------



## calexxia (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There seem to be a lot of people who have canceled BB but stay on the page just to tell everyone that Ipsy is so much better and they should join that instead.


 I wonder if that's because some broad posted on Ipsy's wall that they really should go take a look at the BB Facebook to see how many people say they're leaving for ipsy. Mob mentality at its finest.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 18, 2013)

Speaking of Balm Jovi...is the blush in that palette the same as Hot Mama? It's not called by the same name, but the Mary Lou-Manizer is called something different too. At any rate...I played with the palette tonight and I love the blush!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of Balm Jovi...is the blush in that palette the same as Hot Mama? It's not called by the same name, but the Mary Lou-Manizer is called something different too. At any rate...I played with the palette tonight and I love the blush!


 Nope...they aren't the same blush. The hot mama is darker and has more shimmer in it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SetToStunning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is with all these people? Do they work for Ipsy? Is Ipsy a cult? Good lord.


 LOL well considering Michelle Phan's followers...

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* 

I am seriously bothered by the woman who is straight up lying to get people riled up, saying that BB won't "let her" cancel her sub. the only way that is true is if she got the year, and I have no sympathy for that as that is a risk she willingly assumed.

Hm, well under the yearly option it does promise "Transfer any time". I"m guessing that means you can technically cash out. I mean obvs they're not going to refund her, but if she were that desperate to cancel, I can't see CS not giving her that option?


----------



## cari12 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. I just went and caught up on the comments on their page. I know we all complain on here from time to time about wanting x sample or wishing shipping was faster but I can not believe the things that GROWN women are saying! WOW. I'm glad there are so many nice, respectable and ladies with tact on these boards.


----------



## Dots (Jan 18, 2013)

I just used my BB points for the first time and wow!!!! I used the 9 month anniversary code and my points to get a bottle of Juicy La Fleur and the Chauo Potato Chip pack and paid eighty cents. Happy dance!! I love BB in general, but now I love them even more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Jan 18, 2013)

double post.


----------



## grayc (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JMezz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they really last for 3 uses? I am glad I got the Rose Water with them too. Seems like it'll be easier to reuse that way.


 yes; mine lasted 3 uses without the rose water.. so i bet you could get 4-5.  I put them in the fridge between uses and back in their little conainer.  They felt so good on my face!


----------



## grayc (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok so huge shocker. I ended up liking the Frownies. Would I buy them? No. I don't get bags. But I would recommend them to people who do! They were really relaxing!


 YEA!  that's what i've been trying to say!  I'm not sure they will do anything.. but man do they feel good and they are relaxing.  my skin did feel more hydrated after; so thats a plus.


----------



## Dots (Jan 18, 2013)

double post. sorry, it keeps giving me error messages when I submit or try to edit.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't have fb so I'm not sure, but can't your friends see what you post on other walls? Aren't these people worried their friends/family/colleagues/employers might see some of the horrible things they are saying?


----------



## cari12 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't have fb so I'm not sure, but can't your friends see what you post on other walls? Aren't these people worried their friends/family/colleagues/employers might see some of the horrible things they are saying?


 Yes! Birchbox, Ipsy, etc. are PUBLIC pages. Anything you post on there can be seen by anyone - not just your friends.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 18, 2013)

I feel like people are so rude online. It's not acceptable to talk to people that way in real life and using a computer doesn't excuse it.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 18, 2013)

Can anyone answer this for me?  '"Do BB points expire?"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone answer this for me?  '"Do BB points expire?"


 Each earned reward points record expires in 365 days. Refer to reward points history to see if a specific record expires and when.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone answer this for me?  '"Do BB points expire?"


 Each earned reward points record expires in 365 days. Refer to reward points history to see if a specific record expires and when.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

LOL!!! Echo...


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL!!! Echo...


 LOL.  I didn't see anyone else post first so I went ahead and did it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I'm gonna save all my points from now until December and buy something big (or a bunch of littles) for xmas...normally I cave at 100! But man, thinking about around 550 pts on each of my 2 accounts (loosely estimating 50 per box) sounds sooooooooo fun!!! I think we need a BB pts Savers support group lol


----------



## diana16 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm gonna save all my points from now until December and buy something big (or a bunch of littles) for xmas...normally I cave at 100! But man, thinking about around 550 pts on each of my 2 accounts (loosely estimating 50 per box) sounds sooooooooo fun!!! I think we need a BB pts Savers support group lol


Yes we do! Everytime I get 100 points I go back to the store to see what I can buy but when I see other ladies post about what they do with like over 400+ points I get jealous lol I have 160 now so I am hoping to save my points until the end of the year.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm gonna save all my points from now until December and buy something big (or a bunch of littles) for xmas...normally I cave at 100! But man, thinking about around 550 pts on each of my 2 accounts (loosely estimating 50 per box) sounds sooooooooo fun!!! I think we need a BB pts Savers support group lol


 Yes please on the group! I'm a total hoarder, I probably will use mine in one go once my first points earned are about to expire. I have 400 points right now and another 6 months to save up!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2013)

for me it won't be worth it unless I get free products AND free shipping 



  How exactly does the free shipping work when you buy a featured item that month? Don't you have to buy a second item too?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for me it won't be worth it unless I get free products AND free shipping
> 
> ...


 You get free shipping if you buy a full sized item from the brands featured in the current month's box, I'm not sure if your total has to be over a certain amount first. 

Also, I believe you get free shipping on full sized orders over $50 bucks, they sometimes have special deals on orders over $35 or sometimes $25!

I started a points savers support thread for anyone who wants to chat about points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132291/birchbox-points-savers-support-thread

Edit: I pulled this out of the FAQ

*What is your shipping policy? Do you offer free shipping?*
We know you love your samples, so we want to make it easy for you to order full-size versions. Every month, all the Birchbox Monthly Picks, the products sampled in that month's batch of Birchboxes, ship for free (minimum order quantity conditions may apply to some products). You have a full month to get free shipping on full-size versions of these samples. For womenâ€™s subscriptions, the promotion lasts through the 10th day of the month after you received your box. For menâ€™s subscriptions, the promotion lasts through the 25th day of the month after the box is received. In addition, any order $50 and over always ships for freeâ€”even if the products are not Birchbox Monthly Picks. All other orders that do not qualify for free shipping will ship for a flat fee of $5.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2013)

yeeeeaaah, I'm not making it to 500 points, lol.  I'm going to do my best to make it to 300, but it'll probably take the support group to get me that far!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

You get free shipping on an entire brand if they feature one of its products in any box for the month.



> You get free shipping if you buy a full sized item featured in the current month's box, I'm not sure if your total has to be over a certain amount first.Â  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132291/birchbox-points-savers-support-thread


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You get free shipping on an entire brand if they feature one of its products in any box for the month.


 Yep, that's what I meant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2013)

I just checked out the BB shop... this is under almost every full-size "free shipping" item:

_Free shipping only available when purchased with one or more additional items._

What!! Either it's free shipping or it's not... now I have to save more points! *grumpy*

I know, first world problems.  And it makes business sense, because then they sell more products.  I just needed to whine for a second.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked out the BB shop... this is under almost every full-size "free shipping" item:
> 
> ...


 Ohhh I didn't see that! Oh well, we can help each other stay strong lol


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't see that either maybe it's new


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked out the BB shop... this is under almost every full-size "free shipping" item:
> 
> ...


 I think that's for the lower priced items, not all.  Once you're over $10-12, single items ship free.  



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeeeeaaah, I'm not making it to 500 points, lol.  I'm going to do my best to make it to 300, but it'll probably take the support group to get me that far!


 I don't have the patience or self control.  I've got 200 and am probably gonna crack in the next few days.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't know if I could save my points BUT the exciting thing is between my bf's man box and mine that's 100 points a month if we both get five products to review every month *clicks on the points support thread*


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Don't know if I could save my points BUT the exciting thing is between my bf's man box and mine that's 100 points a month if we both get five products to review every month *clicks on the points support thread*


 That is the BEST thing I miss about BB Man! He stopped getting boxes, but I was sooo tempted to keep subbing just for the points hahaha


----------



## Dots (Jan 18, 2013)

It was amazing to save all the points and get something nice. It was between the perfume and chocolate or the Wei Golden Root Mask, Amika Hair Mask, and chocolate...I didn't want to lose any points and the bf and I both like how the perfume smells, so went with that. yay!!!


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered the balmjovi pallet when it was on sale for 25 dollars and haven't received it yet. Did anyone else who ordered it get theirs yet?


 I got mine a couple of days ago. Sometimes their stuff is slow to ship, just check your tracking info?


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 19, 2013)

Ugh. Huge shocker, I just signed up for another sub to Birchbox. I can't help it, the points + the samples are just too good. It says on my account that it will ship Jan, 29th, does anyone know if I will get the Jan box or the Feb box first?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. Huge shocker, I just signed up for another sub to Birchbox. I can't help it, the points + the samples are just too good. It says on my account that it will ship Jan, 29th, does anyone know if I will get the Jan box or the Feb box first?


 Jan....cuz the Feb BB's don't ship till the 10th (ish)


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally just yelled at my computer while reading the comments. I'm so, so angry. Birchbox is supposed to be fun. I'm done reading the comments on their Facebook and Instagram.


 YES. I should've never looked at the fb page because I'm just disgusted with humanity in its entirety right now. Mob mentality is an incredibly easy thing to create plus the ipsy threats are ridiculous!!! As it was mentioned upthread, no one is obligated to subscribe to any one company!! I don't find ipsy interesting because the brands just seem cheap (no insult to anyone who likes it, I just tend to be a bit of a makeup snob; it's one of my bad qualities) and I don't care for a grab bag of drugstore things I wouldn't buy in the first place. I think I won't look at the fb page at all anymore because the Michelle Obama comments made me lose faith in the idea that most people respect our president regardless of his or his wife's ethnic background. Ugh, I'm just so disappointed in all of those women who just seem to be after getting something for free by witching as much a possible.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm gonna save all my points from now until December and buy something big (or a bunch of littles) for xmas...normally I cave at 100! But man, thinking about around 550 pts on each of my 2 accounts (loosely estimating 50 per box) sounds sooooooooo fun!!! I think we need a BB pts Savers support group lol


 I'm with you!  My points will expire in October, and I've already saved up 369 on one account and 447 on the other.  It's so worth it when you get that 20% off code!  Then the more expensive the buy is, the more money you get off and fill in most of the rest with points!   I looooove this system!


----------



## erio (Jan 19, 2013)

Has anyone seen the BBs that ppl in the UK received this month???? They got some great stuff and their boxes look different ðŸ˜


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 19, 2013)

How do you combine your man's points with your own? Is that because he has a gift sub off your account?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't like it when people try to take advantage of people trying to join birchbox by posting their referral code.  New members have to wait 4-6 weeks for an invite.  Am I the only one that thinks this is a deceptive way of getting 50 birchbox points?


----------



## teegardenbr (Jan 19, 2013)

The comment's on BB are so frustrating. This lady had her own post saying she was leaving for Ipsy, and then went on to comment on other people's posts to tell them to leave for Ipsy as well.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 19, 2013)

they need to ban her. i &lt;3 brittany's response btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The comment's on BB are so frustrating. This lady had her own post saying she was leaving for Ipsy, and then went on to comment on other people's posts to tell them to leave for Ipsy as well.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 19, 2013)

I googled that rude lady Lisa's website because I was curious what kind of super blog she has that has 300,000 readers and here's what I found: www.missingjaden.com

While I feel sorry for her losing her child, there's no way that site has 300,000 unique subscribers, and even if it does how can she use her influence that she gained because of such tragic event for something ridiculous like bad CS experience with Birchbox...


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 19, 2013)

My mom just got her welcome box from the gift sub I got her for Christmas - Viva la Juicy, Mary-Lou Manizer, a Larabar (she was not excited about this, lol), Embryolisse, and the Number 4 shampoo.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 19, 2013)

Great response to her!  No one's forcing this insane woman to pay $10 for the service.   OMG--totally blown out of proportion.



> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The comment's on BB are so frustrating. This lady had her own post saying she was leaving for Ipsy, and then went on to comment on other people's posts to tell them to leave for Ipsy as well.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great response to her!  No one's forcing this insane woman to pay $10 for the service.   OMG--totally blown out of proportion.


According to her BB is forcing her to keep her subscription (except she bought a yearly subscription, which clearly states you cannot cancel after the first month...)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> According to her BB is forcing her to keep her subscription (except she bought a yearly subscription, which clearly states you cannot cancel after the first month...)


 Oops, I've been avoiding the FB pages so I didn't know the details.  Well, those are the rules for the yearly sub.  It's still not much $ so she needs to get over it.  If she wanted to try and get out of it in spite of the rules, that's not going to happen by being nasty and posting over-the-top comments.   I've gotten refunds or alternate options in spite of the rules with other companies in the past by being polite and reasonable, not by shrieking like a banshee on FB and threatening people.


----------



## Tabasc (Jan 19, 2013)

Did anyone have a fingerprint on their hot mama?  Putting aside my other issues with this box, there was a obvious fingerprint on my hot mama.  BB told me this was a common problem and was cause by gripping it too tightly causing the mirror to contact the poweder (which if it was true, wouldn't there be powder on the mirror?).   Anyone else have this?  Best way to sanitize the powder?  Grrr....

If nothing else, they do have prompt CS!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 19, 2013)

There have been 'fingerprint' type marks on tons of the mary loumanizers and hot mamas that 'we' have received. 'We' think it has something to do with the magnets that hold the little compacts closed. Its been a common issue.


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you combine your man's points with your own? Is that because he has a gift sub off your account?


 I buy my fiance's monthly birchbox man (not a gift subscription) for him and they are both under my email address and both come up on the same account when i log in. When we do reviews they all add up together.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 19, 2013)

Those of you that have multiple boxes. Do you do the second one as a gift to yourself or do you make a completely new account?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 19, 2013)

> Those of you that have multiple boxes. Do you do the second one as a gift to yourself or do you make a completely new account? Â


 You need a different account for a second subscription.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You need a different account for a second subscription.


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No prob  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used the same name, address, and billing and just used a different email for the second account. Then you can gift the other account with a sub, or sign it up on the wait list.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I buy my fiance's monthly birchbox man (not a gift subscription) for him and they are both under my email address and both come up on the same account when i log in. When we do reviews they all add up together.


 Ahhhh I miss those BB Man points! He wasn't excited about it after 4 or 5 boxes :/


----------



## grayc (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone have a fingerprint on their hot mama?  Putting aside my other issues with this box, there was a obvious fingerprint on my hot mama.  BB told me this was a common problem and was cause by gripping it too tightly causing the mirror to contact the poweder (which if it was true, wouldn't there be powder on the mirror?).   Anyone else have this?  Best way to sanitize the powder?  Grrr....
> 
> If nothing else, they do have prompt CS!


 it's not a fingerprint; its a mark from the magnet in the lid.  A lot of people have thought that.


----------



## Tabasc (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's not a fingerprint; its a mark from the magnet in the lid.  A lot of people have thought that.


 I'm not trying to be a lunatic - ok maybe I am - I'm a total germ phobe - but - I really don't think that is what it is - see this picture.  The product is not on the mirror, I tried to replicate the fingerprint and the mama got all over it.   



Is this what the others marks looked like?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is this what the others marks looked like?


 Yep


----------



## classybroad (Jan 19, 2013)

For some reason- I am really loving the Juice products. Got them in Birchbox and Citrus Lane. So I used my 9 month 20% off code to buy some more from their line. I hope I like the contents of the daily essentials kit. I used $60 worth of birchbox points too What a score for under $10!!


----------



## drk51284 (Jan 19, 2013)

I sent them an email today regarding the Facebook mobs also - this is it in part: "Hello to everyone at Birchbox, Just throwing this out there - I will sign up for multiple subs, and convince everyone I know to sign up for multiple subs - if you start banning these disrespectful, asinine people who have made themselves known on Facebook. I have rarely seen uglier comments and entitlement all in one place, and since they seem unable to "vote with their dollars" and just quietly unsubscribe, I think you should do it for them." You guys are behind me, right? Because while I'm serious I've got like 4 friends and that's not really going to make up for the fiscal deficit if BB kicks them out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## supermary (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is how I finally decided to use my 1000 points and 9 month anniversary code + free Pick Two Pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been wanting to revamp my cosmetics to include more "natural" and organic brands, and I've heard nothing but good things about Alicia Silverstone's collaboration with Juice Beauty. I chose the CC cream blindly, since I did not get a sample of it in any of my boxes. Fingers crossed on that one! Love the Kusmi teas and always wanted to try the eye masks. I'm very happy to pay $25 for all of this!

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $167.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 9-Month Anniversary Discount - 20%, 9months20) -$41.40
1000 reward points -$100.00
*Grand Total*
*$25.60*
Pick Two Sample Pack Choose 1 pack Kusmi Tea &amp; Masqueology Eye Mask 
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 
Ordered: *1*
$10.00 
Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream Shade Natural Glow 
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$39.00 
Ordered: *1*
$39.00 
alicia silverstone for Juice Beauty Purely Kissable Lip Color
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$16.00 
Ordered: *1*
$16.00 
alicia silverstone for Juice Beauty Simply Flawless Pressed Powder
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$24.00 
Ordered: *1*
$24.00 
Vapour Organic Beauty Elixir Lipgloss Shade Enigma 
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$20.00 
Ordered: *1*
$20.00 
alicia silverstone for Juice Beauty Simply Nourishing Moisturizer
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$36.00 
Ordered: *1*
$36.00 
alicia silverstone for Juice Beauty Simply Pure Chamomile Cleanser
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$22.00 
Ordered: *1*
$22.00


----------



## OiiO (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is how I finally decided to use my 1000 points and 9 month anniversary code + free Pick Two Pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been wanting to revamp my cosmetics to include more "natural" and organic brands, and I've heard nothing but good things about Alicia Silverstone's collaboration with Juice Beauty. I chose the CC cream blindly, since I did not get a sample of it in any of my boxes. Fingers crossed on that one! Love the Kusmi teas and always wanted to try the eye masks. I'm very happy to pay $25 for all of this!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 19, 2013)

For those of you who got the perfume atomizer in the last box... Would that work for the little samples? Or do you need more than that for it to work?


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 19, 2013)

I had the chance to try the teeny tiny Lashem mascara sample, finally. It's so small that it almost fell down the drain! I'm not making that up. It is very difficult to use a wand that small. It took a really long time to put it on. To be honest, I'm not sure I am giving the mascara itself a fair chance, when the sample is this small. I wasn't impressed with it, but it wasn't the worst mascara ever. I won't be buying it. And partly that's because I wasn't impressed, but it's also because I'm irked at the company for being so stingy. How much more money would it have been to give people a regular mini mascara?

The My Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer is really nice. It feels substantial, but sinks in. And it doesn't smell weird.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 19, 2013)

[



> For those of you who got the perfume atomizer in the last box... Would that work for the little samples? Or do you need more than that for it to work?


 How small is the sample? I was able to fill mine with about half a vial of a perfume sample it really doesn't hold a bunch of liquid but its great... I love mine!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 19, 2013)

Like the little samples we get from bb. The annoying ones with no sprayer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jan 19, 2013)

> Like the little samples we get from bb. The annoying ones with no sprayer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got one from ulta and put the eau flirt vial in it! It has been working wonderfully.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks!! I notice I don't use the ones without a spray. I have a bunch I love and want to use them!! I also have a 20% bb code so I may grab one!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 20, 2013)

> Thanks!! I notice I don't use the ones without a spray. I have a bunch I love and want to use them!! I also have a 20% bb code so I may grab one!


 I love mine! I did see one at cvs today for ten bucks but I don't know how great they are... the one at cvs was plastic and felt cheap. I got mine thru BB last month and its metal so which I prefer. . Its a bit heavier and feels like better quality. The perfume vials that we get from BB fills mine up about 3 times. Its awesome! I find myself actually using the perfume samples now. What I will say is that at first I thought mine was broken, I had to keep pumping and pumping it the first time I used it. I almost gave up and was going to email BB. What I did was fill it with water and pump the water thru until it eventually started working and now it works great.


----------



## LyndaV (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great haul! I really wanted to try AS for Juice beauty products, especially makeup. Let me know how you like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My husband got me the Alicia Silverstone for Juice Beauty Purely Kissable Lip Color and I absolutely love it.  Its a very pretty, natural shade and it feels great on my lips.  Comes in a cardboard tube which is awesome because it can be recycled after the product is used up.  But don't worry when I say its a cardboard tube...it is very sturdy and substantial.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 20, 2013)

I got my FLO atomizer at Ulta with a coupon. They are regularly $10 so any of their coupons result in a very good deal.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello lovely ladies!  Has anyone got a Clark's Smoothing Marine Cream that they don't want?  If you do please message me for a trade.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 20, 2013)

Online is says that this item cannot be used with a coupon.



> I got my FLO atomizer at Ulta with a coupon. They are regularly $10 so any of their coupons result in a very good deal.


----------



## Reason (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a question do you just rinse out the FLO if you want to use different perfumes?


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question do you just rinse out the FLO if you want to use different perfumes?


I'd probably look for a way to wash it more thoroughly so the smell from a previous perfume doesn't linger and mix with the new ones.


----------



## Angelalh (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello lovely ladies!  Has anyone got a Clark's Smoothing Marine Cream that they don't want?  If you do please message me for a trade.


good luck on that!!! lol

i have used the clarks smoothing marine cream for like 4 days now.... i have never believed in expensive face cream... but OMG my face has NEVER EVER felt so smooth and soft i cant stop touching it and it feels like this all day and night

does anyone know of anything similar to this that doesnt cost $115


----------



## drk51284 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nordstrom has an atomizer for $5. Haven't tried it myself but reviews seem favorable.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 20, 2013)

You can get it on Amazon for $89. Still pricey but a bit cheaper.



> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> good luck on that!!! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2013)

So I took the plunge and started a 2nd BB sub. Just got the shipping notice and it looks like several of the products are duplicates. (getting a hot mama and a stripper to go in each box).

I did write a completely different profile for my 2nd sub. Including an age that is half my real age!

Any tips for making them separate in the future?

I am not complaining this month though, I love the hot mama and now I won't have to buy a full size for a while. Also like the Stripper to Go...perfect to keep in your travel bag.

Thanks!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> good luck on that!!! lol
> ...


 It's great stuff isn't it?  I got the Clarks Marine Moisture Mask in my Sample Society box this month. SS gives you a $15 off code to purchase any products in your box. 

Otherwise your best bet is to put it on google alerts and see if a sale price pops up somewhere.

Edit: Meanwhile skinstore.com is having a site wide 15% off sale.

(they sell Clarks and many other great brands)  The code is WIN15


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 20, 2013)

> I have a question do you just rinse out the FLO if you want to use different perfumes?


 The directions say to fill it with plain alcohol for a certain period (I think it was a day or 2) and then dump that out before the next scent. Weird about not being able to use the coupon online. I was using an unrestricted coupon at the time (which is only good in the store) but I remember someone else here mentioning they had used one of the regular $5 off coupons at their store.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I took the plunge and started a 2nd BB sub. Just got the shipping notice and it looks like several of the products are duplicates. (getting a hot mama and a stripper to go in each box).
> 
> ...


 The different age is good, but each profile should also be different/opposite styles (i.e. One Adventurous, and one Classic) and different income levels (I currently have my profile set to Rich, Young, and Adventurous and I loved my January box!)

If you have everything completely different and you're still getting the same boxes... then I have no clue! But good luck!


----------



## Linnake (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if you get points for purchases made with a gift certificate? I've got $50 burning a whole in my pocket and I was going to use it to push my points up to $30 but I'm not sure GC purchases get points?


----------



## inlustro (Jan 20, 2013)

If you buy an atomizer at Sephora ($10), they'll fill it for free with a scent from their stock. It holds about 10x the amount that the freebies do, and I find it's a great value. It's been my in-between, for after I've finished a free sample and before pulling the trigger on a full size.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you buy an atomizer at Sephora ($10), they'll fill it for free with a scent from their stock. It holds about 10x the amount that the freebies do, and I find it's a great value. It's been my in-between, for after I've finished a free sample and before pulling the trigger on a full size.


 Where were you earlier? I just got back from Nordstroms where I bought one of their atomizers. True, it was only $5, but I would have loved to have gotten some free perfume from Sephora. Especially since I just dropped a bundle in there today. Although, I have to say, they were awesome and gave me samples with out asking.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where were you earlier? I just got back from Nordstroms where I bought one of their atomizers. True, it was only $5, but I would have loved to have gotten some free perfume from Sephora. Especially since I just dropped a bundle in there today. Although, I have to say, they were awesome and gave me samples with out asking.


 And I just went to the nearest Sephora to me today (About an hour away, so I've only ever ordered online) and I am not going back!  It's inside a JCP and it was disorganized, tiny, and the customers were cray-cray!  I did find a lovely saleswoman, but they had no samples! None! She was kind enough to create some fragrance samples for me, but it was just in general a weird experience.  Thankfully, I was in town for something else, so it wasn't a wasted trip.  In the future, I'll gladly pay shipping, because it's definitely more than $6 in gas to get there/back AND I'm guaranteed 3 samples!

Daggone rural living... lol


----------



## inlustro (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where were you earlier? I just got back from Nordstroms where I bought one of their atomizers. True, it was only $5, but I would have loved to have gotten some free perfume from Sephora. Especially since I just dropped a bundle in there today. Although, I have to say, they were awesome and gave me samples with out asking.


 Ahh sorry! I luuuuurve sampling at Sephora. 



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I just went to the nearest Sephora to me today (About an hour away, so I've only ever ordered online) and I am not going back!  It's inside a JCP and it was disorganized, tiny, and the customers were cray-cray!  I did find a lovely saleswoman, but they had no samples! None! She was kind enough to create some fragrance samples for me, but it was just in general a weird experience.  Thankfully, I was in town for something else, so it wasn't a wasted trip.  In the future, I'll gladly pay shipping, because it's definitely more than $6 in gas to get there/back AND I'm guaranteed 3 samples!
> 
> Daggone rural living... lol


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry for the bad experience. I've never been to one at JCP, only a sephora store. They can get kinda zoo-like at times, but I do love stocking up on samples. The cool part about buying online is the 3 free samples with every order. I asked once and they said they'd fill in-store with receipt (new out of box) an atomizer I bought online as a courtesy even though they don't usually, so that was cool. I guess it depends on the sales person though. :T


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 20, 2013)

Proclaiming my love for harvey prince! My second sample from them and im in love...both of them smell so good and last all day!! Whats your favorite??


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I just went to the nearest Sephora to me today (About an hour away, so I've only ever ordered online) and I am not going back!  It's inside a JCP and it was disorganized, tiny, and the customers were cray-cray!  I did find a lovely saleswoman, but they had no samples! None! She was kind enough to create some fragrance samples for me, but it was just in general a weird experience.  Thankfully, I was in town for something else, so it wasn't a wasted trip.  In the future, I'll gladly pay shipping, because it's definitely more than $6 in gas to get there/back AND I'm guaranteed 3 samples!
> 
> Daggone rural living... lol


 I usually always do shipping because I hate to ask for samples, but today was a great experience. I just found out that they gave me two of the 100 pt things I chose and only took off 100 points. I remember her saying something about because I had to wait so long (a defective smudgestick that I was trying to return) she was giving me something extra, but I didn't realize it was the eye cream (I got the Philosophy miracle eye cream). Yay! I also got double points because I bought a skin care item. They were super awesome to me today. This was a stand alone store though (the biggest one in town). I usually do go to the JCP sephora store, but I agree...they don't usually have the selection or the helpful staff like the bigger stores.

My dh doesn't understand how exciting it all is, lol. I'm glad I have girls to share my addiction with!


----------



## murflegirl (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Proclaiming my love for harvey prince! My second sample from them and im in love...both of them smell so good and last all day!! Whats your favorite??


 I prefer Hello highly - I got the skinny chic one in this month's box and do.not.want.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I prefer Hello highly - I got the skinny chic one in this month's box and do.not.want.


 Hello is AMAZING. I've been lusting after it forever and the one time I had enough points and a promo code it was sold out. I don't mind Skinny Chic, it's different, but not entirely my style. People definitely notice it though, as my friends pointed out how good it smells numerous times when I went out on Friday.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I prefer Hello highly - I got the skinny chic one in this month's box and do.not.want.


you dont like skinny chic?? Send it this way!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The different age is good, but each profile should also be different/opposite styles (i.e. One Adventurous, and one Classic) and different income levels (I currently have my profile set to Rich, Young, and Adventurous and I loved my January box!)
> 
> If you have everything completely different and you're still getting the same boxes... then I have no clue! But good luck!


 Rich. Young and Adventurous. Those are words to live by!

Thank you so much for the tips!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 20, 2013)

I am getting a second account as soon as my new email gets an invite. At least it is a 4 week average wait time. My other one was 8 weeks!


----------



## Roxane68 (Jan 20, 2013)

Received my BB the other day...box 12.

 
Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream 
 
amika Color pHerfection Shampoo 
 
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Put a Lid On Itâ„¢ 
 
Harvey Prince Skinny Chic - 50ml 
 
100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream

Used the Marine Cream last night and I really liked it. Left my face really smooth and when I woke up this morning it wasn't greasy which was great because I have oily skin.

I honestly was hoping NOT to like it since it was so pricey.Also loved the HP Skinny Chic so much that I bought a rollerball of it with my 6 month anniversary code along with Benefit High Brow. I am buying the Benefit High Brow blind so I am hoping I like it. Chose the Sedu Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment &amp; Jouer Lip Enhancer as my free 2-pk sample. With my 300 points my total come to $2.80.





I own and love several theBalm products but I HATED the Put a Lid On It primer. My first squeeze had oil come out of the tube. I kept squeezing until I got some actual product and rubbed it together between my fingers to mix it. I guess it separated? Put it on my lid and it felt oily and wet!! I use primer on a daily basis and I have never used one I had to wait to absorb or dry before I put on shadow. And I personally don't have time for this in the morning. I already wait for serums and moisturizers to absorb so waiting for eye primer is unacceptable to me. I found it hard to blend shadows (UD Naked 2). I thought I would never run across a theBalm product that I wouldn't like, but this was so disappointing.

I haven't tried the shampoo or the body cream yet.

I did receive theBalm BalmJovi yesterday and I love it! Such a cute and fun palette! It was a bargain at $25!! Great mix of matte and shimmer shadows.


----------



## Leptomedusae (Jan 21, 2013)

So...my box had a duplicate this month AND they mailed it to the wrong location (I had no idea you had to change address by the 25th of the previous month...seems quite a bit early..)

Anywho, they gave me +100 points for the duplicate and I think they're sending me another box to the correct location since I noticed new box information now, but it looks like I'm getting THE SAME DUPLICATE AS I DID BEFORE. The Eyeko Skinny liner. Which is like, the big item in the box since everything else is foil packets. 

I'm kind of stunned and more than a little disappointed. I'm gonna have to email them AGAIN tomorrow.


----------



## grayc (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting a second account as soon as my new email gets an invite. At least it is a 4 week average wait time. My other one was 8 weeks!


 You can always gift yourself a sceond account.. no wait then.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally got my unboxing video up. Love watching and making them. Hard to believe in just a few weeks we'll be on the hunt for spoilers again, this year is going to fly by.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I took the plunge and started a 2nd BB sub. Just got the shipping notice and it looks like several of the products are duplicates. (getting a hot mama and a stripper to go in each box).
> 
> ...


 i still dont know what is in my second box....   it should be here tomorrow or wed but there is no updates on it on the site.  tracking doesnt even show a weight....   this will be my first box i will have no idea what i am getting in advance and it is killing me lol...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i still dont know what is in my second box....   it should be here tomorrow or wed but there is no updates on it on the site.  tracking doesnt even show a weight....   this will be my first box i will have no idea what i am getting in advance and it is killing me lol...


 Then the "universe" is pushing you to be surprised!

I hope it's a great one!

btw, when you sign in on the site, click box. The contents should be posted there.


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then the "universe" is pushing you to be surprised!
> 
> ...


 thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -- this is a new second sub for me and i have always peeked at my box--but it just shows a pink box and says "your first box is on its way"....   the tracking is different also--  it isnt mail innovations... it is  newgisitics ? not sure what this is but this is what my tracking shows: maybe this is the general shipping they use for orders?  i have ordered in the past but have never really paid attention to the shipping...  but you are right the universe wants me to be surprsed lol... guess it is what is going to happen

Tracking Number

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Reference Number
WS189803
Status
Departed
Destination
LIVONIA, MI
Carrier
United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Lightweight Delivery Confirmation
Estimated Delivery Date
01/22/13-01/23/13
Date Time Description Location 1/19/2013 07:01 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 1/18/2013 01:57 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/17/2013 07:47 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/16/2013 03:39 PM Shipped from Client


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then the "universe" is pushing you to be surprised!
> 
> ...


 lol i meant this is the first box i dont know what i am getting.... not that it is my first box ...  no wonder i am always so confused ~  thanks for your imformation though it is appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Jan 21, 2013)

I ended up being surprised by my box - in a good way!  I finally got the Eyeko liner that I've been wishing for forever, although I'm wondering if I'm just a liquid eyeliner failure - even though you girls have said this should be easy to use, I am having a lot of trouble getting a straight line!  But I really liked the Lait creme, and I am very surprised that the Oscar Blandi shampoo &amp; conditioner ended up being my favorite thing in my box!!  It smells amazing and my hair felt so shiny and strong after using it.  I am trying to decide if I'm going to end up using my points for a discount on it... but until then I am going to keep my eyes peeled at TJ Maxx!  You never know!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up being surprised by my box - in a good way!  I finally got the Eyeko liner that I've been wishing for forever, although I'm wondering if I'm just a liquid eyeliner failure - even though you girls have said this should be easy to use, I am having a lot of trouble getting a straight line!  But I really liked the Lait creme, and I am very surprised that the Oscar Blandi shampoo &amp; conditioner ended up being my favorite thing in my box!!  It smells amazing and my hair felt so shiny and strong after using it.  I am trying to decide if I'm going to end up using my points for a discount on it... but until then I am going to keep my eyes peeled at TJ Maxx!  You never know!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I also disliked the Eyeko liner.  i love liquid eyeliner and was so excited to try it but it never makes a nice line for me.  I've tried it like three times and each time cover it up with my liquid Urban Decay liner.  Glad I'm not the only one who wasn't crazy about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm a fan of the eyeko liners. I've got three and find them easy to use, long lasting and well pigmented. I usually tip it, so I use the side and drag it along my lid to get a clean line.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm a fan of the eyeko liners. I've got three and find them easy to use, long lasting and well pigmented. I usually tip it, so I use the side and drag it along my lid to get a clean line.


 I thought I was the only one who had to do it like that. I felt silly, like I was the only human who couldn't use an eyeliner pen properly. Yay for not being alone!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been trying to use the Eyeko I got, but it never fails when doing the inner half of my eye, I ALWAYS blink and get a black spot/smudge above where I want my liner :/ Very annoying!!! I seem to do better with a gel liner and angled brush.


----------



## Matahari (Jan 21, 2013)

Me too! I was really looking forward to it, but it's actually the first time I've tried a liquid liner. I totally had issues with creating a straight line. It's nice to know I'm not the only one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess it's similar to my problem with not being able to staple in a straight line...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 21, 2013)

> I thought I was the only one who had to do it like that. I felt silly, like I was the only human who couldn't use an eyeliner pen properly. Yay for not being alone!


 Naahhh, just what works for us. I drag it along the lid, working in towards my eye and then return to my starting point and use the tip to flick it out for the cat eye look. Hopefully that makes sense lol.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Naahhh, just what works for us. I drag it along the lid, working in towards my eye and then return to my starting point and use the tip to flick it out for the cat eye look. Hopefully that makes sense lol.


 It makes sense. I have to get creative with mine because I have hooded eyelids, but I don't generally have a problem with the wings being uneven. I'm usually just too impatient to draw on the liner because it takes FOREVER if I want to have something resembling a straight line. I have no idea how people get the lines themselves to be perfectly straight. Mine are always shaky. That's kind of a hard thing to fix if you're wearing shadow.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, I am supposed to get my first BB tomorrow. I hope it's not awful, lol!


----------



## libedon (Jan 22, 2013)

Ah! Mary-Lou manizer fingerprint theory... I think it's *supposed* to be there. Check out the packaging:




It's her "crimes" as she's getting booked. And check out the back:



It has her fingerprints on it! I think the shadow is supposed to look like her fingerprint.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah! Mary-Lou manizer fingerprint theory... I think it's *supposed* to be there. Check out the packaging:
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha! Interesting!

I don't have a Hot Mama sample yet, but does it have the same fingerprints on the back like that? I know I've seen people post that their Hot Mama looks that way too.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah! Mary-Lou manizer fingerprint theory... I think it's *supposed* to be there. Check out the packaging:
> 
> 
> ...


 It's a nice theory, but I don't think that's the case.  Mine didn't have a fingerprint on it, and I know there were others that did not.  In fact, I think someone that didn't have a fingerprint was able to get one on by pushing down on it from the outside...but I may be making that up.


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 22, 2013)

Didn't someone post recently that it was the magnet in the package making the "fingerprint"?

Wellll.... my 9 month anniversary code expired tomorrow so I impulsively bought the Atelier Rose Anonyme box set. LOVE this scent (even though some people say it's a little grandma-ish lol) and I can't wait to get it in my mailbox!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 22, 2013)

Got my box today! I have to say that I really like the smell of the skinny chic and the Mary-Lou Manizer is a fabulous shade. Mine did not have a "fingerprint" on it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 22, 2013)

I tried theBalm's eye primer and it held up well. Remembering someone's post about oil seeping out, I shook up the tube before use. I used a GlamourDoll Eyes pigment, my Sephora+Pantone palette and a Stila Sparkle liner for a green and yellow eye look. It wore for a good 10 hours before I took off my makeup for the night. No budging or increasing issues! So, I like this stuff and since I already own other eye primers and also use cream shadows as a base..the tube should last months for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 22, 2013)

Ladies,  *it's not a fingerprint*! *It's an issue with the magnets in the packaging that caused them to have what looks like smudges*. People have said this several times before, but I'm saying it again if you missed it.


----------



## supermary (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah! Mary-Lou manizer fingerprint theory... I think it's *supposed* to be there. Check out the packaging:
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a nice theory, but I don't think that's the case.  Mine didn't have a fingerprint on it, and I know there were others that did not.  In fact, I think someone that didn't have a fingerprint was able to get one on by pushing down on it from the outside...but I may be making that up.


 
I thought that too, and posted that same theory on the Birchbox Facebook page when the inital uproar about the prints started last year. The Birchbox rep said that while it would be a cute marketing idea, the prints on the samples were not intentional and were there from the handling of the samples in the warehouse, as others have said.


----------



## brandyk (Jan 22, 2013)

I got my first box today. I saw somewhere that someone had complained about the mattifying moisturizer even though their profile said they had dry skin. I felt like this will be great or at least interesting to try. I thought it really "filled in" my skin and smoothed it out. I hesitate to get addicted to it at $68 for full size though!


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first box today. I saw somewhere that someone had complained about the mattifying moisturizer even though their profile said they had dry skin. I felt like this will be great or at least interesting to try. I thought it really "filled in" my skin and smoothed it out. I hesitate to get addicted to it at $68 for full size though!


Haha I got the $115 moisturizer this month and I unfortunately LOVE it.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 22, 2013)

Good news! They finally processed my return today! But wait a minute...for my 400-point order (which I returned ALL OF) they reimbursed me...59 points. 59? Really? I'm sure this will be remedied but what a strange mistake.


----------



## brandyk (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha I got the $115 moisturizer this month and I unfortunately LOVE it.


 No, don't say that.

I put the moisturizer on my hand (ON MY FREAKING HAND!) before I realized that it was so pricey! Note to self for future: do not apply to body before checking price. Because I just might love it.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 22, 2013)

I finally received my balm jovi pallet that I bought on sale for $25 today! I also purchased an olive color eyeko eyeliner (I have the black one from a previous box) and I absolutely LOVE both! The pallet is amazing. . I usually go for all neutral colors and these were within my comfort zone but still something different.. loved both lipsticks. .own the full size marylou and love it which is a bonus. ..also LOVE the blush! I bought the pallet because it was too good of a deal to pass up but ended up really really loving it! Also the olive eyeko is fantastic! I have hazel eyes and its very complimentary but again still within my comfoet zone.. overall sooo very pleased with my order!


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 23, 2013)

I placed my first order with BB using my 6 month anniversary code.  I had only 300 points but I used them.  I ordered the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint, the alessandro matte top coat, and got the pick two deal with the cupcake bath bomb and the Caldrea hand soap.  I had tried the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in a previous box as well as had Jouer send me some samples and really liked it.  Cannot wait to get my order.  Anyone ever use that alessandro matte top coat?  I was looking for a good one and didn't really like the choices at Ulta so I'm hoping this is a good one.  I needed to order something in addition to my Jouer product so I could get free shipping.  So my order total came to $10.  I love this points system and it is the reason I'm sticking with BB for a little while more.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally received my balm jovi pallet that I bought on sale for $25 today! I also purchased an olive color eyeko eyeliner (I have the black one from a previous box) and I absolutely LOVE both! The pallet is amazing. . I usually go for all neutral colors and these were within my comfort zone but still something different.. loved both lipsticks. .own the full size marylou and love it which is a bonus. ..also LOVE the blush! I bought the pallet because it was too good of a deal to pass up but ended up really really loving it! Also the olive eyeko is fantastic! I have hazel eyes and its very complimentary but again still within my comfoet zone.. overall sooo very pleased with my order!


 I have very blue eyes and am looking for an eyeliner that is appropriate for the daytime. You know something not too flashy and dramatic. Would you reccomend the olive eyeko for this. I've never seen what it looks like swatched.


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 23, 2013)

I did my January box reviews on the 17th and just randomly looked at the points page today and saw that I got 20 points for every review! which added up to 100 points! Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 23, 2013)

Super bummed because it appears that I lost my skinny chic sample when I knocked over my little thing of perfume samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> might have to crawl around under my bed to try to find it because I do really like it!


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 23, 2013)

on both of my accounts I left feedback on the 16th but didn't get any extra points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 23, 2013)

My 3 month was on the 14th and I haven't seen my code yet. When do they send them out??


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did my January box reviews on the 17th and just randomly looked at the points page today and saw that I got 20 points for every review! which added up to 100 points! Did this happen to anyone else?


 I just looked - I got the usual 10.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 23, 2013)

YES!!!!!!! I have no idea how to upload a picture or I would swatch it and show you.


----------



## inlustro (Jan 23, 2013)

For those who've received Hot Mama, how do you prefer applying it? I tried using my fingertips and patting it on and blending but it still looks too streaky/blotchy, and I'm having a hard time picking up the right amount of product with a blush brush since the brush is way bigger than surface area of product.

Any tips?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who've received Hot Mama, how do you prefer applying it? I tried using my fingertips and patting it on and blending but it still looks too streaky/blotchy, and I'm having a hard time picking up the right amount of product with a blush brush since the brush is way bigger than surface area of product.
> 
> Any tips?


 I use a curved blush brush from Bare Minerals which of course is no longer sold.


----------



## Shanny81 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My 3 month was on the 14th and I haven't seen my code yet. When do they send them out??


 

I've been with Birchbox since June (so 7 months now?) and I have yet to receive any anniversary codes.  Do they just email them to you?  Anyone else have an issue not receiving codes?


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who've received Hot Mama, how do you prefer applying it? I tried using my fingertips and patting it on and blending but it still looks too streaky/blotchy, and I'm having a hard time picking up the right amount of product with a blush brush since the brush is way bigger than surface area of product.
> 
> Any tips?


 I use a blush brush.


----------



## inlustro (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use a curved blush brush from Bare Minerals which of course is no longer sold.





> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use a blush brush.


 I've been using this cheap set of brushes I got a while back. For blush, I've been using the one all the way on the right with a short handle. 





I'm kind of a novice when it comes to makeup application (which is why birchbox is so perfect for me). Should I be using a brush with a more narrow head, more tapered bristles, softer bristles that give a little more? Higher quality but same shape? Trying to figure out if it's the tools or the handler 






Thanks!


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 23, 2013)

I use a small, tapered blush brush for the Hot Mama. It's by elf and I'm pretty sure it's the studio blush brush but that looks a lot fluffier online than mine does.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> YES!!!!!!! I have no idea how to upload a picture or I would swatch it and show you.


 Thanks! I think I'm going to purchase it.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When I first started applying blush I was clueless. Someone suggested that I use a smaller stippling brush as opposed to a blush brush. To this day I still use a stippling brush. I feel it gives me lots of control, and I can see exactly where the blush is going. Just tap the brush onto the product so you don't pick up too much. It's easier to apply more product if needed than have to take some off. I then use a fluffier brush to gently blend any harsh lines if I have to. I hope this helps!


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 23, 2013)

> I've been with Birchbox since June (so 7 months now?) and I have yet to receive any anniversary codes.Â  Do they just email them to you?Â  Anyone else have an issue not receiving codes?


 Yes, as I recall from an old BB discussion. You have to opt in for emails. I think 3, 6, and 9 months are given out. I have a follow up question hopefully someone here can answer. What are good promos to look out for aside from the 20% off on anniversary months? I'm eyeing the clarisonic so I'm hogging points until the next really good deal.


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 23, 2013)

It's the 23rd &amp; still no box. So sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 23, 2013)

recieved my box today (well my second sub--welcome box)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     It wasnt one of the boxes pictured either  but did have the larabar in it--which i figured it would have.

probably dont need spoiler lol since i am one of the last ones to get mine--

but i got:

embroyolisse

juicy couture viva la juicy

number 4

the balm cosmetics mary lou manizer

larabar


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> recieved my box today (well my second sub--welcome box)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     It wasnt one of the boxes pictured either  but did have the larabar in it--which i figured it would have.
> 
> ...


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 23, 2013)

> When I first started applying blush I was clueless. Someone suggested that I use a smaller stippling brush as opposed to a blush brush. To this day I still use a stippling brush. I feel it gives me lots of control, and I can see exactly where the blush is going. Just tap the brush onto the product so you don't pick up too much. It's easier to apply more product if needed than have to take some off. I then use a fluffier brush to gently blend any harsh lines if I have to. I hope this helps!


 Same. I use kind of a small mini stippling brush that was in a Mac holiday Set I got at the cosmetics company and it's one of the only things I use to apply blush. I feel like regular blush brushes are just too big (for me at least and the way I apply). The stippling one is also good because I can use it comfortably and evenly for powder, gel, and cream blush. (And a mousse blush I once tried but I don't recommend... No flaw on the brush, just a weird consistency). For more dramatic looks I use the elf blush brush someone mentioned earlier and that one is good for hot mama because it is kind of dome-ish shaped and the tip fits into the small hot mama Pan.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 23, 2013)

> Thanks! I think I'm going to purchase it.


 You are so welcome! I generally only wear brown or black liner so I was kinda nervous about purchasing. But its awesome!


----------



## inlustro (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I first started applying blush I was clueless. Someone suggested that I use a smaller stippling brush as opposed to a blush brush. To this day I still use a stippling brush. I feel it gives me lots of control, and I can see exactly where the blush is going. Just tap the brush onto the product so you don't pick up too much. It's easier to apply more product if needed than have to take some off. I then use a fluffier brush to gently blend any harsh lines if I have to. I hope this helps!





> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same. I use kind of a small mini stippling brush that was in a Mac holiday Set I got at the cosmetics company and it's one of the only things I use to apply blush. I feel like regular blush brushes are just too big (for me at least and the way I apply). The stippling one is also good because I can use it comfortably and evenly for powder, gel, and cream blush. (And a mousse blush I once tried but I don't recommend... No flaw on the brush, just a weird consistency). For more dramatic looks I use the elf blush brush someone mentioned earlier and that one is good for hot mama because it is kind of dome-ish shaped and the tip fits into the small hot mama Pan.


 I looked up stippling brush and saw a bunch of full round brushes with flat tops, is that what you're talking about? Looked up elf blush brush too and saw what looked like, if you took the flat top stippling brush and shaved the sides down so the brush's profile is kinda diamond shaped.

What I've got now is a dome top, very full round brush. Sounds like I should be using a brush with a smaller head that fits in the pan.

Is a good blush brush one that's got more rigid bristles that "stand up" or one that's more loosey-goosey?


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have very blue eyes and am looking for an eyeliner that is appropriate for the daytime. You know something not too flashy and dramatic. Would you reccomend the olive eyeko for this. I've never seen what it looks like swatched.


 I also have blue eyes, and I absolutely LOVE the olive Eyeko liner. On me, you have to look really close, because it almost tends to skew more towards black. I got the olive in a box last summer, and it doesn't seem like it's going to dry up any time soon. I also bought the turquoise/teal (not sure what they actually call it, and too lazy to go look!) with points, and, while it is much brighter, I like it a lot too!

I agree with the previous posters who said they don't use the pointed end but rather the side (edge) of the brush tip. This works better for me. My lines are always straight and clean. I have used other brands of liquid liner with a brush tip like Eyeko's, and the results were not as favorable. They just seem to have a really great product, and for this brand only, I sorta wish BB would lift their "no-repeats" policy! lol


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a stippling brush by Mac, who sold it to me for applying mineral foundation, but what is it for, generally? I usually keep it as a travel brush, because it doesn't take up a lot of space.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a stippling brush by Mac, who sold it to me for applying mineral foundation, but what is it for, generally? I usually keep it as a travel brush, because it doesn't take up a lot of space.


 I believe it is for applying foundation. I'm not really sure though.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MadamLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have blue eyes, and I absolutely LOVE the olive Eyeko liner. On me, you have to look really close, because it almost tends to skew more towards black. I got the olive in a box last summer, and it doesn't seem like it's going to dry up any time soon. I also bought the turquoise/teal (not sure what they actually call it, and too lazy to go look!) with points, and, while it is much brighter, I like it a lot too!
> 
> I agree with the previous posters who said they don't use the pointed end but rather the side (edge) of the brush tip. This works better for me. My lines are always straight and clean. I have used other brands of liquid liner with a brush tip like Eyeko's, and the results were not as favorable. They just seem to have a really great product, and for this brand only, I sorta wish BB would lift their "no-repeats" policy! lol


 This is so helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, it's round with a flat top. I like the brushes that "stand up" for applying blush. I  think they are easier to use.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same. I use kind of a small mini stippling brush that was in a Mac holiday Set I got at the cosmetics company and it's one of the only things I use to apply blush. I feel like regular blush brushes are just too big (for me at least and the way I apply). The stippling one is also good because I can use it comfortably and evenly for powder, gel, and cream blush. (And a mousse blush I once tried but I don't recommend... No flaw on the brush, just a weird consistency). For more dramatic looks I use the elf blush brush someone mentioned earlier and that one is good for hot mama because it is kind of dome-ish shaped and the tip fits into the small hot mama Pan.


 I love my stippling brush!


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 24, 2013)

For those that enjoyed the Nastassja enzyme facial peel, Nastassja is 'giving away' trial size products on their site (the products are free, you just have to pay for S &amp; H).  Here are the products: http://www.nastassjaskin.com/free-travel-sets


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that enjoyed the Nastassja enzyme facial peel, Nastassja is 'giving away' trial size products on their site (the products are free, you just have to pay for S &amp; H).  Here are the products: http://www.nastassjaskin.com/free-travel-sets


 Oops, I think it was actually sent in Glossybox (I'll post this deal on the glossybox thread)...sorry, I can't keep track of my subscription boxes!  Well,  I'm sure some birchbox subscribers will enjoy their products too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you know how much the S&amp;H is? (I'm out running errands and posting from my phone, not trying to be lazy and make you do all the work! Sorry!)


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 24, 2013)

Depending on what iten you choose s&amp;h is either $4 or $9


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 24, 2013)

Did you all see the women that threatened to report Birchbox to the FTC on the birchbox facebook page? I'm like "come on son....you can't be serious, smh"

It's not that serious people.  Just cash in your points and cancel...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 24, 2013)

> Did you all see the women that threatened to report Birchbox to the FTC on the birchbox facebook page? I'm like "come on son....you can't be serious, smh" It's not that serious people. Â Just cash in your points and cancel...


 Oooo.. c'mon son... Thought I was one of the only people who still said that! Yes, the histrionics of those poor, tortured souls.. people need to grow up and take some responsibility. Their money, their choice. Obviously, with such a huge customer base, can't please all. But, seriously? I tend to not read too much social media posts by others on company pages. Worse than afternoon soaps if you ask me! Lol..


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo.. c'mon son... Thought I was one of the only people who still said that!
> 
> Yes, the histrionics of those poor, tortured souls.. people need to grow up and take some responsibility. Their money, their choice. Obviously, with such a huge customer base, can't please all. But, seriously? I tend to not read too much social media posts by others on company pages. Worse than afternoon soaps if you ask me! Lol..


 LOL. I picked up that phrase from one of my guy friends last year actually. I like reading the company pages.  I just wish that I kept popcorn in the house so I can eat it while reading these posts


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 24, 2013)

> LOL. I picked up that phrase from one of my guy friends last year actually. I like reading the company pages. Â I just wish that I kept popcorn in the house so I can eat it while reading these postsÂ


 Lol, yes, only my guy friends say that. I can't read the pages.. I either snort with laughter at the ridiculous diatribe or am having a constant SMH moment at others stupidity.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone else get the email to make your monthly into a year subscription &amp; you get 110 points?! I'm kinda tempted..


----------



## gemstone (Jan 24, 2013)

G



> Did you all see the women that threatened to report Birchbox to the FTC on the birchbox facebook page? I'm like "come on son....you can't be serious, smh" It's not that serious people. Â Just cash in your points and cancel...


 That one was particularly funny because she claimed her January box contained "three perfume bottles and coupons"


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> G
> 
> That one was particularly funny because she claimed her January box contained "three perfume bottles and coupons"


 Yeah, that's pretty much impossible.  I didn't see any coupons in my box this month, but I saw some in November and December for the shoes and dress rental. No three perfumes in this month's boxes either but I do remember people sounding off last month for getting two.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get the email to make your monthly into a year subscription &amp; you get 110 points?! I'm kinda tempted..


 Actually if you do upgrade and use the code upgrade50 at checkout, you will get 160 points. I did that this afternoon.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually if you do upgrade and use the code upgrade50 at checkout, you will get 160 points. I did that this afternoon.


 I think she meant you get 110 on top of the 110 you'd already get to get 220 points (??? I'm not actually sure if this is what she meant) I did that in late December and got a yearly sub and received 220 points! :'D Also I think I'm at 600 points... it's pretty easy not to use them once you get past 200 or 300... ;_; It's like, you know you're saving up for that big order.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she meant you get 110 on top of the 110 you'd already get to get 220 points (??? I'm not actually sure if this is what she meant) I did that in late December and got a yearly sub and received 220 points! :'D Also I think I'm at 600 points... it's pretty easy not to use them once you get past 200 or 300... ;_; It's like, you know you're saving up for that big order.


 Is there another upgrade code?? I am soooo tempted to do it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she meant you get 110 on top of the 110 you'd already get to get 220 points (??? I'm not actually sure if this is what she meant) I did that in late December and got a yearly sub and received 220 points! :'D Also I think I'm at 600 points... it's pretty easy not to use them once you get past 200 or 300... ;_; It's like, you know you're saving up for that big order.


 
What?!?! Really?! Hmmmm....so tempting.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 24, 2013)

I finally tried the Embryolisse, and I love it! I'm trying not to order, but I don't think I'm going to be able to resist.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally tried the Embryolisse, and I love it! I'm trying not to order, but I don't think I'm going to be able to resist.


 I tried it at IMATS and I'm like you, trying not to order. LOL


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she meant you get 110 on top of the 110 you'd already get to get 220 points (??? I'm not actually sure if this is what she meant) I did that in late December and got a yearly sub and received 220 points! :'D Also I think I'm at 600 points... it's pretty easy not to use them once you get past 200 or 300... ;_; It's like, you know you're saving up for that big order.


 This is the email I got:

Love your monthly boxes? Itâ€™s time to upgrade to a yearly subscription. Itâ€™s a no-brainer: Youâ€™ll get *one free Birchbox* per year plus 110 Birchbox Points just for signing up. Plus, if you upgrade by *January 31*, weâ€™ll gift you an EXTRA 50 pointsâ€”that's a total of *160 Birchbox Points* (a *$16 value*)! Just enter code 'upgrade50' at checkout*.

I got 160 points total...although 220 would have been awesome!


----------



## geekcore (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do not get the "I'm going to Ipsy" threat. Whenever I was working behind the counter somewhere in customer service, it'd never fail that we'd get the customer who'd threaten to go to the competition. It always makes me think of that scene in Clerks where that lady says she's going to the other video store and Randal very sarcastically says, "you'll be missed." That and I didn't care for Ipsy when I had it. It wasn't as fun as Birchbox, and it seemed to be more lowbrow. Just my take on it, though.
> 
> On another note, is it just me, or does the Fresh Lotus Cream smell like hot dog relish? o_0


 -.-  I work at the customer service desk at major department store and get the passive aggressive competition threats constantly.  "Why can't I pay my charge account with a credit card?!  JC Penney lets me do that!"  Yeah, enjoy your exponentially growing debt, lady.

I don't understand the logic behind trying to get a company to change a part of their business model to mimic a competitor.  The best part of a consumer-obsessed culture is that there's half a dozen glass slippers for every pseudo-Cinderella.  What's the point in complaining to Greg's Dried Meat Emporium about their lack of vegetarian options when George's Veggie Paradise is across the street?


----------



## geekcore (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed my first order with BB using my 6 month anniversary code.  I had only 300 points but I used them.  I ordered the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint, the alessandro matte top coat, and got the pick two deal with the cupcake bath bomb and the Caldrea hand soap.  I had tried the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in a previous box as well as had Jouer send me some samples and really liked it.  Cannot wait to get my order.  Anyone ever use that alessandro matte top coat?  I was looking for a good one and didn't really like the choices at Ulta so I'm hoping this is a good one.  I needed to order something in addition to my Jouer product so I could get free shipping.  So my order total came to $10.  I love this points system and it is the reason I'm sticking with BB for a little while more.


   




  I forgot to add that stupid pick two deal to my order last week...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the email I got:
> 
> ...


 160 isn't a bad deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!

This obviously expired, but a lot of these codes are reusable


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *geekcore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 160 isn't a bad deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!
> 
> This obviously expired, but a lot of these codes are reusable


 i just tried "join110annual" and it said "Coupon code "join110annual" was applied."

:0

do i dare to hit submit????


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just tried "join110annual" and it said "Coupon code "join110annual" was applied."
> 
> ...


 You can't tell if it works until you check out maybe :S I tried entering a generic code (6months20) and it says it wasn't valid so... maybe it still works?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can't tell if it works until you check out maybe :S I tried entering a generic code (6months20) and it says it wasn't valid so... maybe it still works?


 I'm thinking it does. I'm kind of a BB code fiend and have noticed before that some that have worked in the past don't work at other times. Part of me wants to stick around with Birchbox to save up for a perfume or something. So I might start hoarding my points now and this would be a good way to start.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 24, 2013)

Confirmation: join110annual DOES work for annual subscription upgrades, i just got an extra 220 in my account.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking it does. I'm kind of a BB code fiend and have noticed before that some that have worked in the past don't work at other times. Part of me wants to stick around with Birchbox to save up for a perfume or something. So I might start hoarding my points now and this would be a good way to start.


 That's what I'm doing basically. I'm justifying it by thinking of it as money you already set aside to go towards future beauty purchases (which you'll make anyway) and then a 20% discount on top of that, which is much better than what you're going to get from Sephora. So for $110 towards 12 boxes + points, you'll get 220 points + 50*12 points = 820 (or $80). So then 12 boxes actually cost you $30 since you're spending that $80 on actual products... so each box is only $2.50 :'D I might not always want what BB gives me for $10/mo, but it's hardly any skin off my back for $2.50.

I'm saving up for the Marula oil right now... It's so expensive (even more expensive than argan!!) But at 80% off, I will get it for $62.40 + like 8 boxes worth of Birchbox samples (some full size) + pick 2 addons, where as Sephora, I'd be paying $78 + 3 foil samples + one or two deluxe samples at most. I mean, it's still expensive, but BB is a much better deal than Sephora at least, and there's an overlap in the items they carry.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I'm doing basically. I'm justifying it by thinking of it as money you already set aside to go towards future beauty purchases (which you'll make anyway) and then a 20% discount on top of that, which is much better than what you're going to get from Sephora. So for $110 towards 12 boxes + points, you'll get 220 points + 50*12 points = 820 (or $80). So then 12 boxes actually cost you $30 since you're spending that $80 on actual products... so each box is only $2.50 :'D I might not always want what BB gives me for $10/mo, but it's hardly any skin off my back for $2.50.
> 
> I'm saving up for the Marula oil right now... It's so expensive (even more expensive than argan!!) But at 80% off, I will get it for $62.40 + like 8 boxes worth of Birchbox samples (some full size) + pick 2 addons, where as Sephora, I'd be paying $78 + 3 foil samples + one or two deluxe samples at most. I mean, it's still expensive, but BB is a much better deal than Sephora at least, and there's an overlap in the items they carry.


 Here's to saving points! I think I'm shooting for Juliette Has a Gun Vengeance ExtrÃªme or Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme. I'll need to spend some time in the Birchbox Points Savers Support Thread to keep me from caving.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's to saving points! I think I'm shooting for Juliette Has a Gun Vengeance ExtrÃªme or Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme. I'll need to spend some time in the Birchbox Points Savers Support Thread to keep me from caving.


 I'm almost there! I'm getting it with my next 20% code + something else since I'll have like $70 of points |D

Psst since you are a BB-code finding fiend, I would love if you found something like 25% off ;~; Keep me in the loop!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Confirmation: join110annual DOES work for annual subscription upgrades, i just got an extra 220 in my account.


 Ahh! Sooo tempted!


----------



## gracewilson (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, I did find some Oscar Blandi at TJ Maxx.... but it wasn't the Pronto line, it was something else.  It was $7.99 each for the shampoo &amp; conditioner (compared to Birchbox's $24!).  Gives me hope though that one day I'll find a bottle of the ones I want!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Confirmation: join110annual DOES work for annual subscription upgrades, i just got an extra 220 in my account.


 this might be a dumb question, but will this work if i already have an active yearly sub (it expires in April, I think)?  I can't seem to even find the option to select a yearly sub for my shopping cart.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 25, 2013)

Has anyone signed up for a yearly sub and found that the boxes have gone down in quality/value?  Just curious.  I don't want to sign up for the points only to discover I should have stayed on as a monthly subscriber.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2013)

I



> Has anyone signed up for a yearly sub and found that the boxes have gone down in quality/value? Â Just curious. Â I don't want to sign up for the points only to discover I should have stayed on as a monthly subscriber. Â


 Nah, no difference. I have monthly and annual subs, and sometimes one is better than the other, sometimes it's the other way around, and sometimes they're the same box.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 25, 2013)

I just dived in and upgraded to yearly. I used join110annual and it still works for the additional 110 points.


----------



## lucyla8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just dived in and upgraded to yearly. I used join110annual and it still works for the additional 110 points.
 

Me too!  Nerdy me did the math before I saw *Kyuu's *post above - it comes out to $2.50 a box, $30/yr! One less unnecessary trip down a random aisle at Target for me


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just dived in and upgraded to yearly. I used join110annual and it still works for the additional 110 points.


 Sigh...I was a day too early. I wish I would have seen this before I upgraded. Oh well...I did get 160 points. Better than nothing.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Confirmation: join110annual DOES work for annual subscription upgrades, i just got an extra 220 in my account.


 Now I'm REALLY tempted.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh...I was a day too early. I wish I would have seen this before I upgraded. Oh well...I did get 160 points. Better than nothing.


 I felt so sad when I saw that you upgraded for 50 then everyone after you (including myself) got 110 



 But yes, better than nothing/just 110 - which I almost did earlier in the week.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Now I'm REALLY tempted.


 I _was_ temped.  I failed miserably.  Or won?  718 points on one account now!  Wooo!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 25, 2013)

Now the question is... do I upgrade my other account too???  ... says points hungry me.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I _was_ temped.  I failed miserably.  Or won?  718 points on one account now!  Wooo!


 Nice!!! I'm most likely going to do it, haha. I figure that I will keep BB for awhile anyways, so might as well do it now and get the points!!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 25, 2013)

Man I signed up for a year right away so I can't do this haha. I was thinking of getting a secnd account but this deal won't be around long to upgrade haha


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 25, 2013)

Alright I did it. I upgraded. I couldn't resist 220 points.


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright I did it. I upgraded. I couldn't resist 220 points.


 I just upgraded on my second account....darn you enablers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried it at IMATS and I'm like you, trying not to order. LOL


 It's sitting in my cart. It's only still there not because I have any type of willpower, but because my wallet is in the other room.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2013)

> but because my wallet is in the other room.Â


 Haha - laziness and keeping my laptop and purse in separate rooms is how I keep my bank account from being depleted! Seriously, I've missed out on nice sephora codes on things I actually want just because I didn't wanna get up lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Man I signed up for a year right away so I can't do this haha. I was thinking of getting a secnd account but this deal won't be around long to upgrade haha


 Me too, I am thinking about a second account but the hubby might have a heart attack lol.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 25, 2013)

On another note, I had written to BB asking if I would get a 3 months code since I gifted myself a sub and they said I was not elegible since it was a gift sub. Last week I got an email with my 3 month code and made an order. My order arrived in less than a week  but somehow my January BB isnt here yet.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I did find some Oscar Blandi at TJ Maxx.... but it wasn't the Pronto line, it was something else.  It was $7.99 each for the shampoo &amp; conditioner (compared to Birchbox's $24!).  Gives me hope though that one day I'll find a bottle of the ones I want!


 After I saw this post I felt the need to go to TJ Maxx so bad for some reason.  I ended up going and was surprised they had a lot of Bliss products, which I haven't seen there before.  I got a sampler with face wash, lotion, and eye cream for $7.  The face wash alone cost $9 on Sephora. Yay, glad I saw this post hahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today!  Went home to log on and see what is coming but no box update!  This month will be a suprise but I am excited to see what I get.

Speaking of points is it bad I want to get my friend a gift sub for her bday not because she wants it but to get points?  I currently have 97 and need 3 leeeetle points to get $10!  She is a working professional getting ready to be a full time PhD student so it would be a nice indulgence right?  Or am I trying too hard to justify it?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 25, 2013)

Me too! Except I wasn't expecting my sub to restart until February. I got really annoyed when I saw it was the goop box then I realized that was October's box








> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping notice today!  Went home to log on and see what is coming but no box update!  This month will be a suprise but I am excited to see what I get.
> 
> Speaking of points is it bad I want to get my friend a gift sub for her bday not because she wants it but to get points?  I currently have 97 and need 3 leeeetle points to get $10!  She is a working professional getting ready to be a full time PhD student so it would be a nice indulgence right?  Or am I trying too hard to justify it?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha that is so funny!  My last box was goop too!  And it is the one I returned to sender!  BB had stated I would still get a January box so I was hoping it would update!  I'm hoping for Eyeko or the balm!



> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! Except I wasn't expecting my sub to restart until February. I got really annoyed when I saw it was the goop box then I realized that was October's box


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, I am thinking about a second account but the hubby might have a heart attack lol.


Yep.  I just explained to Mr. Meow why I neeeed a second sub, and I got a blank stare, a head shake, and then he tried to sneak down to his man cave with my purse, lol.  Doesn't help that my 3rd Naked Princess lip gloss came in the mail today.  I guess I'll wait on that second sub.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

Maybe you can talk him into the second account for Valentine's day?!



> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep.  I just explained to Mr. Meow why I neeeed a second sub, and I got a blank stare, a head shake, and then he tried to sneak down to his man cave with my purse, lol.  Doesn't help that my 3rd Naked Princess lip gloss came in the mail today.  I guess I'll wait on that second sub.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you can talk him into the second account for Valentine's day?!


Ooh, that's a good idea.  I'm not going to press my luck though, we barely celebrate Valentine's day, AND we leave for Mexico in 2 weeks.  I think I want a massage while on vacation more than a second bb sub, the more I think about it.  It's just those darn points are so tempting- I wouldn't even be seriously considering it if it wasn't for them!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not familiar with this concept of needing the 'others' approval....Whats mine is mine and what's his is mine. *shrugs* lol


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

Have fun in Mexico!  Enjoy your massage and by the time you get back maybe your February box will be there and you can "earn" points by reviews!



> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, that's a good idea.  I'm not going to press my luck though, we barely celebrate Valentine's day, AND we leave for Mexico in 2 weeks.  I think I want a massage while on vacation more than a second bb sub, the more I think about it.  It's just those darn points are so tempting- I wouldn't even be seriously considering it if it wasn't for them!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 25, 2013)

I did not get an eyeko or balm product the whole year I was subbed. Now that I am back, I hope they try to impress!!!



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha that is so funny!  My last box was goop too!  And it is the one I returned to sender!  BB had stated I would still get a January box so I was hoping it would update!  I'm hoping for Eyeko or the balm!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

I never did either!  I am hoping that they will step up their game after the goop (which drove me away) Thank goodness for MUT and being able to follow the threads to see if/when to resub!  I can't believe this will be a suprise!  I am horrible at them!  I want to know!  



> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not get an eyeko or balm product the whole year I was subbed. Now that I am back, I hope they try to impress!!!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not familiar with this concept of needing the 'others' approval....Whats mine is mine and what's his is mine. *shrugs* lol


LOL, nice.  Not so much about needing approval, but I'd certainly appreciate him talking to me about $110 purchase.  Otherwise who knows how much money he'd spend on his model-train obsession.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not familiar with this concept of needing the 'others' approval....Whats mine is mine and what's his is mine. *shrugs* lol


 What's his is mine... This made me night. Amen!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 25, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL, nice.  Not so much about needing approval, but I'd certainly appreciate him talking to me about $110 purchase.  Otherwise who knows how much money he'd spend on his model-train obsession.

True, but if either one of us gets a really GOOD deal on something, it's always better (in our opinion) than paying full price and getting nothing 'extra'!



> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's his is mine... This made me night. Amen!


 LMAO!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 25, 2013)

apparently I'm getting the January box   I'm new to BB, how do you guys find out which box you are getting?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> apparently I'm getting the January box   I'm new to BB, how do you guys find out which box you are getting?


 Around the 10th of the month, the site updates and shows our boxes. But, if you're new, that probably won't happen til after you get it!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

Like yousoldtheworld said, when you log into your Birchbox account, on the left hand side there is a tab titled Box.  When you click on it, it shows you the box and it's contents.  I think because me, you and Nelliebelle97 are getting our boxes so late we will not get an update until after we get it!  It is also from this page that you can click on the items in the box to fill out reviews to get points!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> apparently I'm getting the January box   I'm new to BB, how do you guys find out which box you are getting?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like yousoldtheworld said, when you log into your Birchbox account, on the left hand side there is a tab titled Box.  When you click on it, it shows you the box and it's contents.  I think because me, you and Nelliebelle97 are getting our boxes so late we will not get an update until after we get it!  It is also from this page that you can click on the items in the box to fill out reviews to get points!


 


> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Around the 10th of the month, the site updates and shows our boxes. But, if you're new, that probably won't happen til after you get it!


  I see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the help ^^ So it'll be a surprise yay! I guess XD


----------



## JC327 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> apparently I'm getting the January box   I'm new to BB, how do you guys find out which box you are getting?


 I didnt get a box update but I got an email from BB about their January products and on the bottom it had an all about you section and there was a pic of my box. I had gotten one of those emails in December and what was pictured in the bottom was my December box.









Your January Box 

We're out to help you make this your best year ever.








  Use your personal invitation link to tell friends about Birchbox:
Sorry had to edit the referral link out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

Didn't get an email like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's ok though, I'll just wait to be surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is the full email it was at the bottom so some may have missed it:





























 







*KÃ©rastase Masque Chroma
Riche - Treat*
Don't resign yourself to fading highlights or lackluster hue. Swap your regular conditioner for this powerful emollient cocktail to lock in color and nourish strands.
_Ships free!*_









FEATURED ARTICLE:
Birchbox Crush: Tara Stiles
The yoga guru shares her natural skincare faves and tells us how to stay on the fitness wagon in 2013.





_Read All Articles_



FEATURED VIDEO:
5 Workout Moves Youâ€™re Doing Wrong
Birchbox marketing maven and fitness buff Deena shows us how to work up a sweat the right way.





_Watch All Videos_



FEATURED ARTICLE:
Trend Alert: Styling the New Bob
You don't have to do a million sit-ups to look like Karlie Klossâ€”snag her hip new 'do instead.





_Read All Articles_








Your January Box 
We're out to help you make this your best year ever.





Your Account Â» Your Point Balance Â» Refer a Friend &amp; Get Points Â»
Use your personal invitation link to tell friends about Birchbox:
http://www.birchbox.com/join/?raf=fhh1k


----------



## brandyk (Jan 26, 2013)

omg stop with the yearly deals and the justification of the prices! i just. can't. handle it!

i upgraded. of course. this way i don't have the monthly back &amp; forth and i'm pleased with the per box price after splurging on full size items. after a year straight though i can't imagine that i'll need anything for a while.

i am still waiting on the men's sub for my husband.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay my box updated on the website!  I am pretty happy with what  I am getting after my 3 month break!  I know they are things that have been around before but I am excited to try them all!  

    Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy - 3.4 oz
Buy
 
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Buy
 
Myâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
Buy
 
amika Color pHerfection Shampoo
Buy
 
100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream
Buy


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

Now I know, I'm getting box #2


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 26, 2013)

I am getting 28 and I am actually very happy with it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting 28 and* I am actually very happy with it!*


 And that's all that matters right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the one I'm getting too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay! So excited!


----------



## luckynmba13 (Jan 27, 2013)

This month was my first for Birch Box and Ipsy. The box I got was 27 and I was SO excited and hyped up about it. When I saw how small the samples were when I opened my box I was disappointed. I'm hoping next months will be better. I was really happy with all the things I got in my Ipsy bag. I have used everything and am very pleased.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ugh, I hate it when people post their referral codes on the birchbox facebook page. People on that page ask how long does it take to get an invite, birchbox tells them the 4-5 weeks, and then someone posts their referral code to make it seem like they'll get a birchbox sooner if the newbie uses their code.  Everytime I see that I cut and paste this disclaimer "the referral code will not get you a box sooner. she will gain 50 points if you use it and you will still wait 4-5 weeks, fyi"

I see why referral codes are banned here on MUT


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 27, 2013)

I got my box January 14th and am pretty happy with it.  Though I'm even more overflowing with samples!  

Christmas made a small dent in my stockpile.  I was lucky enough to have been picked to work as a seasonal sales associate at Cartier 5th Ave. Mansion (speak Mandarin) and I filled a BB box with stuff (10 to 12) and passed it around for all the Boutique Assistance to pick an item that they want.  The BA are the magic behind the scene, they greet clients when the sales associates are unavailable, bring client drinks, bring watches upstairs to have links removed and they wrap the purchases up artfully putting a wax seal on it, pretty amazing.

In the cute little go-around paper bag with the box, I also included a zip lock bag filled with sample foil packs, also for the picking.  They loved it, eyes just brightened as they looked through the dozen or so deluxe samples, reading ingredients, examining a few runner ups and then gingerly selecting the one adorable sample that caught their imagination.  

It takes the headache of matching half a dozen items up to half a dozen people out for me... and throughout the day I see folks sporting their new lipstick-lip gloss combo... beaming as they walked by, pulling me aside to tell me that they loved the hand lotion or show up the next day flashing their finger nails at me... adorned with the Colorclub grey nail polish.  

If you have support folks or fellow staff that you'd like to extend a small gesture of thanks to at Valantine's day and... you have way too much sample, this is a really fun way to clear your inventory and you'll feel sooo tickled.

 ​ 

​ Have 300 points.   Love the Atlier Rose Perfume.  Adore the 'Keratase Age Premium Bain Substantif, makes your hair amazingly thick and full, like I've spent 20 minutes blow-drying it and teasing. 

I still have 3 months left of my sub, does anyone know if we get 20% coupon at the end of our sub?  Like a 3, 6, 9 and... a *12 anniversary month* 20% code?  

Or has anyone renewed their sub and received some sort of '*renewal' points in addition to the 110 that they give to the first timers*?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jan 28, 2013)

> Â
> I got my box January 14th and am pretty happy with it. Â Though I'm even more overflowing with samples! Â  Christmas made a small dent in my stockpile. Â I was lucky enough to have been picked to work as a seasonal sales associate at Cartier 5th Ave. Mansion (speak Mandarin) and I filled a BB box with stuff (10 to 12) and passed it around for all the Boutique Assistance to pick an item that they want. Â The BA are the magic behind the scene, they greet clients when the sales associates are unavailable, bring client drinks, bring watches upstairs to have links removed and they wrap the purchases up artfully putting a wax seal on it, pretty amazing. In the cute little go-around paper bag with the box, I also included a zip lock bag filled with sample foil packs, also for the picking. Â They loved it, eyes just brightened as they looked through the dozen or so deluxe samples, reading ingredients, examining a few runner ups and then gingerly selecting the one adorable sample that caught their imagination. Â  It takes the headache of matching half a dozen items up to half a dozen people out for me... and throughout the day I see folks sporting their new lipstick-lip gloss combo... beaming as they walked by, pulling me aside to tell me that they loved the hand lotion or show up the next day flashing their finger nails at me... adorned with the Colorclub grey nail polish. Â  If you have support folks or fellow staff that you'd like to extend a small gesture of thanks to at Valantine's day and... you have way too much sample, this is a really fun way to clear your inventory and you'll feel sooo tickled.
> 
> ​
> ...


 I got a 25% code for 12 months and a cute keychain came in the mail right around the same time.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I hate it when people post their referral codes on the birchbox facebook page. People on that page ask how long does it take to get an invite, birchbox tells them the 4-5 weeks, and then someone posts their referral code to make it seem like they'll get a birchbox sooner if the newbie uses their code.  Everytime I see that I cut and paste this disclaimer "the referral code will not get you a box sooner. she will gain 50 points if you use it and you will still wait 4-5 weeks, fyi"
> 
> I see why referral codes are banned here on MUT


I hate when people do that! I posted a comment on FB a couple of weeks about about how people who do that are taking advantage of the people who are too dumb to know better and a couple of people got pissy with me. In fine with it if they are transparent about it, but I get annoyed when some broad tells them to use their link because they might get their box earlier. Bullshit.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hate when people do that! I posted a comment on FB a couple of weeks about about how people who do that are taking advantage of the people who are too dumb to know better and a couple of people got pissy with me. In fine with it if they are transparent about it, but I get annoyed when some broad tells them to use their link because they might get their box earlier. Bullshit.


 Yes! It's very deceptive in my opinion.  I posted this disclaimer a few weeks back and six people "liked" it, &amp; birchbox backed me up on it, lol.  The woman was like, the newbie would get 50 points if she signs up via her link and I'm like, no you'll get 50 points for referring her and the newbie would get 10 points with your first monthly box purchase, whether or not she signs up via your link.  She shut up after that, haha.


----------



## ankh (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if they still send the 3,6,9 month 20% off codes after someone has been a member for more than a year?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 29, 2013)

> Does anyone know if they still send the 3,6,9 month 20% off codes after someone has been a member for more than a year?


 They dont...they are only for your 3rd, 6th, 9th, and possibly 12th month anniversary.


----------



## ankh (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They dont...they are only for your 3rd, 6th, 9th, and possibly 12th month anniversary.


 So... if I cancelled and created a new subscription I would get the codes again? Just curious because that, in my opinion, is probably the biggest perk of Birchbox.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 29, 2013)

> So... if I cancelled and created a new subscription I would get the codes again? Just curious because that, in my opinion, is probably the biggest perk of Birchbox.


 Yeah, you'd get the codes for a totally new account. But not if you cancel your current account and then restart it. So the easiest way to do that would be to create a new account, and gift a subscription from your old account to your new account..and then close the old account if you only want one account. If that makes sense lol


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 29, 2013)

But then you risk getting repeats


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

And you can't transfer points from one account to another. They do still send out random occasional discounts, though, so those aren't completely over once you've passed a year.


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 29, 2013)

This is kind of off topic but is anyone on Influenster? If so, have you ever received any perks?

Basically, *Influenster is a place for culture junkies to come together and share their unique opinions of products and experiences.* Active members of Influenster get exclusive access to deals, promotions, and swag from brands that thrive off the input (the good, the bad, and the ugly -- they just want to know what's up).

I just was curious because some of you give GREAT advice on these products and I think you would be great at being rewarded for what you do.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

There's a thread on this here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125042/influenster

A lot of us use Influenster ^^


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StreetHeart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is kind of off topic but is anyone on Influenster? If so, have you ever received any perks?
> 
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 29, 2013)

*googles Influenster*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 29, 2013)

ohhh awesome!! THank you for the link...I had no idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

Got my January Birchbox today!  I got the shipping notice on Friday so Friday to Tuesday East to West Coast not too shabby!  My Eyeko was black (maybe they all were this month, I didn't go through the thread and looks) and the lid was not pressed down all the way but it seems ok.

With all the mean girl comments on the BB FB wall I wanted to give them something positive so I emailed them. I cut and pasted their response below mine(putting it in spoiler in case some don't want to read).

Definitely a positive experience for me this Birchbox time around!

*Jan 28 08:48 pm (EST):*

Dear Birchbox-

I just wanted to say thank you for the service you provide. I was a
Birchbox subscriber from January 2011-October 2012 (I had to leave for a
while after my awful Goop box). I had been monitoring what people had been
getting in their boxes during my break and realized I missed the awesome
service that Birchbox provided! While I may not love every item every
month I am going to see it for what it is a chance to try something new!
If the item is not for me I am going to improve my karma and pass it along!

While I do not have my January box yet (I decided to rejoin well after the
10th!) I got my shipping notice on 1/25/13. Today it is already on the
west coast. The improvement in products and customer service (along with
Birchbox points!) Helped in my decision to come back.

I just wanted to send an email to say thank you. I know people are always
fast to complain, but few to say thanks or acknowledge hard work.

Sincerely

Jennifer

PS Hope whoever gets to read this has a great day!

Hi Jennifer,

Thank you for your kind words! We're happy to have you as a part of the Birchbox family!

Audrey
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps

CUSTOMER FAVORITES: Shop our customer top-rated collection! http://birch.ly/SX7TpZ


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 29, 2013)

> Let me know if you want me to send you an invite.Â  I have three left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww thanks I had someone send me an invite that I snatched up. Joining the world of the influensters!!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Yes! It's very deceptive in my opinion. Â I posted this disclaimer a few weeks back and six people "liked" it, &amp; birchbox backed me up on it, lol. Â The woman was like, the newbie would get 50 points if she signs up via her link and I'm like, no you'll get 50 points for referring her and the newbie would get 10 points with your first monthly box purchase, whether or not she signs up via your link. Â She shut up after that, haha.


 Sometimes it annoys me when a blogger/youtuber posts their referral link and does not tell to their followers that they will get points from it. Personally I think it's dishonest. I don't think there's anything wrong with people posting their referral links on their channels/blogs as long as they disclose that they get something out of it. That way their followers can chose whether they want to use the link or not.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Sometimes it annoys me when a blogger/youtuber posts their referral link and does not tell to their followers that they will get points from it. Personally I think it's dishonest. I don't think there's anything wrong with people posting their referral links on their channels/blogs as long as they disclose that they get something out of it. That way their followers can chose whether they want to use the link or not.


 I agree with you on this. If people want to post their codes, fine, but you have to "keep it 100". If a person is not 100 percent honest then I will call them out on their bull.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright... my curiosity got the best of me as usual.  removed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do, sweetie.  Just PM'ed you.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do, sweetie.  Just PM'ed you.


 Thank you so much!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have learned more the past few months on this forum than years searching the Internet. You ladies are amazing.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 30, 2013)

20foryou = 20% off $50+ purchases in the BB store.

Must... resist lol.


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 30, 2013)

Im in CA and my Birchbox didn't arrive until the 24th so Birchbox gave me 100 points as an apology. So I basically got my BB for free this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How's that for fantastic customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 30, 2013)

> 20foryou = 20% off $50+ purchases in the BB store. Must... resist lol.


 ENABLER!!! ahhhh but why is it that every time there is a code out EVERYTHING I want to order is out of stock !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> makes me so sad


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 30, 2013)

*jan50points*   for extra 50 points when you spend $50 in the shop.


----------



## drk51284 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have learned more the past few months on this forum than years searching the Internet. You ladies are amazing.


 I joined Influenster a while ago, and nothing happened until all of a sudden they sent me some Head and Shoulders shampoo &amp; conditioner.

I didn't sign up for it, I just got an email saying "Hey! You're getting shampoo! Don't worry about doing anything, it's already on its way to you!" 

This was actually kind of annoying, because I was going to be abroad for a while so a) I wouldn't get it in a timely manner and B) I couldn't tell them that no, I didn't want the shampoo &amp; conditioner because I use a low-to-no sulfate s&amp;c and therefore it'd be wasted on me, and that they should send it to someone else. Hopefully you ladies get things you can use!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a reminder, asking for and posting invites on MuT is against the terms of service, so please don't do it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a reminder, asking for and posting invites on MuT is against the terms of service, so please don't do it!


 Oh I sowwies! Won't happen again sir! XD


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I sowwies! Won't happen again sir! XD


hehe no worries, its just good to make everyone aware of the rules when I raise my iron fist and enforce them.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hehe no worries, its just good to make everyone aware of the rules when I raise my iron fist and enforce them.


 lol @ the cop emoticon XD


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol @ the cop emoticon XD


 OMgosh, I didn't realize we had such an extensive collection of emoticons!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMgosh, I didn't realize we had such an extensive collection of emoticons!


 oh we do! These two are my fave: 




 + the dancing banana one, but I can't find it for some reason D:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh we do! These two are my fave:
> 
> ...






Just for you!  It's in the next row underneath the elephant... Aww, it looks like they're dancing together!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a reminder, asking for and posting invites on MuT is against the terms of service, so please don't do it!


Sorry!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup it's in the corner lol I looked up and down like 5 times, so here:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 30, 2013)

I reviewed my January products today.  It took me up to 201 points.  I ordered the Zoya Blogger Collection and Blue-Ming from Color Club.  It was $30 minus 200 points = $10.  I got 10 points, which leaves me with a total of 11 points right now.  I can't wait to try these nail polishes.


----------



## murflegirl (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally posted my review of my box (Box 12) on my blog. I didn't mind it at all - I really love 100% Pure products so I was excited to receive those. So over the Harvey Prince perfume though, from the name to the scent, haha.

I'm at $80 in Birchbox points! I really need to start making an order!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I reviewed my January products today.  It took me up to 201 points.  I ordered the Zoya Blogger Collection and Blue-Ming from Color Club.  It was $30 minus 200 points = $10.  I got 10 points, which leaves me with a total of 11 points right now.  I can't wait to try these nail polishes.


 I absolutely love those polishes....perfect for Summer!


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm at $80 in Birchbox points! I really need to start making an order!


 That's crazy!! I just caved and I had $30! I used the code that was posted earlier today (20foryou) for 20% off my purchase though! I got the Fresh Brown Sugar Face Polish and a Kerastase leave in conditioner treatment for $51!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm saving my pts till Dec! &lt;puts on % off code blinders&gt;


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ahkae (Jan 30, 2013)

I added a Clarisonic into my cart and it's letting me order it although it is out of stock. Does anyone know what will happen if I actually place the order?


----------



## Auntboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a question: my primary sub is an annual subscription and I want to cancel it because I just renewed my second sub with an annual to get the bonus points and I have decided I really only want one box. Does the yearly sub autorenew or will it just lapse? Once it is cancelled, will it keep my points in case I want to restart it later or should I use them all up before I cancel? Also, does anyone happen to have the link for that video showing how to optimize your profile to get what you want?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 31, 2013)

> That's crazy!! I just caved and I had $30! I used the code that was posted earlier today (20foryou) for 20% off my purchase though! I got the Fresh Brown Sugar Face Polish and a Kerastase leave in conditioner treatment for $51!Â


 That Kerastase leave in conditioner is amazing! I've been using the foil packets I got and my hair feels so much healthier and shiny.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 31, 2013)

And I meant shinier! iPhone autocorrect failed me again! Haha!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That Kerastase leave in conditioner is amazing! I've been using the foil packets I got and my hair feels so much healthier and shiny.


 Yeah it is!  If I can find a good code, I totally plan on purchasing it.  My hair looks and feels so much more healthy.

-L


----------



## LyndaV (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I added a Clarisonic into my cart and it's letting me order it although it is out of stock. Does anyone know what will happen if I actually place the order?


 Ahkae, Birchbox just contacted me to let me know that one of the items I ordered is out of stock...as an apology they posted 100 points to my account.  Then they cancelled my order.  I was a little disappointed that they didn't just put it on backorder, but hey I got 100 points for it.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

I just went to look at my lashem mascara to find out its not mascara! It says its eyelash &amp; brow serum or something. How do I use this and what is the purpose of this??


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to look at my lashem mascara to find out its not mascara! It says its eyelash &amp; brow serum or something. How do I use this and what is the purpose of this??


 You use it on your lash line and it "helps" your lashes grow


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You use it on your lash line and it "helps" your lashes grow


 
Thanks!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to look at my lashem mascara to find out its not mascara! It says its eyelash &amp; brow serum or something. How do I use this and what is the purpose of this??


 I received a full size from Beauty army a few months ago and have been using it steadily.  I swear (maybe wishful thinking?) my lashes have gotten thicker and healthier though not much longer since I've been using it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a full size from Beauty army a few months ago and have been using it steadily.  I swear (maybe wishful thinking?) my lashes have gotten thicker and healthier though not much longer since I've been using it.


 One thing I have noticed,  is less lash loss? XD haha my lashes don't fall as much


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 2, 2013)

BOOOOOO, looks like BB shut off the join110annual and the upgrade50 codes for february.  Anyone know of any others?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You use it on your lash line and it "helps" your lashes grow


I found that I don't need the quotation marks for Lashem.  I got it from Beauty Army and it does help my lashes grow, and also my eyebrows.  I pierced my own eyebrow when I was 14 (yeah, I was a dumb punk) and it left a scar that wouldn't grow any eyebrows in that spot.  Also, when I was about 22 I put on a strip of false lashes, but used the not-so -temporary glue.   When I tried to take it off some extra lashes came with it. It wasn't a ton, but my left eye had sparser lashes compared to my right.    Since using it, not only do my lashes look fuller but it also did help with my eyebrow.  And I don't use it as regularly as recommended, since I forget like 4 days out of the week.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 2, 2013)

I used quotations, because even though it has helped me and bit and clearly you too. It might not work for everybody and it hasn't worked for some people. I haven't tried it on my eyebrows though, but for the lashes it has worked. I got mine from BA too and I'm running out soon, I wish I could get it in my selection window again, but that won't happen.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 2, 2013)

Has anyone heard of the Lashem challenge on their FB page? I have a free sample coming just because I emailed them a pic of my eyes.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 5, 2013)

I know I'm very late to the train here, but... I would like to proudly announce that I did NOT look at spoilers this month! First time for everything, right??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was completely surprised! ANNND I liked my box! 

I got Oscar Blandi mousse - I was excited about this, but I don't actually like it now that I've tried it

Harvey Prince Ageless - yayy!! I've been wanting to try a HP fragrance, and I very much like it!

Mattifying Moisturizer - haven't tried it, not too excited by it

Eyeko Skinny Liner - yayy!! again! I wasn't actually superduper excited about this until I tried it. Then again, I always love a good liner, and it came in black so I can use it all the time. Love. Might buy more; I see why everyone else was so excited about this when it first came out!

Beauty extra - Oscar Blandi serum - eh. too many hair serums/oils lately, but at least it got used. Not my favorite serum, either. I should be a prime demographic for OB products, as my hair is thin and straight, but I have yet to experience much luck with any of their products. Maybe I'm not using them correctly.


----------



## katiecoll (Jan 25, 2014)

I realize I'm late to the game, but I was really happy with my birchbox this month! The omnipotent I was pleasantly surprised with- I actually used my points to but a full size. Also liked the nail rock and Liz Earle. Ive worn the coastal scents revealed once, and I got tons of compliments on it! Traded away the UA headband, but only because I can't wear those. They slip off my head.


----------

